# Game of Thrones S8 - The Final Season



## Tivo

We’re in the home stretch now! 
Game of Thrones returns April 14th! 

So far we have two “teasers”
The first, “Dragonstone”
dropped early last month:


Then a few days ago HBO dropped “The Crypts of Winterfell,”


Also, there was this short snippet from an HBO promo and Sansa appears to be throwing shade at Dany. The look on Dany’s face is similar to the reaction she had to Jon initially saying he wouldn’t bend the knee.



I have no idea what’s in store this season but I’m excited for the character dynamics!

Only 88 days left! *Valar Morghulis!!!*


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Looking forward to it!


----------



## rumimi

cant wait!!!


----------



## estradastone

I've read on one forum that in Winterfell crypts, both Sansa and Arya look young like they are now while Jon looks  older, which might mean that Sansan and Arya would probably die in the final season and Jon will be the king of seven kingdoms. That's quite sad, but maybe HBO wants fans to think like that. I don't want to agree and I can't disagree, since it's quite logical. I don't and I can't accept their death and still will hope for "happy ending". I think Sansa should be the Lady of Winterfell with Arya on her side. Bran has already separated from Starks and he said it himself, that can't be a Lord of Winterfell, and I hope Jon will marry Daenerys (Targaryens used to marry Targaryens for centuries, beside the world is already quite ok with Cercei and Jaime lol)


----------



## Tivo

^^^
I had a different take on Jon’s crypt statue. I don’t think it looks old. I think it was just the facial hair carved into the statue that made him look older.

But since Bran wasn’t with them, it’s probably as you’ve said, he’s no longer a “Stark.”


----------



## rumimi

waiting for too LONG


----------



## Tivo

I actually ordered the Game of Thrones Cookbook. Some of the recipes look delicious! Can’t wait to try some.


----------



## bradyslove

Tivo said:


> I actually ordered the Game of Thrones Cookbook. Some of the recipes look delicious! Can’t wait to try some.


please share some most delicious ones with us  and pictures as well


----------



## anitalilac

We survived 2018 without GOT! Can I handle 2019?


----------



## knasarae

Adidas is doing a Game of Thrones release.  

https://sneakerbardetroit.com/tag/adidas-x-game-of-thrones/


----------



## frick&frack

anitalilac said:


> We survived 2018 without GOT! Can I handle 2019?



My feelings exactly...


----------



## JillyJiggs

I'm on season 4... Never watched the shows until I finished the books first. 

Do you think I can catch up in time?


----------



## Tivo

JillyJiggs said:


> I'm on season 4... Never watched the shows until I finished the books first.
> 
> Do you think I can catch up in time?


Oh yes! How are you liking it so far? Season 6 is my personal favorite season.


----------



## DeMonica

estradastone said:


> I've read on one forum that in Winterfell crypts, both Sansa and Arya look young like they are now while Jon looks  older, which might mean that Sansan and Arya would probably die in the final season and Jon will be the king of seven kingdoms. That's quite sad, but maybe HBO wants fans to think like that. I don't want to agree and I can't disagree, since it's quite logical. I don't and I can't accept their death and still will hope for "happy ending". I think Sansa should be the Lady of Winterfell with Arya on her side. Bran has already separated from Starks and he said it himself, that can't be a Lord of Winterfell, and *I hope Jon will marry Daenerys (Targaryens used to marry Targaryens for centuries, beside the world is already quite ok with Cercei and Jaime lol)*



He considers himself a Stark and they are not incestuous, but of course, anything can happen. After all the Targaryens are not the only ones who did that. It would be just too simple and predictable.


----------



## Tivo

Game of Thrones Season 8 trailer finally dropped today! I’m ready but I’m not ready.


----------



## frick&frack

Tivo said:


> Game of Thrones Season 8 trailer finally dropped today! I’m ready but I’m not ready.




I’m beyond ready...


----------



## frick&frack




----------



## Tivo

frick&frack said:


> View attachment 4362855


It really feels that long! Lol! I’m so sad that it’s the end.


----------



## gracekelly

Has anyone considered who lives and who dies?  Knowing the history of this show and how they kill off people that you think would never be killed off, and that Coster-Waldau said that they were all crying over how the story ended, it does give you food for thought.


----------



## frick&frack

gracekelly said:


> Has anyone considered who lives and who dies?  Knowing the history of this show and how they kill off people that you think would never be killed off, and that Coster-Waldau said that they were all crying over how the story ended, it does give you food for thought.



I’m guessing everyone dies [emoji16] hehe

But really, I’m not attached to any characters except Jon. Even then, we all know no one is safe on this show. 

I don’t care if they all die, I’m just ready for a resolution to all of the storylines. Yes, I’ll be disappointed that the show is over, but I’m more tired of waiting.


----------



## Tivo

I mean, if winter spreads over the country everyone will freeze.


----------



## gracekelly

Tivo said:


> I mean, if winter spreads over the country everyone will freeze.


Life ends. Period.  So the question is would the writers end it that way?  No chance of a revival of any sort if all the living are frozen and then reanimated.  I don't think it would end this way, but it could end that there is no more Iron Throne and there is no larger kingdom and it goes back to being more feudal than it was.


----------



## sphnixDARC

Tivo said:


> Game of Thrones Season 8 trailer finally dropped today! I’m ready but I’m not ready.



I literally stopped breathing during those almost 2 mins.... can't wait!!!! APRIL 14!!! p.s. they didn't show much on what to expect - typical HBO ugh.... but I do believe the final is gonna be FIRE! And I do hope it'll be very unpredictable, that's actually the reason why I love GOT so much!


----------



## GaudyGirl

DeMonica said:


> He considers himself a Stark and they are not incestuous, but of course, anything can happen. After all the Targaryens are not the only ones who did that. It would be just too simple and predictable.



But...she’s his Aunt....


----------



## Goodfrtune

gracekelly said:


> Has anyone considered who lives and who dies?  Knowing the history of this show and how they kill off people that you think would never be killed off, and that Coster-Waldau said that they were all crying over how the story ended, it does give you food for thought.



Simply guessing but here’s what I think...Jamie kills Cersei. Jamie dies in battle (an honorable death for the king slayer) Daenerys dies (possibly reunited with Khal Drogo in dreamlike sequence similar to the one shown in the House of the Undying,) at sometime before dying she will give birth to Jon’s child-a daughter. Jon will sit on the Iron Throne with their child as the heir. Sansa and Tyrion will watch over the North. Arya will be head of the Kings Guard. Bran will die after figuring out how to warg or do some other three-eyed raven thing that helps to win the battle of the undead. Sam will live and write the tale of “The Game of Thrones.” Other characters: Grey Worm will die, Jorah will die, Tormund will live, Gendry will live (so there will still be Baratheon blood and the name will not be completely wiped out) Theon will die, Euron will die (possibly killed by Theon?) Yara will live. Brienne will die. Varys and Melisandre will both die. Edd (current commander of the Night’s Watch) will live. Davos will live.Beric will die. The Hound will kill The Mountain and then die himself at some point. I think there will be a point where he will have to confront his fear of fire during a battle or situation where Arya finds herself in trouble (outnumbered) and he will have to overcome his fear of fire to save her. Not in a sappy”Oh you saved me” type of thing but just in a we’re in battle together and helping each other out sort of way. Podric will live and become a great knight.

So again, only guesses. People can agree or disagree. I am just putting my thoughts out there. In any event, no matter who lives and who dies, I will be heartbroken when it is all over!


----------



## gracekelly

Goodfrtune said:


> Simply guessing but here’s what I think...Jamie kills Cersei. Jamie dies in battle (an honorable death for the king slayer) Daenerys dies (possibly reunited with Khal Drogo in dreamlike sequence similar to the one shown in the House of the Undying,) at sometime before dying she will give birth to Jon’s child-a daughter. Jon will sit on the Iron Throne with their child as the heir. Sansa and Tyrion will watch over the North. Arya will be head of the Kings Guard. Bran will die after figuring out how to warg or do some other three-eyed raven thing that helps to win the battle of the undead. Sam will live and write the tale of “The Game of Thrones.” Other characters: Grey Worm will die, Jorah will die, Tormund will live, Gendry will live (so there will still be Baratheon blood and the name will not be completely wiped out) Theon will die, Euron will die (possibly killed by Theon?) Yara will live. Brienne will die. Varys and Melisandre will both die. Edd (current commander of the Night’s Watch) will live. Davos will live.Beric will die. The Hound will kill The Mountain and then die himself at some point. I think there will be a point where he will have to confront his fear of fire during a battle or situation where Arya finds herself in trouble (outnumbered) and he will have to overcome his fear of fire to save her. Not in a sappy”Oh you saved me” type of thing but just in a we’re in battle together and helping each other out sort of way. Podric will live and become a great knight.
> 
> So again, only guesses. People can agree or disagree. I am just putting my thoughts out there. In any event, no matter who lives and who dies, I will be heartbroken when it is all over!



I like your ideas!  I also think Daenerys dies in childbirth.  Would love it if Davos lives as he is such an honest character.  Better for Jorah to die in battle than of the broken heart is has over Daenerys.  Sam definitely will live to tell the tale.  At one point I had hoped that Brienne would live and be with Jamie, but that is pretty unrealistic.  If she ended up with Tormund he sure would be happy! He said he wanted little red haired babies with her hahaha!   For sure Jamie is going to kill Cercei and Euron too, perhaps?


----------



## Goodfrtune

gracekelly said:


> I like your ideas!  I also think Daenerys dies in childbirth.  Would love it if Davos lives as he is such an honest character.  Better for Jorah to die in battle than of the broken heart is has over Daenerys.  Sam definitely will live to tell the tale.  At one point I had hoped that Brienne would live and be with Jamie, but that is pretty unrealistic.  If she ended up with Tormund he sure would be happy! He said he wanted little red haired babies with her hahaha!   For sure Jamie is going to kill Cercei and Euron too, perhaps?



I would have liked to see Brienne and Jamie together too but I think his story arc ends in an honorable death. Agreed, Tormund would be very happy to have red haired babies with her! Lol!


----------



## gracekelly

I think Jamie has to die even though it seems like he has come much closer to redeeming himself.  He has just done too many bad things.  Arya has plenty of bad things under her belt for one so young, but I don't see her dying.


----------



## Goodfrtune

I don’t see Arya dying either. I will be very surprised if that happened but I am sure that there will be plenty of surprised regardless. I would be just as surprised if Jamie lived. The other thing I don’t see happening is Dany and Jon living “happily ever after.” That I would put money on.


----------



## DeMonica

gracekelly said:


> Has anyone considered who lives and who dies?  Knowing the history of this show and how they kill off people that you think would never be killed off, and that Coster-Waldau said that they were all crying over how the story ended, it does give you food for thought.


I like this show much more than others because it's extremely well written and true to human nature. Most of the time there's no divine intervention and people, even very popular characters, get killed off in heart-wrenching ways. I'm sure the writers created an ending that is way beyond our imagination. Saying this: I don't think that Jon and Daenerys would ride into the sunset together. Cersei  probably meets her end. I hope Arya stays alive - IMO she just tried to survive and get her revenge, so she hasn't really done that many bad things. I'd love to see Jamie ending up with Brienne, but it seems to be unlikely. Actually my favourite character is Tyrion, so I'm very interested in his fate...and his former wife, Sansa's, too.
It's sad that it's the last season. It's addictive. I saw the first three seasons on dvd, then the fourth season online - one episode was never enough, once I watched four in a row.


----------



## anitalilac

Tivo said:


> Game of Thrones Season 8 trailer finally dropped today! I’m ready but I’m not ready.



me too....


----------



## Goodfrtune

DeMonica said:


> I like this show much more than others because it's extremely well written and true to human nature. Most of the time there's no divine intervention and people, even very popular characters, get killed off in heart-wrenching ways. I'm sure the writers created an ending that is way beyond our imagination. Saying this: I don't think that Jon and Daenerys would ride into the sunset together. Cersei  probably meets her end. I hope Arya stays alive - IMO she just tried to survive and get her revenge, so she hasn't really done that many bad things. I'd love to see Jamie ending up with Brienne, but it seems to be unlikely. Actually my favourite character is Tyrion, so I'm very interested in his fate...and his former wife, Sansa's, too.
> It's sad that it's the last season. It's addictive. I saw the first three seasons on dvd, then the fourth season online - one episode was never enough, once I watched four in a row.



My husband had a very strict policy...only one episode at a time. Once, we watched two in a row...It was better than my honeymoon Lol!


----------



## Grande Latte

Dang! I have never watched Game of Thrones until now....

I've binged watched 5 seasons now. Will be done soon, and can't wait for Season 8!!!


----------



## WingNut

Grande Latte said:


> Dang! I have never watched Game of Thrones until now....
> 
> I've binged watched 5 seasons now. Will be done soon, and can't wait for Season 8!!!



I just finished binge-watching the first 6 seasons (and will finish 7 next week).....for the 4th time!!! Can‘t get enough....so many nuances to discover even after watching it a 3rd time.


----------



## TC1

I also just started Season 7 (again) it's SO GOOD..reminded me how much I miss it.


----------



## Tivo

Grande Latte said:


> Dang! I have never watched Game of Thrones until now....
> 
> I've binged watched 5 seasons now. Will be done soon, and can't wait for Season 8!!!


Welcome! We are obsessed!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tivo said:


> Game of Thrones Season 8 trailer finally dropped today! I’m ready but I’m not ready.




I'm soooooooooooo ready to watch this final season!!!!! 

It's even been in the newspaper & on TV Shows in my Country. I never saw any other season make such a big deal of this show until season 8 hit the papers & TV last week!  I'm like, What? You haven't even watched any other seasons before?????  I must note, season 8 (and the other seasons & are now DVD's) are only available to watch in my Country if you have pay TV, otherwise you are SOL! No pay TV? You'll have to wait until the DVD is released.

*EDIT:* Wait?  It's not airing here until April 15th????????????????? Just remembered we are 15 (16) hours ahead of USA, so it should work out.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Tivo said:


> Welcome! We are obsessed!



The obsession is real!


----------



## WingNut

The scenes of Cersei smirking do not bode well. The scene of John and Dany walking toward the dragons make me believe John may be riding one!


----------



## Tivo

The episode run times have been released and I feel cheated. 


Episode 801: 54 minutes
Episode 802: 58 minutes
Episode 803: 60 minutes
Episode 804: 78 minutes
Episode 805: 80 minutes
Episode 806: 80 minutes


----------



## Goodfrtune

Tivo said:


> The episode run times have been released and I feel cheated.
> 
> 
> Episode 801: 54 minutes
> Episode 802: 58 minutes
> Episode 803: 60 minutes
> Episode 804: 78 minutes
> Episode 805: 80 minutes
> Episode 806: 80 minutes



Not enough time...Not enough time!


----------



## Tivo

It appears episode 3 will actually be much longer than first reported: 

Episode 801: 54 minutes
Episode 802: 58 minutes
Episode 803: 82 minutes
Episode 804: 78 minutes
Episode 805: 80 minutes
Episode 806: 80 minutes


----------



## Goodfrtune

Tivo said:


> It appears episode 3 will actually be much longer than first reported:
> 
> Episode 801: 54 minutes
> Episode 802: 58 minutes
> Episode 803: 82 minutes
> Episode 804: 78 minutes
> Episode 805: 80 minutes
> Episode 806: 80 minutes



The Battle in Episode 3 is going to be epic! Timing is better but still,  Not enough time...Not enough time!


----------



## DeMonica

Grande Latte said:


> Dang! I have never watched Game of Thrones until now....
> 
> I've binged watched 5 seasons now. Will be done soon, and can't wait for Season 8!!!


Welcome! So what made you to see the light and start watching?


Tivo said:


> It appears episode 3 will actually be much longer than first reported:
> 
> Episode 801: 54 minutes
> Episode 802: 58 minutes
> Episode 803: 82 minutes
> Episode 804: 78 minutes
> Episode 805: 80 minutes
> Episode 806: 80 minutes


I just checked season 4 and 5 - the episodes were approx 55 minutes long then, so while we get only 6 of them, it will be like +1. It should be more.  I hope this season will be worth the wait. It definitely won't be too cheerful as NCW said, but it can be expected.


----------



## aerinha

I don’t really get all the online uproar about Jon and Dany’s “accidental incest”.  They spent the whole series throwing in comments about incest being fine and dandy for Targaryens, basically prepping the audience to shrug it off.  Fans don’t seem to bat an eye at Jamie and Cersei.  Dany grew up thinking she would marry her brother Viserys who she said used to blame her for not being born sooner to marry their older brother Rhaegar.  She is going to shrug the nephew thing off.  Jon might freak, but that would require the writers to spend time on character development which they forgot last season.


----------



## Hot000Salt

Goodfrtune said:


> My husband had a very strict policy...only one episode at a time. Once, we watched two in a row...It was better than my honeymoon Lol!


LOL! once I watch one epi I just can't stop myself from watching all at once immediately! even better than sex


----------



## Tivo

Tonight is the night!!! We return to Westeros for the final season!

Who’s ready?


----------



## aerinha

Ready for tonight!  Since so many tv finales have disappointed I came up with a short list of what would satisfy me:

1.  Someone has to take the throne and keep it.  No “clever” ending where she/he gives the kingdoms back their sovereignty.  It’s called Game of Thrones, it has largely been about people grabbing for the thone. Someone’s butt needs to be firmly planted on it.

2.  That butt on the throne needs to belong to someone on the good side.  No Cersei or Euron or the Night King.  Dany, Jon, Tyrion, Sansa, Arya...take your pick, but I didn’t spend all these years to see Cersei get anything other than Needle to the gut or Westeros covered in ice.

3.  At least one dragon, namely Drogon, if not both needs to survive.  Dany can set them free, fine, but the coolest thing about the show for me has been the dragons taking people down with fire, they sacrificed one just to prove they could die, the rest need to live.

If I could get one wish since they repeatedly remind us that dragons are not slaves, Viserion could refuse to mindlessly follow the Night King when confronted with hurting his Mother of Dragons, which would be sort of awesome.


----------



## Goodfrtune

I am beyond excited!!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Countdown: 6 hours to go!!!!


----------



## TC1

I hope it doesn't take 5 episodes for Jon to find out his parentage.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My house is a story of Fire and Ice (Cream) tonight.
On the Fire side:

Dragon Dogs (Hebrew Nationals, wrapped and baked in Crescent dough with Habanero or jalapeño Jelly and red pepper flakes). Trust me, they are absolutely addictive.

For Ice:

Shrimp cocktail over ice.
Home made ice cream 
Mocha/Kailua with Mini Milano-type cookie mix ins
Vanilla Bourbon

​I am so excited about this. My work has a dead pool going. My favorite pick is Jaime Lannister, dies, becomes a zombie, then hunts down and kills Cersei.


----------



## Soniaa

I have been anxiously awaiting since last episode of last season which left me hungry and starving for more!!!! This countdown couldn't go fast enough...


----------



## WingNut

aerinha said:


> Ready for tonight!  Since so many tv finales have disappointed I came up with a short list of what would satisfy me:
> 
> 1.  Someone has to take the throne and keep it.  No “clever” ending where she/he gives the kingdoms back their sovereignty.  It’s called Game of Thrones, it has largely been about people grabbing for the thone. Someone’s butt needs to be firmly planted on it.
> 
> 2.  That butt on the throne needs to belong to someone on the good side.  No Cersei or Euron or the Night King.  Dany, Jon, Tyrion, Sansa, Arya...take your pick, but I didn’t spend all these years to see Cersei get anything other than Needle to the gut or Westeros covered in ice.
> 
> 3.  At least one dragon, namely Drogon, if not both needs to survive.  Dany can set them free, fine, but the coolest thing about the show for me has been the dragons taking people down with fire, they sacrificed one just to prove they could die, the rest need to live.
> 
> If I could get one wish since they repeatedly remind us that dragons are not slaves, Viserion could refuse to mindlessly follow the Night King when confronted with hurting his Mother of Dragons, which would be sort of awesome.



Love it! I’m with you. I’m en-route home from a trip and only have 4 hours to go...which means I’ll have to cram to shower, wash the dogs, and make dinner before. Not sure I can put it off till tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Soniaa

I think I'm going to be a tad upset when the last episode airs...


----------



## Soniaa

Actually I've been thinking about watching all episodes at one sitting! I'm just not sure which will make me anxious more...waiting a month for it to end...or the week long gaps in between episodes...


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m disappointed with how short the episodes are going to be I was hoping for longer ones since there’s less of them.

Is it 8 yet?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

It air's here in Oz at 11 am this morning!!! 3 hours away!! And I have to quickly run down the street to pick up something!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

aerinha said:


> Ready for tonight!  Since so many tv finales have disappointed I came up with a short list of what would satisfy me:
> 
> 1.  Someone has to take the throne and keep it.  No “clever” ending where she/he gives the kingdoms back their sovereignty.  It’s called Game of Thrones, it has largely been about people grabbing for the thone. Someone’s butt needs to be firmly planted on it.
> 
> 2.  That butt on the throne needs to belong to someone on the good side.  No Cersei or Euron or the Night King.  Dany, Jon, Tyrion, Sansa, Arya...take your pick, but I didn’t spend all these years to see Cersei get anything other than Needle to the gut or Westeros covered in ice.
> 
> 3.  At least one dragon, namely Drogon, if not both needs to survive.  Dany can set them free, fine, but the coolest thing about the show for me has been the dragons taking people down with fire, they sacrificed one just to prove they could die, the rest need to live.
> 
> If I could get one wish since they repeatedly remind us that dragons are not slaves, Viserion could refuse to mindlessly follow the Night King when confronted with hurting his Mother of Dragons, which would be sort of awesome.



I don’t think that the night king will have full control of his dragon. I’m thinking Bran might worg/take over the ice dragon.


----------



## frick&frack

Just watching season 7 before the new one tonight. Dany is lighting up Jamie’s army right now. [emoji7][emoji178][emoji236][emoji244][emoji146]


----------



## Soniaa

I'm already anticipating the prequels


----------



## WingNut

frick&frack said:


> Just watching season 7 before the new one tonight. Dany is lighting up Jamie’s army right now. [emoji7][emoji178][emoji236][emoji244][emoji146]



Loved that battle scenes. Like bringing an FA-18 to a knife fight! Gives me goosebumps every time I watch it.


----------



## Frivole88

Only less than an hour away... starting my countdown


----------



## etoupebirkin




----------



## chowlover2

It was worth the wait!


----------



## Goodfrtune

I was seriously more excited than if I had an unlimited budget at Hermes! Only things I would possibly criticize would be... The the extended dragon flying scene. A tad too long but Drogon’s face was priceless. No Ghost sightings(where is Ghost!) and I think Sam took the death of his father a little too poorly. His dad was a jerk to him, told him to take the black or he would kill him. I could see him upset about his brother but he seemed to take the whole thing very poorly. After everything he has seen and been through I would have expected him to take it a little better and not be so bitter towards Danarys.


----------



## frick&frack

Goodfrtune said:


> I was seriously more excited than if I had an unlimited budget at Hermes! Only things I would possibly criticize would be... The the extended dragon flying scene. A tad too long but Drogon’s face was priceless. No Ghost sightings(where is Ghost!) and I think Sam took the death of his father a little too poorly. His dad was a jerk to him, told him to take the black or he would kill him. I could see him upset about his brother but he seemed to take the whole thing very poorly. After everything he has seen and been through I would have expected him to take it a little better and not be so bitter towards Danarys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404132



I was surprised about Sam’s reaction too, but he’s a good caring guy. He’s going to care about his family whether they care about him or not.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m happy that John found out his heritage in the first episode. So many reunions this episode all around, all the starks, Arya and the hound & Gendry, Sansa & Tyrion, the Greyjoy’s, and bran and Jamie at the end. I’m surprised that anyone at the wall survived the wall falling down but I’m glad tormund made it because I’m shipping him and Brienne lol. Sansa is the only one who saw through Cersei’s lie. Dany and John joyriding dragons is like going on a date lol.


----------



## chowlover2

Goodfrtune said:


> I was seriously more excited than if I had an unlimited budget at Hermes! Only things I would possibly criticize would be... The the extended dragon flying scene. A tad too long but Drogon’s face was priceless. No Ghost sightings(where is Ghost!) and I think Sam took the death of his father a little too poorly. His dad was a jerk to him, told him to take the black or he would kill him. I could see him upset about his brother but he seemed to take the whole thing very poorly. After everything he has seen and been through I would have expected him to take it a little better and not be so bitter towards Danarys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404132


According to an article I read the other day we are going to see Ghost and Nymeria!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think Sansa’s very, very shrewd.
She’s been burned too many times.


----------



## bisousx

Loved Sansa’s stink eyes at Daenarys!


----------



## Soniaa

Goodfrtune said:


> I was seriously more excited than if I had an unlimited budget at Hermes! Only things I would possibly criticize would be... The the extended dragon flying scene. A tad too long but Drogon’s face was priceless. No Ghost sightings(where is Ghost!) and I think Sam took the death of his father a little too poorly. His dad was a jerk to him, told him to take the black or he would kill him. I could see him upset about his brother but he seemed to take the whole thing very poorly. After everything he has seen and been through I would have expected him to take it a little better and not be so bitter towards Danarys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404132


Drogon's face made me chuckle! It was as if he was saying "ayo foo THAT'S YOUR AUNTIE YOU'RE MAKING OUT WITH!!!"


----------



## purseinsanity

I don't know...this episode seemed so rushed!  I know there's only 6 episodes, but with the slow burn of the past seasons, so much happened so quickly in this one.  Don't get me wrong...I loved it, but just wish they'd stretched it out over a few more episodes than conveniently wrapping up quite a bit in the first one.


----------



## anitalilac

Tivo said:


> The episode run times have been released and I feel cheated.
> 
> 
> Episode 801: 54 minutes
> Episode 802: 58 minutes
> Episode 803: 60 minutes
> Episode 804: 78 minutes
> Episode 805: 80 minutes
> Episode 806: 80 minutes


I agree...


----------



## Tivo

Just so much to process. I LOVED it! The writers are giving me what I want, lots of character conflict. I’m loving all the tension...and Dany’s chilly reception in the North is exactly as expected. Loved the throwback to season 1 with the Winterfell arrival. Loved Arya and Gendry’s reunion. A girl still has a crush! 
Loved the end with Bran staring down Jamie. 
I need to rewatch like 10 more times, lol.


----------



## Elly_N

So happy Sam told Jon about his heritage. I suppose telling him was the easy part. The hard part is what he’ll do with that information. Danarys might see it as treason. As for Sam’s reaction, his dad was a d**k but he was family.


----------



## lallybelle

Sansa Stark is the most annoying character in GOT. Now D & D have infected Arya with the Sansa is the mostest smartest human to live disease and thereby ****ing up the Jon/Arya reunion. Blah.


----------



## knasarae

I’m gonna have to watch again. I missed half the dialogue because my (7-month-old) son:
a) Decided he didn’t want to go to sleep.
b) Decided he wanted to practice his yelling.

But anyway, these are my initial thoughts:

1. Jon isn’t going to tell anyone his real identity. He's still on that "I never wanted to be King!"  and now "I love Dany!".  Boy, do me a favor and grow a pair! Lol
2. Bran isn’t going to tell anyone what Jaime did to him. He believes it was necessary in his journey to becoming the three-eyed raven. Loved the final scene.. Jaime was shook!
     2b. The first time they showed Bran I needed 2Chainz’s “I’m Different” to be playing in the background
3. Cersei isn’t pregnant.
4. The whole backstory of the white-walkers, the Night King, and how to defeat them is in the Citadel. Of course, none of those old farts ever bother to go back and read anything. But it’s conveniently in the one of the books Sam stole.
5. Sansa’s gonna be right about something major but Daenerys will ignore her since they got beef. (I still don’t like Sansa lol)
     5b. When Sansa said “What do dragons eat anyway?” I wanted Dany to be like “Reckless-talking redheads.”
6. I’m excited to see this weapon that Gendry makes Arya and what she intends to use it for.
7. I really hope Theon does something major to help them. Because otherwise his scenes are a waste of precious time and we got too much to cover!
8. Jon/Arya has probably been my favorite re-uniting. He better remember Arya’s been A1 since Day1 and she is NOT the little girl he remembers. She (and Sansa ) have way more to offer than he realizes.

Dragons are pretty. I want one for Christmas.


----------



## knasarae

lallybelle said:


> Sansa Stark is the most annoying character in GOT. Now D & D have infected Arya with the Sansa is the mostest smartest human to live disease and thereby ****ing up the Jon/Arya reunion. Blah.


Lol!!! I was just thinking the same.  Sansa has been making some very valid points lately but man, I just cannot stand her attitude! I've had a hard time feeling sorry for her too.


----------



## TC1

As predicted, Cersei was lying to Jamie about her pregnancy to keep him in line. The reunion between The Hound and Arya was interesting, I wonder if he's still on her list.


----------



## Charles

Goodfrtune said:


> I think Sam took the death of his father a little too poorly. His dad was a jerk to him, told him to take the black or he would kill him. I could see him upset about his brother but he seemed to take the whole thing very poorly.



Sam didn't really get upset until she told him about his brother.  His brother was cool to him (mostly), and when he heard he was dead, that's when he broke down a bit.  I can understand his reaction.



bisousx said:


> Loved Sansa’s stink eyes at Daenarys!



So much shade!  I'm hoping for some good memes to come out of those death looks.



Soniaa said:


> Drogon's face made me chuckle! It was as if he was saying "ayo foo THAT'S YOUR AUNTIE YOU'RE MAKING OUT WITH!!!"



I dunno...seemed like he was saying "I got my eyes on you.  You hurt my mom and I'll tear you apart!"



knasarae said:


> 4. The whole backstory of the white-walkers, the Night King, and how to defeat them is in the Citadel. Of course, none of those old farts ever bother to go back and read anything. But it’s conveniently in the one of the books Sam stole.



When did this get revealed?


----------



## TinksDelite

It was everything I'd hoped it would be!! So excited for the rest of the season and sad that it's almost over.


----------



## LittleStar88

TC1 said:


> As predicted, Cersei was lying to Jamie about her pregnancy to keep him in line.



Really? I was under the impression that she was telling the truth, and she needed the other guy as a cover to unknowingly be the father...


----------



## jellyv

I like Sansa and see her storyline as learning from harsh experience and building her own security and authority, vs. the narrative she grew up with.  In that way she parallels  Arya. Sansa is nobody's fool, has learned and absorbed from all she's crossed paths with--the good and the evil. If she shows some bitter edges, by golly she's earned that. Didn't y'all adore how the  Baelish trial played out?

But Arya always steals the show, for me.


----------



## WingNut

LittleStar88 said:


> Really? I was under the impression that she was telling the truth, and she needed the other guy as a cover to unknowingly be the father...



This. I think she’s going to play the pregnancy as that of Euron’s. Especially since now she’s contracted Bronn to kill Jaime....


----------



## frick&frack

Tivo said:


> Just so much to process. I LOVED it! The writers are giving me what I want, lots of character conflict. I’m loving all the tension...and Dany’s chilly reception in the North is exactly as expected. Loved the throwback to season 1 with the Winterfell arrival. Loved Arya and Gendry’s reunion. A girl still has a crush!
> Loved the end with Bran staring down Jamie.
> I need to rewatch like 10 more times, lol.



Completely agree! Rewatching now...for the second time (watched twice last night) [emoji6]


----------



## TC1

LittleStar88 said:


> Really? I was under the impression that she was telling the truth, and she needed the other guy as a cover to unknowingly be the father...


With Tyrian and Jamie around she wasn't drinking wine. That's how they both suspected she was pregnant, but after her little roll in the hay she was drinking at the table. I think she was bluffing the pregnancy. I don't think there are enough episodes left to delve into a storyline of who the father may/may not be. At least I personally hope they don't go there.


----------



## frick&frack

knasarae said:


> I’m gonna have to watch again. I missed half the dialogue because my (7-month-old) son:
> a) Decided he didn’t want to go to sleep.
> b) Decided he wanted to practice his yelling.
> 
> But anyway, these are my initial thoughts:
> 
> 1. Jon isn’t going to tell anyone his real identity. He's still on that "I never wanted to be King!"  and now "I love Dany!".  Boy, do me a favor and grow a pair! Lol
> 2. Bran isn’t going to tell anyone what Jaime did to him. He believes it was necessary in his journey to becoming the three-eyed raven. Loved the final scene.. Jaime was shook!
> 2b. The first time they showed Bran I needed 2Chainz’s “I’m Different” to be playing in the background
> 3. Cersei isn’t pregnant.
> 4. The whole backstory of the white-walkers, the Night King, and how to defeat them is in the Citadel. Of course, none of those old farts ever bother to go back and read anything. But it’s conveniently in the one of the books Sam stole.
> 5. Sansa’s gonna be right about something major but Daenerys will ignore her since they got beef. (I still don’t like Sansa lol)
> 5b. When Sansa said “What do dragons eat anyway?” I wanted Dany to be like “Reckless-talking redheads.”
> 6. I’m excited to see this weapon that Gendry makes Arya and what she intends to use it for.
> 7. I really hope Theon does something major to help them. Because otherwise his scenes are a waste of precious time and we got too much to cover!
> 8. Jon/Arya has probably been my favorite re-uniting. He better remember Arya’s been A1 since Day1 and she is NOT the little girl he remembers. She (and Sansa ) have way more to offer than he realizes.
> 
> Dragons are pretty. I want one for Christmas.



Loving your synopsis! [emoji122]

Adding to what you said in #6: I want to see Arya & Gentry get together. Always have.

Adding to what you said in #5 & #8: I think Jon will ignore Sansa too. Remember that Arya was reminding Jon that Sansa is looking out for her family too.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Yesterdays episode felt way too short. I wish they released one long 8 hour episode and we just binged for a day everything that happens lol. I too hope Theon does something to prove redeem himself with the Starks.

Interested to see how Daenerys reacts to Jon being the rightful heir to the throne, I dont think itll go well. If Jon decides not to tell her though will he be fine to continue his relations with her or will he feel weird? The Bran and Jaime seen was to die for, what a stare down! Also how will Sansa and Arya react to him being a Targaryen? 

I just hope they give us an actual ending and not leave it open ended.


----------



## WingNut

PradaforRada said:


> Yesterdays episode felt way too short. I wish they released one long 8 hour episode and we just binged for a day everything that happens lol. I too hope Theon does something to prove redeem himself with the Starks.
> 
> Interested to see how Daenerys reacts to Jon being the rightful heir to the throne, I dont think itll go well. If Jon decides not to tell her though will he be fine to continue his relations with her or will he feel weird? The Bran and Jaime seen was to die for, what a stare down! Also how will Sansa and Arya react to him being a Targaryen?
> 
> I just hope they give us an actual ending and not leave it open ended.



Regarding how Sansa/Arya will react to him being a Targaryen...not sure, but he is no less a Stark now (Lyanna Stark+Raegar Targaryen) than he was before (Ned Stark +random tavern wench), although having it on the maternal vs. paternal side might affect perception....


----------



## frick&frack

You know what I’m remembering? Cersei is going to have to deal with the same kind of shock that Dany is. Gendry is Robert’s son, so he technically has a claim to the Iron Throne through the Baratheon line that is at least as strong as Cersei’s. Her only claim to the throne is her marriage to Robert. 

It’ll be interesting to see how the queens react to claims that equal or supersede their own.


----------



## frick&frack

Another thing: shouldn’t the fact that Jon can touch & now ride the dragons be a clue to Dany about his Targaryen heritage? It’s folklore in this world that only Targaryens can interact with dragons. Everyone in that world knows this, but especially Dany who was told dragon stories her whole life. She shouldn’t be surprised when she hears that Jon is a Targaryen.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I want a Dragon so I can go on a date with my SO!  Lol! 

Am I the only one that wants to slap Sansa around?


----------



## juneping

frick&frack said:


> Another thing: shouldn’t the fact that Jon can touch & now ride the dragons be a clue to Dany about his Targaryen heritage? It’s folklore in this world that only Targaryens can interact with dragons. Everyone in that world knows this, but especially Dany who was told dragon stories her whole life. She shouldn’t be surprised when she hears that Jon is a Targaryen.


i think she wasn't thinking much...she just thought the dragons like Jon bc she's shagging him....
Tyrion also interacted w the dragons....i really think he's a Targaryens as well..


----------



## juneping

TC1 said:


> With Tyrian and Jamie around she wasn't drinking wine. That's how they both suspected she was pregnant, but after her little roll in the hay she was drinking at the table. I think she was bluffing the pregnancy. I don't think there are enough episodes left to delve into a storyline of who the father may/may not be. At least I personally hope they don't go there.


but i thought no drinking during pregnancy is a modern day concept.....lol


----------



## knasarae

Charles said:


> When did this get revealed?


It didn't.  Those were my thoughts/predictions after viewing this episode.



WingNut said:


> Regarding how Sansa/Arya will react to him being a Targaryen...not sure, but he is no less a Stark now (Lyanna Stark+Raegar Targaryen) than he was before (Ned Stark +random tavern wench), although having it on the maternal vs. paternal side might affect perception....


I think it could possibly negatively impact the relationship, simply because Sansa/Arya want Jon to be 100% for Team Stark.  If he chooses to reveal or it comes out he's also a Targaryen then they might think it will be more ammunition for him to side with Daenerys if there's a disagreement.  Hopefully not, but since they already don't seem to trust her... 



frick&frack said:


> You know what I’m remembering? Cersei is going to have to deal with the same kind of shock that Dany is. Gendry is Robert’s son, so he technically has a claim to the Iron Throne through the Baratheon line that is at least as strong as Cersei’s. Her only claim to the throne is her marriage to Robert.
> 
> It’ll be interesting to see how the queens react to claims that equal or supersede their own.


That's a good point but Gendry is a bastard, whereas Jon is a rightful heir.  Splitting hairs, but you know how it goes with politics lol.



lovlouisvuitton said:


> I want a Dragon so I can go on a date with my SO!  Lol!
> 
> Am I the only one that wants to slap Sansa around?


No, you're not.  I've been wanting to give her a crisp one right across the cheek for several seasons.


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I want a Dragon so I can go on a date with my SO!  Lol!
> 
> Am I the only one that wants to slap Sansa around?



Definitely not. I know @knasarea & I can’t stand Sansa either. There are others too...


----------



## frick&frack

juneping said:


> i think she wasn't thinking much...she just thought the dragons like Jon bc she's shagging him....
> Tyrion also interacted w the dragons....i really think he's a Targaryens as well..



Oh yeah...I forgot about Tyrion


----------



## Tivo

frick&frack said:


> Definitely not. I know @knasarea & I can’t stand Sansa either. *There are others too*...


----------



## TC1

juneping said:


> but i thought no drinking during pregnancy is a modern day concept.....lol


Agreed, normally it wouldn't be a big deal..but as I said..that's how Tyrion "assumed" her pregnancy..so it's part of the story now..


----------



## jellyv

TC1 said:


> Agreed, normally it wouldn't be a big deal..but as I said..that's how Tyrion "assumed" her pregnancy..so it's part of the story now..


He eyed her patting her stomach area, an action the camera made very clear, I think prior to (?) the wine offer.


----------



## frick&frack

knasarae said:


> That's a good point but Gendry is a bastard, whereas Jon is a rightful heir.  Splitting hairs, but you know how it goes with politics lol.


^you’re absolutely right. That’s the global picture. 

In the small picture, I’m thinking that Bastard Gendry’s claim is at least equal to wife Cersei’s claim whereas Jon is the direct descendant of the last Targaryen direct heir to the throne which supersedes Dany as the sister to the last direct heir. This part is what I was talking about in my post because I enjoy that the writers put the characters through parallel situations a lot in this series. I’m interested to see how the 2 queens react to their similar situations. 

Jon’s direct legitimate descendant claim also supersedes the bastard Baratheon Gendry which is what you were saying.


----------



## frick&frack

Tivo said:


>



Welcome to the Sansa Haters club! Aren’t you a founding member? [emoji23]


----------



## Tivo

I’m so nervous about how Jon’s secret will play out.


----------



## Tivo

frick&frack said:


> Welcome to the Sansa Haters club! Aren’t you a founding member? [emoji23]


Shore ‘nuff!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Tivo said:


> I’m so nervous about how Jon’s secret will play out.



I sort of have this dreaded feeling that they're priming Dany to kill him once she finds out...


----------



## knasarae

I think what bothers me the most is Jon has had this "bastard/less than" drilled into him for so long that he can't let himself be great!!! Geez dude!!! Everything you touch, you change!  Every situation you've gone into, everyone is drawn to you and you become the leader.  He came back from the dead!! It's obvious this is what he was made for... and now it's official.  I need him to stop selling himself short!!


----------



## Tivo

ChanelCanuck said:


> I sort of have this dreaded feeling that they're priming Dany to kill him once she finds out...


I think all hell is going to break loose. The majority of scenes from the trailer happened in this first episode. And that scares me.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Tivo said:


> I think all hell is going to break loose. The majority of scenes from the trailer happened in this first episode. And that scares me.



I avoided all the trailers like the plague because of spoilers (I tend to for any shows or movies I'm looking forward to) but that's good to know!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

juneping said:


> i think she wasn't thinking much...she just thought the dragons like Jon bc she's shagging him....
> Tyrion also interacted w the dragons....i really think he's a Targaryens as well..



My take on it was, because HIS mother died giving birth to him & the Dragons some how could sense this? They took a long sniff of him. They also knew he wasn't there to harm / hurt them, but help them instead.


----------



## JA_UK

TinksDelite said:


> It was everything I'd hoped it would be!! So excited for the rest of the season and sad that it's almost over.



I loved it! From the new opening credits to the way things mirrored previous seasons like for example the little boy climbing the tree to see the procession entering Winterfell just like Arya did in season 1. 

My favourite scenes were with Bran; he’s really like the embarrassing outspoken relative at family gatherings that has no filter telling you what you don’t want to hear lol!  The way he killed everyone’s joy with we ain’t got time for that, your dragon is a wight and the night king used it to buss through the wall and now the dead are coming. Then he sits out all day and night in his wheelchair waiting for his ‘old friend’ 

I liked the Arya Gendry reunion especially when she asked him to make her a weapon, I think she has a big part to play and it’s interesting that she has catspaw because I saw/read somewhere that when Sam was at the citadel that dagger was pictured in one of the books he looked at. I also wonder if she will use any of her ‘faces’.

I don’t think anything will come out of Cersei’s alleged pregnancy, at the start of season 5 she and her sister see that witch who tells her she would have 3 kids with golden hair and then they would wear golden shrouds or something like that, well that has already happened.


----------



## gracekelly

I enjoyed the episode and won't repeat what has been said except for a couple of things.  I don't think Jon is going to tell anyone who he is.  That could totally destroy any trust that the Northerners have in him.  On the other hand, the Night King is almost there so they wouldn't have time to do too much.  Jon also really doesn't want to be King and he never asked for it.  His self image growing up and his beliefs about himself never gave him the certitude that  someone like Dany has and is a requirement of a good ruler.  The dragon sniffed him and recognizes him to be Targaryen and that is why he was allowed so close and to ride.  The dragon also gave him the side-eye like "don't mess with my momma!"  Jealous perhaps?

Gendry seems to be the nicest person in the entire show outside of Sam.  I think he is hanging around for a big reason.  I think that Arya was asking him to make an ax for her  out of dragon glass.

I have the feeling that we not finished seeing Melisande.  Her god is the god of fire and that is something that will destroy the Whites.


----------



## juneping

lovlouisvuitton said:


> My take on it was, because HIS mother died giving birth to him & the Dragons some how could sense this? They took a long sniff of him. They also knew he wasn't there to harm / hurt them, but help them instead.


i think Tyrion's mom had some kind of an affair w the mad king? so he could be the bastard son.....most of the women in the show gave birth to a Taygaryen died....that's why the father never liked him.

other thoughts:
Dany's entitlement got on my last nerve....
i think Sansa has come a long way.....she was stupid in S-1...but she's got much much more matured. i like how she played the little finger....that's one of my fav GOT moments.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I like Gendry...he's smart nice. Sam is no common-sense nice.


----------



## knasarae

Vanilla Bean said:


> I like Gendry...he's smart nice. Sam is no common-sense nice.


That's a good way to put it.


----------



## WingNut

TC1 said:


> Agreed, normally it wouldn't be a big deal..but as I said..that's how Tyrion "assumed" her pregnancy..so it's part of the story now..



Remember though...she told  (or hinted) to Jaimie that she was pregnant as well...


----------



## bellarusa

My favorite.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Arya will definitely play big role this season. The weapon she was asking Gendry to make is a javelin/crossbow crossover. The only reason I can see her using a crossbow in a war with the White Walkers is for the dragon.


----------



## Love4MK

I thought the premiere was a little underwhelming.  It was good not amazing, but hopefully it's setting things up for the excitement to come.

I did appreciate the little reunions throughout.  Jon and Arya, Arya and the Hound as well as Gendry, even Sansa and Tyrion.  I did got a little shiver when Bran said he was waiting for "an old friend" and Jamie strolls in.  They haven't seen each other since he pushed him out the window.

I thought the dragon riding with Khaleesi and Jon was a bit cheesy.  It reminded me of A Whole New World in Aladdin when they ride the magic carpet, lol.

Super thrilled that Tormund is still alive.  Not sure how he survived the wall coming down, but I am glad he did.  I did get a chuckle when they rounded the corner and the guy goes, "Wait, stop!  He's got blue eyes!" and he responds back with, "I've ALWAYS had blue eyes!"  It was a good little bit of comic relief thrown into a coming tense couple of episodes.

Overall, I liked it, but was a little underwhelmed, but I'm hoping that's just because it's getting ready to set up the rest of the season!


----------



## juneping

^^agreed on the dragon riding scene.....yawn...


----------



## gracekelly

lol! It finally hit me when Bran said "I'm waiting for an old friend " and then Jaime showed up. I(I think they stole that line from Silence of the Lambs when  Dr. Lechter told Clarice he was at the airport waiting for an old friend (Dr. Chilton) 

 Poor Jamie is certainly showing the toll of the past years.  Based on how he looks and how Cersei looks, it is hard to believe they are the same age.  Really don't know why she bedded Euron unless it was total boredom.  I wonder if she was really pregnant, would she have done it.


----------



## gracekelly

PradaforRada said:


> Arya will definitely play big role this season. The weapon she was asking Gendry to make is a javelin/crossbow crossover. The only reason I can see her using a crossbow in a war with the White Walkers is for the dragon.


That is interesting!  All I could see was something that looked like a large handle on the drawing.  Will have to go back and look.  I don't recall her using a crossbow in previous episodes.  When re watching Ygritte in battle, I was very impressed at how she reloaded her bow with lightening speed and shot with such precision. (Yes I know this is TV make-believe, but it looked great!  Kudos to Rose Leslie)  I suspect  a sword or a dagger of dragon glass would be more likely for Arya.


----------



## JA_UK

gracekelly said:


> That is interesting!  All I could see was something that looked like a large handle on the drawing.  Will have to go back and look.  I don't recall her using a crossbow in previous episodes.  When re watching Ygritte in battle, I was very impressed at how she reloaded her bow with lightening speed and shot with such precision. (Yes I know this is TV make-believe, but it looked great!  Kudos to Rose Leslie)  I suspect  a sword or a dagger of dragon glass would be more likely for Arya.



Arya already has catspaw (dagger) which is Valyrian steel and that contains dragon glass; the weapon in the sketch looks like some type of spear with a projectile/interchangeable arrowhead. Arya is also a dab hand with a bow and arrow (previous seasons) and the trailer for the next episode has her using one.

I also thought of the I’m having an old friend for dinner quote from silence of the lambs


----------



## gracekelly

JA_UK said:


> Arya already has catspaw (dagger) which is Valyrian steel and that contains dragon glass; the weapon in the sketch looks like some type of spear with a projectile/interchangeable arrowhead. Arya is also a dab hand with a bow and arrow (previous seasons) and the trailer for the next episode has her using one.
> 
> I also thought of the I’m having an old friend for dinner quote from silence of the lambs


Thank you!  Did that happen in the very first episode?  She outdid Bran with marksmanship?  I don't see a woman that small throwing a spear that would do a lot of damage, but in a bow, she certainly could.


----------



## Megs

Love4MK said:


> I thought the premiere was a little underwhelming.  It was good not amazing, but hopefully it's setting things up for the excitement to come.
> 
> I did appreciate the little reunions throughout.  Jon and Arya, Arya and the Hound as well as Gendry, even Sansa and Tyrion.  I did got a little shiver when Bran said he was waiting for "an old friend" and Jamie strolls in.  They haven't seen each other since he pushed him out the window.
> 
> I thought the dragon riding with Khaleesi and Jon was a bit cheesy.  It reminded me of A Whole New World in Aladdin when they ride the magic carpet, lol.
> 
> Super thrilled that Tormund is still alive.  Not sure how he survived the wall coming down, but I am glad he did.  I did get a chuckle when they rounded the corner and the guy goes, "Wait, stop!  He's got blue eyes!" and he responds back with, "I've ALWAYS had blue eyes!"  It was a good little bit of comic relief thrown into a coming tense couple of episodes.
> 
> Overall, I liked it, but was a little underwhelmed, but I'm hoping that's just because it's getting ready to set up the rest of the season!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

gracekelly said:


> That is interesting!  All I could see was something that looked like a large handle on the drawing.  Will have to go back and look.  I don't recall her using a crossbow in previous episodes.  When re watching Ygritte in battle, I was very impressed at how she reloaded her bow with lightening speed and shot with such precision. (Yes I know this is TV make-believe, but it looked great!  Kudos to Rose Leslie)  I suspect  a sword or a dagger of dragon glass would be more likely for Arya.



Arya was good with a crossbow/arrow since episodes going back to S1. It was using a sword that she needed lessons in hence she got the "dance teacher" when she was in Kings Landing.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

gracekelly said:


> lol! It finally hit me when Bran said "I'm waiting for an old friend " and then Jaime showed up. I(I think they stole that line from Silence of the Lambs when  Dr. Lechter told Clarice he was at the airport waiting for an old friend (Dr. Chilton)
> 
> Poor Jamie is certainly showing the toll of the past years.  Based on how he looks and how Cersei looks, it is hard to believe they are the same age.  Really don't know why she bedded Euron unless it was total boredom.  I wonder if she was really pregnant, would she have done it.



If she was pregnant I think that would be even more reason to sleep with Euron. She cant have people knowing for a fact her and Jamie have kids together especially if this one has golden hair too. I think she might be using him the way she used Robert to hide whose baby it is.


----------



## gracekelly

PradaforRada said:


> If she was pregnant I think that would be even more reason to sleep with Euron. She cant have people knowing for a fact her and Jamie have kids together especially if this one has golden hair too. I think she might be using him the way she used Robert to hide whose baby it is.


That could be right but the story may not last long enough for a birth unless there is a big time jump after the battles.


----------



## knasarae

PradaforRada said:


> If she was pregnant I think that would be even more reason to sleep with Euron. She cant have people knowing for a fact her and Jamie have kids together especially if this one has golden hair too. I think she might be using him the way she used Robert to hide whose baby it is.


But last season wasn't she out in the open about it? I remember a scene where a servant or somebody came in when Jaime was in her bed and she acted like she wasn't trying to hide it anymore.  Gosh... it's been so long since last season it seems like such an ancient memory now lol.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

gracekelly said:


> That could be right but the story may not last long enough for a birth unless there is a big time jump after the battles.


I agree, personally I hope she gets killed off finally lol



knasarae said:


> But last season wasn't she out in the open about it? I remember a scene where a servant or somebody came in when Jaime was in her bed and she acted like she wasn't trying to hide it anymore. Gosh... it's been so long since last season it seems like such an ancient memory now lol.



Did she? I dont even remember, we tried to rewatch it before the new season aired and we are currently on S3 of our rewatch so I probably wont even get to that until after the final season aires LOL.


----------



## TC1

knasarae said:


> But last season wasn't she out in the open about it? I remember a scene where a servant or somebody came in when Jaime was in her bed and she acted like she wasn't trying to hide it anymore.  Gosh... it's been so long since last season it seems like such an ancient memory now lol.


Yep! I had just re-watched S7. There was a knock at the door, Jamie said not to answer it..Cersei just went and answered it with Jamie naked in the bed (door open wide) and said "Also, we're going to need fresh sheets for the bed" to the servant girl.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

TC1 said:


> Yep! I had just re-watched S7. There was a knock at the door, Jamie said not to answer it..Cersei just went and answered it with Jamie naked in the bed (door open wide) and said "Also, we're going to need fresh sheets for the bed" to the servant girl.


YES! Now I remember. Cant believe I forgot that. In that case I'm not sure why she would need to sleep with Euron nor do I believe shes pregnant.


----------



## loogirl

frick&frack said:


> ^you’re absolutely right. That’s the global picture.
> 
> In the small picture, I’m thinking that Bastard Gendry’s claim is at least equal to wife Cersei’s claim whereas Jon is the direct descendant of the last Targaryen direct heir to the throne which supersedes Dany as the sister to the last direct heir. This part is what I was talking about in my post because I enjoy that the writers put the characters through parallel situations a lot in this series. I’m interested to see how the 2 queens react to their similar situations.
> 
> Jon’s direct legitimate descendant claim also supersedes the bastard Baratheon Gendry which is what you were saying.



How is Jon legitimate? Rhaegar was married to Elia Martel and their little kids (one named Aegon) was murdered by the Mountain. Hence why Oberyn was there and fought the Mountain. Jon Snow is a bastard still. The show is not doing a good job and now calling him Aegon when they already referenced Rhaegar’s children with his wife? Bad writing and plot full of inconsistencies.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

loogirl said:


> How is Jon legitimate? Rhaegar was married to Elia Martel and their little kids (one named Aegon) was murdered by the Mountain. Hence why Oberyn was there and fought the Mountain. Jon Snow is a bastard still. The show is not doing a good job and now calling him Aegon when they already referenced Rhaegar’s children with his wife? Bad writing and plot full of inconsistencies.


Rhaegar married Lyanna Stark, so Jon is not a bastard.


----------



## knasarae

loogirl said:


> How is Jon legitimate? Rhaegar was married to Elia Martel and their little kids (one named Aegon) was murdered by the Mountain. Hence why Oberyn was there and fought the Mountain. Jon Snow is a bastard still. The show is not doing a good job and now calling him Aegon when they already referenced Rhaegar’s children with his wife? Bad writing and plot full of inconsistencies.


He's not a bastard.  Sam found it recorded in somebody's journal (again, it's been so long the details are blurry) that Rhaegar and Lyanna were officially married.  I don't know if it's called divorce/annullment/etc in this world (as far as Elia goes... or maybe they could have more than one wife), but Jon is indeed legit.


----------



## JA_UK

knasarae said:


> He's not a bastard.  Sam found it recorded in somebody's journal (again, it's been so long the details are blurry) that Rhaegar and Lyanna were officially married.  I don't know if it's called divorce/annullment/etc in this world (as far as Elia goes... or maybe they could have more than one wife), but Jon is indeed legit.



Yes when Sam was at the Citadel he discovered that the marriage to Ella was annulled and Rhaegar and Lyanna were officially married but in secret and Robert Baratheon thought he’d kidnapped her which started his rebellion.. Ella ended up being killed by the mountain.


----------



## juneping

PradaforRada said:


> YES! Now I remember. Cant believe I forgot that. In that case I'm not sure why she would need to sleep with Euron nor do I believe shes pregnant.


she wanted the elephants.....


----------



## gracekelly

juneping said:


> she wanted the elephants.....


Haha! Apparently elephants are not good sailors. Worse than the Dothraki. 
If she is pregnant she would have to be pretty early on for Euron not to notice a bump. This would be her 5th pregnancy and her tummy wouldn’t even too tight.


----------



## TC1

Yes, Sam had the High Sceptor's dairy that had annulled the marriage and performed the ceremony for Lyanna/Raegar.


----------



## gracekelly

TC1 said:


> Yes, Sam had the High Sceptor's dairy that had annulled the marriage and performed the ceremony for Lyanna/Raegar.


If Henry VIII had had a High Septon available, it would have caused less grief for a lot of people.  Actually I was rather annoyed and thought it was a bit of a cop out to have the marriage annulled so easily and the marriage the same day.  It was all a bit deus ex machina for me.


----------



## frick&frack

knasarae said:


> But last season wasn't she out in the open about it? I remember a scene where a servant or somebody came in when Jaime was in her bed and she acted like she wasn't trying to hide it anymore.  Gosh... it's been so long since last season it seems like such an ancient memory now lol.



You’re right. I rewatched season 7 over the weekend, & Cersei actually said to Jamie that she was queen & could do whatever she wanted now (in response to Jamie saying something to the effect that he needed to get out of bed & hide).


----------



## frick&frack

loogirl said:


> How is Jon legitimate? Rhaegar was married to Elia Martel and their little kids (one named Aegon) was murdered by the Mountain. Hence why Oberyn was there and fought the Mountain. Jon Snow is a bastard still. The show is not doing a good job and now calling him Aegon when they already referenced Rhaegar’s children with his wife? Bad writing and plot full of inconsistencies.



It said in the high septum’s diary that he annulled Raegar’s marriage to Elia & then married Raegar to Llyana. Gilly read that to Sam when they were still at the citadel in season 7, but Sam stopped her before she read the names. Later he read the diary & the names, & discussed it with Bran at Winterfell. Sam & Bran discussed it again in S8E1 on Sunday. Jon is legitimate.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t think that cerci is pregnant I don’t think that she would have let Jamie go if she was. I think that she lied to try to keep Jamie and manipulate Tyrion. She slept with Euron because she’s the queen and will do whatever she pleases.


----------



## chowlover2

I don't think Cersei is pregnant now. When she went to take a sip of wine there was a tear. I think she may have been and lost the baby. Then sleeping with Euron to have another child.


----------



## purseinsanity

knasarae said:


> He's not a bastard.  Sam found it recorded in somebody's journal (again, it's been so long the details are blurry) that Rhaegar and Lyanna were officially married.  I don't know if it's called divorce/annullment/etc in this world (as far as Elia goes... or maybe they could have more than one wife), but Jon is indeed legit.


The marriage to Elia was annulled and Rhaegar and Lyanna were married by the Grand Meister (or whatever he is called).  I always think of Santa Claus every time I hear "Meister".  "Burger Meister, Meister Burger" LOL.
Sorry, I digress.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sorry!  High Septon, not Grand Meister.  Haha.


----------



## JA_UK

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!  Did that happen in the very first episode?  She outdid Bran with marksmanship?  *I don't see a woman that small throwing a spear that would do a lot of damage*, but in a bow, she certainly could.



She appears to have it in her hand in the trailer for season 8; from 0:19 secs in.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

JA_UK said:


> She appears to have it in her hand in the trailer for season 8; from 0:19 secs in.



Not only that but in the preview for the upcoming epsidoes they showed her with a crossbow I believe and saying "i could use a face like yours" or something along those line.


----------



## WingNut

JA_UK said:


> She appears to have it in her hand in the trailer for season 8; from 0:19 secs in.




You know what??? I think she‘s going to go straight to the top and go after the Night King with that weapon!


----------



## TC1

GRRM has said his wife's favourite character is Arya. I have a strong feeling she'll be playing a big part of these last episodes!


----------



## gracekelly

JA_UK said:


> She appears to have it in her hand in the trailer for season 8; from 0:19 secs in.



Kudos to you!  You have gone over the trailer with a fine tooth comb. All I saw was was her shooting a crossbow.


----------



## knasarae

Clapback Arya for the win! I'm totally on board with that... I hope y'all are right!


----------



## JA_UK

gracekelly said:


> Kudos to you!  You have gone over the trailer with a fine tooth comb. All I saw was was her shooting a crossbow.



That’s the thing with this show it makes you go back and obsess over the details


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

WingNut said:


> You know what??? I think she‘s going to go straight to the top and go after the Night King with that weapon!


I think so too! And the nightking is good with a javelin which is what she asked Gendry for. I think she wants to go after the dragon and Night King.


----------



## gracekelly

JA_UK said:


> That’s the thing with this show it makes you go back and obsess over the details


I know!  Lol!  Last night I kept replaying the scene with Cersei and Euron to see if she patted her tummy at the end of the scene.


----------



## gracekelly

PradaforRada said:


> I think so too! And the nightking is good with a javelin which is what she asked Gendry for. I think she wants to go after the dragon and Night King.


Do you think the NK will be on horseback or riding the dragon?  Is Arya going to hitch a dragon ride with Jon/Dany   to do this?

The thing that makes Arya even more dangerous is that she isn’t afraid to die.


----------



## bellarusa

Cersei was most definitely drinking wine when she was most definitely NOT drinking wine when she made her brothers believing that she was pregnant.

And no I don't believe her. Sansa understood this perfectly.


----------



## knasarae

How old is Cersei?  I know what the witch told her but I just want to know as far as general child-bearing years go.


----------



## frick&frack

knasarae said:


> How old is Cersei?  I know what the witch told her but I just want to know as far as general child-bearing years go.



I don’t know, but I feel like she’s past the best child bearing years for sure. Didn’t she discuss that at some point? Or maybe her dad said it about her? I’m thinking maybe it was discussed when her dad & Lady Olenna Tyrell talked about marrying her to Loras (Margaery’s brother & Renley Baratheon’s lover). Somewhere around that time I think it was discussed that she wouldn’t be likely to have more kids. Somebody with a better memory help me with details...


----------



## knasarae

frick&frack said:


> I don’t know, but I feel like she’s past the best child bearing years for sure. Didn’t she discuss that at some point? Or maybe her dad said it about her? I’m thinking maybe it was discussed when her dad & Lady Olenna Tyrell talked about marrying her to Loras (Margaery’s brother & Renley Baratheon’s lover). Somewhere around that time I think it was discussed that she wouldn’t be likely to have more kids. Somebody with a better memory help me with details...



Yes, that's what I was thinking... but trying to remember is blurry for me too lol!


----------



## Goodfrtune

knasarae said:


> How old is Cersei?  I know what the witch told her but I just want to know as far as general child-bearing years go.



I think at one point Tywin said she was 40 or maybe she said it to him. It was when Tywin wanted her to marry Margerey’s brother, Loras.


----------



## CobaltBlu

knasarae said:


> How old is Cersei?  I know what the witch told her but I just want to know as far as general child-bearing years go.



She also said something like to Jaime in reference to buying the mercenaries, "you didn't think I sat around listening to our father for 40 years and learned  nothing about what money can buy....?"  In season 7. So she is at least 40.  I think she lost the first baby and is trying to replace it with one of Euron's since Jaime is obviously out of the picture.

Also....I think they would be wise to load that Scorpion with a few dragon-glass tipped spears.
Someone surely is going to figure out that all they really need to do is drop a few White Walkers and the Night King and the war is over, poof. Maybe Arya is on this.

I really am interested to see what happens next but I do not need any more dragon rides over the frosty wilderness. 

PS I love this thread!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

More on the secret weapon. Contains spoilers for Ep 8.1


----------



## knasarae

This season is giving absolutely hilarious memes and videos.


----------



## knasarae

A few of my favorite memes so far


----------



## Goodfrtune

knasarae said:


> This season is giving absolutely hilarious memes and videos.




I love this!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

gracekelly said:


> Do you think the NK will be on horseback or riding the dragon?  Is Arya going to hitch a dragon ride with Jon/Dany   to do this?
> 
> The thing that makes Arya even more dangerous is that she isn’t afraid to die.


I think he'll be riding the dragon, wasnt he riding it when they took the wall down last season? I'm sure Arya will use one of her faces to get close to NK or one of the other walkers.

I saw online people talking about the story where the children of the forest took a northern man captive to help them with the walkers because they were getting out of control. Supposedly (i think this is the based on the books) the northern became the Night King to control the walkers. Theory is he is someone important or from a known family and being that hes a northern then he might be Stark ancestor or something. Really interesting theory imo. I wonder if we ever find out who he is and how they came to be the Night King and whitewalkers.


----------



## JA_UK

Savage


----------



## knasarae

PradaforRada said:


> I think he'll be riding the dragon, wasnt he riding it when they took the wall down last season? I'm sure Arya will use one of her faces to get close to NK or one of the other walkers.
> 
> I saw online people talking about the story where the children of the forest took a northern man captive to help them with the walkers because they were getting out of control. Supposedly (i think this is the based on the books) the northern became the Night King to control the walkers. Theory is he is someone important or from a known family and being that hes a northern then he might be Stark ancestor or something. Really interesting theory imo. I wonder if we ever find out who he is and how they came to be the Night King and whitewalkers.



You mean when they showed the glass being pushed into his chest?  Yea, they never went into detail about exactly who that was.  That would be great if we find that out.  Those books Sam stole from the Citadel have to be good for more than telling Jon he's having sex with his Auntie.


----------



## gracekelly

PradaforRada said:


> I think he'll be riding the dragon, wasnt he riding it when they took the wall down last season? I'm sure Arya will use one of her faces to get close to NK or one of the other walkers.
> 
> I saw online people talking about the story where the children of the forest took a northern man captive to help them with the walkers because they were getting out of control. Supposedly (i think this is the based on the books) the northern became the Night King to control the walkers. Theory is he is someone important or from a known family and being that hes a northern then he might be Stark ancestor or something. Really interesting theory imo. I wonder if we ever find out who he is and how they came to be the Night King and whitewalkers.


I saw those theories that he could be a Stark or Targaryen. If so he obviously went rogue. 
If Arya used another face to get close what face would do the trick?  How could she get a face of a White?    
If they don’t  burn them and/or kill the present Night King then possibly I see one of the living becoming the new NK and leading them back and/or destroying them all. Or they manage to neutralize each other during a battle on dragon back. 

If they do defeat the Whites the series may end with a great battle between what is left of the people of the north and the Golden Company. If Jaime doesn’t kill Cersei then she might sail off with Euron to the Iron islands.   They have referenced the fact that the islands are a bolt hole and an escape from the Whites so it could be used for any of them as well if the Whites are not defeated.   
Too many options for an ending to drive us nuts!  If Cercei turns into the the Night Queen it will be the end of the world!


----------



## Tivo

I thought the Night King was once Lord Commander of the Nights Watch?


----------



## gracekelly

Tivo said:


> I thought the Night King was once Lord Commander of the Nights Watch?


I am going to put this link in spoiler tags.  It has some very interesting information and relates to your question.



Spoiler



https://www.joe.ie/movies-tv/the-da...-be-linked-to-the-white-walkers-return-600346


----------



## Tivo

gracekelly said:


> I am going to put this link in spoiler tags.  It has some very interesting information and relates to your question.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.joe.ie/movies-tv/the-da...-be-linked-to-the-white-walkers-return-600346


Ooh..thanks! I love those ‘Histories and Lore’ anime shorts! Hadn’t seen that one!


----------



## gracekelly

This comment is courtesy of a G of T commenter on The Guardian.
_
Ned Stark comes out of the shower and tells Cat he has just had the weirdest dream._

Dead.


----------



## aerinha

gracekelly said:


> That could be right but the story may not last long enough for a birth unless there is a big time jump after the battles.



But enough time for a miscarriage or Arya to kill her.



knasarae said:


> But last season wasn't she out in the open about it? I remember a scene where a servant or somebody came in when Jaime was in her bed and she acted like she wasn't trying to hide it anymore.  Gosh... it's been so long since last season it seems like such an ancient memory now lol.



She is nolinger hiding their relationship and said she would declare the baby his...but since he left her, she might say it’s Euron’s


----------



## frick&frack

knasarae said:


> A few of my favorite memes so far
> View attachment 4408224
> 
> View attachment 4408225
> 
> View attachment 4408226
> 
> View attachment 4408227
> 
> View attachment 4408228
> 
> View attachment 4408229



My favorite is the Uno reverse card [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Soniaa

Jon: "It's cold up here for a southern girl" Dani: "So keep your queen warm"



Jon: "Dracarys"


----------



## bellarusa

Where oh where indeed...


----------



## etoupebirkin

Since Danerys is less than believing of Jon’s parentage, what do you think the odds of Jon being hit with some dragon fire and not be burnt? DH and I are pretty certain that will happen.

THAT would convince folks of Jon’s right to the throne.


----------



## Goodfrtune

I straight up cried when Jamie knighted Brienne.


----------



## bellarusa

Check..


----------



## chowlover2

Great episode and there were several funny moments. Also several very moving segments. And we saw Ghost! Will chat tomorrow after everyone watches!


----------



## Soniaa

Waiting for the battle scenes is like pulling teeth


----------



## WingNut

Goodfrtune said:


> I straight up cried when Jamie knighted Brienne.



That was an awesome scene!


----------



## pixiejenna

I love that Arya hooked up with gendry. The bonding session with everyone because they obviously aren’t going to sleep, and Brie getting knighted b Jamie. I’m glad that John told Dany the truth I expect her to freak out because now he’s a threat to her taking the iron throne. I’m surprised that Dany tried to play nice with Sansa. It’s never going to happen she wants to rule the 7 kingdoms and the north doesn’t want to be a part of that. I like the idea of John being on fire with out any effects of it. But he’s only half Targeryen and her brother who was 100% Targeryen died from melted gold so I don’t know how well he’d actually fair. Bran wanting to be bait for the night king is interesting he’s not going to make it out alive. His reunion with Jamie was underwhelming I didn’t expect bran to freak out on him but he was pretty much like meh about it.


----------



## juneping

^^he's the 3 eye raven.....he's above all that...


----------



## Soniaa

I think bran's reaction towards jamie was bleh cause like he said...he's no longer brandon stark..


----------



## purseinsanity

gracekelly said:


> This comment is courtesy of a G of T commenter on The Guardian.
> _
> Ned Stark comes out of the shower and tells Cat he has just had the weirdest dream._
> 
> Dead.


OMG LOL!


----------



## TC1

My two favourite parts. Theon telling Sansa he wanted to fight for Winterfell and Brienne being knighted by Jamie. A lot of filler in this episode, part of me just wants things to happen already!! We only fave a few hours of this story left!


----------



## Soniaa

Anybody here read the books??


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Soniaa said:


> Anybody here read the books??



I have, but not in a few years. So different from the series now!


----------



## muchstuff

The show based on the  books was over some time ago they’ve been writing for the series for quite awhile now.


----------



## bellarusa

Soniaa said:


> Anybody here read the books??


I have, but they are different than the show, and show has gone beyond the books (in story progression) at this point.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

gracekelly said:


> I saw those theories that he could be a Stark or Targaryen. If so he obviously went rogue.
> If Arya used another face to get close what face would do the trick?  How could she get a face of a White?
> If they don’t  burn them and/or kill the present Night King then possibly I see one of the living becoming the new NK and leading them back and/or destroying them all. Or they manage to neutralize each other during a battle on dragon back.
> 
> If they do defeat the Whites the series may end with a great battle between what is left of the people of the north and the Golden Company. If Jaime doesn’t kill Cersei then she might sail off with Euron to the Iron islands.   They have referenced the fact that the islands are a bolt hole and an escape from the Whites so it could be used for any of them as well if the Whites are not defeated.
> Too many options for an ending to drive us nuts!  If Cercei turns into the the Night Queen it will be the end of the world!



Theres so many possibilities but not enough episodes to see some of them play out. I think the NK will either be defeated at winterfell and then the remainder will be the battles for the throne and proving Jon is Targareyn and defeating Cersei, etc. Or lots of ppl will die, the NK will move on to Kings Landing whoever survives will go on and try to get ahead of them (similar to what the wildlings did and made it back to winterfell before NK). Then we will see what happens at Kings Landing and if NK really is defeated.

I keep thinking Arya will find a way to sneak into being one of the dead but idk how she will be able to fool the NK, hes smart and can sense and a living.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

pixiejenna said:


> I love that Arya hooked up with gendry. The bonding session with everyone because they obviously aren’t going to sleep, and Brie getting knighted b Jamie. I’m glad that John told Dany the truth I expect her to freak out because now he’s a threat to her taking the iron throne. I’m surprised that Dany tried to play nice with Sansa. It’s never going to happen she wants to rule the 7 kingdoms and the north doesn’t want to be a part of that. I like the idea of John being on fire with out any effects of it. But he’s only half Targeryen and her brother who was 100% Targeryen died from melted gold so I don’t know how well he’d actually fair. Bran wanting to be bait for the night king is interesting he’s not going to make it out alive. His reunion with Jamie was underwhelming I didn’t expect bran to freak out on him but he was pretty much like meh about it.



I wont overlook what Bran said in yesterdays episode about the NK wanting him dead because he has all the memories. Think about it, theres barely anything left of any of the houses. The alliances that once were had have all been wiped out and changed. Its each house for its self right now. If Bran dies, there will be nomore of what once was, noone will know what happened or have advice the way they do now based on memories and exp. It would essentially bring an end to the realm as we know it.


Did anyone see the preview for next weeks episode? Who is Arya running from? This looks like the same place she hooked up with Gendry in and she doesnt have needle or her new weapon.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Soniaa said:


> Anybody here read the books??



I’ve read them. Will probably read them again after the show is over. There are some huge differences between the show and the series and the series has far surpassed where the books are in the story. I am anxiously awaiting George RR Martin’s next book but it has taken him so damn long! Will have to reread the books just to make sure I remember what happened to which character and when in the books to keep it all straight.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

gracekelly said:


> I saw those theories that he could be a Stark or Targaryen. If so he obviously went rogue.
> If Arya used another face to get close what face would do the trick?  How could she get a face of a White?
> If they don’t  burn them and/or kill the present Night King then possibly I see one of the living becoming the new NK and leading them back and/or destroying them all. Or they manage to neutralize each other during a battle on dragon back.
> 
> If they do defeat the Whites the series may end with a great battle between what is left of the people of the north and the Golden Company. If Jaime doesn’t kill Cersei then she might sail off with Euron to the Iron islands.   They have referenced the fact that the islands are a bolt hole and an escape from the Whites so it could be used for any of them as well if the Whites are not defeated.
> Too many options for an ending to drive us nuts!  If Cercei turns into the the Night Queen it will be the end of the world!



I'm not sure if shell make it to the Iron Islands alive. Remember Euron thinks they are his because he has Yara captive. He doesnt know Theon rescued her and she went back to the Iron Islands, so if Euron and Cersei try to escape I think we'll see a battle there. Maybe thats how Cersei dies?


----------



## Elly_N

Jaime knighting Brienne was everything. Podrick’s rendition of “Jenny of Oldstones” gave me the feels. I loved Ghost’s cameo appearance [emoji16]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Elly_N said:


> Jaime knighting Brienne was everything. Podrick’s rendition of “Jenny of Oldstones” gave me the feels. *I loved Ghost’s cameo appearance* [emoji16]


Ghost had a cameo?? Ugh..I missed it, I was wondering if he ever would....


----------



## TC1

Arya reuniting with her family reminded me of how she's been so young and had to endure so much..and then..bam, she's on screen taking her clothes off and having her way with Gendry. I can't say it didn't make me feel a bit weird, as we've all seen her as a little girl for so long.


----------



## juneping

My two fav parts:
1. Ayra + Gendry's one night stand
2. Jamie knighted Brienne
i quite liked the part when Jon revealed his true identity to Dany...and she just straight out said about his claim to the throne.....love is cheap to dany....


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^Arya’s not a girl any more!


----------



## juneping

PradaforRada said:


> I wont overlook what Bran said in yesterdays episode about the NK wanting him dead because he has all the memories. Think about it, theres barely anything left of any of the houses. The alliances that once were had have all been wiped out and changed. Its each house for its self right now. If Bran dies, there will be nomore of what once was, noone will know what happened or have advice the way they do now based on memories and exp. It would essentially bring an end to the realm as we know it.
> 
> 
> Did anyone see the preview for next weeks episode? Who is Arya running from? This looks like the same place she hooked up with Gendry in and she doesnt have needle or her new weapon.



i think it's a hint that Jamie will die....there's no afterwards for him.....


----------



## gracekelly

A lot of relationships coming full circle in this episode. I think I was a wee bit surprised at how emotional the reunion of Sansa and Theon was. Didn’t expect that. The knighting of Brienne was a 3 hanky moment. In the words of the old Saturday Night Live coffee chat ladies I was “verklempt “  and needed a moment. Lol!

Gendry and Arya. Hmmmm.   You know his feelings are genuine and I wish I could say the same for her, but it just seemed like it was another learning experience notch on her belt.   You can’t make her all warm and cuddly or it will ruin the mojo of her character.  She’s a trained killer and needs to stay that way   

If looks could kill then Dany would have made a stab at it once Jon told her his birthright. I kept waiting for him to say he didn’t want the throne, but he was was saved by the alarm horn. 

Remember when the nasty girl chased Arya in Braavos and Arya led her to where she had stashed Needle and she killed her?  Could be similar in the preview for next week. Just not sure who Arya is going to turn around and kill.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I loved seeing Ghost make an appearance! Jaime knighting Brienne made me tear up! Lol!

I also loved the part when Tormund arrived & asked "Is the tall woman here?"  Then he just stares at Brienne with lovesick eyes in every scene with her! 

Arya, you little minx! 

I wonder who will be left to fight Cersei's army? Next week's episode is going to be epic!!


----------



## lallybelle

Arya/Gendry was like kiddieporn. BLEH. I like both of them but just no...Arya's like 12 lol.

Jon is not fireproof. He burned his hand in season 1 saving Mormont from the wright.


----------



## northerndancer

I missed the Ghost cameo too.  I'll have to rewatch.  I love that so many of the characters that have appeared at various times throughout the series are amassing at Winterfell.  It reminds me a bit of the Seinfield series finale where they brought back so many of the characters for the final episodes.  It is a shorter list in GOT because so many were lost along the way.


----------



## gracekelly

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I loved seeing Ghost make an appearance! Jaime knighting Brienne made me tear up! Lol!
> 
> I also loved the part when Tormund arrived & asked "Is the tall woman here?"  Then he just stares at Brienne with lovesick eyes in every scene with her!
> 
> Arya, you little minx!
> 
> I wonder who will be left to fight Cersei's army? Next week's episode is going to be epic!!


It depends on if Dany’s dragons are around. They can immolate the Golden Company and Lannister army. How will Jaime feel about fighting his former commanders and army?  

What about Daario?  What is he up to. Maybe he will sail over with soldiers for a battle against Cercei. Are there any more Dothraki to come over as well?  Why do I think that Varys will take a secret tunnel from the tombs to escape and to go over and bring Daario back  to help?


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder if the crypts are going to be all that safe. The Night King was supposed to have Gilly's baby, but Sam saved him. Does anyone else think he will hunt Little Sam down? 

I also think Arya will do something big, otherwise her arc of the story and the time in Braavos will be in vain. Maybe she will don Brans face?


----------



## juneping

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder if the crypts are going to be all that safe. The Night King was supposed to have Gilly's baby, but Sam saved him. Does anyone else think he will hunt Little Sam down?
> 
> I also think Arya will do something big, otherwise her arc of the story and the time in Braavos will be in vain. Maybe she will don Brans face?


i like the idea...but she'd have to kill him first to get that face??


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Can someone remind me what happened to Melisandre?


----------



## juneping

it just came to me that the war between the man kind and the WW will take 2 episodes and then there will be a war among the 7 kingdoms....
they all can't just be killed by the WW alone. 
just my speculations....not even read off the internet.


----------



## bisousx

TC1 said:


> Arya reuniting with her family reminded me of how she's been so young and had to endure so much..and then..bam, she's on screen taking her clothes off and having her way with Gendry. I can't say it didn't make me feel a bit weird, as we've all seen her as a little girl for so long.



I love Arya but that scene made me uncomfortable. I don’t remember how old her character was at the start of the show but she must be barely legal now.


----------



## juneping

^^she's 22 now....can't remember where i read it. probably IG


----------



## TC1

juneping said:


> ^^she's 22 now....can't remember where i read it. probably IG


Maisie is 22 years old..not sure how old Arya is supposed to be by now. Depends on the timeline.


----------



## juneping

TC1 said:


> Maisie is 22 years old..not sure how old Arya is supposed to be by now. Depends on the timeline.


oh...i see what you meant now....
i think she's an old maid then for that standard. they started their womanhood early....no?


----------



## Soniaa

Soniaa said:


> Waiting for the battle scenes is like pulling teeth


Ahh now I see why it's taking sooo long...


----------



## CobaltBlu

y'all  https://www.boredpanda.com/game-of-...keyo6KzlzsI9QWW_Yj552qJ097b0W3ShWsKw-j6l0gK0Y


----------



## northerndancer

TC1 said:


> Arya reuniting with her family reminded me of how she's been so young and had to endure so much..and then..bam, she's on screen taking her clothes off and having her way with Gendry. I can't say it didn't make me feel a bit weird, as we've all seen her as a little girl for so long.



We certainly didn't see Arya grow from a young girl into a young woman.  She evolved as a tomboy,  boy and ultimately a fierce fighter.  And her costumes did not reveal her developing a woman's body.  The banter between her and Gendry seemed to foreshadow a relationship.  The matter-of-fact way it happened seemed very Arya-like.  I can't see her being seduced or doing the seducing.


----------



## aerinha

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder if the crypts are going to be all that safe. The Night King was supposed to have Gilly's baby, but Sam saved him. Does anyone else think he will hunt Little Sam down?
> 
> I also think Arya will do something big, otherwise her arc of the story and the time in Braavos will be in vain. Maybe she will don Brans face?


The dead are already in the crypt, all the NK has to do is wake them and boom, castle breeched with no fight.  Arya fell asleep down there to be present for when the dead rise and go after the unarmed people in there hiding.


----------



## aerinha

chocochipjunkie said:


> Can someone remind me what happened to Melisandre?


She to Varys she was going to Volantis.  He said that was a good idea, it wasn’t safe in Westeros for her.  She said she would be back, he argued, she said she has to “die in this strange country as does he”.  She walked away and Varys stood there looking rattled.


----------



## chowlover2

juneping said:


> i like the idea...but she'd have to kill him first to get that face??


I forgot about having to kill him first. Back to square 1!


----------



## 2cello

There was some article that pegged Arya at 18 in the show based on the first season until now - each season = 1 year.


----------



## pixiejenna

I also was surprised by Sansa’s reunion with Theon. Perhaps because they both suffered at the hand Ramsey and the fact that he helped her get away from him is why she was so happy to see him. The trauma that they endured bonds them forever. 

I was also wondering if the night king would want to go after little Sam. It’s probably the first baby he lost. I kind of feel the baby is worth going after because there’s so many other people he can convert over that one baby isn’t a big deal. Bra seems to be his main focus for his energy. I didn’t think about the night king waking up the people in the crypt I don’t think that’s something that they planned for.


----------



## WingNut

CobaltBlu said:


> y'all  https://www.boredpanda.com/game-of-...keyo6KzlzsI9QWW_Yj552qJ097b0W3ShWsKw-j6l0gK0Y


I died! OMG the one of Petyr Baelish!n And Euron!!!


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## purseinsanity

aerinha said:


> The dead are already in the crypt, all the NK has to do is wake them and boom, castle breeched with no fight.  Arya fell asleep down there to be present for when the dead rise and go after the unarmed people in there hiding.


I was thinking how creepy would it be to see Ned Stark, Catlyn, Rickon, Lyanna, etc, as wights?!!?


----------



## frick&frack

aerinha said:


> The dead are already in the crypt, all the NK has to do is wake them and boom, castle breeched with no fight.  Arya fell asleep down there to be present for when the dead rise and go after the unarmed people in there hiding.



This is what I’ve been thinking. How can they think the crypts are safe? How can Jon think they’re safe? All the Night King has to do is raise the dead Starks...


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder if the crypts are going to be all that safe. The Night King was supposed to have Gilly's baby, but Sam saved him. Does anyone else think he will hunt Little Sam down?
> 
> I also think Arya will do something big, otherwise her arc of the story and the time in Braavos will be in vain. Maybe she will don Brans face?



The Knight King does have Gillys baby, the last time we saw the baby the NK touched his face and turned his eyes blue.


----------



## Charles

juneping said:


> i quite liked the part when Jon revealed his true identity to Dany...and she just straight out said about his claim to the throne.....love is cheap to dany....



Right?  He kind of tilted his head and thought "WTF...I just told you some very emotional and important news about me and the first thing you think about is my right to the throne?"
I wonder if that's going to come into play later.  If she truly loved him, her first reaction would to be happy that he found out his real parents.


----------



## Elly_N

PradaforRada said:


> The Knight King does have Gillys baby, the last time we saw the baby the NK touched his face and turned his eyes blue.



Gilly’s baby is little Sam. The Night King turned Craster’s other son (Gilly and Sam’s brother [emoji38]) into a White Walker.


----------



## jellyv

Charles said:


> Right?  He kind of tilted his head and thought "WTF...I just told you some very emotional and important news about me and the first thing you think about is my right to the throne?"
> I wonder if that's going to come into play later.  If she truly loved him, her first reaction would to be happy that he found out his real parents.


I found it quite in keeping with her character, especially at this moment in her journey.  Her Queen B thing is coming on strong and angry in recent episodes. It's a solid bet that her true, no. 1 love is for herself and throne mania.


----------



## Charles

The idea of all the dead in the crypt rising has me kind of scared AND intrigued.

Sidenote, I love how Tormund is such a bad a$$ and a feminist/egalitarian.
T - Why can't you be a knight?
B - Cause I'm a woman.  It's tradition
T - F*ck tradition!


----------



## gracekelly

I don’t think we have ever seen the the NK raise a buried body.  He may not have the ability do that or raise the “old” dead. We’ll find out!

What I’d like to know is how do the babies that are changed have the ability to grow into adults?  They are not living in a way we understand   Oh yes. Once again this is a fantasy story and I’m not supposed to ask that question.


----------



## juneping

gracekelly said:


> I don’t think we have ever seen the the NK raise a buried body.  He may not have the ability do that or raise the “old” dead. We’ll find out!
> 
> What I’d like to know is how do the babies that are changed have the ability to grow into adults?  They are not living in a way we understand   Oh yes. Once again this is a fantasy story and I’m not supposed to ask that question.


i think the NK either needs to see the body or touch the body....remember he had the dragon dragged out from the water to turn him??


----------



## CourtneyMc22

juneping said:


> i think the NK either needs to see the body or touch the body....remember he had the dragon dragged out from the water to turn him??


Agree. And my understanding is that most of the "bodies" down there are in ash form at this point. We know Ned was brought back in a small(ish) box, so I can't see them having reanimating some bones holding a Ned head that's been decaying for several years. That would just look silly.

As for Catelyn, I don't think they've ever said that their bodies were returned after the red wedding. It's interesting thou, b/c she comes back as a pseudo zombie in the books (I haven't read them so I don't know the details) as a result of sorcery. Sounds like she was similar to Mountain when she was revived, so it would be pretty awesome if they did a modification of that in the crypts.


----------



## gracekelly

Don't think he needs touch as there were too many at Hardhome to touch when he raised them up. Perhaps seeing them or being in close proximity?  He needs to be in WiFi range


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> I was thinking how creepy would it be to see Ned Stark, Catlyn, Rickon, Lyanna, etc, as wights?!!?


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## knasarae

lallybelle said:


> Arya/Gendry was like kiddieporn. BLEH. I like both of them but just no...Arya's like 12 lol.
> 
> Jon is not fireproof. He burned his hand in season 1 saving Mormont from the wright.



Yes, the actress is 22.  "Arya" was 11, which would make her now 18.  It was definitely uncomfortable for me as well... then I remembered we have never been given the opportunity to truly view Arya as female or womanly.  Just a little girl and a killer.  I think the fact that the actress is also petite adds to it as well. 



chowlover2 said:


> I wonder if the crypts are going to be all that safe. The Night King was supposed to have Gilly's baby, but Sam saved him. Does anyone else think he will hunt Little Sam down?
> 
> I also think Arya will do something big, otherwise her arc of the story and the time in Braavos will be in vain. Maybe she will don Brans face?





frick&frack said:


> This is what I’ve been thinking. How can they think the crypts are safe? How can Jon think they’re safe? All the Night King has to do is raise the dead Starks...



I don't think this is a good idea AT ALL.  The Army of the DEAD is coming for you and you put all the defenseless in a place with a bunch of DEAD people.  I think this is a part of the storyline that will lead to the scene in the season trailer where you see Winterfell completely abandoned.



PradaforRada said:


> The Knight King does have Gillys baby, the last time we saw the baby the NK touched his face and turned his eyes blue.



That wasn't Gilly's baby.  That was one of his other daughter-wives.



Charles said:


> Right?  He kind of tilted his head and thought "WTF...I just told you some very emotional and important news about me and the first thing you think about is my right to the throne?"
> I wonder if that's going to come into play later.  If she truly loved him, her first reaction would to be happy that he found out his real parents.



ABSOLUTELY.  She's spent her whole life doing one thing... trying to reclaim a throne she's always believed to be rightfully hers.  Now, she appears to be so close and then Aegon.  She didn't think about the fact that he's her nephew (which probably isn't a big deal to her anyway).  She didn't even think about the fact that he's a GOOD MAN and they could be married and she would be Queen.  All she thought was that someone else was going to claim the throne.  Those Mad King genes are really starting to surface.


----------



## tweegy

purseinsanity said:


> I was thinking how creepy would it be to see Ned Stark, Catlyn, Rickon, Lyanna, etc, as wights?!!?



Catlyn was tossed in a river if I remember correctly.. don’t think they found her body


----------



## tweegy

gracekelly said:


> I don’t think we have ever seen the the NK raise a buried body.  He may not have the ability do that or raise the “old” dead. We’ll find out!
> 
> What I’d like to know is how do the babies that are changed have the ability to grow into adults?  They are not living in a way we understand   Oh yes. Once again this is a fantasy story and I’m not supposed to ask that question.



I’m wondering if those are the front line walkers


----------



## frick&frack

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Sounds like she was similar to Mountain...



This is reminding me of another disturbing thought. Cersei’s Hand (the creepy maester who revived the Mountain) kept the hand/arm of the wight Jon/Dany brought to show Cersei. Wonder if he’s brewing up something in the basement...


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> This is reminding me of another disturbing thought. Cersei’s Hand (the creepy maester who revived the Mountain) kept the hand/arm of the wight Jon/Dany brought to show Cersei. Wonder if he’s brewing up something in the basement...


I forgot about that!


----------



## tweegy

tweegy said:


> I’m wondering if those are the front line walkers



So, yeh apparently that’s how they ‘procreate’ the NK turns the babies into walkers and the walkers can turn the dead into widgets...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I may be late to the party but I'm really enjoying the online bonuses of "Inside the Episode" and "Game Revealed."


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol


----------



## gracekelly

tweegy said:


> So, yeh apparently that’s how they ‘procreate’ the NK turns the babies into walkers and the walkers can turn the dead into widgets...


Agreed, but how do they grow up and change.  Who takes care of the babies?  Is there a frozen nursery with ice milk for them?  I need answers people!


----------



## gracekelly

frick&frack said:


> This is reminding me of another disturbing thought. Cersei’s Hand (the creepy maester who revived the Mountain) kept the hand/arm of the wight Jon/Dany brought to show Cersei. Wonder if he’s brewing up something in the basement...


Qyburn was so weird that they threw him out of the Citadel.  I wonder if he is going to attach it to a living person or just study it to figure out how the dead are reanimated.


----------



## 2cello

In 3D life, I am not a monarchy supporter and wouldn’t want to live under a queen or king.  But in the realm of a fantasy story, I’m fine with Dani wanting to be career queen above all else.  I don’t really even want GOT to be a romance story.   Plus I don’t like Jon snow.  I would guess neither sits on the throne however in the end.


----------



## gracekelly

Charles said:


> Right?  He kind of tilted his head and thought "WTF...I just told you some very emotional and important news about me and the first thing you think about is my right to the throne?"
> I wonder if that's going to come into play later.  If she truly loved him, her first reaction would to be happy that he found out his real parents.


No, her love for him has nothing to do with her reaction.  Her reaction was human and normal for a person who is consumed with an obsession. It's all about me and my throne and being ruler of the Seven Kingdoms.    She stood there and watched Drago order molten gold poured on her brother's head and didn't seem to have a problem with it at all.  On the whole, she doesn't strike me as being good with sharing.

I am now wondering it Bran is planning on warging into the NK's head.  It would be one way to stop the battle and send them back to the other side of the wall.  The only problem is that Bran would have to stay in his head and never leave.  Also thinking that Arya might be planning on sticking close to Bran so that she can get a good shot at the NK.


----------



## gracekelly

2cello said:


> In 3D life, I am not a monarchy supporter and wouldn’t want to live under a queen or king.  But in the realm of a fantasy story, I’m fine with Dani wanting to be career queen above all else.  I don’t really even want GOT to be a romance story.   Plus I don’t like Jon snow.  I would guess neither sits on the throne however in the end.


I think that Gendry and Arya might end up with it,  I don't think Jon wants it at all.  Sansa just wants the North.


----------



## chowlover2

gracekelly said:


> I think that Gendry and Arya might end up with it,  I don't think Jon wants it at all.  Sansa just wants the North.


I was thinking the same thing, or Sansa and Tyrion! I think Sansa has come to realize how lucky she was when he married her before Ramsay. I think there is going to be major slaughter in the upcoming battle. If Dany & Jon ( Aemon ) ride the 2 dragons they have targets on their backs. I see Jaime dying and Arya using this face to kill Cersei.


----------



## aerinha

I don’t think Dany is going mad king or even selfish for her first thought being that Jon has a claim on the throne.  She is determined, there is nothing wrong with a woman putting her ambitions first ahead of being happy for someone else, men do it all the time and no one calls them bad or mad.  Putting it in real life terms, Dany was up for a promotion to her dream, the job she chased since First asked “what do you want to do when you grow up”. Then, on the verge of getting it, her boyfriend just walked over and said, “hey, guess what?  I know you really want this, but my brother and my friend heard it is mine if I want it even though I have never wanted it and never applied, but now that I know I could have it, I, uh, want to see if I can get it.”

I can only speak for myself, but my first reaction would not be congrats sweetie, it would be are you f*****g kidding me with this?  Loving him doesn’t mean she should give up her dream, nor should him being male mean it’s just his.  It’s her army, her dragons, if she were crazy or cruel she could burn him and his castle to the ground and fly off.  She shouldn’t have to content herself with being the king’s wife, why can’t Jon just be the Queen’s husband?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Do any of you get frustrated that NO ONE at Winterfell is smart enough to realize that the Night King can probably raise the dead and that unless you burn the current corpses there, crypts are not the best place to put people who can’t fight.

It will be a blood bath. But enough people need to survive for the remaining episodes. Or will the battle of Winterfell last multiple episodes?


----------



## chowlover2

I thought it was only going to be episode 3. I do know it is 1 hr 20 min. In fact I think the last 4 are that long. Then I heard someone said it is episodes 3 & 4, so now I am not sure.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Anyone else hear the theory that the NK will actually head to King's Landing and Winterfell is just a diversion? He wasn't shown in the ending of the last episode.


----------



## gracekelly

chocochipjunkie said:


> Anyone else hear the theory that the NK will actually head to King's Landing and Winterfell is just a diversion? He wasn't shown in the ending of the last episode.


Yes. I read that.  The only problem with that is it does not go along with what Bran said about how he is the target so that the NK can bring darkness and erase the past.  I don't think that the NK cares about the Iron Throne or the Seven Kingdoms. He just wants to destroy everything. His kingdom would be a frozen hell and he would be the absolute ruler.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m also wondering where the dragons are chilling while they’re waiting for the battle. You’d think that they would be close to them, knowing that they are expecting the night King’s army. Especially if Dany is hiding out in the crypt like it looks in the previews.


----------



## chowlover2

What about Dany's dream in season 2 where she walks through the Red Keep and sees it decimated and then winds up at the Wall where she sees Drogo and their son? I originally thought the dragons had attacked and there was nothing left. But last season with the Night King reanimating Viserion perhaps they went south and and attacked there first and then headed to Winterfell to take everyone out. Anyone's guess at this stage of the game. I've heard several of the cast say the ending hasn't been guessed, and that it's satisfying/ That will be what really counts.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pixiejenna said:


> Lol



I dunno...she looked kinda disappointed to me after the deed was done.


----------



## anitalilac

etoupebirkin said:


> Do any of you get frustrated that NO ONE at Winterfell is smart enough to realize that the Night King can probably raise the dead and that unless you burn the current corpses there, crypts are not the best place to put people who can’t fight.
> 
> It will be a blood bath. But enough people need to survive for the remaining episodes. Or will the battle of Winterfell last multiple episodes?


that bothered me too, or seeing Hodor and Summer as a white walker...
Somebody commented about Brienne Being knighted..it's like her life story is about to be completed..you know what that means in GOT terms..I hope I'm wrong..

Review from Ozzy Man. Love his comments


----------



## anitalilac

Vanilla Bean said:


> I dunno...she looked kinda disappointed to me after the deed was done.


I agree..LOL...maybe Gendry sucks after all..hahahaha


----------



## Charles

aerinha said:


> I don’t think Dany is going mad king or even selfish for her first thought being that Jon has a claim on the throne.  She is determined, there is nothing wrong with a woman putting her ambitions first ahead of being happy for someone else, *men do it all the time and no one calls them bad or mad*.  Putting it in real life terms, Dany was up for a promotion to her dream, the job she chased since First asked “what do you want to do when you grow up”. Then, on the verge of getting it, her boyfriend just walked over and said, “hey, guess what?  I know you really want this, but my brother and my friend heard it is mine if I want it even though I have never wanted it and never applied, but now that I know I could have it, I, uh, want to see if I can get it.”



Uh...except for the time when they call them "the Mad King", or you have Ramsay, Viserys, or Joffrey, etc, etc.  Plenty of men have been vilified for putting ambition before loyalty, love, and/or empathy.  So yeah, it's kind of $hitty when someone who claims to want to rule to help others is more focused on her title more than showing happiness and support for someone she supposedly loves.  And then you know, maybe thinking about how she could work with Jon to accomplish her goals as opposed to expecting everyone else to cater to her?  It's like that person who learns their partner just got a dream job in another city and they first thing they think is "What about me?" instead of "OMG, that's amazing!!  I'm so happy for you!"
That's why people have issues with her.  Her goals started out being focused on others and her taking the throne so she could support the people, almost like a servant of the people.  Now she seems focused on taking the throne and doing whatever it takes to get there, more like a ruler.  It's a subtle difference that plenty of people are seeing over the years.  It doesn't mean she's a terrible person, only that her focus has blurred and it rubs people the wrong way and we're worried she might get worse.
It has nothing to do with her being a woman.



aerinha said:


> I can only speak for myself, but my first reaction would not be congrats sweetie, it would be are you f*****g kidding me with this?  Loving him doesn’t mean she should give up her dream, nor should him being male mean it’s just his.  It’s her army, her dragons, if she were crazy or cruel she could burn him and his castle to the ground and fly off.  She shouldn’t have to content herself with being the king’s wife, why can’t Jon just be the Queen’s husband?



Well, you sound kind of selfish.  Haha!


----------



## knasarae

aerinha said:


> I don’t think Dany is going mad king or even selfish for her first thought being that Jon has a claim on the throne.  She is determined, there is nothing wrong with a woman putting her ambitions first ahead of being happy for someone else, men do it all the time and no one calls them bad or mad.  Putting it in real life terms, Dany was up for a promotion to her dream, the job she chased since First asked “what do you want to do when you grow up”. Then, on the verge of getting it, her boyfriend just walked over and said, “hey, guess what?  I know you really want this, but my brother and my friend heard it is mine if I want it even though I have never wanted it and never applied, but now that I know I could have it, I, uh, want to see if I can get it.”
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but my first reaction would not be congrats sweetie, it would be are you f*****g kidding me with this?  Loving him doesn’t mean she should give up her dream, nor should him being male mean it’s just his.  It’s her army, her dragons, if she were crazy or cruel she could burn him and his castle to the ground and fly off.  She shouldn’t have to content herself with being the king’s wife, why can’t Jon just be the Queen’s husband?



I see your point but I think there are a few things to note...
- Royalty has never been about who's the most deserving.  If that were the case The Mad King never would've been in that role.  It's not fair, it's simply about the rules of succession and who's first in line.  In this case it's Jon.  And honestly.. I didn't take it that Jon was "claiming the throne".  He's always reluctantly become a leader up until this point.  I think for him it was more of a "the woman I love is my aunt" and "all this time I thought I was a bastard but I'm legitimate. I have legacy, etc."  I think for him the biggest thing is validation.  Always having felt like (and being treated by most) he didn't really belong to anyone.
- Also, I don't know why it would have to be the King's Wife or the Queen's Husband.  As much as it grosses me out lol, they are both Targaryen and rightful heirs.  If they chose to marry, why wouldn't they just be King and Queen?


----------



## lallybelle

Theory is that the Shadow of a Dragon going over KL in Bran's vision is not Drogon like everyone thought but the Night King on Viserion. I don't know, I just don't not see the Night King joining the fight at Winterfell. Perhaps the dead do get by and head south though...


----------



## knasarae

Charles said:


> Uh...except for the time when they call them "the Mad King", or you have Ramsay, Viserys, or Joffrey, etc, etc.  Plenty of men have been vilified for putting ambition before loyalty, love, and/or empathy.  So yeah, it's kind of $hitty when someone who claims to want to rule to help others is more focused on her title more than showing happiness and support for someone she supposedly loves.  And then you know, maybe thinking about how she could work with Jon to accomplish her goals as opposed to expecting everyone else to cater to her?  It's like that person who learns their partner just got a dream job in another city and they first thing they think is "What about me?" instead of "OMG, that's amazing!!  I'm so happy for you!"
> That's why people have issues with her.  Her goals started out being focused on others and her taking the throne so she could support the people, almost like a servant of the people.  Now she seems focused on taking the throne and doing whatever it takes to get there, more like a ruler.  It's a subtle difference that plenty of people are seeing over the years.  It doesn't mean she's a terrible person, only that her focus has blurred and it rubs people the wrong way and we're worried she might get worse.
> It has nothing to do with her being a woman.



I love the way you put this.. I have been rooting for Daenerys since Day 1 and this is my concern with her.

I also think this speaks to the author's notes on how good/evil isn't always so black and white.


----------



## lallybelle

No one wants to give Dany 5 seconds to process. Leave her be, These people's worlds just got rocked and the AOTD is at the doorstep. It's all too much to deal with in the 5 seconds until the horn blew.
I do think Jon's thought was how she would handle them being related, hence the WTF look when the first thing out her mouth was about him having a claim.


----------



## knasarae

I thought this was funny [emoji23]


----------



## aerinha

Charles said:


> Uh...except for the time when they call them "the Mad King", or you have Ramsay, Viserys, or Joffrey, etc, etc.  Plenty of men have been vilified for putting ambition before loyalty, love, and/or empathy.  So yeah, it's kind of $hitty when someone who claims to want to rule to help others is more focused on her title more than showing happiness and support for someone she supposedly loves.  And then you know, maybe thinking about how she could work with Jon to accomplish her goals as opposed to expecting everyone else to cater to her?  It's like that person who learns their partner just got a dream job in another city and they first thing they think is "What about me?" instead of "OMG, that's amazing!!  I'm so happy for you!"
> That's why people have issues with her.  Her goals started out being focused on others and her taking the throne so she could support the people, almost like a servant of the people.  Now she seems focused on taking the throne and doing whatever it takes to get there, more like a ruler.  It's a subtle difference that plenty of people are seeing over the years.  It doesn't mean she's a terrible person, only that her focus has blurred and it rubs people the wrong way and we're worried she might get worse.
> It has nothing to do with her being a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you sound kind of selfish.  Haha!



Not into strong women huh?

But those men you named were crazy, she has never exhibited craziness just ruthlessness...and every time a man doesn’t like something she suggests they mad king shame her. And usually she backs down, and often suffers a consequence for going against her own judgment. Olena, the only woman in power she has interacted with, told her to be a dragon. She is being a dragon.


----------



## aerinha

knasarae said:


> I see your point but I think there are a few things to note...
> - Royalty has never been about who's the most deserving.  If that were the case The Mad King never would've been in that role.  It's not fair, it's simply about the rules of succession and who's first in line.  In this case it's Jon.  And honestly.. I didn't take it that Jon was "claiming the throne".  He's always reluctantly become a leader up until this point.  I think for him it was more of a "the woman I love is my aunt" and "all this time I thought I was a bastard but I'm legitimate. I have legacy, etc."  I think for him the biggest thing is validation.  Always having felt like (and being treated by most) he didn't really belong to anyone.
> - Also, I don't know why it would have to be the King's Wife or the Queen's Husband.  As much as it grosses me out lol, they are both Targaryen and rightful heirs.  If they chose to marry, why wouldn't they just be King and Queen?



Someone else posted that she should content herself with being the wife of the king so I asked why Jon couldn’t  be the husband of the queen cause the misogyny of it irked me 

For me, we know Jon had family issues but does Dany?  We didn’t see them discuss his lack of place. Nor did the writers write it that he was all “I know my truth isn’t this great” they had him talk about being Aegon the 6th, not even that it made him her nephew. The wording they used implies he is thinking more of what his position is not of where he came from. Plus he dropped it on her right before a battle which is the worst time since it could distract her. I think Bran Sam telling him then was bad too.


----------



## juneping

Charles said:


> Uh...except for the time when they call them "the Mad King", or you have Ramsay, Viserys, or Joffrey, etc, etc.  Plenty of men have been vilified for putting ambition before loyalty, love, and/or empathy.  So yeah, it's kind of $hitty when someone who claims to want to rule to help others is more focused on her title more than showing happiness and support for someone she supposedly loves.  And then you know, maybe thinking about how she could work with Jon to accomplish her goals as opposed to expecting everyone else to cater to her?  It's like that person who learns their partner just got a dream job in another city and they first thing they think is "What about me?" instead of "OMG, that's amazing!!  I'm so happy for you!"
> That's why people have issues with her.  Her goals started out being focused on others and her taking the throne so she could support the people, almost like a servant of the people.  Now she seems focused on taking the throne and doing whatever it takes to get there, more like a ruler.  It's a subtle difference that plenty of people are seeing over the years.  It doesn't mean she's a terrible person, only that her focus has blurred and it rubs people the wrong way and we're worried she might get worse.
> It has nothing to do with her being a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you sound kind of selfish.  Haha!


another thing is they're the last two Targaryens left....and it only means competition to her.
that doesn't make her a terrible person but all she cares is the throne....


----------



## TC1

anitalilac said:


> that bothered me too, or seeing Hodor and Summer as a white walker...
> Somebody commented about Brienne Being knighted..it's like her life story is about to be completed..you know what that means in GOT terms..I hope I'm wrong..
> 
> Review from Ozzy Man. Love his comments



I felt like with Jamie Knighting Brienne..it was more like HIS story is winding down.
I'm thinking he'll be one of the first to be killed off.


----------



## knasarae

aerinha said:


> Someone else posted that she should content herself with being the wife of the king so I asked why Jon couldn’t  be the husband of the queen cause the misogyny of it irked me
> 
> For me, we know Jon had family issues but does Dany?  We didn’t see them discuss his lack of place. Nor did the writers write it that he was all “I know my truth isn’t this great” they had him talk about being Aegon the 6th, not even that it made him her nephew. The wording they used implies he is thinking more of what his position is not of where he came from. Plus he dropped it on her right before a battle which is the worst time since it could distract her. I think Bran Sam telling him then was bad too.



Ah.. I see.  You're right it was definitely bad timing.  But when you're thinking there's a good chance you're about to die do you go ahead and rip the bandaid off or just wait and see? I don't know if there is a right answer to that.  Honestly, I didn't think he was going to say anything to anyone, so I was really surprised that he did.

I just figured him being her nephew would bother him because that isn't the way he grew up. Also (I haven't read the books just based on what other people have said) it seems it was widely known that crazy Targaryens were a high probability because of incest.



TC1 said:


> I felt like with Jamie Knighting Brienne..it was more like HIS story is winding down.
> I'm thinking he'll be one of the first to be killed off.


I need him to live long enough to kill Cersei.  I need her to die at his hands lol.

Does the book explain how that happened?  Them becoming romantically invovled?


----------



## knasarae

Vanilla Bean said:


> I may be late to the party but I'm really enjoying the online bonuses of "Inside the Episode" and "Game Revealed."


Where are these?  I got on HBO Go while on my lunch break but when I went to Season 8, all I saw were Episodes 1 & 2.


----------



## jellyv

aerinha said:


> Plus he dropped it on her right before a battle which is the worst time since it could distract her. I think Bran Sam telling him then was bad too.



Honestly, I think we're responding to the noticeably rushed storytelling in these first two episodes.  No time for characters to process, to reflect. Soap opera sudden, nearly all the points at which emotion or complication would be enlarged.


----------



## knasarae

jellyv said:


> Honestly, I think we're responding to the noticeably rushed storytelling in these first two episodes.  No time for characters to process, to reflect. Soap opera sudden, nearly all the points at which emotion or complication would be enlarged.


You make a very good point. Shame on HBO for only giving us 6 episodes.  Shame! Shame! Shame!!!!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

knasarae said:


> Where are these?  I got on HBO Go while on my lunch break but when I went to Season 8, all I saw were Episodes 1 & 2.


You can find them on YouTube.


----------



## knasarae

Vanilla Bean said:


> You can find them on YouTube.


Ah, thanks!


----------



## Charles

aerinha said:


> Not into strong women huh?



Evidently you've never read any of my other posts here.



aerinha said:


> But those men you named were crazy, she has never exhibited craziness just ruthlessness...and every time a man doesn’t like something she suggests they mad king shame her. And usually she backs down, and often suffers a consequence for going against her own judgment. Olena, the only woman in power she has interacted with, told her to be a dragon. She is being a dragon.



Again...missing the point.  No one is saying she's mad (well, I would assume some weirdos are)...people are simply saying that things she's been doing lately are concerning and seem to be shifting from her original goals.  You're also forgetting that the Mad King was once revered...then he lost his way and became mad.  Her reaction to Jon's news was another example of this new direction she seems to be taking.  All of the men I mentioned probably would have reacted the same way Dany did..only thinking of themselves at first.
Also, dragons are kind of a$$holes.  Haha!  I guess you're forgetting about the innocent people her dragons have killed which is why she had to chain them up.


----------



## tweegy

pixiejenna said:


> Lol


Twitter has me crying omg! the posts are just pure FIRE! LOL


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I thought it was only going to be episode 3. I do know it is 1 hr 20 min. In fact I think the last 4 are that long. Then I heard someone said it is episodes 3 & 4, so now I am not sure.


From what I see from here on out we get an average of 40 more mins


----------



## tweegy

gracekelly said:


> Agreed, but how do they grow up and change.  Who takes care of the babies?  Is there a frozen nursery with ice milk for them?  I need answers people!


Hopefully they aren't brought up anything like Tormund and nestling on the resurrected zombie giants!


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> This is reminding me of another disturbing thought. Cersei’s Hand (the creepy maester who revived the Mountain) kept the hand/arm of the wight Jon/Dany brought to show Cersei. Wonder if he’s brewing up something in the basement...


He didn't actually.  He picked it up, then Jon took it from him and lit it on fire to show that fire was one of the ways to stop them.


----------



## purseinsanity

jellyv said:


> Honestly, I think we're responding to the noticeably rushed storytelling in these first two episodes.  No time for characters to process, to reflect. Soap opera sudden, nearly all the points at which emotion or complication would be enlarged.


You expressed it perfectly:  "noticeably rushed storytelling".  It's driving me crazy how fast all loose ends are being tied up.  All these reunions, conversations, etc.  It's likely bolting to the ending.


----------



## frick&frack

etoupebirkin said:


> Do any of you get frustrated that NO ONE at Winterfell is smart enough to realize that the Night King can probably raise the dead and that unless you burn the current corpses there, crypts are not the best place to put people who can’t fight.
> 
> It will be a blood bath. But enough people need to survive for the remaining episodes. Or will the battle of Winterfell last multiple episodes?


Yes. @aerinha & I both posted about this. There was a discussion wondering if the NK has to be able to see the bodies to raise them. I lean towards no he doesn’t have to see them, but I guess we’ll see very soon. 



aerinha said:


> The dead are already in the crypt, all the NK has to do is wake them and boom, castle breeched with no fight.  Arya fell asleep down there to be present for when the dead rise and go after the unarmed people in there hiding.





frick&frack said:


> This is what I’ve been thinking. How can they think the crypts are safe? How can Jon think they’re safe? All the Night King has to do is raise the dead Starks...


----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> He didn't actually.  He picked it up, then Jon took it from him and lit it on fire to show that fire was one of the ways to stop them.



Really? I forgot that. Very good news.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I read an interesting fan theory today. The Night King is not going to Winterfell, but to Kings Landing on the zombie Viserion. He’s going to kill everyone in Kings Landing (including the Golden Company) and make zombies out of them and THEN march on Winterfell.
Winterfell has no dragon glass or much in the way of Valerian steel, so the peeps in Kings Landing are toast unless Qyburn has something up his sleeve.
Winterfell would be caught in a zombie sandwich.


----------



## chowlover2

etoupebirkin said:


> I read an interesting fan theory today. The Night King is not going to Winterfell, but to Kings Landing on the zombie Viserion. He’s going to kill everyone in Kings Landing (including the Golden Company) and make zombies out of them and THEN march on Winterfell.
> Winterfell has no dragon glass or much in the way of Valerian steel, so the peeps in Kings Landing are toast unless Qyburn has something up his sleeve.
> Winterfell would be caught in a zombie sandwich.


That makes sense, but who is marching on Winterfell?


----------



## etoupebirkin

chowlover2 said:


> That makes sense, but who is marching on Winterfell?


The white walkers and zombies from North of the Wall, plus the Umbers.


----------



## anitalilac

knasarae said:


> You make a very good point. Shame on HBO for only giving us 6 episodes.  Shame! Shame! Shame!!!!!


I agree..shame...shame..shame...


----------



## anitalilac

CobaltBlu said:


> y'all  https://www.boredpanda.com/game-of-...keyo6KzlzsI9QWW_Yj552qJ097b0W3ShWsKw-j6l0gK0Y


My favorite fruit Durian is featured on Samwell Tarly. hahaha! Don't anyone dare call it stinky fruit! I fight y'all for it!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

I dont think the NK can raise the dead from the crypts. Its like when Bran was at the tree with the children of the forest, they told him the power that controls them has no power here. In the preview of the next episode you see Arya running through the crypts, I wonder who she is running from she looks like she is bleeding.


----------



## WingNut

PradaforRada said:


> I dont think the NK can raise the dead from the crypts. Its like when Bran was at the tree with the children of the forest, they told him the power that controls them has no power here. In the preview of the next episode you see Arya running through the crypts, I wonder who she is running from she looks like she is bleeding.



Interesting....I wonder if she is repeating her “wounded bird lure” of an enemy, much as she did with the nasty faceless girl....


----------



## knasarae

PradaforRada said:


> I dont think the NK can raise the dead from the crypts. Its like when Bran was at the tree with the children of the forest, they told him the power that controls them has no power here. In the preview of the next episode you see Arya running through the crypts, I wonder who she is running from she looks like she is bleeding.


Do you think the NK's power would be blocked at the tree as well?

I was wondering if Arya was running from J'qar (I may have mispelled.  When she trained with the faceless men).


----------



## CobaltBlu

etoupebirkin said:


> I read an interesting fan theory today. The Night King is not going to Winterfell, but to Kings Landing on the zombie Viserion. He’s going to kill everyone in Kings Landing (including the Golden Company) and make zombies out of them and THEN march on Winterfell.
> Winterfell has no dragon glass or much in the way of Valerian steel, so the peeps in Kings Landing are toast unless Qyburn has something up his sleeve.
> Winterfell would be caught in a zombie sandwich.



Don't they still have some of that awesome green fire left?  They made quite a point of saying it was buried all over the city, not just under the Great Sept of Baelor.  I think that would be pretty useful!


----------



## CobaltBlu

On further reflection, I don't think the Winterfell dead should be an issue.  Remember that the one that Jon and The Maginificent Seven (Plus Redshirts) captured couldn't even bang his way out of a wooden box? These folks are in stone crypts, I don't think they can just push them open, judging from what we saw when Jon et al travelled with the one they captured.  

If they are reanimated and do just push the stones aside, I am giving them major side eye. 

Speaking of eyes, all the wights have them, and apparently they need them. So, I think the folks in the crypts are too old and decayed for that. I really hope I am right.....


----------



## gracekelly

New thought. The old three eyed raven told Bran that he will fly. We assumed that he meant on a dragon but what if he meant as a dragon?  Bran has watched into animals hasn’t he?  What if he warged into the dead dragon and used it to destroy the NK and his army?  Or even a live dragon?


----------



## gracekelly

CobaltBlu said:


> Don't they still have some of that awesome green fire left?  They made quite a point of saying it was buried all over the city, not just under the Great Sept of Baelor.  I think that would be pretty useful!


They already blew up the sept so that’s out. I wouldn’t put it past Cercei to light up the city and destroy it. Of course she would make sure that she was on a ship when it happens.


----------



## gracekelly

WingNut said:


> Interesting....I wonder if she is repeating her “wounded bird lure” of an enemy, much as she did with the nasty faceless girl....


That’s what I was thinking.


----------



## gracekelly

PradaforRada said:


> I dont think the NK can raise the dead from the crypts. Its like when Bran was at the tree with the children of the forest, they told him the power that controls them has no power here. In the preview of the next episode you see Arya running through the crypts, I wonder who she is running from she looks like she is bleeding.


Speaking of the children of the forest. Where the heck are they? They created these monsters and should be around to get rid of them.   Of course this could be their  end game, I.e. let the living and the dead destroy each other and then they get the world back to themselves.


----------



## CobaltBlu

gracekelly said:


> Speaking of the children of the forest. Where the heck are they? They created these monsters and should be around to get rid of them.   Of course this could be their  end game, I.e. let the living and the dead destroy each other and then they get the world back to themselves.



They are going to have a LOT of cleaning up to do.....


----------



## 2cello

I agree about the crypts - I can't imagine how they raise the Stark dead in a non-tacky way.  It seems so cartoonish.

In the last episode, Tyrion sat down for a talk with Bran and then they cut away - wonder if Bran spilled the beans about Jon Targaryen Snow.  Tyrion would use any knowledge of fact.


----------



## chowlover2

Where is Melisandre? I read an interesting theory that she is using the body of the little girl with the burnt face that resembled Shireen.


----------



## Charles

CobaltBlu said:


> On further reflection, I don't think the Winterfell dead should be an issue.  Remember that the one that Jon and The Maginificent Seven (Plus Redshirts) captured couldn't even bang his way out of a wooden box? These folks are in stone crypts, I don't think they can just push them open, judging from what we saw when Jon et al travelled with the one they captured.
> 
> If they are reanimated and do just push the stones aside, I am giving them major side eye.



I think you're getting wights and White Walkers mixed up?  WWs are the ones with blue eyes, are very powerful and could easily open the tombs, then reanimate the remains inside into wights (what was in the box).  Wights don't seem to need much of anything aside from a skeleton to become a zombie warrior.


----------



## knasarae

Ok so I re-played the scene with Jon and Daenerys a few times.  The look he gives her when she makes the statement about him having claim to the Iron Throne... it was like "Everything I told you and _that's_ all you got out of it?"  That scene for him, imo, was about validation of identity.  For the first time everything he's gone through in his life makes sense.  He is no longer an illegitimate bastard, he finally has an identity.  Just my take.

I also saw some references about Ghost?  Where did he make an appearance?


----------



## jellyv

knasarae said:


> I also saw some references about Ghost?  Where did he make an appearance?


He was at screen left during a moment between Jon and Sam in Ep 2. I did notice him.
https://www.thewrap.com/game-of-thrones-we-got-a-dang-ghost-direwolf-sighting-this-week/


----------



## fayden

jellyv said:


> He was at screen left during a moment between Jon and Sam in Ep 2. I did notice him.
> https://www.thewrap.com/game-of-thrones-we-got-a-dang-ghost-direwolf-sighting-this-week/



I thought they were supposed to be much bigger than that... Why does ghost look so small?


----------



## knasarae

jellyv said:


> He was at screen left during a moment between Jon and Sam in Ep 2. I did notice him.
> https://www.thewrap.com/game-of-thrones-we-got-a-dang-ghost-direwolf-sighting-this-week/


Thank you, I totally missed that!

Another question... why can't the dead army go to the Iron Islands?


----------



## 2cello

They can't swim.


----------



## knasarae

2cello said:


> They can't swim.


But couldn't they be transported on a boat?


----------



## juneping

knasarae said:


> But couldn't they be transported on a boat?


the boats need to be made....


----------



## WingNut

juneping said:


> the boats need to be made....



That would really set Cersei off... boats transporting armies of the dead, but not her elephants?!?


----------



## gracekelly

chowlover2 said:


> Where is Melisandre? I read an interesting theory that she is using the body of the little girl with the burnt face that resembled Shireen.


I think she is going to show up.  Davos basically told her that he would kill her if he saw her again, but I don't think that will stop her.  The Lord of Light is not going to be a fan of the NK and the endless darkness that he brings.


----------



## gracekelly

knasarae said:


> But couldn't they be transported on a boat?


Ohohohohoh!  No one has ever said that before!  Take over Euron's navy? Scary thought!


----------



## bellarusa

Nk does have a flying toy now...


----------



## lallybelle

gracekelly said:


> Speaking of the children of the forest. Where the heck are they? They created these monsters and should be around to get rid of them.   Of course this could be their  end game, I.e. let the living and the dead destroy each other and then they get the world back to themselves.



Wasn't Leaf supposed to be the last of the Children? She died in the 3ER's cave helping Bran escape in season 6.


----------



## Jayne1

lallybelle said:


> Wasn't Leaf supposed to be the last of the Children? She died in the 3ER's cave helping Bran escape in season 6.


Yes, no more children of the forest or at least not seen for hundreds of years.


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> But couldn't they be transported on a boat?


Or a dragon? Or make themselves into a kind of bridge like the ants do...


----------



## gracekelly

bellarusa said:


> Nk does have a flying toy now...


He does. but you know men, they get overly confident with the new toy and go too fast and end up crashing and burning


----------



## knasarae

juneping said:


> the boats need to be made....



Well I'm sure some of the people they've killed had boats.  They could use those.



gracekelly said:


> Ohohohohoh!  No one has ever said that before!  Take over Euron's navy? Scary thought!



Yes that is a scary thought. 



Jayne1 said:


> Or a dragon? Or make themselves into a kind of bridge like the ants do...


Where there's a will there's a way!  If it got to that point and the only remaining humans were on the Iron Islands... I'm sure the NK could find a way over there.


----------



## 2cello

There are only 4 episodes left, I don't think there is time to create a white walker navy.


----------



## CobaltBlu

RE: Mixing them up... No, because when they show wights/people/dragon being re-animated by the NK, the first thing they do is open their creepy blue eyes like Karsi did  (or their awesome shiney ones in the case of the dragon). I *think* the army of the dead needs eyes to see where to wield their weapons. However, according to this article, even skeletons can be re-animated (not cool), and I can't tell from the picture if the skeleton wight in the photo has eyes, though the article says they all have blue eyes. I thought various wights were skeleton-like because they continued to deteriorate after they got re-animated....like how NKs dragon has tattered wings now.  UGH. I dunno....what a mess.

https://www.businessinsider.com/game-of-thrones-white-walkers-wights-skeletons-difference-2017-8



Charles said:


> I think you're getting wights and White Walkers mixed up?  WWs are the ones with blue eyes, are very powerful and could easily open the tombs, then reanimate the remains inside into wights (what was in the box).  Wights don't seem to need much of anything aside from a skeleton to become a zombie warrior.


----------



## CobaltBlu

ok this is hilarious and totally plausible too.


Jayne1 said:


> Or a dragon? Or make themselves into a kind of bridge like the ants do...


----------



## SWlife

PradaforRada said:


> I think he'll be riding the dragon, wasnt he riding it when they took the wall down last season? I'm sure Arya will use one of her faces to get close to NK or one of the other walkers.
> 
> I saw online people talking about the story where the children of the forest took a northern man captive to help them with the walkers because they were getting out of control. Supposedly (i think this is the based on the books) the northern became the Night King to control the walkers. Theory is he is someone important or from a known family and being that hes a northern then he might be Stark ancestor or something. Really interesting theory imo. I wonder if we ever find out who he is and how they came to be the Night King and whitewalkers.



How about theBlack Night Wall guy who was the uncle of the Starks, the one who went missing?


----------



## bellarusa

gacats said:


> How about theBlack Night Wall guy who was the uncle of the Starks, the one who went missing?



Benjen Stark? Totally coming back as an undead.


----------



## TC1

Oh yeah, totally. Uncle Benjen gave Jon his horse, saved his life. Last time we saw him he was being swarmed by the dead.


----------



## gracekelly

bellarusa said:


> Benjen Stark? Totally coming back as an undead.


I thought he said he was half dead and couldn’t cross through the wall for some reasons.  He certainly looked half dead. 

The best aspect of this thread is reading all the theories. I have one more to add.  Podrick may not die in the battle and is meant for bigger things.  The actors have said that no one has guessed the ending so as a viewer you start looking for the least likely characters to be important.   Lady Mormont is getting a big play as well so hoping she survives.


----------



## jellyv

bellarusa said:


> Benjen Stark



 Waiting for someone to cast this actor as Adam Driver’s dad in something.


----------



## bellarusa

Here is my "will be dead by the end of season" list:

Ser Davos - maybe battling the deads in the crypts to save the little girl that looks like Shireen
Ser Jorah - from saving Daenerys, the ultimate sacrifice for his love
Podrick - sorry
Tyrion - will survive the battle at Winterfell but dead before season ends
Ser Jamie - just because (j/k).  I think it's going to be Cersei related and after Winterfell
Ser Brienne - for her love for Jamie
Cersei - duh
Sansa - unlikely that all the Stark children live through it so I gotta pick someone
Beric - sorry
Theon - again, I really want the underdog to win but I don't see it happen for him
Daenerys - because Jon loves her - you know how that went the last time
Tormund - because Jon loves him - you know how that went the last time (I'm looking at you Robert Stark)
Melisandre - the question here is whether Ser Davos will be the one killing her


----------



## gracekelly

bellarusa said:


> Here is my "will be dead by the end of season" list:
> 
> Ser Davos - maybe battling the deads in the crypts to save the little girl that looks like Shireen
> Ser Jorah - from saving Daenerys, the ultimate sacrifice for his love
> Podrick - sorry
> Tyrion - will survive the battle at Winterfell but dead before season ends
> Ser Jamie - just because (j/k).  I think it's going to be Cersei related and after Winterfell
> Ser Brienne - for her love for Jamie
> Cersei - duh
> Sansa - unlikely that all the Stark children live through it so I gotta pick someone
> Beric - sorry
> Theon - again, I really want the underdog to win but I don't see it happen for him
> Daenerys - because Jon loves her - you know how that went the last time
> Tormund - because Jon loves him - you know how that went the last time (I'm looking at you Robert Stark)
> Melisandre - the question here is whether Ser Davos will be the one killing her


Interesting list. I think Tormund might make it because we need a Wilding leader to survive.   Sansa is a survivor so I am hoping she does too. Well then again so is Arya. Hmmmm. A toss up. I think Jon and Dany will die.   Love Ser Davos and if he goes I will be heartbroken


----------



## Jayne1

bellarusa said:


> Here is my "will be dead by the end of season" list:
> 
> Ser Jorah - from saving Daenerys, the ultimate sacrifice for his love.


I think he's done enough for Daenerys having saved her before. If anything I can see him saving Lady Lyanna Mormont and bringing respectability back to his name before he dies but I hope he doesn't die because I like his character.


----------



## Frivole88

I am rooting for Tyrion to survive. He is my bet for the Iron Throne.


----------



## pixiejenna

For some reason I feel like Sansa is going make it Tyron too. She seems like the most likely to die the whole series and here she is and she’s learned a lot from all that she went through. I feel like Tyron will be the Lannister who makes it, Cersei is as good as dead and Jamie too. I feel like Tyron will be the sole survivor of the family. I also think that they end up together again. Before he repulsed her now after everything she’s been through he’s not looking so bad now, he’s always treated well. I think Dany is done for especially since she had that dream/with Drogo and her baby. I think that John will survive because he’s the leader who never wanted to be one. I still want both tormund and Brie  make it so they can have giant ginger babies lol.


----------



## frick&frack

pixiejenna said:


> For some reason I feel like Sansa is going make it Tyron too. She seems like the most likely to die the whole series and here she is and she’s learned a lot from all that she went through. I feel like Tyron will be the Lannister who makes it, Cersei is as good as dead and Jamie too. I feel like Tyron will be the sole survivor of the family. I also think that they end up together again. Before he repulsed her now after everything she’s been through he’s not looking so bad now, he’s always treated well. I think Dany is done for especially since she had that dream/with Drogo and her baby. I think that John will survive because he’s the leader who never wanted to be one. I still want both tormund and Brie  make it so they can have giant ginger babies lol.



I would have liked your post for the giant ginger babies alone [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here’s to giant, ginger babies!!!
https://giphy.com/gifs/gameofthrones-game-of-thrones-hbo-l0IyiyNeArXJuxENa/fullscreen


----------



## pixiejenna

.


----------



## juneping

pixiejenna said:


> For some reason I feel like Sansa is going make it Tyron too. She seems like the most likely to die the whole series and here she is and she’s learned a lot from all that she went through. I feel like Tyron will be the Lannister who makes it, Cersei is as good as dead and Jamie too. I feel like Tyron will be the sole survivor of the family. I also think that they end up together again. Before he repulsed her now after everything she’s been through he’s not looking so bad now, he’s always treated well. I think Dany is done for especially since she had that dream/with Drogo and her baby.* I think that John will survive because he’s the leader who never wanted to be one*. I still want both tormund and Brie  make it so they can have giant ginger babies lol.



i am re-watching GOT.....S1 only.
in the Ep 3? now....the lead guy of the wall asked Jon is he wanted to be a leader someday...Jon said yes. so Jon always wants to be a leader...he just had some complex. now he said he doesn't want to be a king, it's bc of the WW....


----------



## bellarusa

I laughed.


----------



## juneping

kristinlorraine said:


> I am rooting for Tyrion to survive. He is my bet for the Iron Throne.


he's a Targaryen....


----------



## juneping

bellarusa said:


> I laughed.
> 
> View attachment 4415378


14 min? i guess it's for flying only.....


----------



## bellarusa

juneping said:


> 14 min? i guess it's for flying only.....



Elephants unavailable.


----------



## frick&frack

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s to giant, ginger babies!!!
> https://giphy.com/gifs/gameofthrones-game-of-thrones-hbo-l0IyiyNeArXJuxENa/fullscreen


^YES! [emoji7]




pixiejenna said:


> .


^I love him more every time he’s on screen [emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

pixiejenna said:


> .


I have watched that entire scene about 6 times and the admiration and joy shown by Tormund for Brienne is very moving.   Ginger babies would be great!


----------



## chowlover2

gracekelly said:


> I have watched that entire scene about 6 times and the admiration and joy shown by Tormund for Brienne is very moving.   Ginger babies would be great!


It's sad Brienne was born in the wrong place. If she had been a wildling she would have been admired for her skill and strength!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I must name my next ginger cat Tormund!

(Although, if I call him Tor, people will think I'm trying to say Thor but I have a speech impediment. That's OK)


----------



## gracekelly

chowlover2 said:


> It's sad Brienne was born in the wrong place. If she had been a wildling she would have been admired for her skill and strength!


What an excellent point. Like Ygritte


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> For some reason I feel like Sansa is going make it Tyron too. She seems like the most likely to die the whole series and here she is and she’s learned a lot from all that she went through. I feel like Tyron will be the Lannister who makes it, Cersei is as good as dead and Jamie too. I feel like Tyron will be the sole survivor of the family. I also think that they end up together again. Before he repulsed her now after everything she’s been through he’s not looking so bad now, he’s always treated well. I think Dany is done for especially since she had that dream/with Drogo and her baby. I think that John will survive because he’s the leader who never wanted to be one. I still want both tormund and Brie  make it so they can have giant ginger babies lol.



About Sansa, a few seasons ago  when she was still betrothed to Geoffrey and he was humiliating her in the throne room, and Tyrien rescued her and asked her as they left, he asked her, "be honest, do really want to marry Geoffrey" and she replied with her script "he is my king and lord..".  And Tyrien commented afterward "She may survive us all" (or something to that effect).  Can't help thinking that will be true.  Seems prophetic.

But don't know if she will end up with Tyrien.  I think she appreciates now what he did for her but don't think she wants to wed him and I don't think she will wed anyone she doesn't want to after what she's been through.

P.S. love the new take charge Sansa.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> .


I would love them to see them together.  I wish Brienne could see him beyond the stereotype "savage wildling".  It ironic because she's doing exactly what people did to her all her life, treat her as a freak for her height and her desire to be a knight, rather than see her for who she truly is.

Most touching scene was when Jaime knighted her.   I almost cried.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

One more comment - sorry if its been said before on this thread - haven't gone back and read all the comments
The series started out with men competing for the Iron Thrown, Rennly, Stannis, Geoffrey (thought his family support of the Lannisters), Baeilish.. Dany's brother - who was using her to get thrown. Leaving out Jon, because he never wanted the Iron Throne, just to lead the North to freedom.

Now its all women in charge - Dany, Cersei, Sansa, Theon's sister.  And three women characters who defy traditional roles - Lady Mormant, Brienne, and of course Arya.

Just find that interesting.


----------



## frick&frack

bellarusa said:


> Elephants unavailable.


^thanks for sharing this! I sent it to a bunch of friends yesterday [emoji23]




gracekelly said:


> I have watched that entire scene about 6 times and the admiration and joy shown by Tormund for Brienne is very moving.   Ginger babies would be great!


^me too. I think after this I can say that Tormund is my favorite character of the entire show. [emoji173]️




chowlover2 said:


> It's sad Brienne was born in the wrong place. If she had been a wildling she would have been admired for her skill and strength!


^very well said [emoji122]




CanuckBagLover said:


> I would love them to see them together.  I wish Brienne could see him beyond the stereotype "savage wildling".  It ironic because she's doing exactly what people did to her all her life, treat her as a freak for her height and her desire to be a knight, rather than see her for who she truly is.
> 
> Most touching scene was when Jaime knighted her.   I almost cried.


^they are my #1 couple that I’m wishing to see. You’ve made an excellent point here. Maybe Brienne’s story isn’t over yet...she has more character development to go. 

I teared up at the knighting scene too. Brienne is one I love to cheer for.


----------



## juneping

CanuckBagLover said:


> One more comment - sorry if its been said before on this thread - haven't gone back and read all the comments
> The series started out with men competing for the Iron Thrown, Rennly, Stannis, Geoffrey (thought his family support of the Lannisters), Baeilish.. Dany's brother - who was using her to get thrown. Leaving out Jon, because he never wanted the Iron Throne, just to lead the North to freedom.
> 
> Now its all women in charge - Dany, Cersei, Sansa, Theon's sister.  And three women characters who defy traditional roles - Lady Mormant, Brienne, and of course Arya.
> 
> Just find that interesting.


i thought this show has always been advocating for women......the two main lead male roles are either bastard or dwarf....(Jon, Tyrion)...and the femals roles are more dominant....


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The battle is coming. I'm getting nervous which is so silly but real!


----------



## bisousx

CanuckBagLover said:


> I would love them to see them together.  I wish Brienne could see him beyond the stereotype "savage wildling".  It ironic because she's doing exactly what people did to her all her life, treat her as a freak for her height and her desire to be a knight, rather than see her for who she truly is.
> 
> Most touching scene was when Jaime knighted her.   I almost cried.



I got the impression Brienne keeps waving Tormund off b/c she’s so dedicated to her cause that she doesn’t have time for a man or want to be distracted by love... idk though

Eta: my husband just told me she’s in love with Jaime. Don’t know how I missed that!


----------



## duna

bisousx said:


> I got the impression Brienne keeps waving Tormund off b/c she’s so dedicated to her cause that she doesn’t have time for a man or want to be distracted by love... idk though
> 
> Eta: my husband just told me she’s in love with Jaime. Don’t know how I missed that!



Yes, but Jaime probably dies and so she'll turn to Tormund, I hope.....I love Jaime too, now that he's become good, but I really can't see him surviving.


----------



## 2cello

There seems to be a spoiler in here.  Jorah doesn’t make it to the final episode.  

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.et...arke-went-through-the-mill-with-aneurysms?amp


----------



## Graw

I want Arya to rule, by I’ll settle for Jon


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> I got the impression Brienne keeps waving Tormund off b/c she’s so dedicated to her cause that she doesn’t have time for a man or want to be distracted by love... idk though
> 
> Eta: my husband just told me she’s in love with Jaime. Don’t know how I missed that!


Don't forget, Brienne was first introduced through her love and loyalty to Renly Baratheon who was gay.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## purseinsanity

This is my theory:  I think Dany and Jon will both die,  Jon in battle, Dany at some point later.  I think she'll be pregnant with Jon's child, because they've repeatedly had her say that the dragons are the only children she'll ever have. There was one scene where Jon even asks her why she believes the witch, and why she even believes that to be true.  I think Tyrion will survive and become the Hand to the future Targaryen baby, and given all the female power in GoT, I think this baby will be a girl!  
I think Sansa will survive, Bran will warg into something else (dragon most likely).
I think Jaime will die, hopefully after killing Cersei.  Theon,  Jorah, Brienne are goners.  I think the Hound will kill the Mountain, then probably die.  I hope Ghost and Nymeria (who I think will be back) both survive!


----------



## Soniaa

.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cannot wait for this episode to start!! Dragon Fire & lots of it!! Not long now, only 2 1/2 hours left!!!


----------



## Frivole88

I'm sooo excited for this episode! Bought boxes of pizza and loads of snack. I'm ready!


----------



## WingNut

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4417145



Hahaha!!!


----------



## tweegy

Are we ready for tonight?!


----------



## WingNut

Ugh. I’m en-route home from a trip. Can’t see it till tomorrow and I *know* I won’t be able to stay off this forum!.


----------



## tweegy

WingNut said:


> Ugh. I’m en-route home from a trip. Can’t see it till tomorrow and I *know* I won’t be able to stay off this forum!.



Travel safe doll!


----------



## WingNut

tweegy said:


> Travel safe doll!



Thank you!

See? I’m already on here peeking in between flights! [emoji849][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## 2cello

I don’t care which people die but if the dragons die, know that I’ll be crying.


----------



## juneping

Wow....Arya is the sh*t...!!


----------



## 2cello

On one hand...holy effing moly.  But on the other hand, the night king didn’t turn out to be all that.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kick a** Arya!!!
It makes so much sense.


----------



## juneping

2cello said:


> On one hand...holy effing moly.  But on the other hand, the night king didn’t turn out to be all that.



The dragon fire didn’t kill him....


----------



## 2cello

True.  Mostly I’m surprised they wrapped it up in one episode.


----------



## frick&frack

I’m shell shocked. Wow. Did not expect that. Well, expected some of it, but not all of it. 

Wooooow [emoji33][emoji43]


----------



## tweegy

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh maaaaahhhh guuurrrrrr!!!!!!! *faints****


----------



## bisousx

I was stressed during the entire episode lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

OMG!!! Mind blowing!!! 

Arya is my frigging HERO!!!

I'll have to re watch it as it was filmed way too dark for me, I really had trouble seeing anything! When the Dothraki charged they went into the darkness & just vanished along with their flaming swords! You didn't see what happened to them (at least I couldn't see?) & only had some come running back.

 After everything Jorah endured & defending his only love Daenerys he dies a true hero. When Drogon came down & wrapped his wings around them both I had tears in my eyes.  

I was on tender hooks about Rhaegal!!!  I'm like!! NO! NO! NO! Thank goodness he manage to fly away!


----------



## frick&frack

How about Lyanna? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## chowlover2

lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG!!! Mind blowing!!!
> 
> Arya is my frigging HERO!!!
> 
> I'll have to re watch it as it was filmed way too dark for me, I really had trouble seeing anything! When the Dothraki charged they went into the darkness & just vanished along with their flaming swords! You didn't see what happened to them (at least I couldn't see?) & only had some come running back.
> 
> After everything Jorah endured & defending his only love Daenerys he dies a true hero. When Drogon came down & wrapped his wings around them both I had tears in my eyes.


I felt the same way! I even cried when the Red Woman passed. She had come and redeemed herself. I had high expectations and it surpassed them all. And the music was beautiful.


----------



## Shoegal30

lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG!!! Mind blowing!!!
> 
> Arya is my frigging HERO!!!
> 
> I'll have to re watch it as it was filmed way too dark for me, I really had trouble seeing anything! When the Dothraki charged they went into the darkness & just vanished along with their flaming swords! You didn't see what happened to them (at least I couldn't see?) & only had some come running back.
> 
> After everything Jorah endured & defending his only love Daenerys he dies a true hero. When Drogon came down & wrapped his wings around them both I had tears in my eyes.



I was adjusting my tv, going from HD to regular because I thought I was the only one having trouble seeing anything


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yes, it was way dark. The sound was low too. But I'm not sure I was even breathing.

Interesting ending to the episode.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chowlover2 said:


> I felt the same way! I even cried when the Red Woman passed. She had come and redeemed herself. I had high expectations and it surpassed them all. And the music was beautiful.


This must be the season of stares. Tonight was Davos and Melisandre.


----------



## frick&frack

I’m watching the writers’ commentary, then I’m watching the episode again. So much. So very much...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> How about Lyanna? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Wasn't she brave!!   Killed the Giant white walker! 

Arya just shone through in this episode & SHE took down the Night King!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I was waiting for one of Arya's kick-ass jumps. Don't want to let any of that training go to waste.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA it is surprising that they did all that in one episode. Go Arya saving the day! Sad to see Theon die but I didn’t really expect him to live lol. Sir Jorah dying is also sad as well. John can also walk through fire. Lady Mormont killing the giant was awesome. I’m kind of upset that Sansa and Tyron basically hid while the dead came to life. Especially since Arya gave Sansa the right kind of knife to kill them. The whole battle scene was insane. I also didn’t catch which two dragons were fighting I’m assuming that one of them was the night kings dragon. I can’t imagine how many people are left to take to kings landing after that battle.


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Wasn't she brave!!   Killed the Giant white walker!



Giant wight [emoji6]

Yes, Lyanna, queen of sass. May she Rest In Peace. [emoji173]️


----------



## chowlover2

With all that was going on I totally forgot about Jon walking through fire. I have to re-watch.


----------



## tweegy

bisousx said:


> I was stressed during the entire episode lol



I’m literally sweating!  My stream Froze JUST at the Arya moment !!! Needless to say my neighbors heard some screaming lol


----------



## frick&frack

pixiejenna said:


> ITA it is surprising that they did all that in one episode. Go Arya saving the day! Sad to see Theon die but I didn’t really expect him to live lol. Sir Jorah dying is also sad as well. John can also walk through fire. Lady Mormont killing the giant was awesome. I’m kind of upset that Sansa and Tyron basically hid while the dead came to life. Especially since Arya gave Sansa the right kind of knife to kill them. The whole battle scene was insane. I also didn’t catch which two dragons were fighting I’m assuming that one of them was the night kings dragon. I can’t imagine how many people are left to take to kings landing after that battle.



Jon’s dragon fought the NK’s. I’m not sure if Jon’s survived. It crashed, & he rolled off. 

ETA: Drogon fought the ice dragon too, but the green one did the most. 

Rewatching...opening scene just starting...
Commentary was great. I recommend watching it.


----------



## 2cello

frick&frack said:


> I’m watching the writers’ commentary, then I’m watching the episode again. So much. So very much...



Where is the writers commentary?


----------



## frick&frack

2cello said:


> Where is the writers commentary?



It’s at the very end of every episode when you watch it on demand. It’s on after the previews of next week’s episodes.


----------



## jmaemonte

Wow! So good!  The intensity was overwhelming!


----------



## frick&frack

Rewatching: forgot that Ghost was with the Dothraki charge. Jorah made it out of that. Did Ghost? Guess we have to wait for next week.


----------



## bisousx

frick&frack said:


> Rewatching: forgot that Ghost was with the Dothraki charge. Jorah made it out of that. Did Ghost? Guess we have to wait for next week.



I was wondering about the wolf too  

Jorah’s death had me a bit misty eyed.


----------



## tweegy

frick&frack said:


> Rewatching: forgot that Ghost was with the Dothraki charge. Jorah made it out of that. Did Ghost? Guess we have to wait for next week.


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like ghost is going to be alive I feel like he has to be reunited with nymeria before the end of the show.


----------



## frick&frack

Remembering my thoughts from the end: loved the poetic justice of the NK being killed by the knife used to try to kill the 3-eyed Raven/Bran in front of the tree where the whole mess started.


----------



## tweegy

frick&frack said:


> Remembering my thoughts from the end: loved the poetic justice of the NK being killed by the knife used to try to kill the 3-eyed Raven/Bran in front of the tree where the whole mess started.



Holy crap that’s true!


----------



## frick&frack

pixiejenna said:


> I feel like ghost is going to be alive I feel like he has to be reunited with nymeria before the end of the show.



From your mouth to the writers’ ears [emoji120]


----------



## gracekelly

Most things in life don’t live up to the hype, but this certainly did and beyond. I am glad they completed the NK story in one episode instead of dragging it out.  Now we have to worry about them facing the Golden Company.  Wonder how many are left?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It is kinda surprising how many of the leads are left given their involvement in the battle. I'm not sad yet (unless Ghost is toast).

At this point, you have to be Team Arya.


----------



## juneping

I loved the scene Tyrion kissed the hand of Sansa....


----------



## frick&frack

gracekelly said:


> Most things in life don’t live up to the hype, but this certainly did and beyond. I am glad they completed the NK story in one episode instead of dragging it out.  Now we have to worry about them facing the Golden Company.  Wonder how many are left?



I wish the battle between the living & the dead had been the pinnacle, not the battle for the iron throne. That is the far greater fight & the more interesting one to me, but I’m sure I’m in the minority. I wish the NK had stayed around until the end.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I wasn't happy when Sam was saved only for him to run & hide! He should stick to reading books & not fighting!


----------



## gracekelly

frick&frack said:


> I wish the battle between the living & the dead had been the pinnacle, not the battle for the iron throne. That is the far greater fight & the more interesting one to me, but I’m sure I’m in the minority. I wish the NK had stayed around until the end.


I understand your feeling, but there could be no resolution to the entire story if they didn’t get to what Littlefinger started by poisoning Jon  Arryn and coming full circle.


----------



## gracekelly

Vanilla Bean said:


> It is kinda surprising how many of the leads are left given their involvement in the battle. I'm not sad yet (unless Ghost is toast).
> 
> At this point, you have to be Team Arya.


That surprised me too. At least Lady Mormont and Beric had glorious deaths. This does lead the  way for Jaime to kill Cersei since he made it through. Not as many characters may be left after a battle in the south. We still may see the Cleganebowl too.


----------



## frick&frack

gracekelly said:


> I understand your feeling, but there could be no resolution to the entire story if they didn’t get to what Littlefinger started by poisoning Jon  Arryn and coming full circle.



You’re right, but the heart wants what it wants [emoji173]️[emoji23]:lolots:


----------



## Soniaa

...All the emotions I went through tonight


----------



## frick&frack

gracekelly said:


> That surprised me too. At least Lady Mormont and Beric had glorious deaths. This does lead the  way for Jaime to kill Cersei since he made it through. Not as many characters may be left after a battle in the south. We still may see the Cleganebowl too.



I’m all in for some sibling-cide & the Clegane Bowl now. 

Did Jamie survive? He & Brienne weren’t doing so hot once a new batch of dead were raised. I guess if we didn’t see them die for sure, they didn’t.


----------



## tatsu_k

I've heard someone said you can see glimpse of Ghost in the preview for next epi, so there is still hope. 

When NK was walking towards Bran, i was literally crying and screaming: Cant you just go faster?? 
TBH Bran was a bit useless, i know they used him to lure the NK, and i loved how it turned out, but i did think there will bigger role for him.


----------



## frick&frack

tatsu_k said:


> I've heard someone said you can see glimpse of Ghost in the preview for next epi, so there is still hope.
> 
> When NK was walking towards Bran, i was literally crying and screaming: Cant you just go faster??
> TBH Bran was a bit useless, i know they used him to lure the NK, and i loved how it turned out, but i did think there will bigger role for him.



Agreed. 

I hope we see Ghost again. 

I also hope Bran plays an even bigger role going forward.


----------



## gracekelly

What was the point of Bran warging  into a raven?  It didn’t look as if anything was coming of it.   Was he doing it just to see how the battle was progressing?


----------



## frick&frack

gracekelly said:


> What was the point of Bran warging  into a raven?  It didn’t look as if anything was coming of it.   Was he doing it just to see how the battle was progressing?



My guess is that it was that plus an additional lure for the NK. ‍♀️


----------



## TC1

frick&frack said:


> I’m all in for some sibling-cide & the Clegane Bowl now.
> 
> Did Jamie survive? He & Brienne weren’t doing so hot once a new batch of dead were raised. I guess if we didn’t see them die for sure, they didn’t.


It showed Jamie & Brienne still fighting when the dead started dropping after Arya killed NK
This episode was SO DARK! i kept thinking, why am I squinting to try to see through this blizzard?? LOL
I was starting to feel pretty defeated, and the music was so spot on..then our girl Arya came in


----------



## frick&frack

TC1 said:


> It showed Jamie & Brienne still fighting when the dead started dropping after Arya killed NK
> This episode was SO DARK! i kept thinking, why am I squinting to try to see through this blizzard?? LOL
> I was starting to feel pretty defeated, and the music was so spot on..then our girl Arya came in


So they’re ok. 

Well, the NK wanted endless night, so it was dark. LOL!


----------



## Soniaa

What if Arya failed to catch the dagger with her right hand?!....


----------



## chowlover2

Will we ever find out who the Night King was? I know there was a lot of talk that he was a Stark, but since he was flame resistant does that mean he was a Targ?

Also I have always thought Jaime was going to kill Cersei. Now I think there is a strong possibility he will die andArya will use his face to kill Cersei.


----------



## juneping

Ghost was last seen running towards the WW.....hope will see him soon and see him more. 

I was bit disappointed in Hound that he’s still traumatized by the fire....

Oh Sam...his friend saved him and got stabbed at the back. All he did was run. He should have taken the advice and stay in the crypt


----------



## juneping

Soniaa said:


> What if Arya failed to catch the dagger with her right hand?!....



She’s a bad a$$....so not gonna happen to her


----------



## gracekelly

chowlover2 said:


> Will we ever find out who the Night King was? I know there was a lot of talk that he was a Stark, but since he was flame resistant does that mean he was a Targ?
> 
> Also I have always thought Jaime was going to kill Cersei. Now I think there is a strong possibility he will die andArya will use his face to kill Cersei.


I was shocked that the fire didn’t touch him so maybe he was a Targaryen.   Since we all expected that he would be vulnerable to it they had to mess  with us haha !


----------



## juneping

Will Jamie go back to Cerci since the WW are gone?


----------



## chowlover2

I think Jaime is over Cersei. If Arya doesn’t kill her I think he will.


----------



## Elly_N

EPIC!!
Lyanna Mormont - hero!
Beric Dondarrion - hero!
Arya Stark - HERO!!


----------



## gracekelly

juneping said:


> Will Jamie go back to Cerci since the WW are gone?[/QUOTE ]
> 
> Nope!
> 
> 
> chowlover2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jaime is over Cersei. If Arya doesn’t kill her I think he will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally.   I think  he finally understands what a monster she is
Click to expand...


----------



## chowlover2

I just rewatched, even better on second viewing and the soundtrack is magnificent.  It looks like Jaime and Brienne are still alive. I think Pod may be gone. I hope Tormund is still around.


----------



## juneping

Pod is still around.....he was fighting next to Jaime


----------



## Soniaa

juneping said:


> She’s a bad a$$....so not gonna happen to her


Even bada$$es fooook up and/or get fooooked..just sayin


----------



## JA_UK

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I wasn't happy when Sam was saved only for him to run & hide! He should stick to reading books & not fighting!



He aggravated me in this episode... an absolute f**king liability...

But this episode though... I pretty much shouted the place down!! Epic!! 

What with Endgame and now this, I hope I can maintain enough emotional stability to get through the week


----------



## etoupebirkin

I went to see Endgame yesterday and also saw This episode of GOT.
To me, GOT was hands down better. The range of emotions, the sheer terror that the episode evinced, the darkness, the dead hide and seek, the heroism, the sheer Badassness. 

This GOT episode was probably the best single episode of TV I ever saw.


----------



## 2cello

Someone mentioned the music....the last twenty minutes they switched from bigger battle background music to the solo piano.  And then everything went slo mo.  That was a brilliant move and elevated the whole episode and took you somewhere you didn’t expect to go.


----------



## lallybelle

What a ****ing mess. Wow. Could D& D ****ed this up anymore?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Generally, battle scenes in movies or on TV bore me pretty quickly, but this was brilliant, capturing the chaos, tension and bloodiness of war and the musical score - just perfect and this was one full episode! I was riveted and on the edge of my seat the whole time.
GOT has had the best battle scenes ever.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

gracekelly said:


> What was the point of Bran warging  into a raven?  It didn’t look as if anything was coming of it.   Was he doing it just to see how the battle was progressing?


I thought he was deliberately trying to lure the White Walker King to him.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Wow what an episode. If you think back to the previous seasons there was alot of foreshadowing. Including Melisandra telling Arya she sees a darkness in her with eyes staring back at her and that shell shut them forever. She named blue eyes, I think the writers knew they wanted Arya for the ending even if it wasnt for the NK. The fact that we saw her use the hand switch move before and that the hound was the one who taught her were the heart it (which is where she stabbed NK) is so poetic lol. Alot of things are coming full circle.

I def think Arya is the Azor Ahai, Beric was brought back to life so many times to serve a purpose, the purpose being saving Arya. Melisandra also is the one to tell her theyll meet again which they did in last nights episode and she gave her a pep talk before Arya ran off to defeat the NK. Interested to see where the Lord of Light story goes next.


----------



## Frivole88

Sansa and Tyrion scene was one of my favorites. I think there will be more about their evolving relationship in the coming episodes.


----------



## juneping

Soniaa said:


> Even bada$$es fooook up and/or get fooooked..just sayin



Not today....lol


----------



## Elly_N

PradaforRada said:


> Wow what an episode. If you think back to the previous seasons there was alot of foreshadowing. Including Melisandra telling Arya she sees a darkness in her with eyes staring back at her and that shell shut them forever. She named blue eyes, I think the writers knew they wanted Arya for the ending even if it wasnt for the NK. The fact that we saw her use the hand switch move before and that the hound was the one who taught her were the heart it (which is where she stabbed NK) is so poetic lol. Alot of things are coming full circle.
> 
> I def think Arya is the Azor Ahai, Beric was brought back to life so many times to serve a purpose, the purpose being saving Arya. Melisandra also is the one to tell her theyll meet again which they did in last nights episode and she gave her a pep talk before Arya ran off to defeat the NK. Interested to see where the Lord of Light story goes next.



Yes! Everything you said! And when Melisandra asked Arya “what do we say to the god of death”, that took me back to season one when Syrio Forel told her to say ‘“not today”. That gave me chills [emoji4]


----------



## knasarae

Soniaa said:


> What if Arya failed to catch the dagger with her right hand?!....



BLASPHEMY!!


----------



## knasarae

Have you ever held your breath for 80 minutes straight??!!! 

1. The Night Army prepared for the dragons and fire. Team Living didn’t prepare for that.  But that’s neither here nor there... 

2. What is up with the Hound? I feel like he should be past the fire after everything that's happened.

3. I’m so confused about Melisandra. She just came and lit a few fires and disintegrated? Her role was way too rushed. We got nothing more about the prophecy she was so focused on in the beginning with Stannis.

4. Missandei stick up for your Queen! I enjoy any time someone has an opportunity to shut Sansa up. #boop 

5. I have no idea how this will go for Jamie. He still loves Cersei and believes she is pregnant with their child. He probably thinks she would at least indulge him and have a conversation. I don’t. 
5a. I wish Brienne didn’t love him. I wonder if she will tell him now?

6. Sam should’ve stayed in the crypt like they told him to. He learned during the Night’s Watch he wasn’t built for that life.

7. Now let’s take a moment to honor the fallen...

Edison, your watch has ended valiantly, sir.

Beric, it seems you were brought back for the last time. Go into the light.

Rip Theon Greyjoy. Thank you for redeeming yourself to the Starks. May you be reunited with your manhood in the afterlife.

The Mormonts
Baby Boss Bear Lyanna Mormont. Named after a noble lady of a noble House, and the mother of Aegon Targaryen. Your wisdom, bravery and perseverance will be told by all the North for many generations to come. We salute you. 

Sir Jorah Mormont. Drogon cradling him and Daenerys was so heartbreaking. But I’m sure there’s no other way he would’ve wanted to go than bringing honor back to his name and defending the woman he loved. Rest well, sir.

8. I have been rooting for Tyrion and Arya since Season 1. Tyrion has shown himself to be a skillful advisor and mentor over and over again. That moment he and Sansa had in the crypt had me choking the life out of my pillow. 

9. If anyone was still unaware of Arya’s skill and prowess... IF YA DON’T KNOW NOW YOU KNOWWW! She was twirling around with that weapon Gendry made her like a ballerina assassin. She evolved from Clapback Arya into BEASTMODE ARYA. I’m glad she was able to have this moment because I don’t think it will ultimately end well for her. Arya still owes a debt to the many-faced gods and they are going to collect.
9a. Doesn't Cersei have green eyes?

Final Thought: Game of Thrones should show on Friday, so that we have the entire weekend to recover.


----------



## pixiejenna

juneping said:


> Ghost was last seen running towards the WW.....hope will see him soon and see him more.
> 
> I was bit disappointed in Hound that he’s still traumatized by the fire....
> 
> Oh Sam...his friend saved him and got stabbed at the back. All he did was run. He should have taken the advice and stay in the crypt


Sam really annoyed me too. He kills one white Walker and thinks that he's the sh!t. Then he reverted back to the coward he was before. He should have absolutely stayed in the crypt with all the other people who can't really help. He could have at least help fight the dead as they were rising. That's about his speed for fighting lol.


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> ITA it is surprising that they did all that in one episode. Go Arya saving the day! Sad to see Theon die but I didn’t really expect him to live lol. Sir Jorah dying is also sad as well. John can also walk through fire. Lady Mormont killing the giant was awesome. I’m kind of upset that Sansa and Tyron basically hid while the dead came to life. Especially since Arya gave Sansa the right kind of knife to kill them. The whole battle scene was insane. I also didn’t catch which two dragons were fighting I’m assuming that one of them was the night kings dragon. I can’t imagine how many people are left to take to kings landing after that battle.


I missed Jon walking through fire!  When did that happen.  Great episode but I wish I could see more of it.  I normally don't speak at all during this, but last night I frustrated my husband to no end constantly asking "Who's that?" "Which dragon is that?" "Who just died?"  LOL.  It was so dark I couldn't see anything!
I was afraid for Rhaegal, but he's shown in next week's preview, so he lived!


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> Remembering my thoughts from the end: loved the poetic justice of the NK being killed by the knife used to try to kill the 3-eyed Raven/Bran in front of the tree where the whole mess started.


I initially thought that was the knife Arya gave to Sansa.  How many daggers does Arya carry on her??


----------



## purseinsanity

gracekelly said:


> I understand your feeling, but there could be no resolution to the entire story if they didn’t get to what Littlefinger started by poisoning Jon  Arryn and coming full circle.


I totally understand too, but it IS called Game of Thrones...


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> Will we ever find out who the Night King was? I know there was a lot of talk that he was a Stark, but since he was flame resistant does that mean he was a Targ?
> 
> Also I have always thought Jaime was going to kill Cersei. Now I think there is a strong possibility he will die andArya will use his face to kill Cersei.


Maybe he was both, like Jon?  Maybe that's why he honed in on Jon sometimes?


----------



## Charles

bellarusa said:


> I laughed.
> 
> View attachment 4415378



14 minutes...as the dragon flies.



Vanilla Bean said:


> I must name my next ginger cat Tormund!
> 
> (Although, if I call him Tor, people will think I'm trying to say Thor but I have a speech impediment. That's OK)



How's about Tormy?



2cello said:


> There seems to be a spoiler in here.  Jorah doesn’t make it to the final episode.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.etonline.com/game-of-thrones-star-iain-glen-says-co-star-emilia-clarke-went-through-the-mill-with-aneurysms?amp



Maybe next time, use spoiler tags when you're spoiling something???

I dunno...I just think this ep was rushed and was mostly pointless fighting.  You have 2 dragons.  Why not use them first to start taking out the wights instead of losing almost all of your Dothraki?
I could barely see anything.
It seemed like a lot of filler (Arya in the library, so. much. fighting) when they should have focused more on the NK and him trying to get to Bran.  Then Arya jumping out of the bushes like a spider monkey killing him almost right away??  About 20 minutes before the ending, I just wanted it to be over.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

purseinsanity said:


> I initially thought that was the knife Arya gave to Sansa.  How many daggers does Arya carry on her??



She has needle and the weapon Gendry made her, if you rewatch the episode where she give Gendry the drawing ti shows a dagger with an arrow pointing to the new weapon. Bran gave her the dagger at the tree, it was used to kill him in s1 made of valeriyan steel (it was Tyrions). She had a place to hid it in the handle of the new weapon so noone knew she had it.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

knasarae said:


> Have you ever held your breath for 80 minutes straight??!!!
> 
> 1. The Night Army prepared for the dragons and fire. Team Living didn’t prepare for that.  But that’s neither here nor there...
> 
> 2. What is up with the Hound? I feel like he should be past the fire after everything that's happened.
> 
> 3. I’m so confused about Melisandra. She just came and lit a few fires and disintegrated? Her role was way too rushed. We got nothing more about the prophecy she was so focused on in the beginning with Stannis.
> 
> 4. Missandei stick up for your Queen! I enjoy any time someone has an opportunity to shut Sansa up. #boop
> 
> 5. I have no idea how this will go for Jamie. He still loves Cersei and believes she is pregnant with their child. He probably thinks she would at least indulge him and have a conversation. I don’t.
> 5a. I wish Brienne didn’t love him. I wonder if she will tell him now?
> 
> 6. Sam should’ve stayed in the crypt like they told him to. He learned during the Night’s Watch he wasn’t built for that life.
> 
> 7. Now let’s take a moment to honor the fallen...
> 
> Edison, your watch has ended valiantly, sir.
> 
> Beric, it seems you were brought back for the last time. Go into the light.
> 
> Rip Theon Greyjoy. Thank you for redeeming yourself to the Starks. May you be reunited with your manhood in the afterlife.
> 
> The Mormonts
> Baby Boss Bear Lyanna Mormont. Named after a noble lady of a noble House, and the mother of Aegon Targaryen. Your wisdom, bravery and perseverance will be told by all the North for many generations to come. We salute you.
> 
> Sir Jorah Mormont. Drogon cradling him and Daenerys was so heartbreaking. But I’m sure there’s no other way he would’ve wanted to go than bringing honor back to his name and defending the woman he loved. Rest well, sir.
> 
> 8. I have been rooting for Tyrion and Arya since Season 1. Tyrion has shown himself to be a skillful advisor and mentor over and over again. That moment he and Sansa had in the crypt had me choking the life out of my pillow.
> 
> 9. If anyone was still unaware of Arya’s skill and prowess... IF YA DON’T KNOW NOW YOU KNOWWW! She was twirling around with that weapon Gendry made her like a ballerina assassin. She evolved from Clapback Arya into BEASTMODE ARYA. I’m glad she was able to have this moment because I don’t think it will ultimately end well for her. Arya still owes a debt to the many-faced gods and they are going to collect.
> 9a. Doesn't Cersei have green eyes?
> 
> Final Thought: Game of Thrones should show on Friday, so that we have the entire weekend to recover.



Was just thinking back to what Melisandra told Arya in s3 and it dawned on me that Cersei does have green eyes. I dont think Jamie will be killing Cersei, if anything Arya will be using his face.


----------



## Freckles1

Great episode. Arya was my favorite character in the books. And she has been my favorite character in the show.


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> Will we ever find out who the Night King was? I know there was a lot of talk that he was a Stark, but since he was flame resistant does that mean he was a Targ?





gracekelly said:


> I was shocked that the fire didn’t touch him so maybe he was a Targaryen.   Since we all expected that he would be vulnerable to it they had to mess  with us haha !



My theory is that the NK’s power over fire is a magical thing because he’s the king of ice. It has nothing to do with any house (family).

Remember when Bran & group first found the cave of the forest people & the 3-eyed raven? The forest people created a fire outside the mouth of the cave which kept the wights & WWs out, but when the NK got there, he parted the flames & walked right through.


----------



## frick&frack

knasarae said:


> Have you ever held your breath for 80 minutes straight??!!!
> 
> 1. The Night Army prepared for the dragons and fire. Team Living didn’t prepare for that.  But that’s neither here nor there...
> 
> 2. What is up with the Hound? I feel like he should be past the fire after everything that's happened.
> 
> 3. I’m so confused about Melisandra. She just came and lit a few fires and disintegrated? Her role was way too rushed. We got nothing more about the prophecy she was so focused on in the beginning with Stannis.
> 
> 4. Missandei stick up for your Queen! I enjoy any time someone has an opportunity to shut Sansa up. #boop
> 
> 5. I have no idea how this will go for Jamie. He still loves Cersei and believes she is pregnant with their child. He probably thinks she would at least indulge him and have a conversation. I don’t.
> 5a. I wish Brienne didn’t love him. I wonder if she will tell him now?
> 
> 6. Sam should’ve stayed in the crypt like they told him to. He learned during the Night’s Watch he wasn’t built for that life.
> 
> 7. Now let’s take a moment to honor the fallen...
> 
> Edison, your watch has ended valiantly, sir.
> 
> Beric, it seems you were brought back for the last time. Go into the light.
> 
> Rip Theon Greyjoy. Thank you for redeeming yourself to the Starks. May you be reunited with your manhood in the afterlife.
> 
> The Mormonts
> Baby Boss Bear Lyanna Mormont. Named after a noble lady of a noble House, and the mother of Aegon Targaryen. Your wisdom, bravery and perseverance will be told by all the North for many generations to come. We salute you.
> 
> Sir Jorah Mormont. Drogon cradling him and Daenerys was so heartbreaking. But I’m sure there’s no other way he would’ve wanted to go than bringing honor back to his name and defending the woman he loved. Rest well, sir.
> 
> 8. I have been rooting for Tyrion and Arya since Season 1. Tyrion has shown himself to be a skillful advisor and mentor over and over again. That moment he and Sansa had in the crypt had me choking the life out of my pillow.
> 
> 9. If anyone was still unaware of Arya’s skill and prowess... IF YA DON’T KNOW NOW YOU KNOWWW! She was twirling around with that weapon Gendry made her like a ballerina assassin. She evolved from Clapback Arya into BEASTMODE ARYA. I’m glad she was able to have this moment because I don’t think it will ultimately end well for her. Arya still owes a debt to the many-faced gods and they are going to collect.
> 9a. Doesn't Cersei have green eyes?
> 
> Final Thought: Game of Thrones should show on Friday, so that we have the entire weekend to recover.



I LOVE EVERY WORD OF THIS!!!!!
[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji173]️


----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> I initially thought that was the knife Arya gave to Sansa.  How many daggers does Arya carry on her??



Arya gave Sansa a dragon glass (obsidian) knife that was recently made by Gendry.

The dagger used to try to kill Bran, belonged to LF, showed up in that book Sam saw in the Citadel, given to Bran by LF, given to Arya by Bran, was Valyrian steel. That’s what kills WWs & the NK (remember Jon using the Mormont sword to kill that WW at Hard Home).

Arya is a faceless man, an assassin. She’s got plenty of weapons at all times.

BTW is Needle (the sword Jon made for her in season 1) Valyrian steel too? I can’t remember.
ETA: just googled...no it isn’t


----------



## juneping

Charles said:


> 14 minutes...as the dragon flies.
> *I dunno...I just think this ep was rushed and was mostly pointless fighting.  You have 2 dragons.  Why not use them first to start taking out the wights instead of losing almost all of your Dothraki?*
> I could barely see anything.
> It seemed like a lot of filler (Arya in the library, so. much. fighting) when they should have focused more on the NK and him trying to get to Bran.  Then Arya jumping out of the bushes like a spider monkey killing him almost right away??  About 20 minutes before the ending, I just wanted it to be over.


i thought about the same too...but i think if the two dragons just fly all the way out there....they can be an easy targets......
strategically speaking...they should have stayed instead of charging ahead...but from a cinematic POV....that's an impressive scene...the outcome would have been the same. they're on horses...so the front line.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Charles said:


> 14 minutes...as the dragon flies.
> 
> 
> 
> How's about Tormy?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next time, use spoiler tags when you're spoiling something???
> 
> I dunno...I just think this ep was rushed and was mostly pointless fighting.  You have 2 dragons.  Why not use them first to start taking out the wights instead of losing almost all of your Dothraki?
> I could barely see anything.
> It seemed like a lot of filler (Arya in the library, so. much. fighting) when they should have focused more on the NK and him trying to get to Bran.  Then Arya jumping out of the bushes like a spider monkey killing him almost right away??  About 20 minutes before the ending, I just wanted it to be over.



The original plan was to wait with both dragons for the NK to reveal himself so then they can fight him with 2 dragons vs 1. But when Danny saw how she lost the Dorthraki she went to help, thats why Jon grabbed her and tried to stop her because it wasnt part of the plan. Which is exactly why when the NK did reveal himself, Jon was left to chase him alone. Maybe if she never left he wouldnt have gotten the chance to rise the dead like he did in front of Jon and the episode wouldve gone in a completely different direction.


----------



## Singra

I thought the quote from Sansa about facing the truth (death or themselves) was pretty key. It’ll be interesting to see how everyone deals with the fallout of the battle.

I liked how many of the characters faced circumstances that were mirroring things they had experienced in their past and were either overcoming things or being knocked down to size. For example Arya, as she was fleeing the library zombies and she gets rescued by the hound and Beric and she feels like a scared little girl again... that’s been a moment that’s played out before when her father, mother and brother were killed and she was pulled away/rescued by older soldiers. The interaction after that between her and the red woman totally worked for me. The way it linked all the experiences in her life to this moment. And how the NK was back to the moment he was created... okay it wasn’t the same exact location but it was a heart tree with the memory of the children of the forest in the form of Bran. How the NK has been so completely consumed with destroying that which had created him etc...

If you thought about how the show deals with fate and how they’ve always obscurely referenced the godlike machinations with symbolism and really hard to understand prophecy... yeah I thought they did a pretty good job of pulling all the threads together while still maintaining an ambiguity. I liked how the character who had been looking for his purpose (Beric) died without knowing how it fit into the larger picture. And the rather useless way Theon achieved his redemption... though I like to think Theon’s purpose was as a delay tactic so that Arya could kill the NK so he was an important pawn in the larger godlike chess game.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## bisousx

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4417726



omg LOL


----------



## lallybelle

Gods, I'm still so freaking annoyed. UGH.


----------



## gracekelly

Charles said:


> 14 minutes...as the dragon flies.
> 
> 
> 
> How's about Tormy?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next time, use spoiler tags when you're spoiling something???
> 
> I dunno...I just think this ep was rushed and was mostly pointless fighting.  You have 2 dragons.  Why not use them first to start taking out the wights instead of losing almost all of your Dothraki?
> I could barely see anything.
> It seemed like a lot of filler (Arya in the library, so. much. fighting) when they should have focused more on the NK and him trying to get to Bran.  Then Arya jumping out of the bushes like a spider monkey killing him almost right away??  About 20 minutes before the ending, I just wanted it to be over.


Charles you wouldn’t be you if you didn’t post this lol!  Points taken but I was on the edge of my seat and loved every minute!


----------



## juneping

question: when the red woman saw Grey Worm in the battle field, she greeted him w "valar morghulis"...it's the same line when Arya was looking for the faceless man for training....what does it mean?


----------



## JA_UK

juneping said:


> question: when the red woman saw Grey Worm in the battle field, she greeted him w "vahas mongulis"...it's the same line when Arya was looking for the faceless man for training....what does it mean?



Valar Morghulis = all men must die 
To which the reply 
Valar Dohaeris = all men must serve


----------



## Elly_N

juneping said:


> question: when the red woman saw Grey Worm in the battle field, she greeted him w "valar morghulis"...it's the same line when Arya was looking for the faceless man for training....what does it mean?



It’s High Valyrian for “all men must die”. And the reply “valar dohaeris” means “all men must serve”


----------



## Vlad

Wtf was Bran doing the whole time after taking his ravens for a short, leisurely spin? Surely there must be more to this saga...


----------



## Vlad

I have to admit that I was pretty annoyed by the literal darkness of the scenes once the ominous frost cloud cover enveloped WF... it was hard to make out much of the action and characters. Perhaps I need to rewatch it in a crisp HD, high bitrate web file to make out more details.

Cheers to Theon tho, boy redeemed himself and went out with a bang. 

Coming to think of it, I am sure that Bran already saw the future as it was going to unravel, so he decided to f*** off to a cozy beach somewhere while the others were slaying and getting slain.


----------



## Elly_N

Vlad said:


> Wtf was Bran doing the whole time after taking his ravens for a short, leisurely spin? Surely there must be more to this saga...



Right? Haha! Hopefully some recon for the next battle. I think he knew how it was going to pan out so he just sat there and did nothing.


----------



## Tivo

What a letdown. 
Except for Arya’s entire arc.
She’s amazing.


----------



## bisousx

I didn’t love the darkness but it made me feel the anxiety of facing the unknown. If not for that, it would’ve been like any other episode. I was feeling even a bit sad when the Dothraki’s fire started going out. Overall excellent cinematography imo. But I’m more excited to see the battle against Cersei.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vlad said:


> I have to admit that I was pretty annoyed by the literal darkness of the scenes once the ominous frost cloud cover enveloped WF... it was hard to make out much of the action and characters. Perhaps I need to rewatch it in a crisp HD, high bitrate web file to make out more details.
> 
> Cheers to Theon tho, boy redeemed himself and went out with a bang.
> 
> Coming to think of it, I am sure that Bran already saw the future as it was going to unravel, *so he decided to f*** off to a cozy beach somewhere *while the others were slaying and getting slain.



Lol! 

It was way too dark for me too! I really had trouble trying to see everything, the NK put that ice cloud over everything so you couldn't see diddly swat!

I just re watched it & I didn't see Jon walk through any fire? It was all around him thanks to Dany who came to his rescue. I even had it on slow motion, couldn't see any fire touch him, just all around him killing the WK's. When Dany walked through fire her clothes were burnt off her. Jon was still fully clothed. That's just my thoughts.

I think Bran knew of two possible outcomes & didn't know until the end which one would play out.

Theon knew he was going to die as he crying when Bran told him "You're a good man." Then he charged at the NK.


----------



## gracekelly

Vlad said:


> Wtf was Bran doing the whole time after taking his ravens for a short, leisurely spin? Surely there must be more to this saga...


That was my question.  Was this his way of surveying the battle?  I thought he looked like a lox just sitting there with the dead stare.  My next question is whether he is going to stay at Winterfell or travel south. He could be doing useful recon there if he wargs into a raven.  This is what the Wildings and the Thenns did with their guy who could warg.


----------



## Vlad

bisousx said:


> But I’m more excited to see the battle against Cersei.



My money is on Sir Kingslayer-gone-Queenslayer Jamie. Wouldn't be shocked if he kills his sister,


----------



## Vlad

Tivo said:


> What a letdown.
> Except for Arya’s entire arc.
> She’s amazing.



I too had hoped for some of the more outlandish theories to have come to light, instead the outcome was kinda meh to me.

Also, all of our heroes who had been lined up in the first row of soldiers should have been absolutely obliterated with that initial World War Z style wall of undead rolling over them... yet they still somehow made it thru?


----------



## Tivo

Vlad said:


> My money is on Sir Kingslayer-gone-Queenslayer Jamie. Wouldn't be shocked if he kills his sister,


I’ve been thinking this as well.


----------



## Soniaa

Yall can call it warg...but Bran was clearly taking a nap! Duh!


----------



## Soniaa

... and so was Cersei


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

What I would like to know is, who's left to fight Cersei's army? All the Dothraki were killed along with most of the Unsullied? So who's left to fight Cersei's army? Unless Dany gets Daario & The Second sons to help? They were left behind.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Vlad said:


> My money is on Sir Kingslayer-gone-Queenslayer Jamie. Wouldn't be shocked if he kills his sister,


I'm not sure, yes he pledged loyalty to Danny but he believes shes pregnant idk if I he can kill her thinking that shes carrying their child.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

lovlouisvuitton said:


> What I would like to know is, who's left to fight Cersei's army? All the Dothraki were killed along with most of the Unsullied? So who's left to fight Cersei's army? Unless Dany gets Daario & The Second sons to help? They were left behind.



Maybe Theons sister and her army from the Iron Islands? Interesting to see how many people they truly have left after this battle.


----------



## knasarae

Vlad said:


> My money is on Sir Kingslayer-gone-Queenslayer Jamie. Wouldn't be shocked if he kills his sister,



I used to think it would be Jaime or Tyrion... but now I think it will be Jaime via Arya.  Melissandra said she would close green eyes... Cersei has green eyes.



Vlad said:


> I too had hoped for some of the more outlandish theories to have come to light, instead the outcome was kinda meh to me.
> 
> Also, all of our heroes who had been lined up in the first row of soldiers should have been absolutely obliterated with that initial World War Z style wall of undead rolling over them... yet they still somehow made it thru?



I need Bran to give the rest of the backstory about the NK or maybe Sam to find it in one of the books he stole.  This rushed storytelling is doing a disservice to such a powerful villain.  We need closure!



Soniaa said:


> Yall can call it warg...but Bran was clearly taking a nap! Duh!



Funny thing is in real life the actor wears glasses.  He's never worn contacts so that's why it's so easy for his stares to be creepy... he really can't see!!



lovlouisvuitton said:


> What I would like to know is, who's left to fight Cersei's army? All the Dothraki were killed along with most of the Unsullied? So who's left to fight Cersei's army? Unless Dany gets Daario & The Second sons to help? They were left behind.



I'd like to know too.  Daenerys can't just go through and blaze down Westeros... too many innocent people would die.


----------



## gracekelly

lovlouisvuitton said:


> What I would like to know is, who's left to fight Cersei's army? All the Dothraki were killed along with most of the Unsullied? So who's left to fight Cersei's army? Unless Dany gets Daario & The Second sons to help? They were left behind.


I was hoping that Varys would go over or send a message somehow to Daario to come over with the Second Sons.  They should have dispatched him from Winterfell before the battle began.  I do think Yara will help in some way.  I think the Doraki were obliterated and the Unsullied took a huge hit.  The next question is whether the Lannister army will be willing to fight against Jaime since he was their leader for so long.

@knasarae   Cercei had no problem using wildfire and blowing up the Sept.  She will use it again if she thinks it necessary.  If Dany decides to rain fire with the dragons, then this could be a sticking point with Jon who will not like the idea.  Looking at the preview, it seems that she is still in control and he hasn't told anyone who he is.


----------



## juneping

i want to see how the hound will kill the mountain....
may be the mountain will kill jaime at the battle field and arya uses his face to kill cersi.....


----------



## 2cello

Jayne1 said:


> Or a dragon? Or make themselves into a kind of bridge like the ants do...



Okay how prescient were you.  The dead did the ant thing to build a bridge to get over the fire.  Good job!!


----------



## tweegy

Soniaa said:


> What if Arya failed to catch the dagger with her right hand?!....


Then we'd have a much shorter season than promised.


----------



## tweegy

I busted out laughing at the bolded! 





knasarae said:


> Have you ever held your breath for 80 minutes straight??!!!
> 
> 1. The Night Army prepared for the dragons and fire. Team Living didn’t prepare for that.  But that’s neither here nor there...
> 
> 2. What is up with the Hound? I feel like he should be past the fire after everything that's happened.
> 
> 3. I’m so confused about Melisandra.* She just came and lit a few fires and disintegrated? *Her role was way too rushed. We got nothing more about the prophecy she was so focused on in the beginning with Stannis.
> 
> 4. Missandei stick up for your Queen! I enjoy any time someone has an opportunity to shut Sansa up. #boop
> 
> 5. I have no idea how this will go for Jamie. He still loves Cersei and believes she is pregnant with their child. He probably thinks she would at least indulge him and have a conversation. I don’t.
> 5a. I wish Brienne didn’t love him. I wonder if she will tell him now?
> 
> 6. Sam should’ve stayed in the crypt like they told him to. He learned during the Night’s Watch he wasn’t built for that life.
> 
> 7. Now let’s take a moment to honor the fallen...
> 
> Edison, your watch has ended valiantly, sir.
> 
> Beric, it seems you were brought back for the last time. Go into the light.
> 
> Rip Theon Greyjoy. Thank you for redeeming yourself to the Starks. May you be reunited with your manhood in the afterlife.
> 
> The Mormonts
> Baby Boss Bear Lyanna Mormont. Named after a noble lady of a noble House, and the mother of Aegon Targaryen. Your wisdom, bravery and perseverance will be told by all the North for many generations to come. We salute you.
> 
> Sir Jorah Mormont. Drogon cradling him and Daenerys was so heartbreaking. But I’m sure there’s no other way he would’ve wanted to go than bringing honor back to his name and defending the woman he loved. Rest well, sir.
> 
> 8. I have been rooting for Tyrion and Arya since Season 1. Tyrion has shown himself to be a skillful advisor and mentor over and over again. That moment he and Sansa had in the crypt had me choking the life out of my pillow.
> 
> 9. If anyone was still unaware of Arya’s skill and prowess... IF YA DON’T KNOW NOW YOU KNOWWW! She was twirling around with that weapon Gendry made her like a ballerina assassin. She evolved from Clapback Arya into BEASTMODE ARYA. I’m glad she was able to have this moment because I don’t think it will ultimately end well for her. Arya still owes a debt to the many-faced gods and they are going to collect.
> 9a. Doesn't Cersei have green eyes?
> 
> Final Thought: Game of Thrones should show on Friday, so that we have the entire weekend to recover.


----------



## tweegy

frick&frack said:


> Arya gave Sansa a dragon glass (obsidian) knife that was recently made by Gendry.
> 
> The dagger used to try to kill Bran, belonged to LF, showed up in that book Sam saw in the Citadel, given to Bran by LF, given to Arya by Bran, was Valyrian steel. That’s what kills WWs & the NK (remember Jon using the Mormont sword to kill that WW at Hard Home).
> 
> Arya is a faceless man, an assassin. She’s got plenty of weapons at all times.
> 
> BTW is Needle (the sword Jon made for her in season 1) Valyrian steel too? I can’t remember.
> ETA: just googled...no it isn’t


No needle was just castle forged steel, The dagger is her only valyrian piece


----------



## tweegy

Vlad said:


> I have to admit that I was pretty annoyed by the literal darkness of the scenes once the ominous frost cloud cover enveloped WF... it was hard to make out much of the action and characters. Perhaps I need to rewatch it in a crisp HD, high bitrate web file to make out more details.
> 
> Cheers to Theon tho, boy redeemed himself and went out with a bang.
> 
> Coming to think of it, I am sure that Bran already saw the future as it was going to unravel, so he decided to f*** off to a cozy beach somewhere while the others were slaying and getting slain.


I don't think Bran can see very far into the future if at all. I think the ravens were to lure the NK to him.. He reached his hand out at a point in time..


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> I used to think it would be Jaime or Tyrion... but now I think it will be Jaime via Arya.  Melissandra said she would close green eyes... Cersei has green eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> I need Bran to give the rest of the backstory about the NK or maybe Sam to find it in one of the books he stole.  This rushed storytelling is doing a disservice to such a powerful villain.  We need closure!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is in real life the actor wears glasses.  He's never worn contacts so that's why it's so easy for his stares to be creepy... he really can't see!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know too.  Daenerys can't just go through and blaze down Westeros... too many innocent people would die.


I cant see arya getting a score of 2/2 Altho, she is still on her list. But I just think maybe it will be Jamie.


----------



## Singra

tweegy said:


> I don't think Bran can see very far into the future if at all. I think the ravens were to lure the NK to him.. He reached his hand out at a point in time..


Yes I think the raven wargging was to draw the NK out. It felt to me like the whole purpose of much of the action was for the NK to get to the tree.

The NK was still quite careful on his approach to Winterfell, there were several waves of zombie peeps before he showed up on a dragon. I suppose the same could be said for Jon/Danys strategy of letting the Dothraki out in the first wave instead of just using the dragons. They had to establish where the boundaries of the army of the dead were... I mean they like many viewers couldn’t see a damn thing. They didn’t know how close zombie dragon was and the dragons were their most precious piece on the board... no use in risking it so early on.

I suppose if you were to look at it from a god/magic/children of the forest memory perspective you could argue the ultimate strategy was to lure the NK to the heart tree, make him cocky enough to leave him exposed so that Arya could kill him.

I mean ultimately lots of decisions were made because it made it easier to tell a visual story but if you piece it together it tracks... maybe not satisfying for some but it tracks.

I learnt my lesson last season... don’t invest too much time in anticipating what will happen on game of thrones... and if you are going to try... interpret things with the logic established by the show and only the show.


----------



## tweegy

Singra said:


> Yes I think the raven wargging was to draw the NK out. It felt to me like the whole purpose of much of the action was for the NK to get to the tree.
> 
> The NK was still quite careful on his approach to Winterfell, there were several waves of zombie peeps before he showed up on a dragon. I suppose the same could be said for Jon/Danys strategy of letting the Dothraki out in the first wave instead of just using the dragons. They had to establish where the boundaries of the army of the dead were... I mean they like many viewers couldn’t see a damn thing. They didn’t know how close zombie dragon was and the dragons were their most precious piece on the board... no use in risking it so early on.
> 
> I suppose if you were to look at it from a god/magic/children of the forest memory perspective you could argue the ultimate strategy was to lure the NK to the heart tree, make him cocky enough to leave him exposed so that Arya could kill him.
> 
> I mean ultimately lots of decisions were made because it made it easier to tell a visual story but if you piece it together it tracks... maybe not satisfying for some but it tracks.
> 
> I learnt my lesson last season... don’t invest too much time in anticipating what will happen on game of thrones... and if you are going to try... interpret things with the logic established by the show and only the show.


LOL I learn't my lesson since around season 2 I was like "aww dangit I can't predict this mess' LOL


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Auto-correct is driving me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Soniaa said:


> What if Arya failed to catch the dagger with her right hand?!....





tweegy said:


> Then we'd have a much shorter season than promised.



Lol!  And must not forget to use the pointy end!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

* Yep, Tormy would be one nickname.
* I was pissed that the Dothraki had to go first. Not even their 'hood and now they're basically wiped out. I did think the fire would have helped them more than it did.
* I understand the narrative behind the fog and smoke but wish the production had not been so literal. Battle scenes in past seasons were much more powerful when you could actually see and be amazed by the force, misery and magnitude.
* Good news: Sam remained true to his character. Bad news: Sam remained true to his character. Punk ass crybaby.


----------



## chowlover2

Aside from the Blackwater, the others have occurred in daylight. This took place at night in a raging snowstorm. I think not seeing was deliberate, you saw what the characters saw, which sometimes was nothing. Fortunately I have never been in battle, but I have been in a raging blizzard and the lack of vision sucks. I think GoT got it right.

The only person I was disappointed in was Sam. We know he is not a fighter. He should have been in the crypts from the very start.


----------



## TC1

Vlad said:


> I have to admit that I was pretty annoyed by the literal darkness of the scenes once the ominous frost cloud cover enveloped WF... it was hard to make out much of the action and characters. Perhaps I need to rewatch it in a crisp HD, high bitrate web file to make out more details.
> 
> Cheers to Theon tho, boy redeemed himself and went out with a bang.
> 
> Coming to think of it, I am sure that Bran already saw the future as it was going to unravel, so he decided to f*** off to a cozy beach somewhere while the others were slaying and getting slain.


The darkness seemed to be the largest Twitter complaint as well. Truly a shame after 11 weeks of night shoots to make this epic episode and we could hardly focus.


----------



## 2cello

I don’t care too much who sits on the iron throne at the end.  But I hope it is someone who fought the white walkers.  Not fighting should disqualify you.


----------



## juneping

2cello said:


> I don’t care too much who sits on the iron throne at the end.  But I hope it is someone who fought the white walkers.  Not fighting should disqualify you.


it takes different talents to win a war than ruling a country....


----------



## 2cello

A good leader would have participated in some way.


----------



## CobaltBlu

So....What do you all think is going to happen with Bronn and the crossbow?


----------



## gracekelly

I didn't think that Sansa would travel down to Kin


juneping said:


> it takes different talents to win a war than ruling a country....


That is something that Dany discovered after she freed the slaves in Slaver's Bay/Mereen.  The difficulty was dealing with a society where the owner/slave relationship was ingrained.


----------



## gracekelly

CobaltBlu said:


> So....What do you all think is going to happen with Bronn and the crossbow?


We know that he wants the gold, but I like to think that he would never kill Jaime.  Could be wishful thinking.


----------



## chowlover2

I don't think Bronn will kill Tyrion either. The 2 of them were tight in the early seasons.


----------



## gracekelly

chowlover2 said:


> I don't think Bronn will kill Tyrion either. The 2 of them were tight in the early seasons.


Didn't Tyrion ask Bronn to work/sword play  with Jaime after his hand was amputated?


----------



## chowlover2

gracekelly said:


> Didn't Tyrion ask Bronn to work/sword play  with Jaime after his hand was amputated?


Yes! He and Jaime became close then and while Tyrion was in jail.


----------



## gracekelly

chowlover2 said:


> Yes! He and Jaime became close then and while Tyrion was in jail.


As greedy as Bronn can be, I think underneath it all he has a sense of honor and sticking by his friends, though I am sure he would deny it lol!


----------



## juneping

The integrity of Bronn came to test.....he’s either a man w integrity or he’s a man wants a castle [emoji553]


----------



## chowlover2

Let's hope he is a man of integrity...


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think Bronn wlll  get a castle anyway from Tyrion if he wants it. Remember Tyrion always says he’ll pay double.


----------



## chowlover2

How true!


----------



## Singra

Though in episode 2 they did bring up that old line of dialogue about how Tyrion always imagined himself dying. And he and Jamie specifically discussed dying.

I don’t trust Bron, I think we’re supposed to feel that Bron wouldn’t do it because he’s got such a good rapport with the brothers and him doing something out of loyalty would be somewhat surprising because they’ve never really shown an action from Bron that was truly selfless (not that I can recall anyway). Why show us the crossbow in episode 2 unless it results in something significant. What action would have the most interesting dramatic results and reveal the most about characters motivations?

Of the three characters... Tyrion, Jamie and Bron...
- Jamie does almost everything out of a sense of love and loyalty, ie “the things I do for love”
- Bron is motivated almost completely by self interest
- and Tyrion? Hmmmm he could be the dark horse... he acts out of love/loyalty (for good and bad) but he can also be quite ruthless.

So for example if Jamie, the beloved brother of Tyrion, were to die at the hands of Tyrion using the crossbow he used to kill another family member that might result in something interesting... how he reacts to Bron thereafter might reveal how loyal or ruthless he really is. The show has been foreshadowing something with Tyrion... not all together well... but it feels like there is some kind of switch coming from Tyrion. The interaction in the crypt with Sansa felt potentially quite important for his character.

or perhaps... Bron, someone defined by self interest, kills Jamie, someone defined by love and loyalty, and this action solidifies some action by Tyrion against Cersei, a character defined by all consuming self interest.

or perhaps... if Bron chooses not to kill either brother, at least initially... perhaps Bron really does have a heart of gold... maybe at a later point he chooses to kill one of them from a moral standpoint because of something one of them has done... perhaps Bron is bought off successfully by Tyrion but then something happens that he takes objection to and he decides to take action.... perhaps someone does end up dying in a bed with a “whore round his cock”... plus an arrow in the heart.

I don’t think this last scenario would really be a possibility but Bron has established relationships with all three Lannisters (though he never shares a scene with Cersei because the actors hate each other there’s a lot of dialogue that could be used in multiple foreshadowings) that makes this particular plot potentially interesting from a dramatic perspective.


----------



## duna

Singra said:


> Though in episode 2 they did bring up that old line of dialogue about how Tyrion always imagined himself dying. And he and Jamie specifically discussed dying.
> 
> I don’t trust Bron, I think we’re supposed to feel that Bron wouldn’t do it because he’s got such a good rapport with the brothers and him doing something out of loyalty would be somewhat surprising because they’ve never really shown an action from Bron that was truly selfless (not that I can recall anyway). Why show us the crossbow in episode 2 unless it results in something significant. What action would have the most interesting dramatic results and reveal the most about characters motivations?
> 
> Of the three characters... Tyrion, Jamie and Bron...
> - Jamie does almost everything out of a sense of love and loyalty, ie “the things I do for love”
> - Bron is motivated almost completely by self interest
> - and Tyrion? Hmmmm he could be the dark horse... he acts out of love/loyalty (for good and bad) but he can also be quite ruthless.
> 
> So for example if Jamie, the beloved brother of Tyrion, were to die at the hands of Tyrion using the crossbow he used to kill another family member that might result in something interesting... how he reacts to Bron thereafter might reveal how loyal or ruthless he really is. The show has been foreshadowing something with Tyrion... not all together well... but it feels like there is some kind of switch coming from Tyrion. The interaction in the crypt with Sansa felt potentially quite important for his character.
> 
> or perhaps... Bron, someone defined by self interest, kills Jamie, someone defined by love and loyalty, and this action solidifies some action by Tyrion against Cersei, a character defined by all consuming self interest.
> 
> or perhaps... if Bron chooses not to kill either brother, at least initially... perhaps Bron really does have a heart of gold... maybe at a later point he chooses to kill one of them from a moral standpoint because of something one of them has done... perhaps Bron is bought off successfully by Tyrion but then something happens that he takes objection to and he decides to take action.... perhaps someone does end up dying in a bed with a “whore round his cock”... plus an arrow in the heart.
> 
> I don’t think this last scenario would really be a possibility but Bron has established relationships with all three Lannisters (though he never shares a scene with Cersei because the actors hate each other there’s a lot of dialogue that could be used in multiple foreshadowings) that makes this particular plot potentially interesting from a dramatic perspective.



What if Bron kills Cercei wth the crossbow instead of her brothers??


----------



## knasarae

I had a couple people tell me episode 3 is much easier to watch on a laptop versus a television. 

For those of you who said Bran warged to lure the Night King, why would he need to do that? He already stated in the previous episode that the NK always knew where he was because of the mark on his arm.


----------



## Singra

^ Perhaps as an extra “come and get me big guy”, the NK tracking of him seems to be affected by range so maybe he needs a little extra help to pinpoint the exact GPS co-ordinates... I mean obviously it’s mostly being used by the director as a visual device so you track the action and have the reveal of the NK on a dragon... which I’m fine with... Bran is so passive the raven warging helps to give him something to do besides staring into the void that is life.



duna said:


> What if Bron kills Cercei wth the crossbow instead of her brothers??


Anything’s possible but what’s the dramatic payoff if Cersei gets killed with it compared to one of her brothers?






So I have a question... all through the show Jon and Dany have gotten out of an awful lot of scrapes with the help of divine intervention... because let’s face it their leadership styles leave much room for improvement. All that symbolism seemed to be drawing them to the fight with the NK. Now that the NK is dead is their supernatural support also gone? Was all of that divine support only to destroy the NK? And now that it’s over are they going to have to get in with things like everyone else?


I realized I made a typo in my earlier post:
So for example if Jamie, the beloved brother of Tyrion, were to die at the hands of Tyrion Bron using the crossbow he used to kill another family member that might result in something interesting..


----------



## Singra

I did have a second thought regarding the Bran warging ravens...

So the NK can pick up the magic of the CoTF but how much information is transferred exactly? And how are they connected? Maybe it’s a little telepathic... because it’s only after the ravens make contact with the NK + dragon that the NK makes that hand gesture and the wights start moving forward. Before that they’re waiting in front of the fire. Perhaps the information of the fire trenches was transferred via the ravens. And perhaps that was the grand lord of light, children of the forest plan, keep the NK in a confident position until the final moment... straw reaching? Probably.


----------



## jellyv

The point of the ravens was to track Arya’s movements so the timing would work out. This according to my deeply GOT-nerdy daughter. I think it’s a good theory.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

tweegy said:


> No needle was just castle forged steel, The dagger is her only valyrian piece


If it was just ordinary steel, how did Arya kill the WhiteWalker I thought it needed to be Valerian steel or dragon glass.


----------



## tweegy

CanuckBagLover said:


> If it was just ordinary steel, how did Arya kill the WhiteWalker I thought it needed to be Valerian steel or dragon glass.


Yes, the dagger was Valerian steel which she used to kill the NK, she has another sword which is needle.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

I previously said maybe Arya will use Jamies face to kill Cersei but what if instead Bronn tries to kill Jamie or Tyrion, Arya kills him and then uses his face back at Kings Landing so she can spy on their plans and be close to the enemy, maybe even kill Cersei as Bronn.


----------



## Singra

jellyv said:


> The point of the ravens was to track Arya’s movements so the timing would work out. This according to my deeply GOT-nerdy daughter. I think it’s a good theory.


Yes that sounds very plausible... I initially forgot how long Bran was warging for, it lasts right up until the NK arrives. Perhaps the ravens were also leading Arya through the melee to Bran or communicating with the red woman so she knows where Arya is or something... in any event it feels like the magic is doing something to push things along.


----------



## Charles

juneping said:


> i thought about the same too...but i think if the two dragons just fly all the way out there....they can be an easy targets......
> strategically speaking...they should have stayed instead of charging ahead...but from a cinematic POV....that's an impressive scene...the outcome would have been the same. they're on horses...so the front line.



No way!  Pretty much the first rule of war/battle is know your enemy.  They should have used the dragons for recon when they first heard the WWs were coming.  They should have stayed far enough away, but close enough to see what was coming, THEN make a plan.  They literally had double the dragons and when you have a 2 to 1 advantage, you use it.
Obviously the writers were trying to show how hard the battle was, but I still feel they could have written it differently to where it was realistic (actual military people have made comments about how their defense of Winterfell was poorly executed) yet still highlighted the overwhelming nature of it.


----------



## Charles

PradaforRada said:


> The original plan was to wait with both dragons for the NK to reveal himself so then they can fight him with 2 dragons vs 1. But when Danny saw how she lost the Dorthraki she went to help, thats why Jon grabbed her and tried to stop her because it wasnt part of the plan. Which is exactly why when the NK did reveal himself, Jon was left to chase him alone. Maybe if she never left he wouldnt have gotten the chance to rise the dead like he did in front of Jon and the episode wouldve gone in a completely different direction.



And that plan was dumb too!  Haha!
If one of the dragons attacked the wights as they were coming out of the woods, when the NK raised them, they'd have much farther to run to get to the castle.  Jon/Dany, whoever wasn't attacking the wight frontline would stay back and cover the attacking dragon and check for the location of the NK.  They def needed to read The Art of War before this battle!  
In the end, we can speculate all day, but they pretty clearly ignored some pretty basic rules of battle.  Reminded me of when Rickon didn't zig zag!



jellyv said:


> The point of the ravens was to track Arya’s movements so the timing would work out. This according to my deeply GOT-nerdy daughter. I think it’s a good theory.



How did this theory come about?  Last we saw of the ravens, they were flying towards the NK.  Did we see any ravens around Arya??


----------



## jellyv

Charles said:


> How did this theory come about?  Last we saw of the ravens, they were flying towards the NK.  Did we see any ravens around Arya??



I think Bran was thinking of several things to scout for and the ravens weren’t explicitly shown to be tracking only the NK, were they? If so remind me of how we know this. 

There was a definite sense of timing in Bran’s response to the approach of the NK, I felt. It was slow and deliberate, as if waiting for the trigger moment.


----------



## kemilia

Charles said:


> No way!  Pretty much the first rule of war/battle is know your enemy.  They should have used the dragons for recon when they first heard the WWs were coming.  They should have stayed far enough away, but close enough to see what was coming, THEN make a plan.  They literally had double the dragons and when you have a 2 to 1 advantage, you use it.
> Obviously the writers were trying to show how hard the battle was, but I still feel they could have written it differently to where it was realistic (actual military people have made comments about how their defense of Winterfell was poorly executed) yet still highlighted the overwhelming nature of it.


The showrunners (in past seasons) have stated that they've studied various ancient war methods to use in the show, they so did not do this for this episode. 

And the "plan" that Jon/Dany figured out totally fell apart when Dany saw her Doths immediately fall to the dead. Her emotions took over, and that's usually not good. At least no more dragons were lost (love those guys!).


----------



## kemilia

Charles said:


> And that plan was dumb too!  Haha!
> If one of the dragons attacked the wights as they were coming out of the woods, when the NK raised them, they'd have much farther to run to get to the castle.  Jon/Dany, whoever wasn't attacking the wight frontline would stay back and cover the attacking dragon and check for the location of the NK.  They def needed to read The Art of War before this battle!
> In the end, we can speculate all day, but they pretty clearly ignored some pretty basic rules of battle.  Reminded me of when Rickon didn't zig zag!
> 
> 
> 
> How did this theory come about?  Last we saw of the ravens, they were flying towards the NK.  Did we see any ravens around Arya??


Yes--always zig zag!


----------



## etoupebirkin

One thought I had when Danerys was on the ground by Jorah was why didn’t she just run in to the heat of the fire and have Jorah try to get to safety. If she kept in the fire and moved within it, the dead could not get her.


----------



## gracekelly

I think Cercei will die by the crossbow that killed her father. The prophecy says she dies by the hand of her little brother and I think that will be Arya wearing Tyrion’s face. The question is how will he die. Jaime is disappointed with his sister but I don’t know if he hates her enough at this point to want to kill her. That may change in the future episodes   We all expected Jon to kill the NK and he didn’t and now we expect Jaime to kill Cercei so that may not happen either.


----------



## juneping

^^oh...the prophecy...i think Bronn or Euron? kills Jaime and Tyrion kills Cersi for revenge...??
Ayra is going to play a part but i think she might not be doing the actual killing....
Gzz...so many people are justified to kill her....very hard to guess...lol


----------



## Tivo

chowlover2 said:


> Aside from the Blackwater, the others have occurred in daylight. This took place at night in a raging snowstorm*. I think not seeing was deliberate, you saw what the characters saw, which sometimes was nothing. *Fortunately I have never been in battle, but I have been in a raging blizzard and the lack of vision sucks. I think GoT got it right.
> 
> The only person I was disappointed in was Sam. We know he is not a fighter. He should have been in the crypts from the very start.



I get that, I really do. But creatively it wasn’t a smart choice. This is still TV and you have to make sure your audience can see what’s unfolding. Otherwise why spend all that money and put your actors through those grueling work schedules, if you’re not going to clearly display the product? This episode was a rare “L.”
They need to take the loss and stop making excuses and pray the coming episodes redeem the show.


----------



## Singra

I watched the episode on my brothers HD TV in a 





kemilia said:


> The showrunners (in past seasons) have stated that they've studied various ancient war methods to use in the show, they so did not do this for this episode.
> 
> And the "plan" that Jon/Dany figured out totally fell apart when Dany saw her Doths immediately fall to the dead. Her emotions took over, and that's usually not good. At least no more dragons were lost (love those guys!).


Yeah... And let’s not forget Jon and Dany aren’t the greatest military leaders. They’ve both had benefited from divine interventions and the dragons tend to dominate in most situations... that doesn’t exactly help in developing your strategic muscles.

Perhaps the point of this battle was that it wasn’t smart strategy... divine intervention was what won the NK battle.

For the longest time Jon has been banging on about how the NK was the THE battle to win and while that’s true there are still other threats out there... perhaps after this victory they’ll have an overdeveloped sense of their own abilities which doesn’t bode well going into the battle with Cersei... who from a selfish perspective made the right call by staying out of the NK battle.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

gracekelly said:


> I think Cercei will die by the crossbow that killed her father. The prophecy says she dies by the hand of her little brother and I think that will be Arya wearing Tyrion’s face. The question is how will he die. Jaime is disappointed with his sister but I don’t know if he hates her enough at this point to want to kill her. That may change in the future episodes   We all expected Jon to kill the NK and he didn’t and now we expect Jaime to kill Cercei so that may not happen either.


Which prophecy? Did i miss something?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Melissandra told Arya very clearly & slowly she would close Brown eyes, Green eyes & Blue eyes. I think it will be Arya that kills Cersei. Lets not forget that Bran can warg into any living creature. Remember, he wargged into Hodor & his direwolf, Summer. 

I don't think Cersei will be pregnant when the war starts, the scene from Season 7 which wasn't aired _Might _air in this season.


----------



## juneping

PradaforRada said:


> Which prophecy? Did i miss something?


i think there's one episode, before the theme song started....cersi went to the woods w a friend visiting a witch who told her about she'd be a queen but will be replaced w someone younger and more beautiful...and how she died


----------



## bhalpop

Vlad said:


> I have to admit that I was pretty annoyed by the literal darkness of the scenes once the ominous frost cloud cover enveloped WF... it was hard to make out much of the action and characters. Perhaps I need to rewatch it in a crisp HD, high bitrate web file to make out more details.
> 
> Cheers to Theon tho, boy redeemed himself and went out with a bang.
> 
> Coming to think of it, I am sure that Bran already saw the future as it was going to unravel, so he decided to f*** off to a cozy beach somewhere while the others were slaying and getting slain.



I read an article explaining how compressed the episodes are due to high demand, all over the world. So I deleted my recording and am trying to re-record it tonight. That was one suggestion, to try once the episode had been aired and there is less pressure/demand/viewership. We’ll see. It wasn’t too bad because the episode was supposed to be dark but there were times, it looked like parts of my screen had a black lacy veil over it. Seems like my set was having pixelation problems. And in the crypt, with Tyrion and Sansa, her face just kind fades away leaving just black spots. Pixel problems definitely. Wish me luck..


----------



## CobaltBlu

You all have made some good points! I love this thread! @Singra I can see Bronn killing Cersei with the crossbow in a quick play much like Sansa turned the table on Petyr.  (the prophecy with Arya is still on the table tho, I realize).  

Bronn could even set this up with Jamie and Tyrion offscreen like Sansa and Arya did. Though the showrunners do not repeat a good play often, they are known to nod back to an earlier event with a similar but still surprising scenario. Bronn would get his castle and gold, Cersei gone (buh bye), and Jamie and Tyrion live to fight another day or whatever. 

I was looking at the previews, it looked like Sansa was staying back at Winterfell when Jon and Ser Davos walked off. Hound looked to be staying behind also.

Who else has green eyes? Well, I was reading that Petyr was said to have grey-green eyes in the books. So, that could mean that Arya is done if the Red Woman was prophesizing in order (Walder Frey having brown). In the books Jamie has one green, one black eye (cool), and Tyrion has green eyes too.  But also the prophesy Cersei got was that her little brother would kill her.....so....


----------



## gracekelly

PradaforRada said:


> Which prophecy? Did i miss something?


When she was a little a witch told her that she would have three children covered in gold (royal) and that they would all die. She also said that her Valonqar/little brother would kill her.  The author is noting that Valonquar can mean something else.  Take a look at the link.

https://www.popsugar.com/entertainment/What-Cersei-Prophecy-Game-Thrones-41057434

If Euron is proposing marriage , I could see Cercei saying yes and trying to pass of Jaime's child as belonging to Euron.  She knows that the people would find it unacceptable if they thought this child was another product of incest.  I would expect her plan tinclude killing  Euron not long after the child is born if not before.  She is not about to share power with anyone and certainly not him.  Realistically, it will never get far enough for  anything to happen beyond her possibly accepting the marriage proposal and/or  the actual wedding.

If Jaime truly believes she is pregnant, this could be a reason why he could not bring himself to kill her.  On the other hand, if he does believe her, he may not want another child who could turn out like Geoffrey the Prince from Hell.

Oh no!!!  Had another thought.  Euron kills Jaime  or Tyrion in a sword fight!  Maybe Bronn could show up to save him?

So many questions hahahahaha!

Edited:  @CobaltBlu One thing is for sure.  They can't put Cercei and Bronn in the same scene so he can't be the one to kill her.  Very bad blood between those two actors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

gracekelly said:


> When she was a little a witch told her that she would have three children covered in gold (royal) and that they would all die. She also said that her Valonqar/little brother would kill her.  The author is noting that Valonquar can mean something else.  Take a look at the link.
> 
> https://www.popsugar.com/entertainment/What-Cersei-Prophecy-Game-Thrones-41057434
> 
> If Euron is proposing marriage , I could see Cercei saying yes and trying to pass of Jaime's child as belonging to Euron.  She knows that the people would find it unacceptable if they thought this child was another product of incest.  I would expect her plan tinclude killing  Euron not long after the child is born if not before.  She is not about to share power with anyone and certainly not him.  Realistically, it will never get far enough for  anything to happen beyond her possibly accepting the marriage proposal and/or  the actual wedding.
> 
> If Jaime truly believes she is pregnant, this could be a reason why he could not bring himself to kill her.  On the other hand, if he does believe her, he may not want another child who could turn out like Geoffrey the Prince from Hell.
> 
> Oh no!!!  Had another thought.  Euron kills Jaime  or Tyrion in a sword fight!  Maybe Bronn could show up to save him?
> 
> So many questions hahahahaha!
> 
> Edited:  @CobaltBlu One thing is for sure.  They can't put Cercei and Bronn in the same scene so he can't be the one to kill her.  Very bad blood between those two actors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL if bronn and Cersei are in the same scene for long.. that murder may not be acting but rather evidence for a case ..


----------



## Vlad

bhalpop said:


> I read an article explaining how compressed the episodes are due to high demand, all over the world. So I deleted my recording and am trying to re-record it tonight. That was one suggestion, to try once the episode had been aired and there is less pressure/demand/viewership. We’ll see. It wasn’t too bad because the episode was supposed to be dark but there were times, it looked like parts of my screen had a black lacy veil over it. Seems like my set was having pixelation problems. And in the crypt, with Tyrion and Sansa, her face just kind fades away leaving just black spots. Pixel problems definitely. Wish me luck..



Of course, leave it up to the sh*tty ISPs to not make enough bandwidth available to delivery a smooth, high bit rate stream during a popular show airing.


----------



## Freckles1

PradaforRada said:


> I previously said maybe Arya will use Jamies face to kill Cersei but what if instead Bronn tries to kill Jamie or Tyrion, Arya kills him and then uses his face back at Kings Landing so she can spy on their plans and be close to the enemy, maybe even kill Cersei as Bronn.



This is a great idea but those two actors hate one another - they won’t be in the same room together. Pretty sure it’s even in their contracts [emoji23][emoji23] bad break up. Don’t date your cast mates!!!


----------



## Singra

Yup Bron could kill Cersei... really anything is possible. The thing I liked about this last episode was how nothing happened in the way I expected yet the important actions had been seeded in previous seasons... you just had to not be attached to a predidea.

To me all the battle irregularities don’t matter because there were some really good character beats and some cool symbolism.

I liked how much eyes featured in the episode... from reflections in eyes (Melisandre), to stabbing eyes (Lyanna) to old enemies looking each other in the eye (bran and the NK) to prophecies mentioning eyes (Arya and the Red woman)... and from a visual perspective  I really liked how the Dothraki were snuffed out. If you think of the mammoth task of communicating the threat to a broad audience... emphasis on broad... I thought they did a very good job.


----------



## etoupebirkin

TC1 said:


> The darkness seemed to be the largest Twitter complaint as well. Truly a shame after 11 weeks of night shoots to make this epic episode and we could hardly focus.


I actually liked it, even though it was frustrating trying to see what was going on. I think it puts the viewer in the same situation as the characters. To me, it just added to the edge of your seat, Holy S**t suspense.


----------



## duna

I saw an interview with Kit Harington who said that the battle scene was totally filmed at night and it took 55 days of filming! I bet the crew was knackered!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

duna said:


> I saw an interview with Kit Harington who said that the battle scene was totally filmed at night and it took 55 days of filming! I bet the crew was knackered!


There was an interview with the actor who played the White Walker King and he said essentially the same thing - about a month of filming at night continually in cold and fog and then a couple of weeks of studio shoots.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

This is cute - apparently the Night King is a really sweet guy
https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/entry...t-king-softer-side_n_5cc89f32e4b0e4d7572b18a0


----------



## Charles

I think people are reading too much into Melissandre's eyes comment.  I think it was mostly referring to the NK.  She was basically saying that Arya would kill a bunch of people...and the NK.  I doubt they'd have Arya kill two very major characters, but who knows.


----------



## bisousx

Charles said:


> I think people are reading too much into Melissandre's eyes comment.  I think it was mostly referring to the NK.  She was basically saying that Arya would kill a bunch of people...and the NK.  I doubt they'd have Arya kill two very major characters, but who knows.



We can’t forget about Arya’s list though... Cersei was at the top of it.


----------



## Singra

Of the characters Arya has killed two stand out as having violated the fundamental rules of the gods.

1. Walder Frey (brown eyes) - the red wedding violated the sacred law of hospitality, doesn’t a character say something along the lines of... “the gods don’t forgive that”.
2. The Night King (blue eyes) - he wanted to snuff out the last surviving memory of the CotF - a supernatural godlike force and everything else for that matter. Let’s say that would land him in the gods naughty list.

If Arya is acting as the hand of the many-faced god and there are underlying forces manipulating events then so far she’s successfully eliminated two from the list... assuming the eye reference is a supernatural predestined kill list that specifies three targets.

If the green eyes is in reference to another person maybe people should be looking to someone who’s actions would have offended the fundamental rules of the gods that it would have prompted the involvement of the many-faced god (and possibly the lord of light)?

Does blowing up the Sept of Baelor count? Is there anyone else who’s done something agregious against the gods?

Just looking for links that are outside of individual character motivations... I do agree that having Arya come in and kill another major character that would have a sigs a tad predictable.


----------



## juneping

punk a$$ Cersi will probably kill herself....


----------



## gracekelly

PradaforRada said:


> Which prophecy? Did i miss something?



When cercywsd a little


juneping said:


> punk a$$ Cersi will probably kill herself....


She could just for spite if she thinks they are really coming for her.  She was seconds away from giving poison to herself and Tommen during the battle for King's Landing.

@Singra I agree that it would be too predictable for Arya to do the killing and that is why my really wild card was Sansa who certainly has many reasons to hate Cercei and want her dead.  The only problem is that I just don't see her leaving the North.  Oh no!  What if they are planning a b*tch fight between Cercei and Dany?  WWW King's Landing style?


----------



## knasarae

I don't think Sansa will leave Winterfell either.  There must always be a Stark in Winterfell.


----------



## jellyv

knasarae said:


> There must always be a Stark in Winterfell.



It is known.


----------



## QuelleFromage

gracekelly said:


> I think Cercei will die by the crossbow that killed her father. The prophecy says she dies by the hand of her little brother and I think that will be Arya wearing Tyrion’s face. The question is how will he die. Jaime is disappointed with his sister but I don’t know if he hates her enough at this point to want to kill her. That may change in the future episodes   We all expected Jon to kill the NK and he didn’t and now we expect Jaime to kill Cercei so that may not happen either.





CobaltBlu said:


> You all have made some good points! I love this thread! @Singra I can see Bronn killing Cersei with the crossbow in a quick play much like Sansa turned the table on Petyr.  (the prophecy with Arya is still on the table tho, I realize).
> 
> Bronn could even set this up with Jamie and Tyrion offscreen like Sansa and Arya did. Though the showrunners do not repeat a good play often, they are known to nod back to an earlier event with a similar but still surprising scenario. Bronn would get his castle and gold, Cersei gone (buh bye), and Jamie and Tyrion live to fight another day or whatever.
> 
> I was looking at the previews, it looked like Sansa was staying back at Winterfell when Jon and Ser Davos walked off. Hound looked to be staying behind also.
> 
> Who else has green eyes? Well, I was reading that Petyr was said to have grey-green eyes in the books. So, that could mean that Arya is done if the Red Woman was prophesizing in order (Walder Frey having brown). In the books Jamie has one green, one black eye (cool), and Tyrion has green eyes too.  But also the prophesy Cersei got was that her little brother would kill her.....so....



Jaime is the younger twin, so is also Cersei's younger brother and could be "valonqar"....

In the original Melisandre-Arya prophecy, brown, blue, and green eyes were in that order, so she may not have gotten to the green eyes yet.


----------



## knasarae

I like the symbolism in the way they've used the dragons too. Daenerys always rides Drogon, the biggest and named after her hubby, Drogo. Jon now rides Rhaegal, named after his father, Rhaegar. Viserion was killed and possessed as an ice dragon. He was named after her brother Viserys, who wasn’t worth sh!t either.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I don't think Jaime will be the one to kill Cersei, he still loves her & would pussy out! My guess it's going to be Tyrion. He has suffered & endured the most due to his sister. While I think he still loves her, if it comes down to just Cersei or Daenerys, he's going to go with Daenerys.


On another note, I see one of the Dragon's laying dragon eggs. they could be hermaphrodites? You never know with this show.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Vlad said:


> Wtf was Bran doing the whole time after taking his ravens for a short, leisurely spin? Surely there must be more to this saga...



This is the best explanation I have seen
From @MCarrelsTW on Twitter:


----------



## DeMonica

So ladies and gentlemen, I didn't like that much a the first episode, but I understood that it was a bit like a reintroduction after such a long hiatus so it had to be slow. The last two episodes were great, though, apart from that visibility problem. First I thought that it was my tv problem only but as it was confirmed here by you, lovely people, it's not. Seeing what the people saw in battle is a great concept but I'd still prefer to see a little more. Arya was a pleasant surprise, I thought it would be someone else but GOT as usual goes against predictions and has great female characters. I thought that the fight with the White Walkers would take longer and we would lose more major characters by now: Theon, Melisandre, Jorah and Lyana Mormont - it isn't so bad considering that we have three episodes left. Cersei is most likely to be killed at the last episodebecause I just can't imagine that she would survive. The question is really that who's going to sit on the throne. IMO the fairy tail option - Jon and Dany - is an almost impossible option. I'd love to see Tyrion surviving and getting closer to Sansa, but he or she on the iron throne? Maybe not. Even Arya has a chance now.


----------



## Frivole88

maybe Gendry will sit on the throne? because GoT always does the unpredictable. 



DeMonica said:


> So ladies and gentlemen, I didn't like that much a the first episode, but I understood that it was a bit like a reintroduction after such a long hiatus so it had to be slow. The last two episodes were great, though, apart from that visibility problem. First I thought that it was my tv problem only but as it was confirmed here by you, lovely people, it's not. Seeing what the people saw in battle is a great concept but I'd still prefer to see a little more. Arya was a pleasant surprise, I thought it would be someone else but GOT as usual goes against predictions and has great female characters. I thought that the fight with the White Walkers would take longer and we would lose more major characters by now: Theon, Melisandre, Jorah and Lyana Mormont - it isn't so bad considering that we have three episodes left. Cersei is most likely to be killed at the last episodebecause I just can't imagine that she would survive. The question is really that who's going to sit on the throne. IMO the fairy tail option - Jon and Dany - is an almost impossible option. I'd love to see Tyrion surviving and getting closer to Sansa, but he or she on the iron throne? Maybe not. Even Arya has a chance now.


----------



## knasarae

A friend of mine mentioned maybe it would be Arya & Gendry, but I just don't see either of them wanting that position.  I do like them _together_ though.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

knasarae said:


> I don't think Sansa will leave Winterfell either.  There must always be a Stark in Winterfell.


And I don't see her ever going back to Kings Landing - too many painful memories for her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DeMonica said:


> So ladies and gentlemen, I didn't like that much a the first episode, but I understood that it was a bit like a reintroduction after such a long hiatus so it had to be slow. The last two episodes were great, though, apart from that visibility problem. First I thought that it was my tv problem only but as it was confirmed here by you, lovely people, it's not. Seeing what the people saw in battle is a great concept but I'd still prefer to see a little more. Arya was a pleasant surprise, I thought it would be someone else but GOT as usual goes against predictions and has great female characters. I thought that the fight with the White Walkers would take longer and we would lose more major characters by now: Theon, Melisandre, Jorah and Lyana Mormont - it isn't so bad considering that we have three episodes left. Cersei is most likely to be killed at the last episodebecause I just can't imagine that she would survive. The question is really that who's going to sit on the throne. IMO the fairy tail option - Jon and Dany - is an almost impossible option. I'd love to see Tyrion surviving and getting closer to Sansa, but he or she on the iron throne? Maybe not. Even Arya has a chance now.



I think Jon and Dany now have come "star crossed lovers" - now they now they are related and they're relationship is incestuous.  I think one or both will die in the end.

I think Jaime will die, though I don't think he'll kill Cersei, especially if he think she's carrying her child and I think he has deeply conflicting emotions about her - a part of him hates her, but of him can't stop loving her.  I wonder  if Jaime will be Kingslayer for a second time? And end up dying that way (the guards turning on him).

I think Arya and Sansa will survive, but I don't see either of them on the throne.

I also think Tyrien will survive but I don't think he'll sit on the throne either.  However, with respect Tyrien, I do remember him discussing with Dany about succession plans and him saying it doesn't have to be hereditary, and give  examples of other ways to pass down power.   Then I think of the contrast between Dany and Jon. Dany grew believing she was the rightful heir to the Iron Throne by blood and decided to take it, in contrast, Jon was so sort of elected leader of the North.
I also think the Wildings and their determination to be free and to bend the knee to no one as well Dany's liberation of slaves.

It makes me wonder maybe no one in the end will sit on the Iron Throne (ultimate irony) too and maybe Tyrien will guide the country to some kind of constitutional democracy.


----------



## knasarae

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Jon and Dany now have come "star crossed lovers" - now they now they are related and they're relationship is incestuous.  I think one or both will die in the end.
> 
> I think Jaime will die, though I don't think he'll kill Cersei, especially if he think she's carrying her child and I think he has deeply conflicting emotions about her - a part of him hates her, but of him can't stop loving her.  I wonder  if Jaime will be Kingslayer for a second time? And end up dying that way (the guards turning on him).
> 
> I think Arya and Sansa will survive, but I don't see either of them on the throne.
> 
> I also think Tyrien will survive but I don't think he'll sit on the throne either.  However, with respect Tyrien, I do remember him discussing with Dany about succession plans and him saying it doesn't have to be hereditary, and give  examples of other ways to pass down power.   Then I think of the contrast between Dany and Jon. Dany grew believing she was the rightful heir to the Iron Throne by blood and decided to take it, in contrast, Jon was so sort of elected leader of the North.
> I also think the Wildings and their determination to be free and to bend the knee to no one as well Dany's liberation of slaves.
> 
> *It makes me wonder maybe no one in the end will sit on the Iron Throne (ultimate irony) too and maybe Tyrien will guide the country to some kind of constitutional democracy.*



Why not just let each of the 7 Kingdoms choose their own leader?  Seems to be what's happening informally anyway.  Also, where does the Iron Bank fall into all of this?  If the King/Queen of Westeros is over everyone, why do they have to borrow from the Iron Bank?  Who owns it?  What type of power do they have for real?


----------



## Soniaa

Why would arya use jamie's face? Jamie and tyrion are traitors to cersei. I think IF arya does a face swap...she's gonna use someone more trustworthy like qyburn.


----------



## Soniaa

etoupebirkin said:


> One thought I had when Danerys was on the ground by Jorah was why didn’t she just run in to the heat of the fire and have Jorah try to get to safety. If she kept in the fire and moved within it, the dead could not get her.


The dead got to her because she landed on the ground with drogon to help jon. And she stayed on the ground staring at jon long enough for the dead to crawl on drogon's back which is why she fell off in the first place. If they left the ground immediately the dead wouldn't have been able to approach her. Therefore perhaps jorah would've still made it/wouldn't have to save her asssss


----------



## tweegy

Jamie has to still be alive for a reason...There is no logical reason imo that both him and Sam are still alive while stronger fighters like Jorah and Beric died in that battle...

I believe something shifty will happen with Varys and Tyrion towards Dany.. they've been leading this way since last season. Especially that conv Missandei interrupted in the crypts of Tyrion and Sansa.



CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Jon and Dany now have come "star crossed lovers" - now they now they are related and they're relationship is incestuous.  I think one or both will die in the end.
> 
> I think Jaime will die, though I don't think he'll kill Cersei, especially if he think she's carrying her child and I think he has deeply conflicting emotions about her - a part of him hates her, but of him can't stop loving her.  I wonder  if Jaime will be Kingslayer for a second time? And end up dying that way (the guards turning on him).
> 
> I think Arya and Sansa will survive, but I don't see either of them on the throne.
> 
> I also think Tyrien will survive but I don't think he'll sit on the throne either.  However, with respect Tyrien, I do remember him discussing with Dany about succession plans and him saying it doesn't have to be hereditary, and give  examples of other ways to pass down power.   Then I think of the contrast between Dany and Jon. Dany grew believing she was the rightful heir to the Iron Throne by blood and decided to take it, in contrast, Jon was so sort of elected leader of the North.
> I also think the Wildings and their determination to be free and to bend the knee to no one as well Dany's liberation of slaves.
> 
> It makes me wonder maybe no one in the end will sit on the Iron Throne (ultimate irony) too and maybe Tyrien will guide the country to some kind of constitutional democracy.


----------



## Soniaa

knasarae said:


> *Why not just let each of the 7 Kingdoms choose their own leader?*  Seems to be what's happening informally anyway.  Also, where does the Iron Bank fall into all of this?  If the King/Queen of Westeros is over everyone, why do they have to borrow from the Iron Bank?  Who owns it?  What type of power do they have for real?


Then the show wouldn't be titled game of thrones..


----------



## 2cello

tweegy said:


> I believe something shifty will happen with Varys and Tyrion towards Dany.. they've been leading this way since last season. Especially that conv Missandei interrupted in the crypts of Tyrion and Sansa.



I agree with this.  Maybe not Varys but it does seem like the writers are foreshadowing a Tyrion betrayal of Dani.


----------



## bhalpop

So it worked! The viewing was much better on Tuesday's recording. Still dark but viewable. I actually picked up a few more things. I’ve seen complaints about Jon and Danny not doing much. I believe they were hanging back to protect Brann. They talked about it in episode 2. How they couldn’t be too close and yet had to protect him. And Melisandre was the one that sent Arya out to save Brann,


----------



## GoldFish8

bhalpop said:


> So it worked! The viewing was much better on Tuesday's recording. Still dark but viewable. I actually picked up a few more things. I’ve seen complaints about Jon and Danny not doing much. I believe they were hanging back to protect Brann. They talked about it in episode 2. How they couldn’t be too close and yet had to protect him. And Melisandre was the one that sent Arya out to save Brann,


Is it worth watching again? Was the quality really much better? I was so mad at the visibility and how incredibly blurry everything was (not just the scenes meant to be blurry).. would totally watch again if it’s clearer


----------



## bhalpop

Yes, for me. We have had real problems. At times on Sunday, my screen flickered. I also experienced what looked like the episode was shot through a very thin, black lace curtain. The scenes in crypt were particularly bad. Sansa would barely be more than eyebrows. (Slight exaggeration). Try it.. it will still be dark but it’s definitely better viewing..


----------



## pixiejenna

I enjoy reading all the random theories out there each episode lol. One is that Arya is still working for the faceless men, that they wanted her to kill the night king and that’s why they let her go home. I did think that it was weird that she peaced out.


----------



## knasarae

Soniaa said:


> Then the show wouldn't be titled game of thrones..



I was referring to who will sit on the iron throne at the end, not the show as a whole.

Maybe the people left will see that this cycle and never ending thirst for power isn’t worth it anymore.


----------



## frick&frack




----------



## pixiejenna

Lol


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Omg I love this show too much!!!!
1. Let me just say, the comeback was epic from the first episode of season 8. And the battle of Winterfell. Wow! I thought the Battle of the Bastards was the best one I’ve seen on a tv show, but obv was wrong...60 minutes of perfection...wow just wow (to those complaining about how dark it all was, if you have an option of ‘backlight’ on your TVs turn it up, helps)

2. What was Bran doing all this time? I really hoped he would have played a bigger role in defeating the NK but like someone here said, maybe Bran was keeping an eye on timing and guided Arya to her purpose...
Also, I don’t think Bran sees the future. When someone (can’t remember who) asks what happens after the battle, he replies ‘how do you know we survive it’ (not verbatim)

3. Perhaps Cersi was pregnant at the time but she miscarried? After she has sex with the usurper Greyjoy, he says he’ll put a baby in her and then there’s a moment when she looks a bit sad like she knows it won’t happen? The prophecy was that she’d have 3 children.

4. Am I being silly hoping Sansa and Tyrion will get together? After all they’re still married 

5. A bit on the tactical point of the battle. What if Dany’s dragons had decimated the WW as they were marching south of the Wall? Dragon fire would kill off large chunks of the NK’s army.

6. It’s got to be Jamie who kills Cersi. Could it be that Arya was the only skilled badass in the show and she’d have to kill all the remaining major villains?! No, too predictable...If Tyrion killed Cersi I think Jamie would be upset with him forever. It has to be Jaimie in the heat of the moment. Then perhaps he turns on himself and puff, all Lannisters are gone. (Tyrion has to be Mad King’s and Joanas son, come on!)


----------



## Soniaa

Rhaegal


----------



## tweegy

So I would advise y’all who don’t want to see spoilers to stay off Twitter ...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

tweegy said:


> So I would advise y’all who don’t want to see spoilers to stay off Twitter ...



I don't have an account on twitter, yet I was still able view the spoilers. Where there's a will, there's a way! lol


----------



## GoldFish8

tweegy said:


> So I would advise y’all who don’t want to see spoilers to stay off Twitter ...


Covering my eyes and ears until tonight.


----------



## gracekelly

I get the feeling that this will be a cooling off episode since we had such excitement and terror last week.

Thinking about what soldiers are left to fight the Golden Company. I sure hope Daario shows up with reinforcements because the numbers have to be low. The Dothraki must have been wiped out and the Unsullied certainly lost many . I’m sure Qyburn  has been perfecting his weapon to use against the dragons.  Speaking of dragons many question why the dragons were not sent out to immolate the Wights before they reached Winterfell.  They could do that with the next battle against the Golden Company.


----------



## Soniaa

gracekelly said:


> *I get the feeling that this will be a cooling off episode since we had such excitement and terror last week.*
> 
> Thinking about what soldiers are left to fight the Golden Company. I sure hope Daario shows up with reinforcements because the numbers have to be low. The Dothraki must have been wiped out and the Unsullied certainly lost many . I’m sure Qyburn  has been perfecting his weapon to use against the dragons.  Speaking of dragons many question why the dragons were not sent out to immolate the Wights before they reached Winterfell.  They could do that with the next battle against the Golden Company.


Nope!

First two were cooling off episodes. Now we gettin down and dirty!


----------



## gracekelly

Soniaa said:


> Nope!
> 
> First two were cooling off episodes. Now we gettin down and dirty!


Haha!  Are they going straight into the battle at  King’s Landing?


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Rewatching last weeks episode. The order Melisandra said it in was “brown eyes, green eyes and blue eyes”. So maybe Arya wont be killing Cersei afterall.


----------



## tweegy

GoldFish8 said:


> Covering my eyes and ears until tonight.


May have to longer than that doll, seems episode 5 was leaked as well along with the ending. I initially found out by accident. But I'm nosey so I read them all lol. But just warning y'all cause twitter in particular is laced with spoilers and leaks. So, if you're going on, go in Bird Box Style

Twitter is dark and full of spoliers


----------



## Soniaa

.


----------



## tweegy

Soniaa said:


> Somethin like that...


Let the others find out along with the show. I'm not sure if you're aware but, your posts are bordering to the point of spoilers.


----------



## Soniaa

tweegy said:


> Let the others find out along with the show. I'm not sure if you're aware but, your posts are bordering to the point of spoilers.


She asked lol! But you're right. My bad.


----------



## chowlover2

Ghost!!!


----------



## Soniaa

chowlover2 said:


> Ghost!!!


Yep they already showed ghost in the trailer


----------



## 2cello

Dani has terrible military advisors and instincts.  

We had a brief period when people were turning a leaf when they were facing extinction and then poof. Everyone is becoming unlikable again.  Meh. It’ll make it easier when the show ends.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

OMG! Rhaegal?????  I hope & pray to all the Gods he was just Severely wounded & not killed.   He did take one through the neck - But I still think there _Might_ , just _Might_ be a chance he make's it. Watching the ad for the next episode I see Tyrion looking shocked or amazed when he hears & sees something from the window.

Sansa simply cannot keep her big mouth shut! 

Cersei I hope dies a slow painful long death. *IF* she even dies? I'm sick of seeing that smirk on her face all the time!

OMG! Missandei  When she was beheaded & watching Grey worm's face I had tears in my eyes. 

Ghost - At least he made it!


----------



## frick&frack

PLEASE, no one post spoilers here. I’d rather watch the episodes & find out what will happen naturally.

My thoughts about the episode:
- I teared up seeing Lyanna Mormont in the pyre

- Dany is getting paranoid

- as much as I want to see Arya & Gendry together, I like the way they’re handling it

- as much as I want to see Brienne & Tormund together, I like the way they’re dealing with Brienne & Jamie

- I guess that’s it for Ghost

- Arya & the Hound on the road again...interesting

- heartbroken about Rhaegal

- Dany should have listened to Sansa about letting the armies rest

- I might be ready to see Dany burn King’s Landing to the ground


----------



## etoupebirkin

I thought it was less than satisfying. If you’re going to kill a dragon, make it worthwhile and not stupid.


----------



## 2cello

So I read the spoilers. Considering Jaime goes back to Cersei in this episode, the arc laid out in the spoilers could be true.  

If so, meh.

They should have stopped the series with the night king.


----------



## juneping

Something tells me Arya will die....

I think Varys will betray Dany and die 

Seeing Dany’s transformation from innocent to determine and now - quite amazing

Jon is such a punk- why he’s so apologetic about his birth right?? The army needs some rest before heading south. 

I love those philosophical scenes ....those lines were very good, especially Sansa w Hound


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

If Dany has any sense left for fighting (I'm losing faith in her ), she should ride Drogon & come up behind the fleet of ships because the weapons are on the bow of the ships. I didn't see any mounted on the stern. At least if she sneaks up from behind she should be able to burn the fleet into the water. They are expecting her to come at them full frontal, so it make's sense to come up from behind where they _might _not be expecting it. Actually, she should also do it when it comes to fighting on the ground.


----------



## pixiejenna

I felt like the way arya turned gendey down was almost like reliving the story about how John  b was in love with leanna stark and she didn't love him obviously.  

I was so sad that we lost another dragon but not surprised. They needed a few days of rest, dragons included. Dany is turning mad, not listening to everyone's advice. I think the real tipping point is seeing how loved John is . She's afraid that even if he doesn't want the throne that the people will want him over her. Interestingly John was mocked for not riding the dragon to king's landing. If he had he'd be dead right now. He's like a cat with 9 lives.

John really can't seem to grow a pair he can't even tell his sisters the truth and makes bran do it. I didn't expect him to keep it secret but vareys is right too many people know now it's not going to be a secret anymore. 

Jamie betraying brie and running back to Cersei was cr#ppy. All I wanted was some giant ginger babies. Girl should have went with him because he actually wants her. 

Mallisandi being executed sucked. Greyworm was heartbroken and Dany will seek revenge.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Dany's battle plan sucks. I think Jaime will be the one to kill Cersei. Knowing that she's pregnant with his child will be his punishment for not being a good man.

Overall, a good episode and I was happy to be able to see everything!

(I saw a spoiler that was purportedly the last page of the script for the final episode. I have no idea if it's the real deal but it was a silly add-on scene that has nothing to do with the show we're watching. I'm not going to go looking again.)


----------



## Soniaa

Dany's a shame to her family name! She managed to lose not one, but TWO dragons! She expressed more emotions for jorah & messendei than she did for her only set of babies her only poopsies! 
The writers were really lazy! 
Night king & Viserion couldn't kill Rhaegal but a greyjoy did?! Pfft! 
The long night should've been a longer night! It was discussed throughout the entire series more than anything else other than who'll ultimately sit on the throne.
Anyone that's made any characteristic development throughout the series are regressing back to their old selves.  
I can't wait for the books to come out, IF they ever do!


----------



## Soniaa

pixiejenna said:


> Dany is turning mad
> .


Apples don't fall far from the tree after all do they


----------



## Soniaa

Does jamie run back to cersei because he wants to spend possibly the last moments with her so their sins are washed away together?!


----------



## Soniaa

Arya is definitely "NOT a lady"! She has a one night stand with Gendry and then leaves him high and dry when he wants a lifetime of some more! #rolesreversedinmedievaltimes


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Not a spoiler - but look at the background at 21:50. I was laughing nonstop for like 5 minutes!


----------



## Soniaa

Soniaa said:


> Does jamie run back to cersei because he wants to spend possibly the last moments with her so their sins are washed away together?!


Or is it cause brie wasn't as good as cersei?!


----------



## Singra

Being with Breanne didn’t seem to give him what he thought it would. In the behind the episode clip the show runners described Jamie as having an addiction to Cersei. I also think when he hears what has happened he realizes there is a chance Cersei may win and at that point he’s computing future outcomes... and I suppose Cersei’s mythical child factors into it. And also maybe (whether he’s currently aware of it or not) he’s preparing to be another kingslayer/queenslayer or he’ll need to be taken out.... depending on how it goes with his Cersei dependency.


I thought it was a good episode... I like how they’re not wasting character’s deaths. I don’t like random deaths if there’s not going to be consequences.... I mean why waste all the time on the show if you’re not going to see the outcome that gets teased.

I quite like what they did with Jamie’s storyline, he’s so f***ked up. They really laid it on thick as Jon left winterfell, oh boy he’s a goner... which I know is what we’re supposed to think. I also don’t mind a certain predictability if they’ve justified it properly.

Pity about the spoilers  I don’t go searching for info so it would be great if people who have don’t post hints... I don’t want to know what happens.


----------



## Soniaa

Wait a minute...shiitt not adding up here


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## 2cello

Funnies on the starbucks cup.

https://uproxx.com/tv/starbucks-cup-game-of-thrones/2/


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## CourtneyMc22

2cello said:


> So I read the spoilers. Considering Jaime goes back to Cersei in this episode, the arc laid out in the spoilers could be true.
> 
> If so, meh.
> 
> They should have stopped the series with the night king.


please don't discuss or elude to spoilers in this thread. Most of us want to watch it naturally and even allusions like this are problematic.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa

Lol I didn't notice this...gotta go back and watch again


----------



## Soniaa

The blabbermouth was right for once


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## nyc_hou_mia

I think any will def come in riding the dragons from behind the ship. You can see it  in next weeks trailer, Euron turns around and looks shocked. Dany is becoming a bit annoying, she wants the throne so bad shes not the same as she was seasons ago, not sure I like for the throne anymore.


----------



## gracekelly

I don’t understand why Dany didn’t have the dragon throw fire at Euron’s ships.  She could have flown from behind.

Cercei is going to get caught in the middle of Jaime and Euron regarding the baby. I wonder if the surprise will be Euron killing her.

I guessed correctly that Qyburn would improve his weapon but I am more impressed with his placing them on the ships.


----------



## DeMonica

lovlouisvuitton said:


> If Dany has any sense left for fighting (I'm losing faith in her ), she should ride Drogon & come up behind the fleet of ships because the weapons are on the bow of the ships. I didn't see any mounted on the stern. At least if she sneaks up from behind she should be able to burn the fleet into the water. They are expecting her to come at them full frontal, so it make's sense to come up from behind where they _might _not be expecting it. Actually, she should also do it when it comes to fighting on the ground.


ITA!!!!!!! I couldn't understand why she didn't hit them with fire from behind. I think her advisors worry about her state of mind for a reason. After all he's father had gone mad and his brother Viserys seemed to be unstable, too, and the recent happenings (Jorah, Jon's revelation, the lack of real support in the North, etc) hit her hard. I truly feel sorry for her but I'm even more sorry for Tyrion, who's an extremely wise man with common sense and a strong moral compass, even compassion, yet he has to  reason  with people who don't want to listen. If it comes to capabilities he should sit on that throne. I don't envy Jon, either.
IMO Jaime's leaving has nothing to do with how satisfied he was with Brienne in the sack. He just can't NOT love that heartless monster sister of his and has to protect her. This feeling overrides whatever good intentions he had otherwise.
Arya was great, as always. I wouldn't be surprised if she killed Cersei, too. The Hound is going after his own brother, Cersei's half-human bodyguard. This couple has a realistic chance to bring down the Wicked Witch of Westeros.
Bronn and his little speech about cutthroats and the origins of great houses was one of the highlights of this episode. Well, it worked like this in the "real" world, too. LOL Just as how  "Iron Banks" dictate politics in the "real world". 
I'll miss Tormund and Sam. I hope we'll get to see them again. RIP Missandei.

Since I watch it on HBOgo there are no teasers after the episodes, so I don't know anything about what to expect in the next episode, but we have only two left, so I'm sure those two are going to be pretty intense.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## juneping

@DeMonica
the dragon didn't attack from behind was bad writing to me. when they're watching Missandei got beheaded, the dragon could come up behind them as well and melt the evil couple. remember when Dany was freeing the city of Mareen? the dragons came up from under the cliff....the whole battle scenes just don't make sense...ugh, just like that starbucks paper cup....

i think a lot of people like Arya (i am a big fan as well) because her changes/evolution was very external and straight forward, very hard not to like...and i appreciate more and more on Sansa....her changes are more internal and subtle. she becoming stronger and stronger. her views on the battle of bastards and the tired army going south were both spot on. she is a lady with wisdom just like Tyrion without the kindness lol.

i think its more and more apparent to me that RR Martin was saying no all good vs all bad....so we are watching the weakness of each character. i am not going to lie, i am scared for Varys. and i wonder he'll be betrayed by his little birds....they seemed to be bought by Qyburt (how Cersci burnt the church? not sure what it's called...)...


----------



## juneping

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4424463


both he and Arya got the same look after s*x......


----------



## Soniaa

Gotta admit that was brutally cold!


----------



## Soniaa

You know when dany was flying on drogon and approached the fleet at full speed I thought she was going to grill their assses but she just flew away and had this restraining look on her face as if she wanted to but she held herself back because of what tyrion said


----------



## gracekelly

The only woman that Jaime had been with prior to Brienne was Cersei and that point was made a long time ago.   If Brienne is pregnant that would be a good twist because I don’t think that Jaime will make it to the end. It would be poetic it he and Cerci  die together because they came into the world together.   Truthfully I was actually disappointed that J and B hooked up. I would have preferred her to love him from afar.

Dany is obsessed at this point and that is the danger. That’s what killed her brother. Varys realizes this. His character has always been focused on obtaining a good ruler for Westeros and he goes with whomever he thinks will do the job. He said his loyalty is to the people and not to the ruler.   In effect Jaime did the same thing when he killed the Mad King because the King was going to burn up everyone in the  city.   I see him doing that with Cersei as well and my thought was that was the reason why he wanted to return to King’s Landing. He knows full well what she is capable of and he wants to to stop her. He just fought the NK to save humanity so I don’t think he wants to see all these people killed to satisfy her ego or Dany’s ego for that matter.   Missandei died as a result of a pissing. contest between two women. Sansa is standing on the side observing and observation has always been her strength because she learns and uses what she learns.   I see her at the end and possibly ruling the Seven Kingdoms. What she said to the Hound said it all. If she hadn’t had all the horrible experiences she would still be the little bird and she wouldn’t be who she is, which is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## tweegy

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4424467
> 
> Gotta admit that was brutally cold!


Wasn't that soooo coincidental tho??! The ONE time Jon wasn't on Rhaegal he gets shot down by the fleet that they couldnt see from the sky... smh...


----------



## tweegy

gracekelly said:


> The only woman that Jaime had been with prior to Brienne was Cersei and that point was made a long time ago.   If Brienne is pregnant that would be a good twist because I don’t think that Jaime will make it to the end. It would be poetic it he and Cerci  die together because they came into the world together.   Truthfully I was actually disappointed that J and B hooked up. I would have preferred her to love him from afar.
> 
> Dany is obsessed at this point and that is the danger. That’s what killed her brother. Varys realizes this. His character has always been focused on obtaining a good ruler for Westeros and he goes with whomever he thinks will do the job. He said his loyalty is to the people and not to the ruler.   In effect Jaime did the same thing when he killed the Mad King because the King was going to burn up everyone in the  city.   I see him doing that with Cersei as well and my thought was that was the reason why he wanted to return to King’s Landing. He knows full well what she is capable of and he wants to to stop her. He just fought the NK to save humanity so I don’t think he wants to see all these people killed to satisfy her ego or Dany’s ego for that matter.   Missandei died as a result of a pissing. contest between two women. Sansa is standing on the side observing and observation has always been her strength because she learns and uses what she learns.   I see her at the end and possibly ruling the Seven Kingdoms. What she said to the Hound said it all. If she hadn’t had all the horrible experiences she would still be the little bird and she wouldn’t be who she is, which is a force to be reckoned with.


Dracarys for Varys. Dany told him if he has a issue with the way she was ruling not to conspire behind her back as he did the last rulers but rather come to her face and let her know. He is not holding up his end of the bargain...


----------



## gracekelly

tweegy said:


> Dracarys for Varys. Dany told him if he has a issue with the way she was ruling not to conspire behind her back as he did the last rulers but rather come to her face and let her know. He is not holding up his end of the bargain...


Yes I think you are right. Is Tyrion going to squeal?  When rulers get rid of their trusted advisors they get even more tyrannical. She is definitely heading down that road. She will never get over her obsession nor would she want to.   To quote British historian Lord Acton “power tends to corrupt; absolute power corrupts absolutely:”


----------



## tweegy

The whole mad queen thing is just basic imo. Cersei has done so much more henious things than Dany and not one person has called her mad. 
smh this season has its moments but overall quite disappointing imo. 

Just watching the next 3 episodes cause at this point, why not. 

But this show is like an employee that's given notice. They're just gonna do the bare minimum til they're out the door.


----------



## juneping

tweegy said:


> The whole mad queen thing is just basic imo. Cersei has done so much more henious things than Dany and not one person has called her mad.
> smh this season has its moments but overall quite disappointing imo.
> 
> Just watching the next 3 episodes cause at this point, why not.
> 
> But this show is like an employee that's given notice. They're just gonna do the bare minimum til they're out the door.


i think people are saying that in a relative term.....Dany was the queen that people loved..and now she's getting into that dangerous territory...
Cersci has always been hateful...so everything she's been doing was expected....if she let an innocent bystander live...we'd call her kind...lol


----------



## tweegy

juneping said:


> i think people are saying that in a relative term.....Dany was the queen that people loved..and now she's getting into that dangerous territory...
> Cersci has always been hateful...so everything she's been doing was expected....if she let an innocent bystander live...we'd call her kind...lol


Its just a mess... Its not madness, it's her buttons being pushed. imo saying shes going mad is just poor. 
Honestly, this season was clearly phoned in. Last nights episode just cemented it.


----------



## knasarae

One thing that I didn't initially realize, one of my friends pointed out to me this morning and then it made so much more sense.  I was shocked with Rhaegal's death but I also didn't realize the situation.  They were all headed to Storm's End to rest.  Cersei and her people _shouldn't _have known that.  Euron and his army waiting for them (Rhaegal was hit with the first arrow before any of them even knew Euron & crew were even out there) was a complete shock catching them off guard.  Also Qyburn had had months, maybe longer, to perfect the weapon used on the dragons.  My question is how did they know?  I know ONE person who has great little birds everywhere... Varys.  I've NEVER trusted him.  I don't think he serves "the realm" like he says.  I think he likes to be the man behind the curtain.  It's his way or the highway.  And if he doesn't agree, he'll turn on you in a second.  



tweegy said:


> Dracarys for Varys. Dany told him if he has a issue with the way she was ruling not to conspire behind her back as he did the last rulers but rather come to her face and let her know. He is not holding up his end of the bargain...



Totally agree.



tweegy said:


> The whole mad queen thing is just basic imo. Cersei has done so much more henious things than Dany and not one person has called her mad.
> smh this season has its moments but overall quite disappointing imo.
> 
> Just watching the next 3 episodes cause at this point, why not.
> 
> But this show is like an employee that's given notice. They're just gonna do the bare minimum til they're out the door.



I don't think Cersei is mad, she is and has always been pure evil.  So I think that's the difference.  The shift in Daenerys's behavior feels more intense to people.  It's like this quest for the throne seems to be teetering on driving her mad whereas Cersei's never really been "sane" lol.


----------



## gracekelly

tweegy said:


> The whole mad queen thing is just basic imo. Cersei has done so much more henious things than Dany and not one person has called her mad.
> smh this season has its moments but overall quite disappointing imo.
> 
> Just watching the next 3 episodes cause at this point, why not.
> 
> *But this show is like an employee that's given notice. They're just gonna do the bare minimum til they're out the door.*



hahahahahaha!  I respectfully disagree.  I think it is difficult to tie things up, but they are doing it successfully.  They stated in an interview that three years ago they knew how they wanted to end it and that makes for a successful conclusion unlike the craptoid ending of LOST where the writers were flying by the seat of their pants.  Ned Stark is not going to wake up telling Catelyn he had a strange dream.  

I think that Jaime believes Cercei to be a mad Queen and that's why  he will try to kill her.   The only reason that people are not calling her mad, is because she has made them dead.   

Martin supposedly used the War of the Roses as the basis of his saga.  I see quite a bit of Hitler/Nazi WWII  mass murder/death thrown in as well and this is true for both Dany and Cercei.  No one is nice, however you look at it.


----------



## gracekelly

knasarae said:


> One thing that I didn't initially realize, one of my friends pointed out to me this morning and then it made so much more sense.  I was shocked with Rhaegal's death but I also didn't realize the situation.  They were all headed to Storm's End to rest.  Cersei and her people _shouldn't _have known that.  Euron and his army waiting for them (Rhaegal was hit with the first arrow before any of them even knew Euron & crew were even out there) was a complete shock catching them off guard.  Also Qyburn had had months, maybe longer, to perfect the weapon used on the dragons.  My question is how did they know?  I know ONE person who has great little birds everywhere... Varys.  I've NEVER trusted him.  I don't think he serves "the realm" like he says.  I think he likes to be the man behind the curtain.  It's his way or the highway.  And if he doesn't agree, he'll turn on you in a second.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Cersei is mad, she is and has always been pure evil.  So I think that's the difference.  The shift in Daenerys's behavior feels more intense to people.  It's like this quest for the throne seems to be teetering on driving her mad whereas Cersei's never really been "sane" lol.



I wondered about Varys and his little birds.  I was hoping that he would be the one to send word to Daario to come over with the Second Sons.

 I also wondered at how easily Bronn waltzed into the room at Winterfell where Jamie and Tryrion were drinking. 

Even in Westeros there are spies and I'm sure that Cercei had them out there to report on the troop movements of the North.


----------



## Singra

On the issue of how Euron knew where to find Dany... I don’t see it as too difficult to find out, though they incurred many loses there’s still a lot of soldiers to move, not an easy things to hide.

And Dany is traveling by boat to storms end. I imagine Euron being the enterprising seafarer that he is would have many contacts in the shipping business... on route and likely in the various ship’s crew.


----------



## knasarae

Episode 4 Let's GO!

This episode was such a Debbie Downer. 

1. How in the world do you get rid of 500,000 dead bodies??!! ‍♀️Speaking of the dead..
1a. I wonder what Dany whispered to Sir Jorah? 

2. Ghost needed to stay with Jon and where in Carmen San Diego is Nymeria??!!  I know she has her pack but I was hoping they'd come and help Arya in some kind of way and then have a proper goodbye.

3. SAMWELL BETTER WRITE ABOUT THIS WAR. Every maester in the Citadel better sit at his feet and make a copy. Every kingdom better learn it and pass it down to the next generation.

4. Bronn is cutthroat, wooooow. Why did I have a small hope that he would actually be humane this time around? At least he gave them a chance to counter the offer. I’m still gonna need Arya to snatch his face.

5. Tormund!! Sam!! Why is everyone leaving?? Who said it was ok to break up the band??!!!

6. Lord Gendry Barathian of Storm’s End got sprung!!! So happy for him, but too bad he didn’t put it down on Arya and she broke his heart. She’s a man-eater 

7. Brienne got sprung too!!!! I was yelling “leave that incestuous king-slayer alone and go get your ginger Wildling!! Grossss!!!”  
7a. Then of course Jaime hits it and quits it. Who didn’t see that coming? Brienne. Brienne didn’t see it coming.

8. Arya said she’s not returning to Winterfell because she knows the many-face gods will come for her once she finishes her list. (Wouldn’t it be funny if she ends up saving all of the remaining crew too? Smh lol)

9. Daenerys saw Jon’s natural birthright coming into play for the 50-11th time and started feeling some type of way. Uh ohhhh. Cause then it just keeps getting worse.
FRUIT OF THE POISONOUS TREE:
9a. Not getting to see Sansa and Arya’s reaction when they realized their brother is actually Stark-Targaryen royalty??!!! I threw myself on the floor and showed JK how to throw a REAL TANTRUM!!!
9b. Can someone slap Sansa? Just once?? I don’t think Jon’s identity should remain a secret but Sansa was F.O.U.L. for that. She keeps talking about the importance of loyalty to family and then turns around and breaks her promise. 
9c. Daenerys is starting to act a whole JERK. Her obsession is clouding her judgement big time. She’s not listening to anyone. This woman spent her entire life for this moment, and she can’t take a few more months?
9c1. Now her behavior forces Tyrion’s hand. I understand Tyrion’s concern but I don’t think he should’ve told Varys. I’ve never trusted him. Who is HE to always decide who should be over “the realm”? I think he just likes being the man behind the curtain. Either way now Varys AND Sansa can take this and run with it. 
9d. Losing Rhaegal. Does this mean Jon will die too?
9e. Not sure why Missandei’s last words were Dracerys. Was she expecting Drogon to come out of the clouds and bust down thotiana? 

10. I still don’t think Cersei is pregnant.

11. I need everyone to go put their thinking caps on. Cersei needs to DIE. Periodttt.

Final Thought: I’m getting really frustrated not being able to see conversations firsthand and only seeing the aftermath. Jon/Daenerys about his real identity, Bran telling Arya/Sansa, Tyrion telling Varys. I realize rushed storytelling is probably to blame for this one too, but it’s still disappointing.


----------



## 2cello

tweegy said:


> The whole mad queen thing is just basic imo. Cersei has done so much more henious things than Dany and not one person has called her mad.
> smh this season has its moments but overall quite disappointing imo.



They've built up Dany to be one way for seven years and they are too quickly changing her into the mad queen.  With Sansa, at least, her story arc unfolded in a way and a time frame that made sense.  I agree the last season is too rushed.  The characters are now caricatures. 

I will be happy if Jaime does kill Cersei though. At least than that story arc wouldn't have been wasted.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wait until Dany finds out Jon told Sansa & Arya! She's going to be fuming!! She made Jon swear to her to keep it a secret & he just couldn't. 

I still have some faith that maybe, just maybe Rhaegal make's it. Only because he is now the same size as Drogon & when Drogon was speared in the arena he had way more spears pierce him then Rhaegal. One goes into his chest, another goes through his wing - But the worst one went sideways through his neck. That's the one that worries me the most. 

Just WTF is Jamie going to do going back to Cersei? Make her reason with him? Not a chance in hell that's going to happen! She's not pregnant, she's pretending she is. I don't buy it for one second. 

I see Arya using a face to get close to Cersei.


----------



## tweegy

Singra said:


> On the issue of how Euron knew where to find Dany... I don’t see it as too difficult to find out, though they incurred many loses there’s still a lot of soldiers to move, not an easy things to hide.
> 
> And Dany is traveling by boat to storms end. I imagine Euron being the enterprising seafarer that he is would have many contacts in the shipping business... on route and likely in the various ship’s crew.


Or I have a better question.. How did DANY and dragons Not see Euron LOL D&D apparently said that Dany just forgot about them.. !?!?! A Burrrrr??? Forgot?? They just spoke about the fleet on before coming down to Dragonstone. lol... smh... And Rhaegal got hit 3 times and Drogon flew dead on to them and was missed... I mean.. smh ok lol


----------



## Singra

Dany isn’t mad just yet but they’ve been telegraphing it (not very well) for years. I actually think this season has done it better than in previous seasons, I can see her losing it, I mean...
1. Her identity as beloved liberator is useless in the north 
2. She lost another dragon
3. She lost Missandei 

Finally she has some reasons to lose it.


----------



## tweegy

2cello said:


> They've built up Dany to be one way for seven years and they are too quickly changing her into the mad queen.  With Sansa, at least, her story arc unfolded in a way and a time frame that made sense.  I agree the last season is too rushed.  The characters are now caricatures.
> 
> I will be happy if Jaime does kill Cersei though. At least than that story arc wouldn't have been wasted.


I thought it was just me noticing these things but alot of folks are like '??!' right now.. It's just not matching up to what the previous seasons were building to.


----------



## tweegy

Singra said:


> Dany isn’t mad just yet but they’ve been telegraphing it (not very well) for years. I actually think this season has done it better than in previous seasons, I can see her losing it, I mean...
> 1. Her identity as beloved liberator is useless in the north
> 2. She lost another dragon
> 3. She lost Missandei
> 
> Finally she has some reasons to lose it.


I don't see her enduring things she hasn't endured in the past. She lost her baby and husband. Was betrayed. Was raped. Lost her Dragon.. AND then Lost another Dragon.. 

Other characters have lost also and they weren't foreshadowed as going 'mad'. I just don't get it.


----------



## Singra

tweegy said:


> Or I have a better question.. How did DANY and dragons Not see Euron LOL D&D apparently said that Dany just forgot about them.. !?!?! A Burrrrr??? Forgot?? They just spoke about the fleet on before coming down to Dragonstone. lol... smh... And Rhaegal got hit 3 times and Drogon flew dead on to them and was missed... I mean.. smh ok lol


I mean they have been preoccupied in the north, they’re tired, they’re not on their best game and Euron could have been lying in wait. I didn’t take too much notice of where the ships came from but I assumed they had been lying in wait behind the cliffs or something.

And they’ve told us many times that Euron has some bad ass fast ships and is probably one of the best seafarers out there.

I will agree it all goes very fast to the point that much feels forced or rushed but at this point I’m fine with it. I read most of these things as a shorthand... I do want to finish GoT sooner rather than later.


----------



## knasarae

Singra said:


> Dany isn’t mad just yet but they’ve been telegraphing it (not very well) for years. I actually think this season has done it better than in previous seasons, I can see her losing it, I mean...
> 1. Her identity as beloved liberator is useless in the north
> 2. She lost another dragon
> 3. She lost Missandei
> 
> Finally she has some reasons to lose it.


Yep.  All the people who were loyal _to her.. _she is losing them.  Even though Jon loves her and says he doesn't want the throne, if he changes his mind there it is.  She's seen first-hand how the people love and flock to him.  She's feeling more and more isolated. That could definitely drive someone mad.  I hope it doesn't go that far for her.


----------



## knasarae

tweegy said:


> I don't see her enduring things she hasn't endured in the past. She lost her baby and husband. Was betrayed. Was raped. Lost her Dragon.. AND then Lost another Dragon..
> 
> Other characters have lost also and they weren't foreshadowed as going 'mad'. I just don't get it.


No one else had a "mad king" for a father.  That comparison would come to anyone in her position, especially since it wasn't just her dad but known to happen in their incestuous family.


----------



## Singra

tweegy said:


> I don't see her enduring things she hasn't endured in the past. She lost her baby and husband. Was betrayed. Was raped. Lost her Dragon.. AND then Lost another Dragon..
> 
> Other characters have lost also and they weren't foreshadowed as going 'mad'. I just don't get it.


The ‘madness’ is more a hangover from her family legacy. Other characters are worried about the Targaryan tendency towards extremism... in those other situations you mentioned she still had her identity as liberator, force for good etc... now the pathway available to her is not clear. I can see her losing patience... in other situations key characters were able to temper her impatience but most of them are gone.

I don’t see her as mad just that she’s tired of doing things in the way that others want her to. She’s going to be a dragon... for real this time... in the way Olleanna suggested. Is that mad? Who knows? But in Westeros it’s likely to have a bad outcome.

I think the identity aspect is really key here... Jon’s presence means that her claim is threatened and as I mentioned in many other ways she’s not able to connect to people as she did before.


----------



## TC1

tweegy said:


> The whole mad queen thing is just basic imo. Cersei has done so much more henious things than Dany and not one person has called her mad.
> smh this season has its moments but overall quite disappointing imo.
> 
> Just watching the next 3 episodes cause at this point, why not.
> 
> But this show is like an employee that's given notice. They're just gonna do the bare minimum til they're out the door.


There are only 2 episodes left! S8 has 6 episodes. There's so much story to resolve! I can't help but feel this is rushed and we're going to be left hanging on.


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> No one else had a "mad king" for a father.  That comparison would come to anyone in her position, especially since it wasn't just her dad but known to happen in their incestuous family.


Imo they are using it as an excuse. So when she reacts they say "oh shes going mad. See! She's the mad kings daughter" when Imo Oleanna was right in telling her don't listen to them and stay true to what you want to do. Since Varys and Tyrion came on Dany's scene they have not helped her imo...They have just hurt her cause and only helped her in losing what she was working for.


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> There are only 2 episodes left! S8 has 6 episodes. There's so much story to resolve! I can't help but feel this is rushed and we're going to be left hanging on.


I agree. infact there are more questions than answers.. IMO Sam should NOT still be alive. I don't care what anyone says. That is a huge mess up... Sam came out of that battle without a scratch?!? Nope, sorry, that is mess.


----------



## 2cello

One article I read called it giving Jon Snow the "winners edit", and I thought that nailed it.  For me, I felt the writers wanted us to like Dany until this season, and now they want to make very sure we don't like her anymore.  It's not shocking but heavy handed IMO.


----------



## knasarae

tweegy said:


> Imo they are using it as an excuse. So when she reacts they say "oh shes going mad. See! She's the mad kings daughter" when Imo Oleanna was right in telling her don't listen to them and stay true to what you want to do. Since Varys and Tyrion came on Dany's scene they have not helped her imo...They have just hurt her cause and only helped her in losing what she was working for.


I think it's a natural inclination, to which some people might not even realize.  Madness is considered a Targ family trait.  Madness, dragons, fire... scary stuff that people have only _heard about_ for a long time.  I don't think most of them are using it as an excuse, but it's very easy for them to justify that line of thinking.


----------



## Singra

Do people hate Dany this season? I tell you who’s getting on my nerves... Jon f**king Snow... He is quite weak and earnest. In my book Sansa and Dany are two of the more interesting characters this season. Their arcs finally makes sense this season, last season felt so forced, I hated them last season.




tweegy said:


> Imo they are using it as an excuse. So when she reacts they say "oh shes going mad. See! She's the mad kings daughter" when Imo Oleanna was right in telling her don't listen to them and stay true to what you want to do. *Since Varys and Tyrion came on Dany's scene they have not helped her imo...They have just hurt her cause and only helped her in losing what she was working for.*


That’s the thing that makes it interesting to me, context and chemistry matter.

Theres not an unlimited supply of advisors, you get what you get. I quite like that Varys and Tyrion have been a bit crap at planning... although the writers have really screwed Tyrion’s character over the years.

Varys and Tyrion know the context of Westeros better than Dany and perhaps that has unnecessarily complicated things perhaps not.

A theme in GoT is facing your past/dealing with family legacy/memory... almost all characters are wrestling/coming to terms with their past. Not sure Dany could ever have escaped her family legacy in Westeros.


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> I think it's a natural inclination, to which some people might not even realize.  Madness is considered a Targ family trait.  Madness, dragons, fire... scary stuff that people have only _heard about_ for a long time.  I don't think most of them are using it as an excuse, but it's very easy for them to justify that line of thinking.


Man... like I said, Dracarys for this show LOL. It's just comedy now.

Hopefully we get proper closer in the book.


----------



## lallybelle

Once again Sansa is the absolute worst. She breaks her word to Jon and tells his secret? **** you. Catelyn Tully's daughter indeed.


----------



## tweegy

I just find it interesting was telling Danareys to be a dragon... Oleana and last night Missandei... Whereas the MEN are around her telling her to stay calm else be perceived as mad. 

Just something that makes you go hmmmmm


----------



## juneping

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Wait until Dany finds out Jon told Sansa & Arya! She's going to be fuming!!* She made Jon swear to her to keep it a secret & he just couldn't. *
> 
> I still have some faith that maybe, just maybe Rhaegal make's it. Only because he is now the same size as Drogon & when Drogon was speared in the arena he had way more spears pierce him then Rhaegal. One goes into his chest, another goes through his wing - But the worst one went sideways through his neck. That's the one that worries me the most.
> 
> Just WTF is Jamie going to do going back to Cersei? Make her reason with him? Not a chance in hell that's going to happen! She's not pregnant, she's pretending she is. I don't buy it for one second.
> 
> I see Arya using a face to get close to Cersei.


he never agreed to it though.....
i think that scene she made Jon to keep the secret is a way to show how insecure she is.
i always remember our dear Tywin Lannister (i like him, so regal) used to say, *any man how must say I am the king’ is no true king at all*


----------



## knasarae

Jon's identity is Jon's.  No one else's.  Whether he chooses to keep it a secret or tell people is his decision.  Who's to say (outside of those closest to him) that the general public would even believe him?  Yes, Daenerys seemed threatened and desperate in that scene.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

tweegy said:


> I just find it interesting was telling Danareys to be a dragon... Oleana and last night Missandei... Whereas the MEN are around her telling her to stay calm else be perceived as mad.
> 
> Just something that makes you go hmmmmm


Good there’s no reference to PMS


----------



## tweegy

B4gl4dy said:


> Good there’s no reference to PMS


And varys says Jon would be a good ruler cause hes a man. *record scratch* Tell us how you really feel Varys LOL wth


----------



## Singra

knasarae said:


> Jon's identity is Jon's.  No one else's.  Whether he chooses to keep it a secret or tell people is his decision.  Who's to say (outside of those closest to him) that the general public would even believe him?  Yes, Daenerys seemed threatened and desperate in that scene.


And the ironic thing is she’s judging it in the context of the north, she has no experience of Kings landing, where they keep emphasizing Jon and most stark men don’t do well... but he occupies the same identity space as she does and that’s a problem.

She’s more a warrior queen/liberator than someone who’s good at palace intrigue/politicking.

I quite like the way it’s played out on the show because it feels like it could have been preventable but it’s played out as it has because people are who they are and there’s not much they can do to change it.


----------



## juneping

i think the reason Dany is less likable this season is because she's so obsessed by the throne. when she was liked, she was about the liberating of the oppressed. and now...she's like f**k that, i am going to burn down the city and sit on the throne.
she forgot why people fell in love with her.....she became her father - the mad king.

and yeah...totally agreeing with someone said about Jon snow....he doesn't know nothing...so weak so annoying.

i think when ginger Tormund said they'd meet again....i actually think they will. he will reunit w Ghost....poor thing, didn't even get a hug. so cold so cruel....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I remember back at season 7 when Melisandre told Varys they both would die by fire (if I remember correctly?) & the look on his face was priceless! Maybe because Dany finds out he has been a traitor towards her. Tyrion warns him when they get back to  Dragonstone.

Who knows, maybe Jon ends up on the Throne!

Why do I still see Dragon eggs????


----------



## tweegy

juneping said:


> i think the reason Dany is less likable this season is because she's so obsessed by the throne. when she was liked, she was about the liberating of the oppressed. and now...she's like f**k that, i am going to burn down the city and sit on the throne.
> she forgot why people fell in love with her.....she became her father - the mad king.
> 
> and yeah...totally agreeing with someone said about Jon snow....he doesn't know nothing...so weak so annoying.
> 
> i think when ginger Tormund said they'd meet again....i actually think they will. he will reunit w Ghost....poor thing, didn't even get a hug. so cold so cruel....


She's always been obsessed with the throne tho.. That's the main premise of her journey...the throne...


----------



## juneping

tweegy said:


> She's always been obsessed with the throne tho.. That's the main premise of her journey...the throne...


not from the get go....it started after the fire / the birth of the dragons.....
and with the throne in her mind, she's compassionate - she wanted to use her power to free/help people. and now...she just wants the throne and doesn't give a fly about anything else. it became a means to an end.
from all the previous seasons...she really looked like the chosen one - destiny. but it no longer looks that way....or if she does rule the 7 kingdoms, she'll be all alone sitting up there. that could be the bittersweet ending.
she could learn a lot from Tywin Lannister....she no longer believes she's the chosen one, that's why she asked Jon to be quiet about the truth, that's why she's impatient to march to the south. she makes a lot of mistakes after she learned the truth. the TV can't really capture her anxiety completely but that's what i think....her change is too drastic in two episodes. i actually like how she's been evolving...she was too perfect...and now she's more human.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Daeneyrs looks as if she's losing the plot but quite frankly who can blame her? Mr CB and I are wondering who's going to take out Cersei - he thinks Arya in a mask, now I did think that initially myself but I'm wavering towards Arya killing The Mountain in order to protect The Hound, and vice versa in that The Hound might kill Cersei in order to protect Arya. Whether The Hound or Arya will survive at the end of it all is another matter....


----------



## gracekelly

I have been wondering if Arya will take out Qyburn.  She could easily impersonate him from a physical point of view plus the face and she could use that as a way to get access to Cercei and kill her.


----------



## Charles

OMG!!!  Can someone please smack some sense into Dany!?  You're riding a dragon, facing a fleet of ships with scorpion cross bows ON THE BOW.  Did it ever occur to her to swing around from the back and attack from the rear?  There was no way they could turn their ships before she could have burned them all.  I'm so mad at this show!!!
Also, I think Jamie leaving is almost a set up for him to actually be the one to kill Cersei.  She'll do something that will cause him to see how terrible she is and how he's been stupid up to then and end her.


----------



## juneping

Charles said:


> OMG!!!  Can someone please smack some sense into Dany!?  You're riding a dragon, facing a fleet of ships with scorpion cross bows ON THE BOW.  Did it ever occur to her to swing around from the back and attack from the rear?  There was no way they could turn their ships before she could have burned them all.  I'm so mad at this show!!!
> Also, I think Jamie leaving is almost a set up for him to actually be the one to kill Cersei.  She'll do something that will cause him to see how terrible she is and how he's been stupid up to then and end her.


when he sees euron coming out from her bedroom while zipping his pants?


----------



## Charles

tweegy said:


> I just find it interesting was telling Danareys to be a dragon... Oleana and last night Missandei... Whereas the MEN are around her telling her to stay calm else be perceived as mad.
> 
> Just something that makes you go hmmmmm



Perhaps you missed both Sansa and Arya telling her to wait before she attacked, and her ignoring them??
I really wish people would chill with this whole "Everyone is attacking Dany, but never attacks anyone else".  Really?  This whole show is about terrible people.  EVERY character is attacked.  This has nothing to do with Dany being a woman or us throwing extra shade at her.  It's cause she's making stupid decisions and putting her need to sit on the throne over what she claimed to be the real reasons to rule...so she could save people from death and give them a better life.  It's cause now she seems to be OK with killing innocent people to get her throne instead of listening to her advisors.  She's letting her anger guide her, and not her brain...just like her mad relatives did.


----------



## gracekelly

juneping said:


> when he sees euron coming out from her bedroom while zipping his pants?


Or just finding them in flagarante delicto.


----------



## tweegy

Charles said:


> Perhaps you missed both Sansa and Arya telling her to wait before she attacked, and her ignoring them??
> I really wish people would chill with this whole "Everyone is attacking Dany, but never attacks anyone else".  Really?  This whole show is about terrible people.  EVERY character is attacked.  This has nothing to do with Dany being a woman or us throwing extra shade at her.  It's cause she's making stupid decisions and putting her need to sit on the throne over what she claimed to be the real reasons to rule...so she could save people from death and give them a better life.  It's cause now she seems to be OK with killing innocent people to get her throne instead of listening to her advisors.  She's letting her anger guide her, and not her brain...just like her mad relatives did.



Well my point was Olenna and missandei was telling her to stay true to herself... 

But my initial feelings stay the same... dracarys for this show... it’s whatever at this point


----------



## chowlover2

Is anyone else feeling cheated by this season? Having put 10 yrs in, I really think we as fans deserve more. If they had done 6 episodes dealing with the Night King, then another season of 6 episodes dealing with the battle for the throne. I mean one episode for the NightKing? They are wrapping things up too quickly and too neatly. Or maybe it is just me...


----------



## TC1

chowlover2 said:


> Is anyone else feeling cheated by this season? Having put 10 yrs in, I really think we as fans deserve more. If they had done 6 episodes dealing with the Night King, then another season of 6 episodes dealing with the battle for the throne. I mean one episode for the NightKing? They are wrapping things up too quickly and too neatly. Or maybe it is just me...


We waited 2 YEARS for 6 EPISODES and they couldn't even be bothered to edit out a Starbucks cup!!. I feel cheated so far for sure, this last episode was a total waste of airtime and the NK screen time last episode was about 6 mins collectively.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

With regards to Dany I see it a bit different. She’s not mad. She’s tired and she wants conclusion. If she doesn’t get the throne all the deaths of her close ones were for nothing. She loves the people but understands how ruthless the game of thrones can be. Also, she always listened to advisors. She’s no Stanis. But she’s tired...and sad...surrounded by strangers and alienated (zoom in on her face in the scene from the  feast after the battle) and it’s getting to her. She wanted to bring fire and start over yet her war council convinced her otherwise, again and again. Bad advice perhaps? What if she followed her instincts and burned? Maybe Rhaegal didn’t die...  I still like her so much. What a strong female character.

Sansa too. So interesting to see how she quietly works things out. She’s a true lady of the north.

And Arya.

And even unlikeable Cersi.

This show gave us some strong female leads


----------



## bisousx

Idk about yall but I LOVE Cersei!


----------



## chocochipjunkie

A cross between GoT and parenting…


----------



## Singra

bisousx said:


> Idk about yall but I LOVE Cersei!


Yeah me too and how great is Lena Headey in the role!

I like characters that are interesting even if they’re cray cray or incompetent in battle (seemingly any battle Dany gets involved in)... at the moment the one character that’s an utter snooze fest is Jon Snow.

I will also say that I find Emilia Clarke and Kit Harrington to be among the weaker actors on the show.


----------



## juneping

bisousx said:


> Idk about yall but I LOVE Cersei!



I didn’t blame her for blowing up the church after what the creep made her did the walk of shame 
I love how she evolved from being mean and self centered to evil.....


----------



## pixiejenna

Dany will be pissed when/if she finds out that John's sisters know the truth. But he didn't promise not to tell and he also didn't tell them he made bran tell them the truth. It annoyed me that he made bran do it, it came off cowardly imo.


----------



## knasarae

Everyone complaining about how the war against the NK should've been the ending... it's called Game of Thrones, not Winter is Coming lol.  The NK has always been a side story (a huge one), not the main story.

If Daenerys was to burn Westeros to the ground to get her throne back how would she be any different than her father? 

I hope Daario and the Second Sons come to help too.  Everyone else seems to be able to travel at super-warp speed, why can't he get in on the action?  Varys should've sent one of his little birds there to get some help. 

You know the most frustrating thing?  If as much time has passed as we are supposed to believe why is Cersei still not showing?  Why is no one suspicious of her pregnancy yet?  Did Euron not catch that Tyrion knew about "the baby"?  None of that sits right with me. 

I honestly wouldn't mind if both Jon and Dany died.  Lol, the only people I want to live are Tyrion and Arya (I don't necessarily want either of them to be on the throne).  Tyrion needs to get his head right... did he suffer a concussion or brain injury?  Did I miss that part?


----------



## Charles

tweegy said:


> Well my point was Olenna and missandei was telling her to stay true to herself...



Have you ever thought that perhaps that wasn't great advice??  As I said before, dragons are not benevolent creatures...they're killers.  A dragon does not make for a good leader, nor what Dany claims to be.
Sticking to your guns and keeping your eye on the goal doesn't mean you should ignore people who have more experience and wisdom.  So far, the only obvious misstep (that I can recall), is her listening to Tyrion when he told her Cersei's army would come.  Other than that, she's been misguided on her own plenty of times.
With that being said, there are so many other characters that are just dumb this season.  For Jon supposedly being so strong, he's a huge pushover and is also making stupid decisions.
But can we get back to what a $hitshow this ep was??  I just keep thinking about how so many scenes were to drive plot and had zero basis in logic.  This season is quickly becoming a dumpster fire.



B4gl4dy said:


> With regards to Dany I see it a bit different. She’s not mad. She’s tired and she wants conclusion. If she doesn’t get the throne all the deaths of her close ones were for nothing. She loves the people but understands how ruthless the game of thrones can be. Also, she always listened to advisors. She’s no Stanis. But she’s tired...and sad...surrounded by strangers and alienated (zoom in on her face in the scene from the  feast after the battle) and it’s getting to her. She wanted to bring fire and start over yet her war council convinced her otherwise, again and again. Bad advice perhaps? *What if she followed her instincts and burned?* Maybe Rhaegal didn’t die...  I still like her so much. What a strong female character.



Then she'd become exactly what she vowed to never be.
But hey, maybe that's the point?


----------



## jellyv

We all love this show so hard that basically there's no satisfying ending we'd generally agree on.  And I do think this season's writing will never hold up over time. But I'm giving it up for the incredible music scoring.

I want Sansa, Arya, and Tyrion to make it through (you Sansa haters are wronggg). I think Arya will go to Braavos and be a Faceless Man forever.


----------



## TC1

knasarae said:


> Everyone complaining about how the war against the NK should've been the ending... it's called Game of Thrones, not Winter is Coming lol.  The NK has always been a side story (a huge one), not the main story.
> 
> If Daenerys was to burn Westeros to the ground to get her throne back how would she be any different than her father?
> 
> I hope Daario and the Second Sons come to help too.  Everyone else seems to be able to travel at super-warp speed, why can't he get in on the action?  Varys should've sent one of his little birds there to get some help.
> 
> You know the most frustrating thing?  If as much time has passed as we are supposed to believe why is Cersei still not showing?  Why is no one suspicious of her pregnancy yet?  Did Euron not catch that Tyrion knew about "the baby"?  None of that sits right with me.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't mind if both Jon and Dany died.  Lol, the only people I want to live are Tyrion and Arya (I don't necessarily want either of them to be on the throne).  Tyrion needs to get his head right... did he suffer a concussion or brain injury?  Did I miss that part?


Well, FWIW I wasn't saying the battle with the NK should have been the ending, I just thought it would have longer than one episode of focus..since we watched Jon try to convince everyone he was the ONLY threat that mattered for hour after hour. 
I'm sure Dany is more than a tad pissed that she lost the majority of her men/resources fighting the dead while Cersei sat on her ass drinking wine.


----------



## knasarae

TC1 said:


> Well, FWIW I wasn't saying the battle with the NK should have been the ending, I just thought it would have longer than one episode of focus..since we watched Jon try to convince everyone he was the ONLY threat that mattered for hour after hour.
> *I'm sure Dany is more than a tad pissed that she lost the majority of her men/resources fighting the dead while Cersei sat on her ass drinking wine*.


----------



## lallybelle

Eh, after all the character assassinations? LET IT BURN BABY. DRACARYS *****.


----------



## TC1

Okay..this is funny


----------



## DeMonica

tweegy said:


> She's always been obsessed with the throne tho.. That's the main premise of her journey...the throne...


Nope. I think she would have been content with living with Drogo and having his babies, but Viseryon had been proven to be a self-centered idiot and definitely not a king material. Then she lost Drogo and the baby and had nothing left except those dragon eggs, a handful of supporters. She needed a purpose to carry on.



B4gl4dy said:


> With regards to Dany I see it a bit different. She’s not mad. She’s tired and she wants conclusion. If she doesn’t get the throne all the deaths of her close ones were for nothing. She loves the people but understands how ruthless the game of thrones can be. Also, she always listened to advisors. She’s no Stanis. But she’s tired...and sad...surrounded by strangers and alienated (zoom in on her face in the scene from the  feast after the battle) and it’s getting to her. She wanted to bring fire and start over yet her war council convinced her otherwise, again and again. Bad advice perhaps? What if she followed her instincts and burned? Maybe Rhaegal didn’t die...  I still like her so much. What a strong female character.
> 
> Sansa too. So interesting to see how she quietly works things out. She’s a true lady of the north.
> 
> And Arya.
> 
> And even unlikeable Cersi.
> 
> This show gave us some strong female leads


This show (and the books if I was informed correctly) gave the most versatile, strongest and most interesting female characters. Even the minor female characters eg. Oleanna, Margaery,Catelyn or Brienne are/were amazingly written without the trendy, fake feminist mannerism and given spectacular character arcs, esp. Sansa and Arya who practically grew up in front of our eyes and are my personal favourites. IMO Cersei developed the least.
I don't think Dany is mad, but she's walking on thin ice, close to danger. I agree with your reasoning - yes, the whole game of thrones thing is getting to her and I think losing Jon doesn't help. I think it's a bit like history repeating itself for her, because she's feels alone again, but the way she's acting don't win her  many new supporters, apart from Gendry. I didn't read the books but from the show it seems that the Mad King really deserved being killed by the King Slayer and most subjects wanted him to be replaced, so she shouldn't follow his footsteps to gain victory - if it's possible. Somehow I have a feeling that her story won't end well at all.



knasarae said:


> *Everyone complaining about how the war against the NK should've been the ending... it's called Game of Thrones, not Winter is Coming lol.  The NK has always been a side story (a huge one), not the main story.*
> 
> If Daenerys was to burn Westeros to the ground to get her throne back how would she be any different than her father?
> 
> I hope Daario and the Second Sons come to help too.  Everyone else seems to be able to travel at super-warp speed, why can't he get in on the action?  Varys should've sent one of his little birds there to get some help.
> 
> You know the most frustrating thing?  If as much time has passed as we are supposed to believe why is Cersei still not showing?  Why is no one suspicious of her pregnancy yet?  Did Euron not catch that Tyrion knew about "the baby"?  None of that sits right with me.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't mind if both Jon and Dany died.  Lol, the only people I want to live are Tyrion and Arya (I don't necessarily want either of them to be on the throne).  Tyrion needs to get his head right... did he suffer a concussion or brain injury?  Did I miss that part?


The show is called Game of Thrones but one of the things that get the story in motion was the appearing of the White Walkers in the North and Jon Arryn's death, so it's a major line in the story. IMO.
I'd love to see Dario reappearing in the show for selfish reason: he was the hottest guy in GOT. OK. Drogo wasn't bad, either.

IMO the creators knew that keeping the viewers waiting for two years would build up extremely high expectations. Considering this: offering 6 episodes instead of 10 (even if those are longer than used to be) is a bit weak. Plus, instead of a totally useless dragonflight and some other visual elements, they could have spent the money better with extending the story and working out story lines  more.  It's a bit like Ten Little Indians (Agatha Christie) at the moment - they are trying to reduce the character numbers adequately low by the end. I think the most interesting parts of the story are when the characters interract (possibly without weapons in their hands, although the Tyrion/Tywin + crossbow convo in the privy was priceless) not the mega fight scenes, but I know that not everyone shares my opinion. Nevertheless, they could have used the funds better. I enjoy this season and sad to see it go, but having only two episodes left after just getting started feels like being tricked.


----------



## tweegy

Charles said:


> Have you ever thought that perhaps that wasn't great advice??  As I said before, dragons are not benevolent creatures...they're killers.  A dragon does not make for a good leader, nor what Dany claims to be.
> Sticking to your guns and keeping your eye on the goal doesn't mean you should ignore people who have more experience and wisdom.  So far, the only obvious misstep (that I can recall), is her listening to Tyrion when he told her Cersei's army would come.  Other than that, she's been misguided on her own plenty of times.
> With that being said, there are so many other characters that are just dumb this season.  For Jon supposedly being so strong, he's a huge pushover and is also making stupid decisions.
> But can we get back to what a $hitshow this ep was??  I just keep thinking about how so many scenes were to drive plot and had zero basis in logic.  This season is quickly becoming a dumpster fire.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she'd become exactly what she vowed to never be.
> But hey, maybe that's the point?


When Dany followed her instinct it gained her the unsulled, Dothraki and mereen...Tyrion has not been a valid advisor Imo.  The only thing I kiiind of agreed with him on was the Tarlys. But, imo she got to this point by following her guts so. She was better off before him. My issue, is its just so clear they're pushing this "mad queen" story all of a sudden when she imo is justified to feel the way she is feeling. I know the background psychology being no character is good or evil, they all have their reasons for why they do what they do, such as in life. But this Mad Queen thing just rubbed me wrong. D&D just took seasons 1-5 and just lit that on fire...  

But, yeh this Season was just such a let down.. I was glad I read the spoilers to save me from that mess live. I was annoyed... And alot of the internet feels the same way about one thing, this season is just a mess. It doesn't link to the past seasons build up...The Starbucks cup just sums up the entire season so far imo lol.. Its out of place. It's like D&D just said to eff with continuity in every aspect. KL is now in a desert apparently, and the snow has just magically vanished??? No raven on that? *Shrug* 

This past episode was just .....it was WRONG lol. Its so sloppy. Nearly all the characters have been butchered.  Theon dodged a bullet. Least he died before they messed his story up too. And now dragons are being shot through objects... 3 times... whereas one straight infront of you missed a zillion shots? All again coincidentally, when Jon wasn't riding Rhaegal. And apparently the reason Euron was able to have the jump on them was dany 'forgot' about the iron fleet.. Say what now lol ?!..  Its laughable! The Stupid way Missandei was captured. No one else, just her....everyone else made it ashore...expect her... and when you look back the Eurons fleet was gone..Sooo how did Euron know which ship she was on and get her? smh Annnddd then the stand off with Cersei and Dany....We have to fill two more episodes so Cersei, you cannot wipe out basically ALL your issues that are just outside your walls even tho you have a wall of heavy arrows aimed dead at them..  Just behead the assistant... That'll do...

It's just like really like a caricature of the show at this point lol. The only reason I'm watching to the end is cause, eh why not but.. smh. I'm here for the laughs cause its just nonsense. Even D&D said in an interview they're going somewhere and will be switching off their phones...Cause they KNOW it's mess LOL The only hope is GRRM closing this out in the books proper.


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> Okay..this is funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425703


Its funny cause its true.. Bless the memes this from this season tho...Some had me crying!


----------



## TC1

Bronn sure travelled a fair distance to share so few words, and jussttt happened to miss the whole AOTD debacle  not to mention strolling into Winterfell to find the Lannister's chillin together.


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> Bronn sure travelled a fair distance to share so few words, and jussttt happened to miss the whole AOTD debacle  not to mention strolling into Winterfell to find the Lannister's chillin together.


All while clutching a giant crossbow mind you.. lol


----------



## gracekelly

TC1 said:


> Bronn sure travelled a fair distance to share so few words, and jussttt happened to miss the whole AOTD debacle  not to mention strolling into Winterfell to find the Lannister's chillin together.


Really!!   No security???  How did anyone even know who he was?


tweegy said:


> All while clutching a giant crossbow mind you.. lol



I thought he was acting pretty hostile  and  really serious and would have no problem killing either of them.  Hope I am wrong and he was just punking them.

I have read all the posts regarding the disappointment that viewers have with the way the story is being handled and rushed.  The more I think about it, I think the viewing public is having separation anxiety and really doesn't like the idea that GoT is ending.  Like it or not, it is going to happen and best that can be hoped for is the the prequel pilot is liked enough for it to be picked up and made into a series.  Until that happens and/or airs, folks are just going to have to suck it up and wait,


----------



## tweegy

gracekelly said:


> I have read all the posts regarding the disappointment that viewers have with the way the story is being handled and rushed.  The more I think about it, I think the viewing public is having separation anxiety and really doesn't like the idea that GoT is ending.  ,


Nope- Its pretty much a dumpster fire at this point...


----------



## purseinsanity

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4424467
> 
> Gotta admit that was brutally cold!


He could've at least petted him one last time!  What kind of animal lover is he?!!?


----------



## Soniaa

purseinsanity said:


> He could've at least petted him one last time!  What kind of animal lover is he?!!?


I know right?!?! And the look on ghost's face. Ugh! I was gonna say he's unworthy and undeserving of ghost...but then remembered if it wasn't for jon; ghost & his siblings would've probably been killed


----------



## purseinsanity

Soniaa said:


> I know right?!?! And the look on ghost's face. Ugh! I was gonna say he's unworthy and undeserving of ghost...but then remembered if it wasn't for jon; ghost & his siblings would've probably been killed


As a dog lover, that hit me hard!  I can't even leave my dogs to go to work without giving a pat on the head or a hug.  To tell Tormond to take him away forever and not even look back?  Ghost looked so sad.


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> As a dog lover, that hit me hard!  I can't even leave my dogs to go to work without giving a pat on the head or a hug.  To tell Tormond to take him away forever and not even look back?  Ghost looked so sad.



I’m with you. I won’t leave my fur kids alone more than 4 hrs, I have someone come in. When I leave I don’t know who takes it worse, me or my brood. Ghost deserved better than he got.


----------



## Singra

Poor ghost... I just read an interview with the director who said it was for budgetary reasons... man those dire wolves really cost the big bucks.



gracekelly said:


> Really!!   No security???  How did anyone even know who he was?
> 
> 
> I thought he was acting pretty hostile  and  really serious and would have no problem killing either of them.  Hope I am wrong and he was just punking them.
> 
> I have read all the posts regarding the disappointment that viewers have with the way the story is being handled and rushed.  The more I think about it, I think the viewing public is having separation anxiety and really doesn't like the idea that GoT is ending.  Like it or not, it is going to happen and best that can be hoped for is the the prequel pilot is liked enough for it to be picked up and made into a series.  Until that happens and/or airs, folks are just going to have to suck it up and wait,


I mean it’s a very difficult to create a TV show from very dense and lengthy source material while serving a broad (again emphasis on broad) audience.

And because the book provides so much more background it’s hard for viewers not to fill in the blanks in a way that can be a disservice to the show. GoT is always disappointment to me when I invest too much time into it. The show is not that complex and as a once off viewing experience it’s very entertaining.... though I suppose this is dependent on how much you accept the writers shorthand story logic because if you’re stuck in real life logic it’s game over.

It mostly seems to be a show about a bunch of dysfunctional/damaged people trying to survive a brutal world ... or I feel like that’s where the show’s more interesting stuff is.


----------



## 2cello

Singra said:


> It mostly seems to be a show about a bunch of dysfunctional/damaged people trying to survive a brutal world...



This is a good summary, I think.

For me, I was pulled in by the characters - it was largely a character driven show.  And I like Hollywood endings and it seemed - for a moment - the writers were taking the story to a happy ending. But that only lasted for a moment and it went back to the dysfunctional brutal stuff.


----------



## Singra

Yeah.. to me it’s not about the best strategy, I quite like that a lot of people are not making good decisions, they’re all trying very hard but the road to hell and all that.

Dany is frequently blinded by her rage/self-righteousness... technically I suppose she could have defeated Euron but I'm willing to buy that she has rage induced tunnel vision in that moment. It was annoying to see the dragon go down so easily and there was some disjointedness in the story because of how quickly it all happens but Dany has been consistently crap of late and mostly the way they’re writing her at the moment makes some sense which is not what I would have said in past seasons.

I like how Varys’s preempting of a mad Targaryan is probably being fed by the prophecy that’s hanging over his head (the one about being burnt alive). He’s probably going to bring about his worst fear because of a possibility that may never come to pass. 

Sometimes the justification barely hangs by a thread... Like Tyrion’s recent spate of misreadings... is that because of divided love for King’s landing and Dany? I’ve never really understood that one tbh.


----------



## buzzytoes

Am I the only one who has a hard time believing Dany is actually in love with John? She keeps saying it, but I don’t buy it.


----------



## DeMonica

gracekelly said:


> Really!!   No security???  How did anyone even know who he was?
> 
> 
> I thought he was acting pretty hostile  and  really serious and would have no problem killing either of them.  Hope I am wrong and he was just punking them.
> 
> I have read all the posts regarding the disappointment that viewers have with the way the story is being handled and rushed.  The more I think about it,* I think the viewing public is having separation anxiety and really doesn't like the idea that GoT is ending.  Like it or not, it is going to happen and best that can be hoped for is the the prequel pilot is liked enough for it to be picked up and made into a series. * Until that happens and/or airs, folks are just going to have to suck it up and wait,


I don't think it's separation anxiety. It's just like customers everywhere around the globe most people like to get as much as possible for their money . Compared to the previous seasons this season  feels rushed.
I don't have high hopes for the prequel. In fact I hope it doesn't happen. Normally these prequels/sequels are inferior in quality to the shows the creators try to squeeze dry. 



Singra said:


> Poor ghost... I just read an interview with the director who said it was for budgetary reasons... man those dire wolves really cost the big bucks.
> 
> 
> *I mean it’s a very difficult to create a TV show from very dense and lengthy source material while serving a broad (again emphasis on broad) audience.*
> 
> And because the book provides so much more background it’s hard for viewers not to fill in the blanks in a way that can be a disservice to the show. GoT is always disappointment to me when I invest too much time into it. The show is not that complex and as a once off viewing experience it’s very entertaining.... though I suppose this is dependent on how much you accept the writers shorthand story logic because if you’re stuck in real life logic it’s game over.
> 
> *It mostly seems to be a show about a bunch of dysfunctional/damaged people trying to survive a brutal world ... or I feel like that’s where the show’s more interesting stuff is.*


Maybe I'm wrong but from what I read this season is not adapted book, but they wrote the screenplay for the show. Therefore they only had to work with the storylines they inteded to shoot which must have made their work much easier.
I think the dysfunctional/damaged and simply imperfect characters always resonate better with the audience because most of us are imperfect, or even disfunctional or damaged to a certain extent. Or basically good people who didn't deserve the injustice done to them. 

I think Tyrion and Varys are similar in intentions, but Tyrion is more human and trusting, while Varys is more pragmatic and has much less scruples. IMO Tyrion is very loyal to people who he esteems and tries to do a good job whatever it takes (eg. be a good hand to that undeserving psychopath Joffrey), and he only wants to avoid unnecessary bloodshed and not to desert Dany. I think no one can read Cersei's mind or predict her actions, not even Jaime. She's clearly a sociopath or even psychopath who doesn't really care about anybody, not even her children or Jaime except herself. I hope she'll meet her end in trully horrific way.


----------



## bisousx

buzzytoes said:


> Am I the only one who has a hard time believing Dany is actually in love with John? She keeps saying it, but I don’t buy it.



Bad acting lol


----------



## CourtneyMc22

buzzytoes said:


> Am I the only one who has a hard time believing Dany is actually in love with John? She keeps saying it, but I don’t buy it.


Completely 100% agree. They have the least chemistry of any couple on the show IMO, which is a huge problem since we are supposed to believe that their recent life choices are hinging on this "love." And the funny thing is, if you watch behind the scenes stuff they make a joke out of it b/c they are such good friends and know their significant others and so on, so they apparently pretend like they are gagging mid-kiss and play around like that on set. I want to scream at my TV, "that's all well and good, but it's showing on screen too, unfortunately!"


----------



## TC1

The memes are too good


----------



## tweegy

DeMonica said:


> I don't think it's separation anxiety. It's just like customers everywhere around the globe most people like to get as much as possible for their money . Compared to the previous seasons this season  feels rushed.
> I don't have high hopes for the prequel. In fact I hope it doesn't happen. Normally these prequels/sequels are inferior in quality to the shows the creators try to squeeze dry.
> 
> 
> .


Well GRRM said D&D are not involved in any of the Spin offs so ...Right there alone it has a huge chance of being better lol


----------



## juneping

TC1 said:


> The memes are too good
> View attachment 4426952


but what are they gonna do up north? the WW are gone...i think Ghost lost half of his right ear....


----------



## lallybelle

I mean, who now wants to watch a show about the first war for dawn (The original long night) when we already know in the second coming NINJA! Arya is just going to kill them in 2 seconds while jumping out of a tree? I mean what was all the lore & backstory for? LOL what a dumpster fire.


----------



## juneping

i would love to watch a spin off of the period: how jaime killed the mad king, how those women died giving births, how mountain killed the dorne princesses...that'd be nice.


----------



## lallybelle

Yes Robert's rebellion was a logical choice. Aegon's conquest too.


----------



## chowlover2

Don’t worry about Ghost. He dyed his fur black and joined witness protection ( against the Starks ) and is now living the high life with me!


----------



## anitalilac

So cute


----------



## gracekelly

chowlover2 said:


> Don’t worry about Ghost. He dyed his fur black and joined witness protection ( against the Starks ) and is now living the high life with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4427120


Well he sure will have a nice forest, plenty of food and lots of playmates at your home!  How do you think Beau is going to take sharing you? Hahaha!


----------



## chowlover2

gracekelly said:


> Well he sure will have a nice forest, plenty of food and lots of playmates at your home!  How do you think Beau is going to take sharing you? Hahaha!





gracekelly said:


> Well he sure will have a nice forest, plenty of food and lots of playmates at your home!  How do you think Beau is going to take sharing you? Hahaha!


He is desperate to catch the fox family!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

TC1 said:


> The memes are too good
> View attachment 4426952


LOVE IT!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Just read that a member of the British Royal family wasn't too impressed with the name chosen for Baby Mountbatten-Windsor and said _It’s not exactly a proper name, is it? More of a nickname… or a name you’d give a baby born in Flea Bottom!”  _Someone is watching GoT!


----------



## gracekelly

anitalilac said:


> So cute



I think these two drank a Starbucks triple expresso and left the cup on the set!


----------



## chowlover2

So I just read in Refinery 29 that there may be a 4th dragon. They said in the opening credits there are 4. I looked twice and have no idea what they are talking about. But the credits do foreshadow the show. It would be interesting if when Drogon went AWOL a few seasons back he was lying eggs. With 2 episodes left, anything is possible.


----------



## gracekelly

chowlover2 said:


> So I just read in Refinery 29 that there may be a 4th dragon. They said in the opening credits there are 4. I looked twice and have no idea what they are talking about. But the credits do foreshadow the show. It would be interesting if when Drogon went AWOL a few seasons back he was lying eggs. With 2 episodes left, anything is possible.


Yes a saw some comments to that effect. Perhaps some dragon babies will show up to save the day.


----------



## anitalilac

gracekelly said:


> I think these two drank a Starbucks triple expresso and left the cup on the set!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> The memes are too good
> View attachment 4426952


I would actually watch this!


----------



## Notorious Pink

buzzytoes said:


> Am I the only one who has a hard time believing Dany is actually in love with John? She keeps saying it, but I don’t buy it.



I felt the same way, but in the context of the story it just seemed like she was trying to manipulate him. In Episode 2 it became clear to me that she was doing her best to be charming when she can (like with Sansa), but she doesn’t look authentic when she’s doing that. I really don’t know if she’s in love with him as much as she knows that it is to her advantage for him to be in love with her.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

chowlover2 said:


> So I just read in Refinery 29 that there may be a 4th dragon. They said in the opening credits there are 4. I looked twice and have no idea what they are talking about. But the credits do foreshadow the show. It would be interesting if when Drogon went AWOL a few seasons back he was lying eggs. With 2 episodes left, anything is possible.


i read about this too and really like the idea. Regarding the opening credits, if you look at that globe thing that has the images engraved in it, theres a shot of 4 dragons flying (one large and 3 very small). Also, if you slow the trailer for the next ep to .25 speed on Youtube you can see TWO dragons flying in the distance while Dany looks on from Dragonstone. That info, put together with the fact that Uron looks VERY surprised while looking up at the sky has lead people to speculate that while the dragons were free and roaming they procreated and they are going to find 3 small dragons in Dragonstone. That would explain why Uron is confused. And it's clear that there are at least 2 in the preview for the next episode so something fishy is going on b/c we know of only 1 live dragon at this point, unless that shot is a flashback.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Frivole88

hahaha! 


Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4428059


----------



## lallybelle

Lmfao. Go Ghost!


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> So I just read in Refinery 29 that there may be a 4th dragon. They said in the opening credits there are 4. I looked twice and have no idea what they are talking about. But the credits do foreshadow the show. It would be interesting if when Drogon went AWOL a few seasons back he was lying eggs. With 2 episodes left, anything is possible.


Which opening credits?   The new ones?  I need to go watch again!  I also read the theory that maybe the dragons are gender neutral and have laid eggs somewhere, including the crypts at Winterfell!  Who knows.  I do remember getting chills watching the arena scene when Drogon swoops in to save the day.  I wouldn't mind something like that happening again!


----------



## purseinsanity

CourtneyMc22 said:


> i read about this too and really like the idea. Regarding the opening credits, if you look at that globe thing that has the images engraved in it, theres a shot of 4 dragons flying (one large and 3 very small). *Also, if you slow the trailer for the next ep to .25 speed on Youtube you can see TWO dragons flying in the distance while Dany looks on from Dragonstone.* That info, put together with the fact that Uron looks VERY surprised while looking up at the sky has lead people to speculate that while the dragons were free and roaming they procreated and they are going to find 3 small dragons in Dragonstone. That would explain why Uron is confused. And it's clear that there are at least 2 in the preview for the next episode so something fishy is going on b/c we know of only 1 live dragon at this point, unless that shot is a flashback.


Oooh you're right!  I didn't even realize Dany is looking out at Dragonstone, I only noticed Tyrion!


----------



## Soniaa

kristinlorraine said:


> hahaha!


Wait till after jon's been crowned and dany posts on social media a pic of herself wearing the crown for 3 minutes captioning it "Forever Your True Queen of Westeros!"


----------



## Soniaa

purseinsanity said:


> As a dog lover, that hit me hard!  I can't even leave my dogs to go to work without giving a pat on the head or a hug.  To tell Tormond to take him away forever and not even look back?  Ghost looked so sad.


I guess finding out he's a targaryen gassed him up and made him forget his old pal smh

P.S. is that your husky?! I  huskies!!! Soooo cuteeee!!!!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

purseinsanity said:


> As a dog lover, that hit me hard!  I can't even leave my dogs to go to work without giving a pat on the head or a hug.  To tell Tormond to take him away forever and not even look back?  Ghost looked so sad.


I haven't seen S8 yet and I'm so annoyed with how the series has progressed that I'm not sure I want to see it. I just wanna know how Cersei dies and if she doesn't then I am done with that stupid show. Did they give a reason in the show for Jon to abandon Ghost like that?? I know the producers did it for budgetary reasons but why did Jon do it? How infuriating.


----------



## Soniaa

tweegy said:


> Wasn't that soooo coincidental tho??! The ONE time Jon wasn't on Rhaegal he gets shot down by the fleet that they couldnt see from the sky... smh...


Maybe...
But that scene...I mean it looked like they were on a joy ride...like did she seriously not expect or suspect anything?!? Same thing happened with viserion...dany's a careless mother!


----------



## lallybelle

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I haven't seen S8 yet and I'm so annoyed with how the series has progressed that I'm not sure I want to see it. I just wanna know how Cersei dies and if she doesn't then I am done with that stupid show. Did they give a reason in the show for Jon to abandon Ghost like that?? I know the producers did it for budgetary reasons but why did Jon do it? How infuriating.



The director claimed it was because of the CGI. That it was too hard to have Jon interact realistically. PISHHHHH. So it wasn't a character thing, just a directorial/production choice. But it's really taken on a life of it's own. The internet is OUTRAGED.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

lallybelle said:


> The director claimed it was because of the CGI. That it was too hard to have Jon interact realistically. PISHHHHH. So it wasn't a character thing, just a directorial/production choice. But it's really taken on a life of it's own. The internet is OUTRAGED.


So out of the blue one day Jon just says "take him away" and that's it? Jon himself doesn't give an actual reason? WTH.


----------



## chowlover2

lallybelle said:


> The director claimed it was because of the CGI. That it was too hard to have Jon interact realistically. PISHHHHH. So it wasn't a character thing, just a directorial/production choice. But it's really taken on a life of it's own. The internet is OUTRAGED.


They can have Dany ride a dragon, but Jon couldn't hug Ghost goodbye? They do so much CGI these days it's hard to believe. What a cop out!


----------



## Vlad

I found this quite true and fitting:



Apologies if repost.


----------



## lallybelle

Morgan_Bellini said:


> So out of the blue one day Jon just says "take him away" and that's it? Jon himself doesn't give an actual reason? WTH.



Jon was leaving Winterfell to go to Kings Landing for the battle with Cersei. He was talking with Tormond who is taking any remaining Freefolk back beyond the Wall. Jon said Ghost would be happier there and asked Tormond to take him. What got people is they just had Jon look at at him and leave with Ghost looking sad. People were pissed that he didn't give him a hug and some Pets first. And that was the excuse the Director gave.


----------



## lallybelle

chowlover2 said:


> They can have Dany ride a dragon, but Jon couldn't hug Ghost goodbye? They do so much CGI these days it's hard to believe. What a cop out!



I KNOW! So ridiculous. I know they've always said the Direwolves were harder because they had to "size up" a regular wolf and with the hair etc it was harder to do realisiticly. I know Kit doesn't like it either. He's mentioned a few times about them always cutting Ghost.


----------



## 2cello

Vlad said:


> I found this quite true and fitting:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if repost.




This was discussed on Reddit.  The scene where Dany and her advisors talk about Greyjoy’s fleet happened just before Dany “forgot” about it.

This is an example of the writers deciding to trash Dany’s character arc.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

lallybelle said:


> Jon was leaving Winterfell to go to Kings Landing for the battle with Cersei. He was talking with Tormond who is taking any remaining Freefolk back beyond the Wall. Jon said Ghost would be happier there and asked Tormond to take him. What got people is they just had Jon look at at him and leave with Ghost looking sad. People were pissed that he didn't give him a hug and some Pets first. And that was the excuse the Director gave.


Wow, ok. That's disappointing. Thank you for explaining it to me.


----------



## Vlad

lallybelle said:


> Jon was leaving Winterfell to go to Kings Landing for the battle with Cersei. He was talking with Tormond who is taking any remaining Freefolk back beyond the Wall. Jon said Ghost would be happier there and asked Tormond to take him. What got people is they just had Jon look at at him and leave with Ghost looking sad. People were pissed that he didn't give him a hug and some Pets first. And that was the excuse the Director gave.



In all fairness, CGI interactions between a human actor and a CGI creature is vastly more complicated than just having Ghost stand there. They probably blew all of their CGI budget on the dragons this season.

Personally, I find the whole outrage about Jon abandoning Ghost a bit much. The family wolves always seemed like an afterthought to the writers anyhow in past seasons, with only limited screentime.


----------



## tweegy

Soniaa said:


> Maybe...
> But that scene...I mean it looked like they were on a joy ride...like did she seriously not expect or suspect anything?!? Same thing happened with viserion...dany's a careless mother!


Well you see,







smh, even tho they had JUST spoken about it in the prior scene...


----------



## tweegy

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I haven't seen S8 yet and I'm so annoyed with how the series has progressed that I'm not sure I want to see it. I just wanna know how Cersei dies and if she doesn't then I am done with that stupid show. Did they give a reason in the show for Jon to abandon Ghost like that?? I know the producers did it for budgetary reasons but why did Jon do it? How infuriating.


I myself long for a time of innocence when I have not seen S8... hold this moment dear and close... 

ONLY positive of this season is the music Ramin Djawadi did... ONLY thing positive... Everything else is a let down.. I would have been cool if it was just a cup or just kings landing just happening to relocate to a deforested area with no winter... BUT its one thing after the next and we are just being told crap excuses.. 

Its just D&D rushing this season to go start on Star Wars.


----------



## tweegy

lallybelle said:


> The director claimed it was because of the CGI. That it was too hard to have Jon interact realistically. PISHHHHH. So it wasn't a character thing, just a directorial/production choice. But it's really taken on a life of it's own. The internet is OUTRAGED.


A wave? a blown kiss? Nuffin? lol.. Ok


----------



## Soniaa

tweegy said:


> Well you see,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smh, even tho they had JUST spoken about it in the prior scene...


That's like saying you're going to war but you forgot how to fight...


----------



## tweegy

Soniaa said:


> That's like saying you're going to war but you forgot how to fight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428567


Or better yet...You're going to war and forgot your opponents are there! LOL


----------



## Soniaa

Did she also "kinda forget" about the night king when she went to fight the dead?!?


----------



## Soniaa

View attachment 4428609
View attachment 4428608


----------



## knasarae

CourtneyMc22 said:


> i read about this too and really like the idea. Regarding the opening credits, if you look at that globe thing that has the images engraved in it, theres a shot of 4 dragons flying (one large and 3 very small). Also, if you slow the trailer for the next ep to .25 speed on Youtube you can see TWO dragons flying in the distance while Dany looks on from Dragonstone. That info, put together with the fact that Uron looks VERY surprised while looking up at the sky has lead people to speculate that while the dragons were free and roaming they procreated and they are going to find 3 small dragons in Dragonstone. That would explain why Uron is confused. And it's clear that there are at least 2 in the preview for the next episode so something fishy is going on b/c we know of only 1 live dragon at this point, unless that shot is a flashback.



I did not catch that but ooooh I hope it's true!!!


----------



## lallybelle

tweegy said:


> A wave? a blown kiss? Nuffin? lol.. Ok



RIGHT. He had the balls to say he thought it played out more powerfully that way. LMAO. Nobody is having that mess.

And yeah that video is funny. The hell is David on about? Did HE forget what HE wrote? They literally just mentioned the Iron Fleet in the War council. I mean WTF??????


----------



## Soniaa

Whoa wait a minute...there's possibly another dragon?!?!?! I probably shouldn't but I'm already gettin excited 



^ I thought she was referring to the demise of a major character here but now yall got me thinking of the opposite


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Soniaa said:


> Whoa wait a minute...there's possibly another dragon?!?!?! I probably shouldn't but I'm already gettin excited
> 
> View attachment 4428857
> 
> ^ I thought she was referring to the demise of a major character here but now yall got me thinking of the opposite


I hope there's baby dragons and Ghost chews Jon's leg off. I'd watch that episode.


----------



## knasarae

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I hope there's baby dragons and *Ghost chews Jon's leg off.* I'd watch that episode.


----------



## Soniaa

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I hope there's baby dragons and Ghost chews Jon's leg off. I'd watch that episode.


Yaaaassssss would love a good juicy revenge episode..I'm already imagining it in my head haha


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol


----------



## Soniaa

pixiejenna said:


> Lol


Drogo was revealed to be the culprit


----------



## CobaltBlu

So, when I was watching the episode I felt that Jon wanted to say goodbye to Ghost but it was too hard. I dunno, it just struck me that way. But I am not going to get too exercised about an imaginary character not saying goodbye to an imaginary wolf/dog.  

Also....the 4 dragons are apparently on the sword in the opening credits.  

And...is that it for Sam, was that the last we see of him, do you think?


----------



## gracekelly

@tweegy  finally read some spoilers. I can see why you are upset/annoyed but I will still watch the  last two episodes with enjoyment.   Hindsight is great and perhaps we will all feel that things should have been handled differently but at least it will be a conclusion. We all had fun with the series while it lasted.


----------



## tweegy

lallybelle said:


> RIGHT. He had the balls to say he thought it played out more powerfully that way. LMAO. Nobody is having that mess.
> 
> And yeah that video is funny. The hell is David on about? Did HE forget what HE wrote? They literally just mentioned the Iron Fleet in the War council. I mean WTF??????


Girl, the excuses are so weak this season. But the internet remembers! Twitter and Reddit remembers!!! D&D have been blasted to the seven hells and back for this poor season.




CobaltBlu said:


> So, when I was watching the episode I felt that Jon wanted to say goodbye to Ghost but it was too hard. I dunno, it just struck me that way. But I am not going to get too exercised about an imaginary character not saying goodbye to an imaginary wolf/dog.
> 
> Also....the 4 dragons are apparently on the sword in the opening credits.
> 
> And...is that it for Sam, was that the last we see of him, do you think?


But the imaginary character could have givin the imaginary good boy a good bye pet *sniff sniff*  LOL


gracekelly said:


> @tweegy  finally read some spoilers. I can see why you are upset/annoyed but I will still watch the  last two episodes with enjoyment.   Hindsight is great and perhaps we will all feel that things should have been handled differently but at least it will be a conclusion. We all had fun with the series while it lasted.


Well there are a bunch floating around. One seems to be likely. Not gonna go into details on it out of consideration for the folks here who haven't read them.. But, this is basically me after last episode lol ..







And the memes!


----------



## juneping

tweegy said:


> Girl, the excuses are so weak this season. But the internet remembers! Twitter and Reddit remembers!!! D&D have been blasted to the seven hells and back for this poor season.
> 
> 
> 
> But the imaginary character could have givin the imaginary good boy a good bye pet *sniff sniff*  LOL
> 
> Well there are a bunch floating around. One seems to be likely. Not gonna go into details on it out of consideration for the folks here who haven't read them.. But, this is basically me after last episode lol ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the memes!


can you post the links to those spoilers?? i want to read them....


----------



## Soniaa

juneping said:


> can you post the links to those spoilers?? i want to read them....


Just google them


----------



## tweegy

juneping said:


> can you post the links to those spoilers?? i want to read them....





Soniaa said:


> Just google them



This


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gracekelly said:


> @tweegy  finally read some spoilers. I can see why you are upset/annoyed but I will still watch the  last two episodes with enjoyment.   Hindsight is great and perhaps we will all feel that things should have been handled differently but at least it will be a conclusion. We all had fun with the series while it lasted.



In the end, it really is about the experience of the entire series. Dozens of hours of entertainment, puzzles and characters to dissect.

Even The Sopranos had an iffy final episode but did that ruin the show? Hell no!


----------



## tweegy

Vanilla Bean said:


> In the end, it really is about the experience of the entire series. Dozens of hours of entertainment, puzzles and characters to dissect.
> 
> Even The Sopranos had an iffy final episode but did that ruin the show? Hell no!


Well my experience is disappointment after years of build up and creating character arcs that have become useless. 

Only show that ended properly was Breaking Bad.


----------



## tweegy




----------



## tweegy

This article makes a valid point. Glad to see the media agreeing with the fans on this and not just praising this mess. No spoilers, unless you haven't seen last week's episode.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/danidi...ffering-from-one-simple-problem/#174534fc7b25


----------



## Leelee786

This article is spot on...completely describes how I feel about this season (pretty much how I’ve felt for a few seasons). Maybe if i wasn’t so invested in the characters I’d be enjoying this season who knows.


----------



## gracekelly

tweegy said:


> Well my experience is disappointment after years of build up and creating character arcs that have become useless.
> 
> Only show that ended properly was Breaking Bad.


I actually think Six  Feet Under and Newhart did it the best.


----------



## tweegy

gracekelly said:


> I actually think Six  Feet Under and Newhart did it the best.


Oh, never saw those.


----------



## tweegy

Leelee786 said:


> This article is spot on...completely describes how I feel about this season (pretty much how I’ve felt for a few seasons). Maybe if i wasn’t so invested in the characters I’d be enjoying this season who knows.


Yup, It's pretty much what people have issue with...


----------



## CobaltBlu

Good article. Except of course Cersei knew who Missandre was, she was there with the whole gang when they brought the wight for show-and-tell.


tweegy said:


> This article makes a valid point. Glad to see the media agreeing with the fans on this and not just praising this mess. No spoilers, unless you haven't seen last week's episode.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/danidi...ffering-from-one-simple-problem/#174534fc7b25


----------



## Soniaa

Yeah but you see there's one teeeeny weeeeny itttty bitttty problem.....................................................









*SHE* *FORGOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Soniaa

When Dany enters kings landing and _forgets_ to bring Drogon so she decides to improvise...


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Good article. Except of course Cersei knew who Missandre was, she was there with the whole gang when they brought the wight for show-and-tell.


lol.. Well, the writer of the article sort of forgot that bit.. 

Sort of forgot - The excuse for everything in 2019 thanks to D&D


----------



## tweegy

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4430291
> 
> Yeah but you see there's one teeeeny weeeeny itttty bitttty problem.....................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHE* *FORGOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





Soniaa said:


> When Dany enters kings landing and _forgets_ to bring Drogon so she decides to improvise...
> View attachment 4430295


----------



## Soniaa

By bending over


----------



## tweegy

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4430296
> 
> By bending over


----------



## tweegy

LOL Apparently Euron "wasn't paying attention when Tyrion was talking to Cersei about the baby" *facepalm*

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/game...director-questions_n_5cd45cb5e4b0796a95d84ece


----------



## Soniaa

tweegy said:


>


----------



## tweegy

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4430327


LOOL


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## tweegy

@Soniaa you gotta edit out the curse words doll...


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Cornflower Blue

I will not be happy if at the end of it all we have Sam reading to little Sam + 1, saying "and that's what happened in The Game of Thrones children" or something similar. I reckon no-one will be left to sit on The Iron Throne and if anyone is available, it better not be Bran as his character has annoyed the heck out of me for some considerable time, even though Mr CB has justified him to me saying "he was bait for the Night King". I've a feeling The Iron Throne could be no more. Whether that would be a satisfactory ending I'm not sure....


----------



## tweegy

Imo, Bran is GOT fans right now.. We live in the past. LOL


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

If Cersei has her way she would rather blow up KL with everyone in it just so no one else can sit on that throne.  Meh? There's more then one Throne. Lol! 

Let me see some Dragons or Dragon eggs!


----------



## chowlover2

So far the show tonight is everything I wanted it to be!


----------



## WingNut

chowlover2 said:


> So far the show tonight is everything I wanted it to be!



I’ve seriously had to pause a few times to catch my breath!


----------



## chowlover2

I feel like I need a heart defibulator!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Wow the episode is full of more trash than a landfill. All that time invested and they just gave up on it.


----------



## chowlover2

I think I now understand episode 3 being lackluster. I think most of the $$$ went into this episode and it was worth it. The living were a much better fight than the undead. David and DB redeemed themselves and if Miquel Sapochnik doesn't get an Emmy for it I will be steamed.


----------



## TinksDelite

mrsinsyder said:


> Wow the episode is full of more trash than a landfill. All that time invested and they just gave up on it.


I screamed at the TV. Eight seasons and THAT'S how she dies?! WTF!


----------



## mrsinsyder

TinksDelite said:


> I screamed at the TV. Eight seasons and THAT'S how she dies?! WTF!


Plus the whole “hey, let’s destroy every single characters development since day 1!”


----------



## etoupebirkin

How many of you think Cersei actually died?
And do you think Arya’s going after Danerys?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Go Dany! At least with this episode she was totally focused on the fight & I really enjoyed it when she just let loose & went ape shyyt!

She's royally pissed at everyone except for Grey worm. I wonder who is going to feel her wrath next week. So many betrayal's. If Dany finds out Tyrion set Jamie free, he will be next to die by fire.

Varys, what can I say.  You knew it was coming & you were told by Melisandre you would die by fire. At least it wasn't on a stake. Lol!

Loved the way the Hound just grabbed the Mountain at the end & went over the wall tower together.

I wasn't really happy about the way Cersei & Jamie died. I wanted Cersei to suffer - But, at least she died with her pussy brother.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love all the responses to Cersei walking in between the Hound and the Mountain. Well, I'll just be walking down there right now, um K?


----------



## etoupebirkin

i think no for question 1 and yes to question 2.


----------



## tweegy

I-It was actually WORSE... I knew it was coming... But it somehow was WORSE...


----------



## jellyv

etoupebirkin said:


> How many of you think Cersei actually died?
> And do you think Arya’s going after Danerys?


1. I do
2. I do


----------



## buzzytoes

I feel like this episode did NOT need to be 1:20 long. Super lots of filler, and Cersei’s death was incredibly lame. The Hound dying by fire was poetic, I cried when Tyrion hugged Jamie, Arya almost died way too many times, and Daenerys has lost her marbles.


----------



## chowlover2

etoupebirkin said:


> How many of you think Cersei actually died?
> And do you think Arya’s going after Danerys?


I do! I only wish it had been worse!


----------



## gracekelly

Yes Cersei is dead and.no I don’t thing Arya will go after her. She only went after people who hurt her or her family. I don’t  think that the innocents in the city qualified. I am thinking Jon  will be the one to chastise Dany and it won’t be pretty. In the end it really didn’t matter that Tyrion set Jaime free but Dany won’t see it that way. She is paranoid about her control and she should be. She turned out to be a destroyer and mass murderer. What’s to like about that?

Cersei got off easy. She died with a man who loved her. Could have been much worse.


----------



## jellyv

I thought it was satisfying and surprising and well enough edited. Best of the season (I know, relatively faint praise).  Dumb little detail gripe: both Euron's and the Hound's teeth looked way too Hollywood pretty for the period. Anachronism that should have been caught.


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel somewhat under impressed with this episode. I don’t know why but it seems like everything they did to build up Dany they threw out the window in a effort to make her go mad. To have Cersei and Jamie die together and the way they died was a let down. I liked that the hound was able to convince Arya to go home instead of going after Cersei. We expected Varys to die for betraying Dany I wonder how many of his letters made it out. I wonder how quickly Dany will want to execute John, between not keeping his true heritage a secret and greyworm reporting back to Dany that he was trying to get his men to fall back instead of fight. And how quickly tryon will die for letting his brother escape? I still expect Dany to die in the final episode but not sure how.


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> I feel somewhat under impressed with this episode. I don’t know why but it seems like everything they did to build up Dany they threw out the window in a effort to make her go mad. To have Cersei and Jamie die together and the way they died was a let down. I liked that the hound was able to convince Arya to go home instead of going after Cersei. We expected Varys to die for betraying Dany I wonder how many of his letters made it out. I wonder how quickly Dany will want to execute John, between not keeping his true heritage a secret and greyworm reporting back to Dany that he was trying to get his men to fall back instead of fight. And how quickly tryon will die for letting his brother escape? I still expect Dany to die in the final episode but not sure how.


I expect Jon to kill Dany after this show.


----------



## chowlover2

And I am hoping Arya returns home and decides to accept Gendry's proposal.


----------



## chowlover2

And WTF happened with The Golden Company??? Money poorly spent by Cersei.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Was that not Jon's sword at the end that Arya was looking at? If it wasn't why the focus on it?


----------



## juneping

gracekelly said:


> Yes Cersei is dead and.no I don’t thing Arya will go after her. She only went after people who hurt her or her family. I don’t  think that the innocents in the city qualified. I am thinking Jon  will be the one to chastise Dany and it won’t be pretty. In the end it really didn’t matter that Tyrion set Jaime free but Dany won’t see it that way. She is paranoid about her control and she should be. She turned out to be a destroyer and mass murderer. What’s to like about that?
> 
> Cersei got off easy. She died with a man who loved her. Could have been much worse.


i think Arya might go after Dany....Arya has always been a very black and white person. and she has a sense of righteousness....she hated Jeroffy because he got her friend (butcher's boy?) killed. after she saw all those innocent people died...i think she'll do something. may be conspire w Sansa....

Dany will probably burn Tyrion who is another unburnt....lol....i really think so and hope so...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I have a feeling that maybe, just maybe Varys "little birds" will attempt to kill Dany & make Jon the King. It wouldn't surprise me one bit. I don't know who he was sending his information to about Jon's true name & claim to the throne - But he wrote quite a few of them before he died. The Ravens must have been really busy! 

Arya surviving that carnage make's me wonder what other purpose she has is in the last episode. Otherwise they would of killed her off in this episode.


----------



## gracekelly

juneping said:


> i think Arya might go after Dany....Arya has always been a very black and white person. and she has a sense of righteousness....she hated Jeroffy because he got her friend (butcher's boy?) killed. after she saw all those innocent people died...i think she'll do something. may be conspire w Sansa....
> 
> Dany will probably burn Tyrion who is another unburnt....lol....i really think so and hope so...


Upon reflection I think you could be right that if Arya believes Dany to be a threat to Jon she will be watching her carefully.


----------



## juneping

^^lol i forgot about Jon....who is such a wimp...


----------



## gracekelly

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I have a feeling that maybe, just maybe Varys "little birds" will attempt to kill Dany & make Jon the King. It wouldn't surprise me one bit. I don't know who he was sending his information to about Jon's true name & claim to the throne - But he wrote quite a few of them before he died. The Ravens must have been really busy!
> 
> Arya surviving that carnage make's me wonder what other purpose she has is in the last episode. Otherwise they would of killed her off in this episode.


I suspect he sent messages to Dorne  and the Iron Islands/Yara.


----------



## bisousx

I hope someone kills Dany in the last episode.

Rip Cersei


----------



## Soniaa

Yoooooo I have beeeeeen waiiiiiitin since *season 1* (since that bi@tch murdered lady) to witness cersei die in the most atrociously gruesome way possible!! Civilians got burnt alive but she just gets buried under rubble?!?!? TF was that?!?!? Where's the justice?!?!? Smfh

Btw I don't blame dany for going "mad"....after all she's been through...people don't become "cray cray" overnight...they go through all kinds of trials and tribulations as they get provoked by Aholes and their tolerance levels are tested until they reach their breaking point and that's when they're labeled as the baddie


----------



## Soniaa

Also amazed at the fact that the spoilers were on point

Arya was completely useless in this episode...she had her glory...she can just stick to being the night king slayer

Cersei's demise was unsatisfactory but drogon blastin the whole city up was a nice compensation


----------



## gracekelly

@Soniaa  Yes but all her talk about liberating people from a tyrant. Burning them is liberating them?  She is exhibiting the same angry and aggressive behavior as her brother and  that made Khal Droho kill him.

True about the spoilers.


----------



## purseinsanity

TinksDelite said:


> I screamed at the TV. Eight seasons and THAT'S how she dies?! WTF!


ITA!  Ridiculous.


----------



## k5ml3k

TinksDelite said:


> I screamed at the TV. Eight seasons and THAT'S how she dies?! WTF!



Yep. So disappointing ‍♀️


----------



## Singra

It is so damn annoying that Cersei dies like that. I’m almost half expecting them to pull her barely alive body from the ruins so that they can kill her again... although I’m not sure if that would be even more annoying.


----------



## JA_UK

The memes on twitter took me out, especially this one...


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think Arya May try to kill Danerys.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I’m saddened and disappointed that Danerys chose to obliterate Kings Landing. 
Destroying Cercei’s army had to be done and perhaps the palace. But I did not like seeing Drogon kill the innocents. Women and children, really, Breaker of Chains? That’s how she loses the throne.


----------



## etoupebirkin

As we go into the final week, I have one request. Please do NOT post spoilers on this thread. Theorize yes, by all means. But I do not want to know who dies and who wins GOT.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

This is the first episode  in which I've in been disappointed  

I feel the writers are rushing too much and trying to finish/kill off as many characters as fast as they can. 

Personally, Dany was not a favourite character of mine, that being said it was a lame decision to make her go mad and burn everything in sight and the fact that what pushed her over the edge seemed to be Jon's romantic rejection of her - as some commentators have written she's been reduced to the stereotype of the crazy ex-girl friend. 

Also Arya who is never walked away from a fight and has been determined to kill Cersie from Day 1, suddenly has a change of heart?  It seems so out of character.  It would be over the top to expect her to kill the King NIght Walker and Cersie, but still I expected more. I think she will kill Dany - she saw the horror that the common, innocent people suffered and she is angry about that.

i did like her farewell scene with the Hound.  And the Hound's epic battle with his brother was satisfying, sad and poetic.

Where has Tyrien's brain gone?  The Tyrien of the earlier seasons would have never turned in Varys and would never blindly follow Dany.   Again, so out of character.

With respect to Jaime and Cersie, I kind of understand why Jaimie went back to Cersie,  He has a toxic love for  her and once he found out she was pregnant with his child, I think he couldn't resist.  However, his scene with Euron was a complete waste of time.

I have mixed feelings about how Jaimie and Cersie died.  In some ways, it was tragic and romantic and therefore fitting given their relationship.  

On other hand, I was frustrated how the strong and formidable Cersie was reduced to a weak,.frightened, weeping woman who need to be comforted by her lover.  I couldn't but contrast the scene when Stannis's army was nearly at the gates and Cersie was prepared to kill herself and her  son Tommen on the Iron Throne in a final act of defiance.   

I expect Tyrien, Jon and Dany will all die. The question is how and by whom.  And I predict that no one in the end will sit on the Iron Throne.

It seems like the only one who will survive is Sansa.

Hard to believe there is only one episode left.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Is there even in Iron Throne left to sit on?   

I was ok with Arya’s leaving Cersei to her fate.  Several other small on her list had died or were killed by others, I think the conversation with the Hound was enough to giver her a reality check that she would die if she stayed. It was pretty cornball they she rode off with on a white horse however.  

  Besides  the fact that everybody has lost their minds and is acting completely out of character, and our strong women are crying or going crazy over their boyfriends, it was OK


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Cerseis death was so unsatisfying. I wanted a Cersei/Dany stare down and then for Dracareys is fry her. What a let down.

Cant say I'm surprised or upset that Dany burned the whole city to the ground. Shes threatened to do that at Qarth, Slavers Bay and why not do it to the place that would never accept her? She saw the way they all praised Jon and they didnt even know he was the rightful heir at the time. She has noone left who she can trust. She threatened to kill Tyrion if he betrays her again and what does he do? Sets Jaime free. If she hadnt started burning KL Cersei wouldve been able to escape. And I dont think she ever wouldve been able to rule anyway, shes an outsider and wasnt accepted when she went to help them fight the NK why would they accept her as their Queen? She lost everyone she had, all the build up and fighting she went through to get to the throne just to realize it was all for nothing and shed live always watching her back. Understandable that she said f*** this and burned it all.

Built by a Targaryen and destroyed by one.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

And she had a vision of her walking through the red keep to the iron throne which looked destroyed and covered in snow. In the vision she also walked through the gates of castle black and in a tent was drogo and their baby. This was in the Undying person. I also read  that he told her the dragon has 3 heads which was supposedely translated as 3 riders (her, Jon and NK?) and that shell face 3 betrayls, one for blood (the witch) one for gold (sergora) and one for love (Jon?).


----------



## pixiejenna

I kind of want arya to go home and get with gendry. I feel like seeing all the innocent people dying kind of reinforced the idea of family over war. As much as I love her she can't kill everyone.

Sansa very well may be the last one alive after next week. Because she had the sense to stay in the north and not go south. 

I think that it's possible that grey worm attacked the army after they surrendered by order of Dany. Though default he has risen to her highest advisor. And the only one she can trust she knows that she can't trust Tyrion and John let the cat out of the bag. Both are grieving the same loss and felt it was the best thing to do. She may have instructed him to kill them even if they surrendered and for him to follow her lead. If she starts burning down the city to follow her lead. Tyrion was very bent on showing mercy if they surrendered and I don't think that is what dany wanted. She's lost pretty much everything that mattered to her at this point mercy is the last thing on her mind. She wants them to pay for what she has went through.


----------



## jellyv

pixiejenna said:


> I kind of want arya to go home and get with gendry. I feel like seeing all the innocent people dying kind of reinforced the idea of family over war. As much as I love her she can't kill everyone.
> .



Gendry is totally extra for her journey. She is not in need of "completion" in that traditional way. What was interesting to me in this ep was that it reinforced the possibility for Arya of caring for those *other than* her family, her hitlist based on personal experience: i.e., humanity. Something larger. I liked that and see it as a potential motivator in her future actions.


----------



## Freckles1

I’ve read the books ( 9 years ago now. Seems like a lifetime ago ) 
I’ve watched every episode at least twice. Last night’s episode was incredible in my eyes. The acting alone was insane. It was an emotional roller coaster for me. 
The Hound and Arya’s relationship has always been my favorite. Watching the scenes 
move back and forth between them - The Hound and The Mountain fighting, Arya trying to get out of the city. Gut wrenching. 
The look Jon and Ser Davos give one another before Jon says to fall back. Despair. 
Cersi and Jamie. The entire Red Keep crumbling down on top of them. 
Arya and the white horse. 
Tyrion realizing how wrong he was about Dany. 
Greyworms hatred for Westeros. 
I’m glad there wasn’t much focus on Dany herself. Just the destruction. 
If you haven’t watched the episode a second time, I would suggest you do it.  They always seem to resonate what I think the writers were trying to convey the second time around. 
Sorry I’ve rambled. And I’m sorry if everyone is disappointed. ;(


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Y'all have covered a lot of my thoughts. I will say that I thought Arya's turn felt true and earned IMO. She's been taught to be a killing machine thru her experiences and training for the entire show, but she never lost her humanity like Hound did. Hound knew what he had become and in the little humanity he had left, he had love for Arya and didn't want her to follow him down that path. I think the show showed us that she isn't "just" a killer in moments like her running to Jon by the tree when she sees him again. Inside, she's still a person who wants love, family, etc. So to me, that moment was her realizing, "this lady is going to die and I don't want to waste my life doing it myself for revenge." So, I liked that. And my hope is that she turns the phrase that has been identified with her and Gendry by going back to him and saying essentially, "I won't be your lady, but I'll be your family." I think she deserves a peaceful and happy ending.


----------



## Freckles1

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Y'all have covered a lot of my thoughts. I will say that I thought Arya's turn felt true and earned IMO. She's been taught to be a killing machine thru her experiences and training for the entire show, but she never lost her humanity like Hound did. Hound knew what he had become and in the little humanity he had left, he had love for Arya and didn't want her to follow him down that path. I think the show showed us that she isn't "just" a killer in moments like her running to Jon by the tree when she sees him again. Inside, she's still a person who wants love, family, etc. So to me, that moment was her realizing, "this lady is going to die and I don't want to waste my life doing it myself for revenge." So, I liked that. And my hope is that she turns the phrase that has been identified with her and Gendry by going back to him and saying essentially, "I won't be your lady, but I'll be your family." I think she deserves a peaceful and happy ending.



Yes yes and yes!!!!


----------



## bellarusa

So many people put so much faith that Daenerys would not turn "mad" like all those before her because - hey - what's her selling point all along?  That's right - *the queen that actually cares about the little people.*  Cersei certainly banked on it when she moved all the people into the Red Keep.  Jon banked on it and didn't call out the retreat of the troops.  Tyron banked on it and didn't switch side after learning the secret, instead he did the "It Was Me" too. 

And the one voice of clarity - Varys - who said from the very beginning that his interests was with the realm, the people, gone.

But I don't think we can blame Daenerys.  I think she failed the crucial test of being a queen though.  She lost one dragon to the NK (a child to her), lost Ser Jorah, lost Jon Snow (as a lover), lost another dragon (a child) immediately arriving at King's Landing, then Missandei, confirmed yet again that Jon Snow would not love/touch her.  The grief must be overwhelming.

With grief, some people drink, other people cheat, some use drugs, and Dany has a dragon that could carpet-bombed King's Landing.  Why not?  Why was there any expectation of her maintaining her sanity when it felt like everyone in this world turned away from her?  When I was watching it I felt that she literally could not stop herself from doing it, like someone over-drinking after a bad breakup or losing a loved one.  I wonder if she had the brief moment after and thinks to herself "OMG I can't believe I just did THAT".

But that's the crucial criteria to sit on the throne - that no matter one's own emotions, you must address the situation with logic and grace FOR THE REALM.  In that sense, Dany failed the test.


----------



## Singra

My thoughts while watching Dany take down the defenses on the outer wall of King’s Landing:
Oh look a thin ring of fire around the edges of a very large city and barely any of it destroyed, that wasn’t so bad, not sure why all the characters made such a big deal about it... for weeks!!!!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Did anyone else catch the fact that Varys was trying to poison Dany?


----------



## afsweet

I'm sad to see Varys gone, but he sure took it like a champ. Qyburn's death was satisfying for me because I've found his unwavering loyalty to Cersei annoying.


----------



## TC1

I found the Euron/Jamie battle a quick way to wrap up that story..and just meh. Overall the episode was pretty good for me..
I did wonder repeatedly why Dany didn't just take the dragon for a trip and burn Cersei where she stood.


----------



## JA_UK

PradaforRada said:


> Did anyone else catch the fact that Varys was trying to poison Dany?



Yes with his little spy that worked In the kitchens!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

JA_UK said:


> Yes with his little spy that worked In the kitchens!


So many people are upset he died but I mean his death wouldve been justified considering thats treason (if they had known what he was doing of course).


----------



## Vlad

That episode last night was a hot mess. The quality of the story telling has seriously gone to total s*** in my humble opinion.

A few key points.

- The Euron bit with Jamie was ENTIRELY superfluous. What point was there to any of it?
- Following getting stabbed twice in the gut, Jamie crawls up through the keep, several hundreds of stairs to meet his f' buddy sister... unlikely.
- Cersei meets her end by becoming collateral damage from falling debris. Really?
- What was the whole damned point of the Jamie/Brienne fling last week? It had NO implication on Sir Jamie in any way.
- Dany turns Mad Queen on the second to last episode... too little too late?
- What kept Dany and her dragon from flying over the outer defenses of KL in the safety of cloud cover and just dive bomb onto the red keep where her mortal enemy Cersei was residing all along? That to me is one of the biggest plot holes of the entire season. Clearly the dragon showed to be near invincible with incredible destructive ability, yet some lousy out perimeter defenses kept it at bay?

I found myself more annoyed than anything else last night. Meh.


----------



## Vlad

PradaforRada said:


> Did anyone else catch the fact that Varys was trying to poison Dany?



How did this become apparent? I was under the impression that the little girl was one of his birdies that was collecting intel.


----------



## mrsinsyder

etoupebirkin said:


> And do you think Arya’s going after Danerys?



IDK, I feel like they can't make Arya continue to carry this whole show.

I want Jon to kill her.


----------



## jellyv

Vlad said:


> That episode last night was a hot mess. The quality of the story telling has seriously gone to total s*** in my humble opinion.
> 
> A few key points.
> 
> - Dany turns Mad Queen on the second to last episode... too little too late?
> - What kept Dany and her dragon from flying over the outer defenses of KL in the safety of cloud cover and just dive bomb onto the red keep where her mortal enemy Cersei was residing all along? That to me is one of the biggest plot holes of the entire season. Clearly the dragon showed to be near invincible with incredible destructive ability, yet some lousy out perimeter defenses kept it at bay?
> 
> I found myself more annoyed than anything else last night. Meh.



Your comments are worthy, I just don't fully agree with them all. I hated the show's treatment of Euron entirely, which was so much less sensible than the book's. Jaime and him fighting was a waste, agree.

But Dany: we've had more than a little build up to her turn toward the cray. And the point of the dragon use was indeed its brutality, not anything to do with wise strategizing--the arrogant willy nilly blasting of KL was a stand in for Dany's pressured, disorganized self. She was all about the fear, so that worked for me.

I'm more bummed out about Tyrion. His brilliance just dissipated, and that was something I counted on.


----------



## Vlad

mrsinsyder said:


> I want Jon to kill her.



Likely scenario?


----------



## juneping

Freckles1 said:


> The Hound and Arya’s relationship has always been my favorite. Watching the scenes
> The look Jon and Ser Davos give one another before Jon says to fall back. Despair.
> Arya and the white horse.
> Tyrion realizing how wrong he was about Dany.
> . ;(


totally love your points above....
LOL...Tyrion has been wrong about a lot of women in his life.....poor thing
i think the white horse has some symbolic meaning....she got her first white horse when she did her first kill.....so this white horse is going to mean something...not sure what though


----------



## Vlad

jellyv said:


> Your comments are worthy, I just don't fully agree with them all. I hated the show's treatment of Euron entirely, which was so much less sensible than the book's. Jaime and him fighting was a waste, agree.
> 
> But Dany: we've had more than a little build up to her turn toward the cray. And the point of the dragon use was indeed its brutality, not anything to do with wise strategizing--the arrogant willy nilly blasting of KL was a stand in for Dany's pressured, disorganized self. She was all about the fear, so that worked for me.
> 
> I'm more bummed out about Tyrion. His brilliance just dissipated, and that was something I counted on.



I didn't read the books, so I can't relate on that end. Euron was made out to be this sidekick baddie whose evil streak never came through... he didn't manage to capture me like previous baddies did, like for example Ramsey. 

Dany was pushing hard for a war and wanted to see it done quickly after the fight with the night king and its army of undead. That's why I wonder why she didn't dive down on the red keep like she did on Euron's fleet in yesterday's episode. I understand that they needed to position her in a way that showcased the rise of madness and breaking the promise that she's spare the city if they rang the bell and surrendered. 

It's a soft point for me personally, but I don't like that she napalmed a city of a million innocents out of anger and spite (or the realization that they weren't going to love her anyway) and roasted little kids along the way. Especially after waxing on about freeing the city from tyranny and becoming a tyrant herself.

Tyrion must be devastated to realize that he was wrong about her all along. He bet on her to do the right thing and then she went bats**t.


----------



## Vlad

I also want to express my appreciation for the bro love and tender moment between Tyrion and Jamie. Right in the feels!!


----------



## juneping

mrsinsyder said:


> IDK, I feel like they can't make Arya continue to carry this whole show.
> 
> I want Jon to kill her.


something tells me Sansa is the master mind of killing Dany....


----------



## bellarusa

I should add that the funniest comment I read was this and I concur:

"I guess those crack Scorpion marksmen from last week were furloughed? Did they even get more than a couple shots off this time?"


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Vlad said:


> How did this become apparent? I was under the impression that the little girl was one of his birdies that was collecting intel.


In their conversation. She told Varys that Dany wont eat. He told her to try again at supper and the little girl said she thinks the soldiers are watching her. Varys told her the bigger the risk the bigger the reward and to go back to the kitchen.


----------



## bellarusa

Vlad said:


> - Dany turns Mad Queen on the second to last episode... too little too late?



Everyone falls apart sometimes. Her number was up.


----------



## bisousx

PradaforRada said:


> So many people are upset he died but I mean his death wouldve been justified considering thats treason (if they had known what he was doing of course).



I actually had no idea Varys tried to poison her! Makes more sense


----------



## JA_UK

Vlad said:


> That episode last night was a hot mess. The quality of the story telling has seriously gone to total s*** in my humble opinion.
> 
> A few key points.
> 
> - The Euron bit with Jamie was ENTIRELY superfluous. What point was there to any of it?
> - Following getting stabbed twice in the gut, Jamie crawls up through the keep, several hundreds of stairs to meet his f' buddy sister... unlikely.
> - Cersei meets her end by becoming collateral damage from falling debris. Really?
> - What was the whole damned point of the Jamie/Brienne fling last week? It had NO implication on Sir Jamie in any way.
> - Dany turns Mad Queen on the second to last episode... too little too late?
> - What kept Dany and her dragon from flying over the outer defenses of KL in the safety of cloud cover and just dive bomb onto the red keep where her mortal enemy Cersei was residing all along? That to me is one of the biggest plot holes of the entire season. Clearly the dragon showed to be near invincible with incredible destructive ability, yet some lousy out perimeter defenses kept it at bay?
> 
> I found myself more annoyed than anything else last night. Meh.



To add, oxygen must also have been in abundance with her flying above the clouds without requiring breathing apparatus...


----------



## Vlad

JA_UK said:


> To add, oxygen must also have been in abundance with her flying above the clouds without requiring breathing apparatus...



That's realistically not an issue. I've skied above clouds plenty of times, you'd need to be much higher than cloud cover to require a breathing apparatus.


----------



## TC1

JA_UK said:


> To add, oxygen must also have been in abundance with her flying above the clouds without requiring breathing apparatus...


She's riding a DRAGON. I don't think people would question how she was able to breathe..LOL


----------



## tweegy

Vlad said:


> That episode last night was a hot mess. The quality of the story telling has seriously gone to total s*** in my humble opinion.
> 
> A few key points.
> 
> - The Euron bit with Jamie was ENTIRELY superfluous. What point was there to any of it?
> - Following getting stabbed twice in the gut, Jamie crawls up through the keep, several hundreds of stairs to meet his f' buddy sister... unlikely.
> - Cersei meets her end by becoming collateral damage from falling debris. Really?
> - What was the whole damned point of the Jamie/Brienne fling last week? It had NO implication on Sir Jamie in any way.
> - Dany turns Mad Queen on the second to last episode... too little too late?
> - What kept Dany and her dragon from flying over the outer defenses of KL in the safety of cloud cover and just dive bomb onto the red keep where her mortal enemy Cersei was residing all along? That to me is one of the biggest plot holes of the entire season. Clearly the dragon showed to be near invincible with incredible destructive ability, yet some lousy out perimeter defenses kept it at bay?
> 
> I found myself more annoyed than anything else last night. Meh.


You see, you missed one important plot twist.. Cersei simply did not die by collateral damage.. As it turns out , that building has long been holding a grudge for what Cersei did to the sept. The building's redemption was completed. We all speculated if it would have been Arya, Jon, Drogon,  even Jamie - but alas, It was the building all along.. 

But seriously, it was a mess.  I- I just couldn't believe what I was watching. And I knew it was likely to come... Still couldn't believe it... Fricking bells...bells....ring a ding ding.... I mean...


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> I’ve read the books ( 9 years ago now. Seems like a lifetime ago )
> I’ve watched every episode at least twice. Last night’s episode was incredible in my eyes. The acting alone was insane. It was an emotional roller coaster for me.
> The Hound and Arya’s relationship has always been my favorite. Watching the scenes
> move back and forth between them - The Hound and The Mountain fighting, Arya trying to get out of the city. Gut wrenching.
> The look Jon and Ser Davos give one another before Jon says to fall back. Despair.
> Cersi and Jamie. The entire Red Keep crumbling down on top of them.
> Arya and the white horse.
> *Tyrion realizing how wrong he was about Dany. *
> Greyworms hatred for Westeros.
> I’m glad there wasn’t much focus on Dany herself. Just the destruction.
> If you haven’t watched the episode a second time, I would suggest you do it.  They always seem to resonate what I think the writers were trying to convey the second time around.
> Sorry I’ve rambled. And I’m sorry if everyone is disappointed. ;(


 To be fair... I can relate to Tyrion... realizing we were dealt a poorly written rushed crap of a season..


----------



## buzzytoes

PradaforRada said:


> In their conversation. She told Varys that Dany wont eat. He told her to try again at supper and the little girl said she thinks the soldiers are watching her. Varys told her the bigger the risk the bigger the reward and to go back to the kitchen.



I heard that this morning but I don’t think we can assume that he was trying to poison her. His little birds have always been around to gather information, not to assassinate people.


----------



## Vlad

TC1 said:


> She's riding a DRAGON. I don't think people would question how she was able to breathe..LOL



Presented in a show that once killed a dude by ghostly vagina demon...


----------



## Vlad

tweegy said:


> You see, you missed one important plot twist.. Cersei simply did not die by collateral damage.. As it turns out , that building has long been holding a grudge for what Cersei did to the sept. The building's redemption was completed. We all speculated if it would have been Arya, Jon, Drogon,  even Jamie - but alas, It was the building all along..



Maybe Bron's screensaver mode weakened the structural integrity of the building? The plot thickens.


----------



## tweegy

buzzytoes said:


> I heard that this morning but I don’t think we can assume that he was trying to poison her. His little birds have always been around to gather information, not to assassinate people.


Yeh I think this is what was happening.


Vlad said:


> Presented in a show that once killed a dude by ghostly vagina demon...


omg LOOOL!!


Vlad said:


> Maybe Bron's screensaver mode weakened the structural integrity of the building? The plot thickens.


 Man was probably playing fortnite as per usual. Then again I can't blame him.. I'd probably bounce from these sh*t episodes too if I were him...


----------



## CobaltBlu

buzzytoes said:


> I heard that this morning but I don’t think we can assume that he was trying to poison her. His little birds have always been around to gather information, not to assassinate people.



I believe the poison was his plan...here is an article, one of many... seems really obvious to me now, but I missed it the first time around.

https://www.esquire.com/entertainme...ison-plan-game-of-thrones-season-8-episode-5/


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I believe the poison was his plan...here is an article, one of many... seems really obvious to me now, but I missed it the first time around.
> 
> https://www.esquire.com/entertainme...ison-plan-game-of-thrones-season-8-episode-5/


Yeh, but this is so out of character for Varys.... which therefore makes sense. D&D strikes again.


----------



## lallybelle

HOT ASS MESS. That is all.  I'm actually quite astonished. I mean everything was never going to be perfect or fit into everyones head canons or theories but I mean they could not have ****ed up this final season more if they tried. WOW. Shame.


----------



## gracekelly

In a twisted way, Petyr Balish is a winner in this game because his star pupil was Sansa. She used all his tricks against him and set him up for the kill, literally.   The most telling thing she said to Tyrion was that she used to think that he was the wisest man she knew. and that should have been a wake up call for him  to rethink his allegiances and strategies.  He ended up doing exactly what she thought he would do with the info about Jon.


----------



## chowlover2

I think the whole season would have been better received if they had hinted at cracks in Dany's mental illness more gradually. Even if they had started at the beginning of season 7 it would have made more sense. She was a hero 2 episodes ago.

 I was very disappointed about Cersei and Jaime's death. I wish Dany had burnt her to a crisp with Drogon. But also in a way it completes their arc. Jaime knew he was not worthy of Brienne and for whatever reason he couldn''t let Cersei go. They came into the world together and left the world together. 

If they had written 2 more episodes I think Euron and the Golden Company would have had something to do. That turned out to be a plot line that went nowhere. 

Does anyone know the significance of Varys taking his rings off? What would it matter if he wore them or not when he was killed?


----------



## chowlover2

gracekelly said:


> In a twisted way, Petyr Balish is a winner in this game because his star pupil was Sansa. She used all his tricks against him and set him up for the kill, literally.   The most telling thing she said to Tyrion was that she used to think that he was the wisest man she knew. and that should have been a wake up call for him  to rethink his allegiances and strategies.  He ended up doing exactly what she thought he would do with the info about Jon.


That's a great point. Will we see Jon on the throne and Sansa as his hand? I think Jon left the north thinking he was never going back. 

I think I am most frustrated by Tyrion and his arc. He has always been so smart, but totally wrong the last 2 seasons.


----------



## juneping

gracekelly said:


> In a twisted way, Petyr Balish is a winner in this game because his star pupil was Sansa. She used all his tricks against him and set him up for the kill, literally.   The most telling thing she said to Tyrion was that she used to think that he was the wisest man she knew. and that should have been a wake up call for him  to rethink his allegiances and strategies.  He ended up doing exactly what she thought he would do with the info about Jon.


Sansa will be the hand to Tyrion......hahaha


----------



## J.A.N.

Can’t wait for the final episode. Glad Its not Cersei. [emoji28]
Who will win? 
Hope there is a twist at the end[emoji848]. Something we are not expecting.


----------



## GoldFish8

J.A.N. said:


> Can’t wait for the final episode. Glad Its not Cersei. [emoji28]
> Who will win?
> Hope there is a twist at the end[emoji848]. Something we are not expecting.


Bronn will rule it all


----------



## gracekelly

I wondered about Vary’s rings as well. I have the feeling that Jon will go up north to the Wildings with Tormund.   If the story went on long enough I think Brienne could be pregnant with Jaime’s child. Other than that I saw no reason for their hookup. It was obvious that  he never had the deep feelings that she had for him.

I don’t think there will be a Seven Kingdoms anymore or an Iron throne.   The people may reject all in light of the slaughter of King’s Landing. Sansa will get the North. Dorne has a Prince and Yara has the Iron Islands. Who will get the South I have no idea. Putting Gendry on a throne seems like a reach.

Tyrion has been giving Dany bad advice for a while. He did OK in Mereen when she was with the Dothraki but after that it was spotty.

Bronn is going to be really PO’d. He won’t get  anything from Sansa or Jon.


----------



## gracekelly

juneping said:


> Sansa will be the hand to Tyrion......hahaha


I think Ser Davos will be the Hand. He is a voice of reason.


----------



## JA_UK

Vlad said:


> That's realistically not an issue. I've skied above clouds plenty of times, you'd need to be much higher than cloud cover to require a breathing apparatus.





TC1 said:


> She's riding a DRAGON. I don't think people would question how she was able to breathe..LOL



Indeed, but there’s a difference between skiing at high altitude and being pretty much airplane high up even when riding a dragon lol! If I’m to be honest the season so far apart from the battle with the night king has been more disappointing for me than exciting, the writers had 2 years and this is what we get? They should have stuck to the 10 episode formula they had instead of trying to tie everything up into the 13 episodes in these past 2 seasons. The finale better be beyond epic but somehow I doubt it and it will bring a mediocre conclusion to what has been a great show.


----------



## gracekelly

What is left for the finale?  There aren’t anymore battles or cities to burn.   It’s clean up time on many levels. Dany is so suspicious of everyone.  If she accuses Jon of treason because he wanted to stop fighting I will
be pretty disgusted.   When she  finds out what Tyrion did he will be toast or toasted lol!


----------



## GoldFish8

gracekelly said:


> What is left for the finale?  There aren’t anymore battles or cities to burn.   It’s clean up time on many levels. Dany is so suspicious of everyone.  If she accuses Jon of treason because he wanted to stop fighting I will
> be pretty disgusted.   When she  finds out what Tyrion did he will be toast or toasted lol!


My husband and I think that Arya will take Grey Worms face to get close to Dany to kill her. He is the only person left that Dany trusts. This will also tie in her skill that we have seen many seasons ago. Not sure Arya will survive this ordeal, but I really hope so.


----------



## tweegy

gracekelly said:


> In a twisted way, Petyr Balish is a winner in this game because his star pupil was Sansa. She used all his tricks against him and set him up for the kill, literally.   The most telling thing she said to Tyrion was that she used to think that he was the wisest man she knew. and that should have been a wake up call for him  to rethink his allegiances and strategies.  He ended up doing exactly what she thought he would do with the info about Jon.


I would say littlefinger is a winner cause he died and avoided this shyt show...


----------



## lallybelle

gracekelly said:


> In a twisted way, Petyr Balish is a winner in this game because his star pupil was Sansa. She used all his tricks against him and set him up for the kill, literally.   The most telling thing she said to Tyrion was that she used to think that he was the wisest man she knew. and that should have been a wake up call for him  to rethink his allegiances and strategies.  He ended up doing exactly what she thought he would do with the info about Jon.



Nah he had Sansa fooled that Arya was going to kill her. She was literally going to execute Arya. He did make a slip saying Ayra would then be Lady of Winterfell because of course Arya is "no lady". This caused her to talk to BRAN who told her everything Littlefinger did. This was confirmed that this was in a deleted scene by Brans actor. They spend so much time trying to tell me Sansa's smart, but I am not falling for D & D's propaganda. lol.


----------



## chowlover2

Jon or Arya will take Dany out. Why bring Gendry back to do nothing? Gendry takes the throne, will Sansa be his wife and rule behind the scenes? There has to be a reason for Gendry being gone 3 seasons and then coming back and making some swords. 

Dany could redeem herself by waking up the next day and being horrified by what she has done. Doubtful but who knows? More likely Arya kills her. Would make sense of Arya and the white horse. Remember the 4 Horseman of the Apocalypse? Death rides a pale horse and hell follows. I would rather see her with Gendry, but Arya doesn't seem the type to settle down while Sansa does and she has a taste for power these days.


----------



## bisousx

GoldFish8 said:


> Bronn will rule it all



I think he could kill Dany with that crossbow to protect Tyrion and thus secure his Highgarden earnings.


----------



## juneping

i think Sansa and Tyrion are on Dany's To-Die list.....and Jon Snow will do anything to protect his family..
dot dot dot....Dany will be killed...


----------



## chowlover2

juneping said:


> i think Sansa and Tyrion are on Dany's To-Die list.....and Jon Snow will do anything to protect his family..
> dot dot dot....Dany will be killed...



Dany will be killed. The time she spent back in season 2 in the house of the undying now makes sense. First she was shown walking through the Red Keep after she destroyed it. I thought it was snow from the Night King, but it was actually the ash from her  path of destruction. Next they showed her at the Wall and she walled into the tent containing Khal Drogo and their child. He has been waiting for her to cross over to the Night lands. 

I just can’t figure out what will happen with Drogon. Perhaps he returns to Valaria? And will Tyrion be burnt as a traitor? I actually had another thought, Cersei did die with her younger brother’s hands around her neck. She was just being comforted, but not strangled which I had hoped.


----------



## juneping

chowlover2 said:


> Dany will be killed. The time she spent back in season 2 in the house of the undying now makes sense. First she was shown walking through the Red Keep after she destroyed it. I thought it was snow from the Night King, but it was actually the ash from her  path of destruction. Next they showed her at the Wall and she walled into the tent containing Khal Drogo and their child. He has been waiting for her to cross over to the Night lands.
> 
> I just can’t figure out what will happen with Drogon. Perhaps he returns to Valaria? And will Tyrion be burnt as a traitor? I actually had another thought, Cersei did die with her younger brother’s hands around her neck. She was just being comforted, but not strangled which I had hoped.


agreed to everything you said....but i want to find out and i believe Tyrion is a Targaryen...somehow there will be a way his true identity will be revealed. there's just so many hints that he's not really a Lannister.

Drogon will fly Jon Snow to the north and reunite w Ghost....lol...j/k.


----------



## pixiejenna

Dany is for sure dying. I feel like the last episode is basically the aftermath of what she did, and the repercussions of it. I wonder if she dies she’ll walk through her previous dream as the final ending.

I also thought that it was odd that Varys took his rings off before heading to be executed.


----------



## Singra

I think Varys taking his rings off was mostly to foreshadow his demise, you see he’s working up until the last minute to get his messages out before he takes his rings off and accepts his fate, we as the audience had no idea he was on the chopping block just yet so you had preempt it in some way... I felt it was a shorthand from the writers.

I’ve always felt your enjoyment of the show (particularly in later seasons) hinges on a. correctly interpreting that shorthand and b. accepting the shorthand for what it is.

The overall story structure is interesting but the lack of proper scenes to fill in the details is frustrating. Everything feels very rushed all the time. I’m generally happy with where a lot of the story went but I’m frustrated with the lack of properly fleshed out scenes for many characters. Those scenes are what create the tension (and clarity) for the big moments.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

...I was wrong  (they made Dany mad) but pretty sure Arya has a new commitment now


----------



## duna

I'm not so sure Cercei actually died, I want to see it to believe it!!


----------



## anitalilac

This is hilarious


----------



## Singra

duna said:


> I'm not so sure Cercei actually died, I want to see it to believe it!!


 Yes... pics or it never happened.


I think she’s dead though. I suppose it’s the show subverting expectations. They “hound-ed” us by not giving us the blood we wanted... remember children... nothing good comes from vengeful bloodlust!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

buzzytoes said:


> I heard that this morning but I don’t think we can assume that he was trying to poison her. His little birds have always been around to gather information, not to assassinate people.



Spying doesnt mean "bigger the risk" hes always done it. Everyone is a savage this season so I dont see why they wouldnt all of a sudden have Varys poisoning people.


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm thinking Bronn will end up on the throne.  He made that speech about all great houses starting with a cutthroat.  Often times on GoT, supposedly random statements foreshadow things to come.  Maybe that was one of them?


----------



## GoldFish8

purseinsanity said:


> I'm thinking Bronn will end up on the throne.  He made that speech about all great houses starting with a cutthroat.  Often times on GoT, supposedly random statements foreshadow things to come.  Maybe that was one of them?


Yeeeessss Bronn will rule it all!


----------



## TC1

Anyone else see the still shot of Jamie hugging Cersei and the end and his hand was is the shot, his real hand?. OOops these editors are asleep at the wheel these last few episodes.


----------



## Soniaa

gracekelly said:


> @Soniaa  Yes but all her talk about liberating people from a tyrant. Burning them is liberating them?  She is exhibiting the same angry and aggressive behavior as her brother and  that made Khal Droho kill him.
> 
> True about the spoilers.


Those same people were the ones that threw their fists in the air and chanted off with his[ned] head! Sometimes the end do justify the means.


----------



## QuelleFromage

etoupebirkin said:


> How many of you think Cersei actually died?
> And do you think Arya’s going after Danerys?



I don't think Cersei and Jaime are dead, at least if applying earlier seasons' standards. Every major character's death so far has been extremely clear and unmistakable. The camera even followed the Clegane brothers' fall all the way down into the flames. 
That said....the writers have gotten so lazy it's entirely possible they dialed this one in. I will be really disappointed if that's the case. Eight seasons of twincest, three kids' entire lives, poisonings, shame walks, wildfire, a ruthless path to the throne by Cersei, Jaime making a moral and ethical 180, and then a rafter drops on their heads.....

I would not be surprised if Arya goes after Daenerys. All that death in her face including the mother and child is likely setting her up for something. Also....it seems since she killed the Night King that Arya is the Prince (ss) that was Promised, so would therefore be key to the ending.



etoupebirkin said:


> I’m saddened and disappointed that Danerys chose to obliterate Kings Landing.
> Destroying Cercei’s army had to be done and perhaps the palace. But I did not like seeing Drogon kill the innocents. Women and children, really, Breaker of Chains? That’s how she loses the throne.


Way too far ...the writers had to go full Pompeii on us, with Dany and Drogon as the volcano, in order to make us lose sympathy for her. She's been warned over and over again not to do this. 



gracekelly said:


> I think Ser Davos will be the Hand. He is a voice of reason.


I could totally see Sansa on the throne with Davos as her hand, given the writers' heavy Sansa emphasis lately. But that would be disappointing IMO.  Hopefully it is Jon with Davos, if there even is an Iron Throne after all this!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Euron was seriously the most pointless character. He was not nearly so ridiculous in the books - much scarier and a much better villain, not just boasting and falling all over Cersei. 
Those leather pants! I was begging Drogon to scorch him just because of the sad aging rock star outfit.


----------



## jellyv

QuelleFromage said:


> Euron was seriously the most pointless character. He was not nearly so ridiculous in the books - much scarier and a much better villain, not just boasting and falling all over Cersei.
> Those leather pants! I was begging Drogon to scorch him just because of the sad aging rock star outfit.


Although I did think his last shirt jacket came close to an LV Runway look.


----------



## Singra

Bron has to come back for something significant... even if it’s small... otherwise why give him a crossbow? If they wanted to get rid of him they could have had him die in battle.

Maybe the question is... now that Cersei is gone who’s going to pay him?


----------



## Vlad

jellyv said:


> Although I did think his last shirt jacket came close to an LV Runway look.



The same thing crossed my mind when I saw the shirt pattern!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Can you imagine being someone who named their kid Danerys or Khaleesi?


----------



## gracekelly

Singra said:


> Bron has to come back for something significant... even if it’s small... otherwise why give him a crossbow? If they wanted to get rid of him they could have had him die in battle.
> 
> Maybe the question is... now that Cersei is gone who’s going to pay him?


If Tyrion dies he won’t get anything either.  Now that the Lannister’s are basically gone who else does he have a connection to?


----------



## jellyv

etoupebirkin said:


> Can you imagine being someone who named their kid Danerys or Khaleesi?



Oy vey!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

etoupebirkin said:


> Can you imagine being someone who named their kid Danerys or Khaleesi?


LOL - I still wouldnt be bothered, what she did was understable. I am disappointed she didnt fry Cersei though.

What was the significant of making Gendry a lord? I feel like they just threw random s*** together and didnt follow up with them. So rushed.


----------



## bisousx

etoupebirkin said:


> Can you imagine being someone who named their kid Danerys or Khaleesi?



I would say shame on them in the first place for naming their poor kid after a TV character


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> I believe the poison was his plan...here is an article, one of many... seems really obvious to me now, but I missed it the first time around.
> 
> https://www.esquire.com/entertainme...ison-plan-game-of-thrones-season-8-episode-5/


ACTUALLY, I (D&D is rubbing off on me) forgot the wine merchant.. Damn Varys.


----------



## tweegy

QuelleFromage said:


> Euron was seriously the most pointless character. He was not nearly so ridiculous in the books - much scarier and a much better villain, not just boasting and falling all over Cersei.
> Those leather pants! I was begging Drogon to scorch him just because of the sad aging rock star outfit.


I'm sorry, but most pointless GOT character(s) goes to the golden company.. They sailed across the sea, some died before, to just die infront the gates..


----------



## Singra

gracekelly said:


> If Tyrion dies he won’t get anything either.  Now that the Lannister’s are basically gone who else does he have a connection to?


Yes I agree, not saying he’d kill Tyrion but he would go with the highest bidder... if the writers wanted some last small twist... now that King’s landing is scorched earth the economics of Westeros must be on the rocks... #ironbank. Given the jumps the writers take it is possible they kept him around for a purpose. He’s an easy character to bring back and use for something with such little time left.

I mostly see him as providing some last interaction with Tyrion before the end... and maybe a comment that speaks to the nature of power etc.


----------



## lallybelle

etoupebirkin said:


> Can you imagine being someone who named their kid Danerys or Khaleesi?



Eh. If I needed to explain one day, I'd just start with "There once were two men named David &Dan...."


----------



## DeMonica

chowlover2 said:


> Jon or Arya will take Dany out. Why bring Gendry back to do nothing? Gendry takes the throne, will Sansa be his wife and rule behind the scenes? There has to be a reason for Gendry being gone 3 seasons and then coming back and making some swords.
> 
> Dany could redeem herself by waking up the next day and being horrified by what she has done. Doubtful but who knows? More likely Arya kills her. Would make sense of Arya and the white horse. Remember the 4 Horseman of the Apocalypse? Death rides a pale horse and hell follows. I would rather see her with Gendry, but Arya doesn't seem the type to settle down while Sansa does and she has a taste for power these days.


Hopefully, one of them will do the job. Dany went nuts and what she did is unforgivable. I don't think that there's a way to redeem herself. By the end Cersei had nothing on her. I know that Grey Worm and she were pissed off because of Missandrei, but still, burning a whole city?
IMO the reason for bringing back Gendry to show Arya's feminine side and to add to the speculation. I don't think that he's a king material at all. 
While we're practically running out of contenders  now, I want Tyrion on the Throne - if anybody should sit on that throne at all - possibly with Sansa. I think Jon's had it  with the whole  game of thrones business and it's not unlikely that he would end up living with the wildlings if this  madness is over. In addition to that : it seems that the Targaryens make pretty awful sovereigns, so the subjects of the Seven Kingdoms might be fed up with experimenting with another Targaryen one, half-blood or not, after Dany's mega barbecue. I hope Ser Davos make it till the credits in the final episode. He would deserve it - and so would we.


----------



## TC1

The look on Jon's face when he and Sir Davos made eye contact told me...he doesn't want the throne..but after this he can't NOT step in. 
I don't think Arya will kill Dany, she's already been the huge hero by killing the NK, I can't imagine them letting her so ALL the heavy lifting.


----------



## chowlover2

juneping said:


> agreed to everything you said....but i want to find out and i believe Tyrion is a Targaryen...somehow there will be a way his true identity will be revealed. there's just so many hints that he's not really a Lannister.
> 
> Drogon will fly Jon Snow to the north and reunite w Ghost....lol...j/k.


I've always thought Tyrion was a Targaryen too. It would be great if she planned to torch Tyrion and not have him burn!!! I also wanted Tyrion on the throne at the end. The reason I am thinking Gendry and Sansa is it would fulfill something Robert told Ned in the first season.He wanted a Baratheon and a Stark as King & Queen.


----------



## chowlover2

Actually Yara and the Ironborn were another thread that went nowhere. I thought she was going to have a bigger role than she did, but she hightailed it back to the Iron Islands as soon as she could. She brought us Euron which was another nothing role as well as the Golden Company.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My thinking is: Dany is going to make some deal about Jon & in public or private which Arya might see/hear. See watched her father beheaded. Dany doesn't know Arya's in KL? *IF* Varys "little birds" don't kill Dany first then Arya will out of love for Jon. Tyrion is on really thin ice right now & if Dany finds out how he betrayed her again, it's game over for him.

I'm also thinking about what Bran said when he first arrived back at WF, that they all die?


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

etoupebirkin said:


> Can you imagine being someone who named their kid Danerys or Khaleesi?


My sister named her daughter Arya. At least she got that right!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I also would love to see Dany try to burn Jon & not have him burn!!! I really don't think Drogon would be happy about it either, in fact, I don't think he would listen to his Mother! Even Dany was surprised when Drogon first met him & let Jon pat / touch him.


----------



## DeMonica

chowlover2 said:


> I've always thought Tyrion was a Targaryen too. It would be great if she planned to torch Tyrion and not have him burn!!! I also wanted Tyrion on the throne at the end. The reason I am thinking Gendry and Sansa is it would fulfill something Robert told Ned in the first season.He wanted a Baratheon and a Stark as King & Queen.


In the light of the recent happenings this Gendry+Sansa combo is definitely not the worst possible scenario but I see it unlikely.
That would be a great surprise if Tyrion was partly Targaryen. Now if it comes to Tyrion: how come that he ended up being a redhead in this last season? Jaime's haircolour was also changed gradually. They were not babies in the beginning of the story and the haircolour of adults don't change this way. I know it's a minor detail but I don't like inconsistency.
ETA: Yara's character had a great potential. It's a pity that she didn't get more screen time.


----------



## juneping

chowlover2 said:


> Actually Yara and the Ironborn were another thread that went nowhere. I thought she was going to have a bigger role than she did, but she hightailed it back to the Iron Islands as soon as she could. She brought us Euron which was another nothing role as well as the Golden Company.


i think towards the end, Yara will just be another representative that "betray" Dany. Yara loves her brother who's loyal to the Starks....

it'll be funny at the end of the day Bronn will come protect Tyrion because that's his last hope of his castle....hahahahaha.....


----------



## Leelee786

DeMonica said:


> In the light of the recent happenings this Gendry+Sansa combo is definitely not the worst possible scenario but I see it unlikely.
> That would be a great surprise if Tyrion was partly Targaryen. Now if it comes to Tyrion: how come that he ended up being a redhead in this last season? Jaime's haircolour was also changed gradually. They were not babies in the beginning of the story and the haircolour of adults don't change this way. I know it's a minor detail but I don't like inconsistency.
> ETA: Yara's character had a great potential. It's a pity that she didn't get more screen time.



I read somewhere that the more loyal a Lannister the more golden their hair is, so i assumed as their (Jamie and Tyrion) loyalties shifted the darker their hair. Not sure how true this is or if D&D went by this at all.


----------



## gracekelly

Singra said:


> Yes I agree, not saying he’d kill Tyrion but he would go with the highest bidder... if the writers wanted some last small twist... now that King’s landing is scorched earth the economics of Westeros must be on the rocks... #ironbank. Given the jumps the writers take it is possible they kept him around for a purpose. He’s an easy character to bring back and use for something with such little time left.
> 
> I mostly see him as providing some last interaction with Tyrion before the end... and maybe a comment that speaks to the nature of power etc.


The only thing that I can think of is that he mercy kills Tyrion with the crossbow. That could happen if Dany says he is guilty of treason and sentences him to either being burned by Dragon or something equally nasty.  There is a scene in the movie "The Last of the Mohicans" where Daniel Day- Lewis shoots the British officer who is being burned at the stake in order to  save him the pain of burning.  I would think a blast from Drogon would make pretty quick work of you though, and you wouldn't feel a thing.


----------



## gracekelly

tweegy said:


> I'm sorry, but most pointless GOT character(s) goes to the golden company.. They sailed across the sea, some died before, to just die infront the gates..


Good looking guy on a horse. Total waste and then he ran and didn't even stop to fight.    Maybe this was done just so Arya could get a ride lol!


----------



## gracekelly

chowlover2 said:


> Actually Yara and the Ironborn were another thread that went nowhere. I thought she was going to have a bigger role than she did, but she hightailed it back to the Iron Islands as soon as she could. She brought us Euron which was another nothing role as well as the Golden Company.


I think Yara received a note from Varys and will show up for the finale.


----------



## chowlover2

gracekelly said:


> The only thing that I can think of is that he mercy kills Tyrion with the crossbow. That could happen if Dany says he is guilty of treason and sentences him to either being burned by Dragon or something equally nasty.  There is a scene in the movie "The Last of the Mohicans" where Daniel Day- Lewis shoots the British officer who is being burned at the stake in order to  save him the pain of burning.  I would think a blast from Drogon would make pretty quick work of you though, and you wouldn't feel a thing.


Jon did the same thing when they were burning the head the Wildlings at Castle Black. He shot him with an arrow so he would not have to go through the agony of burning. 

I actually am liking the episode more and more when I rewatch. Dany certainly went big. It's only a TV show, not real life. I was watching what went into the making of the episode today and it is mind-blowing. All the pieces, people and sets. There are several things posted in Watchers on the Wall today if anyone is interested.


----------



## pixiejenna

etoupebirkin said:


> Can you imagine being someone who named their kid Danerys or Khaleesi?



Regret lol http://mentalfloss.com/article/5830...NUKVzPG0hBCJO8Rx7sKjdu7yjVX6MZPJrqiIzHkvJ2GHU


----------



## Vlad

pixiejenna said:


> Regret lol http://mentalfloss.com/article/5830...NUKVzPG0hBCJO8Rx7sKjdu7yjVX6MZPJrqiIzHkvJ2GHU




I think it's fine as long as the kid's middle name is "First Seven Seasons".


----------



## lallybelle




----------



## Freckles1

Watching episode 3 again- Arya kills the night king. It’s badass. Sorry to all you haters. Watch it again.


----------



## Freckles1

Arya is a badass. No matter what. All seasons. Badass


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I have to wonder if the final episode will include cast credits before the episode.


----------



## purseinsanity

tweegy said:


> I'm sorry, but most pointless GOT character(s) goes to the golden company.. They sailed across the sea, some died before, to just die infront the gates..


So THAT'S why they didn't bring the elephants.  Why torture innocent animals LOL?  At least they didn't die senselessly!


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> I'm sorry, but most pointless GOT character(s) goes to the golden company.. They sailed across the sea, some died before, to just die infront the gates..


Second most pointless characters, the Sand Snakes!


----------



## QuelleFromage

DeMonica said:


> Hopefully, one of them will do the job. Dany went nuts and what she did is unforgivable. I don't think that there's a way to redeem herself. By the end Cersei had nothing on her. I know that Grey Worm and she were pissed off because of Missandrei, but still, burning a whole city?
> IMO the reason for bringing back Gendry to show Arya's feminine side and to add to the speculation. I don't think that he's a king material at all.
> While we're practically running out of contenders  now, I want Tyrion on the Throne - if anybody should sit on that throne at all - possibly with Sansa. I think Jon's had it  with the whole  game of thrones business and it's not unlikely that he would end up living with the wildlings if this  madness is over. In addition to that : it seems that the Targaryens make pretty awful sovereigns, so the subjects of the Seven Kingdoms might be fed up with experimenting with another Targaryen one, half-blood or not, after Dany's mega barbecue. I hope Ser Davos make it till the credits in the final episode. He would deserve it - and so would we.



I'd love to see Tyrion on the throne but it seems unlikely. His character arc has become more of a transition from "drinking and knowing things" to a concerning lack of good judgment. 
Not sure how he can be a Targaryen if his mom died in childbirth and his parentage seems unfortunately settled.....unless there was another dramatic "kidnapping" we don't know about.


----------



## DeMonica

QuelleFromage said:


> I'd love to see Tyrion on the throne but it seems unlikely. His character arc has become more of a transition from "drinking and knowing things" to a concerning lack of good judgment.
> Not sure how he can be a Targaryen if his mom died in childbirth and his parentage seems unfortunately settled.....unless there was another dramatic "kidnapping" we don't know about.


Tyrion as a Targaryen? No. In that second paragraph I was talking about Jon. It wouldn't make him him very popular at the moment, if his Targaryen roots were known.
Back to Tyrion: I don't agree with the lack of good judgement.  He always tried to solve problems wiht least bloodshed possible. Cersei fooled everyone all the time, even the smartest ones or the one who knew her the best, See.: the ladies in the Tyrell family or her own lover/brother. I don't think that made more mistakes than that. The one who's acting like a fool is Dany and it's been going for while now.
As it seems now with the annihilation with the major houses, the throne would remain empty burried under tones of rubble.


----------



## Jayne1

Singra said:


> Maybe the question is... now that Cersei is gone who’s going to pay him?


I think that's the joke. He gets promised bigger and better each time and winds up with nothing. 


DeMonica said:


> IMO the reason for bringing back Gendry to show Arya's feminine side and to add to the speculation. I don't think that he's a king material at all.


Robert was a terrible king but he had an excellent hand. That's all one would need.


----------



## DeMonica

Jayne1 said:


> I think that's the joke. He gets promised bigger and better each time and winds up with nothing.
> 
> Robert was a terrible king but he had an excellent hand. That's all one would need.


Jon Arryn? Ned Stark didn't serve him too long, although he was an excellent man. Probably Jon Arryn, too.


----------



## Frivole88

What do you guys think about this new fan theory about Arya?

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/game-thrones-fans-think-arya-153804959.html


----------



## CourtneyMc22

kristinlorraine said:


> What do you guys think about this new fan theory about Arya?
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/game-thrones-fans-think-arya-153804959.html


i saw that and thought it was a cool idea, but the trailer for the next episode shows her walking in the streets so unless she's going to be a ghost in the last episode, i don't think she's dead.


----------



## QuelleFromage

DeMonica said:


> Tyrion as a Targaryen? No. In that second paragraph I was talking about Jon. It wouldn't make him him very popular at the moment, if his Targaryen roots were known.
> Back to Tyrion: I don't agree with the lack of good judgement.  He always tried to solve problems wiht least bloodshed possible. Cersei fooled everyone all the time, even the smartest ones or the one who knew her the best, See.: the ladies in the Tyrell family or her own lover/brother. I don't think that made more mistakes than that. The one who's acting like a fool is Dany and it's been going for while now.
> As it seems now with the annihilation with the major houses, the throne would remain empty burried under tones of rubble.


There have been other posts, not yours, suggesting that Tyrion is a Targaryen, and it was those suggestions to which I was referring.  
I do think his judgment in terms of military strategy has been quite flawed.


----------



## lallybelle

Tyrions mother Joanna Lannister is said to have had an affair with the Mad King. That's where the Tyrion is a secret Targ stuff comes from.
The show has dumbed him down something awful. All in the name of keeping Cersei around. He gives Dany all kinds of bad advice and everything goes south just to deplete her forces to make it like Dany wasn't going to smash Cersei in like 2 seconds. She had effectively 3 Nuke bombs, she should have crushed her. Did anyone think as we watched her epic sailing toward Westeros, that this all would happen?


----------



## tweegy

gracekelly said:


> Good looking guy on a horse. Total waste and then he ran and didn't even stop to fight.    Maybe this was done just so Arya could get a ride lol!


Jon snow would never...


----------



## tweegy

purseinsanity said:


> So THAT'S why they didn't bring the elephants.  Why torture innocent animals LOL?  At least they didn't die senselessly!


Don't worry they're happy..


----------



## tweegy

There's a petiton to redo season 8 LOL They're reached 55k of the 75k 

http://chng.it/VJhHYmvYhg


----------



## Jayne1

DeMonica said:


> Jon Arryn? Ned Stark didn't serve him too long, although he was an excellent man. Probably Jon Arryn, too.


Yes, Jon Arryn was an excellent hand it allowed Robert to eat, drink, hunt and whore, as he said, and not much else.


----------



## pixiejenna

Loving all the memes lol


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tweegy said:


> There's a petiton to redo season 8 LOL They're reached 55k of the 75k
> 
> http://chng.it/VJhHYmvYhg


How far have they gotten in raising $90 million for the do-over?


----------



## AnnaFoster

All I wanted was this! [emoji22][emoji17]


----------



## meluvs2shop

AnnaFoster said:


> All I wanted was this! [emoji22][emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433941


I am far behind. Are they a couple now on the show?


----------



## bisousx

AnnaFoster said:


> All I wanted was this! [emoji22][emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433941



Whaa? Lol


----------



## gracekelly

bisousx said:


> Whaa? Lol


He loved her.  Probably the only person he ever loved. She was frightened by him but she later realized he would not have hurt her.


----------



## juneping

gracekelly said:


> He loved her.  Probably the only person he ever loved. She was frightened by him but she later realized he would not have hurt her.



Like romantically? I thought the whole show, he had a soft spot or respect for the starks


----------



## purseinsanity

AnnaFoster said:


> All I wanted was this! [emoji22][emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433941


I thought she was almost flirting with him during the banquet!


----------



## gracekelly

juneping said:


> Like romantically? I thought the whole show, he had a soft spot or respect for the starks



I think he respected that they had a code of honor and stuck by each other.  He was also pretty sick of the Lannisters and how they used people. 



purseinsanity said:


> I thought she was almost flirting with him during the banquet!



She was showing him the kindness that she had never shown him before when he tried to save her and the gratitude she probably felt for his helping with defeating the NK.


----------



## juneping

gracekelly said:


> I think he respected that they had a code of honor and stuck by each other.  He was also pretty sick of the Lannisters and how they used people.
> 
> 
> 
> She was showing him the kindness that she had never shown him before when he tried to save her and the gratitude she probably felt for his helping with defeating the NK.



I just googled and read the back story in the book. He was in love w Sansa but didn’t know what that was. 
He’s character was very complex....I liked him more as the seasons unfolded....

Sansa, Hound and Tyrion are my fav 
Of course Arya...what not to love about her....what a bada$$


----------



## smaris

episode 5 - the most disappointing death ever! - Cercei!!! I think she deserved more! a more complicated death! She desierved to be killed a bit more gracefully... and Dany my gosh! couldn't they think of something less predictable or banal like a "mad queen"? I'm sot sure about my feeling regarding this last season... but so far I'm a bit disappointed  #spoilers


----------



## CourtneyMc22

pixiejenna said:


> View attachment 4433808
> View attachment 4433809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the memes lol


The Arya meme is SO TRUE.


----------



## lallybelle

CourtneyMc22 said:


> The Arya meme is SO TRUE.



Them shoehorning her in everywhere is part of the horror of the season...


----------



## TC1

Considering she only had 5K in the bank when this series started....


----------



## WingNut

Reposted from another forum...sorry I was unable to dig up the original link:



Daenerys is no saint; get over it
Los Angeles Times15 May 2019MARY McNAMARA
HBO
WHEN THE Mother of Dragons makes it her mission to take the Iron Throne with armies and astride a fire-breathing beast, don’t be surprised that things get messy.
Spoiler alert: This column contains details about the fifth episode of Season 8 of “Game of Thrones.”

As the outraged multitudes blasted social media with their feelings about what should and should not have happened during the penultimate episode of “Game of Thrones,” my thoughts turned, strangely enough, to Little Nell.

“The Old Curiosity Shop,” like many of Charles Dickens’ works, was published in installments, and as those installments evolved into a novel, readers began to have very strong feelings about the fate of its homeless, poverty-stricken protagonist Nell Trent, and many wrote to Dickens begging him to spare her. Spoiler alert: He did not. Many people objected, for many reasons (Oscar Wilde famously observed that “one must have a heart of stone to read the death of little Nell without laughing”), but “The Old Curiosity Shop” was a hit even so. And as far as I know, no one was angry that they had “wasted all this time” with a story that did not end the way they wanted it to or publicly threatened to never read anything by Dickens again (which is a good thing, since most of his best-loved novels were to come).

But then Dickens didn’t have to deal with Twitter.

The reaction to Sunday night’s episode of “Game of Thrones” was over the top

even by reaction-to-“Game of Thrones” standards. When Daenerys decided to raze King’s Landing after the city’s surrender and in spite of her counselor’s advice, many people decided to raze “Game of Thrones.”

In an avalanche of outraged tweets, creators D.B. Weiss and David Benioff were accused of misogyny, laziness, character abandonment, nihilism, preoccupation with their next project and a disregard for their audience or the show’s legacy.

It was glorious, a symphony of angry superfans.

Didn’t the writers know we all wanted Dany to be the good queen to Cersei’s bad one? That Dany had previously been a woman of peace (despite owing her success almost entirely to dragons)? That we had completely different deaths in mind for Cersei and Jaime, that we are not rooting for Jon because he is a dishrag, that we wanted the evil Qyburn to suffer more?

Didn’t Weiss and Benioff remember how “The Lord of the Rings,” which they have referenced several times, ended with a bunch of cool marriages, general happiness and a brand-new Party Tree in the Shire? (Never mind Frodo, Gandalf and a bunch of the Elves going to the Grey Havens, which is Tolkien-speak for dying.) Who’s going to get married and plant the new Party Tree at the end of “Game of Thrones”? No one, it seems. How can happiness prevail in any way with just one episode left? Was all this war for nothing?

Well, maybe. George R.R. Martin, who consulted with Weiss and Benioff on how the show should end, was a conscientious objector after all, so one assumes he takes a rather dim view of war.

And maybe not, since, you know, the show is not over yet. But that doesn’t matter; for many superfans, and quite a few critics, the show they hoped to see is over, because, alas, it never existed — they are left instead with the one written by the writers who made them superfans in the first place.

Obsessive pursuits

As my colleague Todd Martens wrote in 2016, the rise of the superfan has long been a mixed blessing. On the one hand, it has kept television alive in the wake of dwindling audience numbers. On the other, well, obsession leads to expectation, expectation to demands and, when those go unfulfilled, anger and resentment.

This doesn’t mean that criticism isn’t deserved or that reaction isn’t important — the conversations sparked by “Game of Thrones” and other shows are wonderful and necessary because they reflect issues that are far larger than any particular story. Any television show that provokes this depth of feeling about topics including pacing, character development, inclusivity and the depiction of women is a win no matter how it ends.

Also, I am a big fan of outrage when warranted, but even though things are not going at all the way I had “planned” this season, I am more happy that we still don’t know how this wildly anticipated, highly parsed show is going to end.

Also, I did not understand this particular explosion of outrage. (She pauses to acknowledge the irony of offering an episodic opinion after lecturing on the dangers of them.) Daenerys has been very clear about her goals throughout the show. She came to Westeros to attack King’s Landing and take the Iron Throne; she has repeatedly said she will burn cities to the ground to do this.

Jon convinced her to put a pin in that and go north to fight the White Walkers. Which, unlike Cersei, she did, at great personal and political cost. And she hung in there even after Jon told her, with the worst possible timing ever, that he had a better claim to the throne than she, and also they are related.

Daenerys lost one dragon saving Jon and then half her armies saving Winterfell. She knows that without her dragons there is no way Arya would have survived to kill the Night King.

And what does she get? No celebration of her role, little respect as a queen, continual side eye from Sansa and a lot of footdragging from her supposed allies when it comes time to return the favor.

On the way back from the North, where she never planned to go in the first place, she loses another dragon, her best friend and her fleet. One of her advisors starts plotting against her and suddenly all the people who were so happy to use her fire power when they needed it are wondering if having a queen with a dragon is really such a good idea.

To add insult to injury, Jon decides that their relationship should really be just professional, and Tyrion, who has been giving her terrible advice and literally defying her wishes, keeps telling her to calm down.

Instead, she decides to do what Olenna Tyrell told her to do before everything got crazy: Ignore the men and be the Mother of Dragons.

Which is not at all the same as going crazy.

The notion of a merciful leader who rules with dragons has always been a contradiction, whether audiences wanted to admit it or not, and no one mobilizes the Dothraki for a peaceful takeover. They are a horde, for goodness’ sake.

And as for King’s Landing, well, from the beginning, it has been portrayed as a perfectly dreadful place, the physical embodiment of all sorts of corruption, where nothing good ever happens and no one really wants to go.

The fact that it was extra-full of civilians created the first real moral crisis Daenerys has faced, and she chose what so many have chosen: to commit a horrific act for what she believes is the greater good by establishing herself as queen once and for all.


----------



## tweegy

Vanilla Bean said:


> How far have they gotten in raising $90 million for the do-over?


Well its over 400k signatures lol  They are now aiming for 500k LOL This is crazy


----------



## northerndancer

QuelleFromage said:


> I don't think Cersei and Jaime are dead, at least if applying earlier seasons' standards.



I'm not convinced Cersei is dead either.  Maybe Jaime is dead but I see Cersei rising from the rubble to for one last hurrah.


----------



## gracekelly

northerndancer said:


> I'm not convinced Cersei is dead either.  Maybe Jaime is dead but I see Cersei rising from the rubble to for one last hurrah.


All the internet wags are saying the opposite because Lena Headey posted her goodbye to her character and Nikolaj Coster-Waldau did not.  They are making a big deal about it because all the other characters who died, have done this.  Time will tell!

Honestly, I don't see why he would survive with his is additional wounds and she would not.


----------



## TC1

I think they're dead. One episode left to deal with the Dany/Jon drama..etc. I don't think they'll be found under the rubble...just goes along with the rushed B.S ending.


----------



## GoldFish8

I am ok with the way Cersei and Jamie died. To me it is a kind of poetic Justice. They died with the  weight of Kings Landing falling down upon them.

Also, (as a mother) to me there is no worse way to die than knowing you can not save your child. Had they torched her or decapitated her or tortured her.. there would probably be more outrage because the thought of torturing a pregnant woman and her unborn baby is too much (at least it is for me)

I thought her death was perfect. In the end, all the evil stuff she did, as horrible as she was, pales in comparison to that sh*t Dany pulled. Torching a million people is torching a million people. No way to sugar coat that.


----------



## tweegy

gracekelly said:


> All the internet wags are saying the opposite because Lena Headey posted her goodbye to her character and Nikolaj Coster-Waldau did not.  They are making a big deal about it because all the other characters who died, have done this.  Time will tell!
> 
> Honestly, I don't see why he would survive with his is additional wounds and she would not.


Maybe he kind of forgot to die.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My thoughts.

Dany will kill Tyrion for betraying her for the last time (freeing Jamie)

Dany is going to summon Sansa to KL so she can dish out some punishment on her. Jon & Arya steps in to save Sansa & Jon kills Dany.

Jon will either step down from being the true King & get killed by Grey Worm, which leaves Gendry - Robert’s Rebellion could repeat itself, which would take this full circle. Jon would be known as "The Mad Queen slayer."

Or Dany rules & doesn't die & kills everyone above to rid of any threats.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I liked the scene with Arya and The Hound when he told her to go - I found it very touching. I also thought her escape was very powerful.  Also when Jon Snow confronted "the enemy" I was hissing at the screen "put down your swords" and unfortunately for them, yes they did and I was surprised/disappointed when Dary let loose. Yes indeed there were some very clunky parts, all that have been noted here. For some reason it was Eurons (hopefully final) words, "I killed Jaime Lannister" that really made me roll my eyes and think "pass the sickbag" - however Mr CB thinks it just showed how pathetic a character he actually was. Yes that might be true, however I'm of the opinion that some of the dialogue was dire and on occasion it had also been dire/cliched in some of this seasons previous episodes.

All that aside, I think it's great - and think a lot of the upset might be due to the fact that it's all coming to an end and none of us want it to.


----------



## gracekelly

tweegy said:


> Maybe he kind of forgot to die.


Maybe the Lord of Light showed up and did a Beric Dondarrion on him and  L of L said he wasn't finished with him   Or.... Bran warged into a shovel and got him to dig his way out.


----------



## gracekelly

You know I am thinking about the Iron Bank.  Cercei paid back the money owed to them when she had Jaime capture the gold fortune of the Tyrells at High Garden.  The Iron Bank is not particularly fond of Dany because she is into freeing slaves and it turns out that the Iron Bank has been deep into the slave trade for a long time and that made them happy to support Cercei and in her fight against Dany.  Stannis Baratheon borrowed money from the Iron Bank to finance his campaign in the North when he showed up at Castle Black.  Wouldn't it be interesting if they showed up and put pressure on Gendry as the only living "legit" Baratheon (courtesy of Dany) and support him as the legit heir to the Iron Throne as repayment for that loan?  They have the money, but do they have the army to pull this off?  What sell swords are left to hire to do the job? I could see them approaching Sansa for support or anyone who was disgusted by the slaughter at King's Landing.  One thing is certain, Dany on the throne would not be good for their business.

I wonder if Varys had the Iron Bank on his little list of places to broadcast the news about Jon.  I would think that he did.


----------



## tweegy

gracekelly said:


> Maybe the Lord of Light showed up and did a Beric Dondarrion on him and  L of L said he wasn't finished with him   Or.... Bran warged into a shovel and got him to dig his way out.


Right! LOL


----------



## chowlover2

lovlouisvuitton said:


> My thoughts.
> 
> Dany will kill Tyrion for betraying her for the last time (freeing Jamie)
> 
> Dany is going to summon Sansa to KL so she can dish out some punishment on her. Jon & Arya steps in to save Sansa & Jon kills Dany.
> 
> Jon will either step down from being the true King & get killed by Grey Worm, which leaves Gendry - Robert’s Rebellion could repeat itself, which would take this full circle. Jon would be known as "The Mad Queen slayer."
> 
> Or Dany rules & doesn't die & kills everyone above to rid of any threats.


Dany ruling and not dying would be an interesting twist!


----------



## pixiejenna

I anticipate that Dany will die but more importantly what will become of drogon? Especially if John also dies they have a huge dragon running wild and no one is safe and no one can tame. 

I think that Dany will try to kill tryon but maybe he’s half Targaryen and can’t be burned. That would be the final nail in her coffin now she has two male family members who would have a greater claim to the throne. She goes even more mad and someone will kill her in her next fit of rage. I feel like a good portion of the episode will be spent on Dany and the other characters will be a minor role. I feel like Dany will want to kill Sansa but girl is too smart to go south and stays put in the north. Between John and Arya Sansa is pretty safe up north and has good protection against Dany.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Dany could fly north and try to take out Winterfell with Sansa in it.  Apparently it only takes five minutes to get there by Drogon.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I just don't get why Tyrion grassed up Varys? Surely he knew what would happen? His brain seems to have turned to mush....


----------



## gracekelly

Cornflower Blue said:


> I just don't get why Tyrion grassed up Varys? Surely he knew what would happen? His brain seems to have turned to mush....


You’re not the only one. There is a good write up on all the bad advice he gave Dany. The gist is that if she had not listened to him and attacked KL earlier, she would have won it and still had three dragons.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I see Dany summoning Sansa to KL & more then likely Bran going with her. And it wouldn't surprise me in least if Dany tried to fry Sansa via Drogon & Bran then warg into Drogon to save Sansa. *IF* both Dany & Jon die Bran is the only one that will be able to control Drogon. It wouldn't surprise me either in plot twist we don't see coming is Bran on the Throne, Three-eyed raven or not.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

gracekelly said:


> You’re not the only one. There is a good write up on all the bad advice he gave Dany. The gist is that if she had not listened to him and attacked KL earlier, she would have won it and still had three dragons.


Interesting! He has been a bit "off" for quite a while, ever since he became her advisor/Hand, so it could be possibly deliberate (or it could just be slapdash writing!)  Not long to go now though!!


----------



## TC1

IMO just a way to finish Varys off as was predicted "by fire". Sloppy.


----------



## Jayne1

Cornflower Blue said:


> I just don't get why Tyrion grassed up Varys? Surely he knew what would happen? His brain seems to have turned to mush....


Exactly! What a snitch. lol


----------



## juneping

I think poisoning Dany was an act of treason...so he’s obligated to tell.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that the lack of sex has made the Tyron stupid lol.


----------



## purseinsanity

tweegy said:


> Maybe he kind of forgot to die.


LOL!!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Dany could fly north and try to take out Winterfell with Sansa in it.  Apparently it only takes five minutes to get there by Drogon.


Drogon! LOL The express travel of the seven kingdoms! Also, want to let someone know quick you're coming? Send a Fed-Raven


----------



## tweegy

northerndancer said:


> I'm not convinced Cersei is dead either.  Maybe Jaime is dead but I see Cersei rising from the rubble to for one last hurrah.


Ruh Roh...


----------



## juneping

pixiejenna said:


> I think that the lack of sex has made the Tyron stupid lol.


brain clogged syndrome....


----------



## lallybelle

If I don't get a scene of Jon punching Sansa in the face for betraying him, what was it all for????


----------



## purseinsanity

juneping said:


> brain clogged syndrome....


Blue Brains


----------



## juneping

lallybelle said:


> If I don't get a scene of Jon punching Sansa in the face for betraying him, what was it all for????


Jon is boring.....so no face punching...


----------



## jcnc

Jon Snow- knows nothing, does nothing :/

I m very unimpressed with his character this season


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

How did Sansa betray Jon? (I haven't watched S8 yet but I want to know what happens)


----------



## Soniaa

Morgan_Bellini said:


> How did Sansa betray Jon? (I haven't watched S8 yet but I want to know what happens)


Well since you asked, she revealed his true identity even though he made her swear to keep it a secret


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Soniaa said:


> Well since you asked, she revealed his true identity even though he made her swear to keep it a secret


Ah. I see. Thank you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sansa spilled because she believes Danerys will never let the North be independent. She’d rather have Jon on the throne.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa

I expected hound to stick her with the pointy end but then again that wasn't his battle


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa

#sorrynotsorrylol


----------



## gracekelly

@Soniaa   Bravo!!  Great job!!  You outdid yourself!!!


----------



## gracekelly

lallybelle said:


> If I don't get a scene of Jon punching Sansa in the face for betraying him, what was it all for????


You know that will never happen.  He wasn't brought up like that by Eddard Stark, however, I fully expect him to do something ballistic with Dany because she killed so many people.


----------



## pixiejenna

They are saying that about half the people watching will call in sick to work Monday morning on a show hangover lol. Good thing I close Monday haha.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## gracekelly

Soniaa said:


>



Very funny!


----------



## Freckles1

I’d like to see all the Starks together  one last time. 
Raising my mug to everyone!! Here’s to the finale! Let’s hope it has something in it that keeps all of us from drinking ourselves into an oblivion [emoji23]


----------



## DeMonica

QuelleFromage said:


> *There have been other posts, not yours, *suggesting that Tyrion is a Targaryen, and it was those suggestions to which I was referring.
> I do think his judgment in terms of military strategy has been quite flawed.


IMO it would be better to quote the post what you refer to then. Just to avoid confusion.


gracekelly said:


> You’re not the only one. There is a good write up on all the bad advice he gave Dany. The gist is that if she had not listened to him and attacked KL earlier, she would have won it and still had three dragons.


She can do just enough damage with one. Having three till the end would mean less drama. She would have lost them anyway, one way or the other.  Besides, losing her Rhaegal was totally her own fault, losing Viserion was a kind of force majeure - the Night King was unexpectedly resourceful.



CobaltBlu said:


> Dany could fly north and try to take out Winterfell with Sansa in it.  Apparently it only takes five minutes to get there by Drogon.


Unfortunately, yes, she could and the way her switch flipped to overkill mode, it's not unlikely. Hopefully Dany will be stopped before that.

So, we'll see  how this era ends in a few hours. I'll miss it.


----------



## Soniaa

Just read the last 'confirmed' bit of spoilers...I'm mad....finale is gonna suck!!!

Of course I'll be here for the memes...at least I know they're gonna be good!!


----------



## Soniaa

And where did people get the idea before there were gonna be more dragons?!


----------



## WingNut

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4436407


HAHAHAHAHA! Stop! I laughed so hard I almost choked on my lunch!


----------



## tatertot

Can't wait for tonight. Good or bad it's been a wild ride!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

5 minutes of Dany dishing out revenge.

4 minutes of some-one trying to kill Dany

2 minutes on the Throne.

1 minute into 1 - 2 years into the future.

The rest is just 68 minutes of filler. Roll credits. Lol!



Soniaa said:


> And where did people get the idea before there were gonna be more dragons?!



I certainly haven't watched any spoilers just followed this series from the very start. It wouldn't surprise me in the least if there were more Dragons or even Dragon eggs. I'll know soon enough.


----------



## Soniaa

Can't stop! Won't stop! Memes are what makes me wanna continue watching this trashy season! They're the only things to look forward to.


----------



## Soniaa

lovlouisvuitton said:


> 5 minutes of Dany dishing out revenge.
> 
> 4 minutes of some-one trying to kill Dany
> 
> 2 minutes on the Throne.
> 
> 1 minute into 1 - 2 years into the future.
> 
> The rest is just 68 minutes of filler. Roll credits. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly haven't watched any spoilers just followed this series from the very start. It wouldn't surprise me in the least if there were more Dragons or even Dragon eggs. I'll know soon enough.


Not spoiler....was a theory. People thought there were gonna be more dragons in last episode and/or perhaps in the finale. Wonder where that idea came from
I did wanna see more dragonfire though
But then again D&D stated they had budgeting issues with cgi so not sure how that would happen


----------



## muchstuff

Soniaa said:


>



Not working for me?


----------



## Soniaa

muchstuff said:


> Not working for me?


Try it on your phone


----------



## muchstuff

Soniaa said:


> Try it on your phone


Got it thanks!


----------



## Soniaa

Got this cause I love the theme song


Playing it one last time


----------



## pixiejenna

Ita the memes are better than the show at this point lol. Every one I know who watches it is pretty much set up for disappointment tonight.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm happy with the ending, anyone else?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well that sucked.


----------



## Soniaa

Drogon was like if my momma can't have the iron throne ain't nobody can, not even you cousin...*insert sound of fireblast*


----------



## juneping

i was disappointed.....a lot of fillers....


----------



## TinksDelite

I feel unsatisfied. Not sure how I wanted it to end but they chose the lame way out.


----------



## pixiejenna

I was surprised that John actually killed Dany I didn’t feel like he had it in him. I didn’t expect bran to be the one too sit on the throne but I guess he knew it would come. At least John got reunited with ghost lol. He can barely handle a direwolf he definitely can’t handle a dragon lol.


----------



## etoupebirkin

It made no sense. The Unsullied and Dothraki just rode away?!!! After winning?
The writers were lazy.
Bran, really?!!! And the start of democracy?!!!
Ugh!!!


----------



## tatsu_k

For some reason I felt that this epi dragged and i dont know how i feel about it just yet. I read three sentences of spoilers earlier in the week (could not help myself haha) and they basically summed up the whole episode


----------



## juneping

a classic turned into a joke...


----------



## Soniaa

Yeah I knew what I was in for....so none of it phased me...now I'm just waitin on the memes...


----------



## J.A.N.

I had a feeling all along about Bran all along but didn’t expect it to happen really wanted Jon and cried for him. [emoji30]

Didn’t mind the ending but it def could have been better imo.


----------



## JA_UK

It was as rubbish as I expected, I had already seen the spoilers and was hoping they weren’t spot on. It was almost like the writers had already checked out and just wanted to be done with it.  I’m not sure if I will even bother with the spin-off series.


----------



## JA_UK

etoupebirkin said:


> It made no sense. The Unsullied and Dothraki just rode away?!!! After winning?
> The writers were lazy.
> *Bran, really?!!! And the start of democracy?!!!*
> Ugh!!!



Exactly! He just sat in his pushchair and rolled his eyes back a few times and then he’s king of the 6 realms... after a vote... poor writing at best!


----------



## juneping

the rumors said there were a few versions....i think this is probably the worst one....


----------



## Soniaa

Beginning of the season I thought it'd be dany or jon (cause it just makes sense duh) and I heard some people throwing out ideas of bran being chosen but I thought it was ludicrous (I mean a crippled ruler, really? Dude was napping when the white walkers came to visit...what a useless rude host!) until I actually started reading spoliers but only took em with a grain of salt untilllll I saw these spoliers actually turned out to be 99.9% accurate!


----------



## Soniaa

Dany was dumb to give that speech...when she mentioned winterfell that's when it was obvious $#!+ was about to hit the fan


----------



## tatsu_k

Im still thinking, they had so many great stories through seasons only to wrap them and put them away in the dark basement. What was the point of Cercei being pregnant? Aria becoming faceless man? Varys' rings?? Bran's reason becoming 3 eyed raven for 3 seasons aside from finding out Jon's birthparents (which was the most useless plot line of them all)? Bronn somehow a good guy now? I need answers haha


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I see Dany summoning Sansa to KL & more then likely Bran going with her. And it wouldn't surprise me in least if Dany tried to fry Sansa via Drogon & Bran then warg into Drogon to save Sansa. *IF* both Dany & Jon die Bran is the only one that will be able to control Drogon. *It wouldn't surprise me either in plot twist we don't see coming is Bran on the Throne, Three-eyed raven or not.*



I got Bran correct for sitting on the Throne! And Bran going to warg into Drogon to see where he was.

Jon killing Dany another one.

Jon being reunited with Ghost was a happy moment.

The rest of the episode was garbage. This was the worst season ever made. It had it's moments - But it was way too rushed & way too many pieces not fitting & failing miserably.


----------



## bisousx

I don’t hate the ending. Bran can see everything and rule without emotion. Still cheering that Jon got rid of Dany. He’s too soft and wishy washy to be King.


----------



## chowlover2

I was just happy nothing happened to Drogon and Jon & Ghost had their moment. 

The crazy thing is when Dany was giving her speech, my first thought was this reminds me of Hitler rallies. The whole Dany thread would have been much easier to swallow if we had seen Varys losing faith in her last season and being verbal about it. She went from saint to the devil in 3 episodes. Tyrion has been my fav from season 1, so I was glad he made it to the end.


----------



## Soniaa

What if Ned never went to kings landing...


----------



## Ethengdurst

I wish I stopped watching at The Long Night....


----------



## Soniaa

Anybody else getting a hangover !?


----------



## Soniaa

In summary of the season...


----------



## TC1

I didn't mind the ending..The book A Song of Ice and Fire was a bit too cheesy for me..but i was okay with the most things in general. Based on how bad some of the previous episodes were I wasn't expecting much.


----------



## Soniaa

Soniaa said:


>



Another one


----------



## bisousx

And together they lived happily ever after....


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa

Soniaa said:


> Drogon was like if my momma can't have the iron throne ain't nobody can, not even you cousin...*insert sound of fireblast*


----------



## CobaltBlu

So ....   is Sam Lord Tarly and a Grand Maester?  He was in the Dagon pit as a lord I thought.

Glad to see Brienne and Bronn again.   That’s all I got. Oh....some great cinematography in this season.


----------



## juneping

Bronn is the ultimate winner on the game of throne.....0 investment, hit the jackpot


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa

I concur.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa

Hodor connecting through a medium


----------



## Soniaa

How I'm feelin


----------



## Soniaa

How I'm pullin through


----------



## Soniaa

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## J.A.N.

Soniaa said:


> Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned
> View attachment 4437974


----------



## J.A.N.

So funny [emoji38]


----------



## Singra

I saw this in an article about how Brand Stark and Jon Snow never wanting to be king make them ideal candidates... Stark/Snow 2020. We don’t want anything! ... they could also add... we know everything/nothing!

I didn’t mind the finale, I went in with as few expectations as I could and read no spoilers. I’ve said this before... I like the broad strokes of the story but the way they’ve squished the ending is irritating. The finale was in line with where I imagined it would go, the overall pacing and acting in the episode was good for me.

I particularly liked the scene with Tyrion and his advisors... wouldn’t mind seeing that show.


----------



## Soniaa

.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I was disappointed.  

Best scenes for me were:
- Tyrion discovering the remains of his brother;
- Jon killing Dany;
- The dragon melting the Iron Chair and then carrying Dany's body away.
- Seeing Sansa come into her own - I think she'll be smart but a compassionate ruler.

I really expected Jon to die. What's the point of sending him to the Wall?  Except  writer's irony?  Why is there even a need for a Wall given that they've made peace with the Wildlings and the Nightwalkers are presumably all dead

Not interested in watching  any prequels.  But would love to see a series  following Arya's adventures west of Westeros.


----------



## Soniaa

Lol


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa

Soniaa said:


> Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned
> View attachment 4437974


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa

Aggggaaaaiiinnn?!?!?!lol smh


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa

And *queenslayer*


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## nyc_hou_mia

What to even say.....that was underwhelming.


----------



## Soniaa

I was thinking the same...


They played my dude jon


----------



## Vlad

Clearly dragons understand the complicated symbolism of contested thrones now. Cool.


----------



## Vlad

And Arya's gone full Magellan and sets out to prove Westeros flat earthers wrong.


----------



## Soniaa

*So who was really the azor ahai?!?!?!*


----------



## Vlad

Lastly, the show runners managed to take Dany from being a beloved central figure to hated lunatic to everyone being indifferent about her death (incl Wormy) in less than two episodes.

Instead they insisted on comedic relief by Edmure Tully.


----------



## CDNinNYC

CanuckBagLover said:


> I was disappointed.
> 
> Best scenes for me were:
> - Tyrion discovering the remains of his brother;
> - Jon killing Dany;
> - The dragon melting the Iron Chair and then carrying Dany's body away.
> - Seeing Sansa come into her own - I think she'll be smart but a compassionate ruler.
> 
> I really expected Jon to die. What's the point of sending him to the Wall?  Except  writer's irony?  Why is there even a need for a Wall given that they've made peace with the Wildlings and the Nightwalkers are presumably all dead
> 
> Not interested in watching  any prequels.  But would love to see a series  following Arya's adventures west of Westeros.



I could be wrong but I thought the whole 'Wall' part was a ruse.  Once Jon entered Castle Black, the only people I saw there were Wildlings and they seemed to be waiting for him so they could leave together.  He was given the 'punishment' of being a nights' watchmen to appease the Unsullied but in reality was given freedom with the Wildlings in the North, the one place he was most himself.


----------



## Soniaa

chowlover2 said:


> I was just happy nothing happened to Drogon and Jon & Ghost had their moment.
> 
> The crazy thing is when Dany was giving her speech, my first thought was this reminds me of Hitler rallies. The whole Dany thread would have been much easier to swallow if we had seen Varys losing faith in her last season and being verbal about it. She went from saint to the devil in 3 episodes. Tyrion has been my fav from season 1, so I was glad he made it to the end.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa

Seriously.


----------



## WingNut

CDNinNYC said:


> I could be wrong but I thought the whole 'Wall' part was a ruse.  Once Jon entered Castle Black, the only people I saw there were Wildlings and they seemed to be waiting for him so they could leave together.  He was given the 'punishment' of being a nights' watchmen to appease the Unsullied but in reality was given freedom with the Wildlings in the North, the one place he was most himself.



This. In season 1, that‘s what he wanted to be, a Night‘s Watchman. Then he infiltrated the Free Folk and fell in love with the people, and developing the utmost respect for Mance Rayder....who was originally also a Night‘s Watchman who „defected“ to unite the Free Folk. So Jon basically is taking over that roll. Also notable, Maester Aemon of the Night‘s Watch (I hope I have the character name right) was originally a Targeryan heir to the throne, but he realized the futility and destructiveness of seeking that power. That‘s why Jon quoted to Tyrian the line about duty and why he didn‘t want the roll of King.....so things have really come full circle for him.


----------



## juneping

WingNut said:


> This. In season 1, that‘s what he wanted to be, a Night‘s Watchman. Then he infiltrated the Free Folk and fell in love with the people, and developing the utmost respect for Mance Rayder....who was originally also a Night‘s Watchman who „defected“ to unite the Free Folk. So Jon basically is taking over that roll. Also notable, Maester Aemon of the Night‘s Watch (I hope I have the character name right) was originally a Targeryan heir to the throne, but he realized the futility and destructiveness of seeking that power. That‘s why Jon quoted to Tyrian the line about duty and why he didn‘t want the roll of King.....so things have really come full circle for him.



He’s the King beyond the wall


----------



## juneping

I think the result is expected (Jon left, Arya becomes a traveler, Sansa is the queen) but how to get there was so sloppy....
And where did the messages Varys wrote before he died? No follow up?

Dragon took Dany to far north to preserve his queen and she becomes the night queen after they have the budget....major eye roll


----------



## northerndancer

juneping said:


> Dragon took Dany to far north to preserve his queen and she becomes the night queen after they have the budget....major eye roll



As a side story they could also launch "Finding Drogon".


----------



## GoldFish8

I think they left it open for more. I can see an Arya spin-off story.. but also there is room for everyone coming back. They are all respective “masters” of their own space. 

Lame, but it kinda makes sense.


----------



## TinksDelite

Vlad said:


> And Arya's gone full Magellan and sets out to prove Westeros flat earthers wrong.


When you have a dragon that either Jon can 'control' or Bran can warg into.. why do you even need to discover the rest of the world using a ship?!


----------



## gracekelly

TinksDelite said:


> When you have a dragon that either Jon can 'control' or Bran can warg into.. why do you even need to discover the rest of the world using a ship?!


She is on her voyage of self discovery and she was truly happy in the scene on the ship and full of hope.   Sansa ended up as expected as did Jon. Bran was more surprising for me. The scene in the council room was too comedic to suit me and in a way, insulting to the viewer. What business did Bronn have being there?  I like him but he didn’t belong. Agree that sending Jon to the wall was just a way for him to go with Tormund.


----------



## jellyv

gracekelly said:


> She is on her voyage of self discovery and she was truly happy in the scene on the ship and full of hope.   Sansa ended up as expected as did Jon. Bran was more surprising for me. The scene in the council room was too comedic to suit me and in a way, insulting to the viewer. What business did Bronn have being there?  I like him but he didn’t belong. Agree that sending Jon to the wall was just a way for him to go with Tormund.



Yes and that crack about the book seemed a little ill-tempered toward George RRM.  The attempt for a humorous bit at the Small Council didn't really land.  

I kind of liked Bronn as the coin guy,  a nod toward the idea that those who wind up empowered often aren't respectable people.


----------



## juneping

I agree w you.
Just like the lord of the ring, in the books it also mentioned that whoever getting their fame is not necessarily the person who did the honorable thing....


----------



## gracekelly

jellyv said:


> Yes and that crack about the book seemed a little ill-tempered toward George RRM.  The attempt for a humorous bit at the Small Council didn't really land.
> 
> I kind of liked Bronn as the coin guy,  a nod toward the idea that those who wind up empowered often aren't respectable people.


I loved Bronn  as a character, but that is all he was, a “character” who supplied some comic relief. Why they thought they had to include him only makes sense if the writers were trying to lighten the mood.  

At least they kept GreyWorm as being colossally pissed off. Why he handed over KL to the group at the tribunal is beyond me. Going to Naath at least made sense.

Edit:  OK. Bronn is a survivor. He always lands in his feet.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

gracekelly said:


> I loved Bronn  as a character, but that is all he was, a “character” who supplied some comic relief. Why they thought they had to include him only makes sense if the writers were trying to lighten the mood.
> 
> At least they kept GreyWorm as being colossally pissed off. Why he handed over KL to the group at the tribunal is beyond me. Going to Naath at least made sense.
> 
> Edit:  OK. Bronn is a survivor. He always lands in his feet.


Bronn was included because he is now the Lord of Highgarden (As promised to him by Jamie and Tyrion). I believe it was always the food and wine was supplied by HG to KL.


----------



## Soniaa

https://www.thebeaverton.com/2019/0...DXj6RtI_H5KFaiYbiOdNXRcvW9RshQW2kDvTUTf5PB8ac



Bahahaha!!!! Any volunteers????


----------



## WingNut

jellyv said:


> Yes and that crack about the book seemed a little ill-tempered toward George RRM.  The attempt for a humorous bit at the Small Council didn't really land.
> 
> I kind of liked Bronn as the coin guy,  a nod toward the idea that those who wind up empowered often aren't respectable people.



Which crack at the book? „Maester“ Sam finally got a chance to re-do the title, because that‘s what he and the grand-Maester were discussing at the Citadel in Season 6, which is nice because Sam had always felt so restrained by their rules and wanted to explore alternatives.

They address it in this video, which brings a lot of the storyline full circle....


----------



## jellyv

WingNut said:


> Which crack at the book? „Maester“ Sam finally got a chance to re-do the title]



Not about the title: a Vox review notes that the characters sat there trash talking the book, including Tyrion being pissed he isn't even in it.
https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/cu...one-recap-winners-losers-house-stark-daenerys


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

It's all over the news & in papers here, the fans want a remake of Season 8!  It's never going to happen.


----------



## Soniaa

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It's all over the news & in papers here, the fans want a remake of Season 8!  It's never going to happen.


Writers already made a rebuttal


----------



## WingNut

jellyv said:


> Not about the title: a Vox review notes that the characters sat there trash talking the book, including Tyrion being pissed he isn't even in it.
> https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/cu...one-recap-winners-losers-house-stark-daenerys



Well they wrote an interesting perspective of it. I remember Tyrion grousing about not being in the book, but what does that have to do with the crack about the book being „ill-tempered toward GRRM?“ I thought that whole bit was amusing....


----------



## WingNut

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It's all over the news & in papers here, the fans want a remake of Season 8!  It's never going to happen.


----------



## Soniaa

Welp that explains it


----------



## tweegy

Soniaa said:


> *So who was really the azor ahai?!?!?!*


D&D kind of forgot about that..


----------



## tweegy




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa

Legggoooo


----------



## Soniaa

Shots fired


----------



## Soniaa

tweegy said:


> D&D kind of forgot about that..


Oh yeah I forgot that they forgot


----------



## juneping

Soniaa said:


> https://www.thebeaverton.com/2019/0...DXj6RtI_H5KFaiYbiOdNXRcvW9RshQW2kDvTUTf5PB8ac
> View attachment 4438553
> 
> 
> Bahahaha!!!! Any volunteers????



I really think there are some very talented writers out there will do a better job than these two arrogant a-holes


----------



## jellyv

WingNut said:


> what does that have to do with the crack about the book being „ill-tempered toward GRRM?“ .


Quite simply, if characters are dissing the book--which is, outside the frame of GOT, actually the GRRM narrative, it's _possibly _shade thrown at the author.  So this article speculates.


----------



## Soniaa

juneping said:


> I really think there are some very talented writers out there will do a better job than these two arrogant a-holes


No doubt!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Soniaa said:


> Writers already made a rebuttal



I'm well aware of what is going on. Not sure why you quoted me.  

 I was expressing that the Fans in my Country are also very upset with season 8 & want a full remake.


----------



## Freckles1

I hated Dany by the end. And Grey Worm. Love the council, Jon going to be King beyond  the wall and Arya going on a new fantastic adventure. All in all I’m cool.


----------



## Soniaa

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm well aware of what is going on. Not sure why you quoted me.
> 
> I was expressing that the Fans in my Country are also very upset with season 8 & want a full remake.


Oh ok thought you didn't. No harm no foul. Be happy.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa

Jon: "Can it be both?"


----------



## Soniaa

So what was the point of telling him about his true heritage?

Probably to get dany outta the way


----------



## Soniaa

Poor tyrion. The imp kept being taken and tossed around.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Freckles1

Yes yes and yes!!!


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## WingNut

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4438819
> View attachment 4438820
> View attachment 4438821
> 
> Yes yes and yes!!!



Bravo...completely agree that this is where it had always been headed.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## kemilia

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4438846


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa

Ooooohhhh that's why


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa

Yeah..nah..drogon took care of that for bran


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Soniaa

The ending does makes sense...think about it...Arya went west...Jon went north...Drogon went east...and the show went south.

Thank you and goodnight.


----------



## pixiejenna

The actor who plays bran thought it was a joke when he read the script and he was named king. He thought everyone got a script that said they were the king at the end. It wasn’t a joke lol.

http://mentalfloss.com/article/5834...sCmKTuGtypgtrM0VEsZgmoxezkpry4EkiRGmpMDZ1hVKM


----------



## purseinsanity

Soniaa said:


> https://www.thebeaverton.com/2019/0...DXj6RtI_H5KFaiYbiOdNXRcvW9RshQW2kDvTUTf5PB8ac
> View attachment 4438553
> 
> 
> Bahahaha!!!! Any volunteers????


I think all of us here collectively can come up with a good one!!


----------



## purseinsanity

WingNut said:


> Which crack at the book? „Maester“ Sam finally got a chance to re-do the title, because that‘s what he and the grand-Maester were discussing at the Citadel in Season 6, which is nice because Sam had always felt so restrained by their rules and wanted to explore alternatives.
> 
> They address it in this video, which brings a lot of the storyline full circle....



Very interesting!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vlad

It's both sad and funny to see that this show has been reduced to pure meme material.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

We ought to remember that it’s GRRM who makes money off of GoT, it’s his baby, his  bread&butter. What did we really expect to happen, the show went further than the book. Maybe GRRM allowed only so much and the rest left untold for him to tell...
I’m sure the hate Benioff and Weiss get is mostly due to us flipping hating the fact that such an awesome show’s ended. For good.


----------



## GoldFish8

B4gl4dy said:


> We ought to remember that it’s GRRM who makes money off of GoT, it’s his baby, his  bread&butter. What did we really expect to happen, the show went further than the book. Maybe GRRM allowed only so much and the rest left untold for him to tell...
> I’m sure the hate Benioff and Weiss get is mostly due to us flipping hating the fact that such an awesome show’s ended. For good.


....For now.  I feel there will be more. It may take 10 years.. but they left it open for  *more*


----------



## afsweet

I was hoping Arya would go back to Lord Gendry of Storm's End. Nope. Girl wants to sail around the world.


----------



## frick&frack

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4438819
> View attachment 4438820
> View attachment 4438821
> 
> Yes yes and yes!!!





WingNut said:


> Bravo...completely agree that this is where it had always been headed.



These were my reactions on Sunday & as I continue to think it over. I agree too. 

I was surprised at how sad I felt when Jon looked back at the wall as he rode north, but he was sad & it was sad. I was struck by the joking in the small council, but it reminded me of how I’ve felt after a loved one died: life goes on...it has to. I was sad that Arya was leaving. I wanted her to stay with her family, but that’s me & not her. I still don’t like Sansa & was disappointed that she became queen, but that also makes sense. I hope Jon finds peace.


----------



## Vlad

GRRM on GoT's ending:

http://georgerrmartin.com/notablog/2019/05/20/an-ending/


----------



## WingNut

Vlad said:


> GRRM on GoT's ending:
> 
> http://georgerrmartin.com/notablog/2019/05/20/an-ending/



All I get is ads....

Edit: Tried on my laptop and could read it on there.


----------



## WingNut

Here’s GRRM’s take:
https://m.ign.com/articles/2019/05/...n-game-of-thrones-bookshow-ending-differences


----------



## GoldFish8

Vlad said:


> GRRM on GoT's ending:
> 
> http://georgerrmartin.com/notablog/2019/05/20/an-ending/


Yessss! There will be more Westeros


----------



## gracekelly

frick&frack said:


> These were my reactions on Sunday & as I continue to think it over. I agree too.
> 
> I was surprised at how sad I felt when Jon looked back at the wall as he rode north, but he was sad & it was sad. I was struck by the joking in the small council, but it reminded me of how I’ve felt after a loved one died: life goes on...it has to. I was sad that Arya was leaving. I wanted her to stay with her family, but that’s me & not her. I still don’t like Sansa & was disappointed that she became queen, but that also makes sense. I hope Jon finds peace.


I didn't think Jon was that sad.  I felt that he was leaving the old life behind and starting a new one and he was glad of it. He knew he would be living with people who appreciated him.  I saw many smiles when he rode through the  free folk walking back to their home.


----------



## juneping

gracekelly said:


> I didn't think Jon was that sad.  I felt that he was leaving the old life behind and starting a new one and he was glad of it. He knew he would be living with people who appreciated him.  I saw many smiles when he rode through the  free folk walking back to their home.


was Ghost with them?? i couldn't see Ghost while they passed the wall gate.....jesus cheap skate...


----------



## juneping

on the ITG...i read that a new spin off is coming...and it clearly stated that D&D were not involved. lol....
i don't think the hate comes from the end of the show...but more so on how sloppy it ended. 
i bought the whole series on iTV except season 8 bc it's just so bad.... i like the 5 episodes but the E6 is poor.


----------



## WingNut

juneping said:


> was Ghost with them?? i couldn't see Ghost while they passed the wall gate.....jesus cheap skate...


Yes Ghost was walking out with them....


----------



## gracekelly

juneping said:


> was Ghost with them?? i couldn't see Ghost while they passed the wall gate.....jesus cheap skate...


Yes they had a snoggle


----------



## tweegy

stephc005 said:


> I was hoping Arya would go back to Lord Gendry of Storm's End. Nope. Girl wants to sail around the world.


.... To Essos *Face Palm*


----------



## Joelene

juneping said:


> on the ITG...i read that a new spin off is coming...and it clearly stated that D&D were not involved. lol....
> i don't think the hate comes from the end of the show...but more so on how sloppy it ended.
> i bought the whole series on iTV except season 8 bc it's just so bad.... i like the 5 episodes but the E6 is poor.


I read somewhere that the spinoff is going to be released in 2 years and will be all about the Night King. I think it would be more interesting to do a series on how Aegon the first Targaryen conquered Westeros. I would actually watch that.


----------



## Joelene

I didn't like the ending of the show either. I think there were so many unexplained things and giant plot holes. I wonder what happened to characters like Meera Reed who actually saved Bran multiple times? Also what happened to Jaqen H'gar, Ellaria Sand, even Hot pie? Did Bran know he was going to become king? What was the point of telling Jon about his real parents if it meant nothing at the end? Maybe Bran purposefully set all these events in motion because he knew the outcome? Also what happened with all of the conquered lands in Essos and Dahrio?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Joelene said:


> I read somewhere that the spinoff is going to be released in 2 years and will be all about the Night King. I think it would be more interesting to do a series on how Aegon the first Targaryen conquered Westeros. I would actually watch that.



I would love too see a spin off of Arya discovering the unkown world west of Westeros.


----------



## anitalilac

Auntie Becky need to do the ' Shame' Walk


----------



## juneping

what happened? my app stopped working??


----------



## gracekelly

juneping said:


> what happened? my app stopped working??


Vlad had to remove it due to privacy issues. He is working on a new one. Use your browser instead to pull up tPF.


----------



## juneping

gracekelly said:


> Vlad had to remove it due to privacy issues. He is working on a new one. Use your browser instead to pull up tPF.


thanks!!....i thought it was my phone....lol.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I just re-watched the finale again - I think I will always be Team Dany  and Jon should of not killed her - but that Tyrion was relentless on Jon telling him he should. Jon such a wimp.
I don't know - I found the whole Drogon scene just heartbreaking when he was nudging Dany and out of haste and grieving  how he ruined the Iron Throne. And then there is Ghost.
I think the dragon and the wolf were the most honorable and adorable characters.  
And that Bran...ugh, so annoying.


----------



## Jayne1

B4gl4dy said:


> We ought to remember that it’s GRRM who makes money off of GoT, it’s his baby, his  bread&butter. What did we really expect to happen, the show went further than the book. Maybe GRRM allowed only so much and the rest left untold for him to tell...
> I’m sure the hate Benioff and Weiss get is mostly due to us flipping hating the fact that such an awesome show’s ended. For good.


D and D signed up to adapt the books to screen.  They did not sign up to write the material and finish the books, even if they had a basic outline to go by.

It was an impossible situation to write like GRRM and I do think D and D got fed up and just wanted to finish and go on to Star Wars.


----------



## Jayne1

WillstarveforLV said:


> I just re-watched the finale again - I think I will always be Team Dany  and Jon should of not killed her - but that Tyrion was relentless on Jon telling him he should. Jon such a wimp.
> I don't know - I found the whole Drogon scene just heartbreaking when he was nudging Dany and out of haste and grieving  how he ruined the Iron Throne. And then there is Ghost.
> I think the dragon and the wolf were the most honorable and adorable characters.
> And that Bran...ugh, so annoying.


IMO, it wasn't so much Tyrion (although he planted the idea) as it was Daenerys being completely unrepentant about the massacre of the civilian population of King's Landing and then to continue that she wanted to liberate the rest of the world and that they would have no choice.

She died fast though didn't she.  One quick stab, while Arya got much worse by getting repeatedly stabbed and falling into the filthy water and still making it out alive.  lol
*
*


----------



## lallybelle

They seriously had no idea what they were doing. I mean Bran's actor thought it was a prank script? LOL.

Also Jorah was supposed to live and go North and be in the shot with Jon & Tormond going beyond the wall. They scraped it because it didn't jive with the MAD! Dany story. Jorah would have never gone with Jon since he killed her, plus they used her losses of people who could have calmed her down (Jorah, Missandei) as fodder for the plot. They literally just threw **** at the wall. It's just so incomprehensible. The actors should have called them out on their trash writing. Everyone else put so much into it and D & D **** the bed with horrible writing. I'm never gonna get over how it went so wrong.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think D&D were done and wanted to  finish up the show and grrm doesn’t really care how the show ends because he has his book/s to finish up and feels like it doesn’t matter how they ended the show his book/s will be better.


----------



## juneping

the show from S1 - S6/7 were good because the main writer was the orig author....and the S8 was completely D&D hence the sh*t....talk about professionalism and talents....that they don't have.


----------



## anitalilac




----------



## gracekelly

anitalilac said:


>



Hilarious!  The Commander turned total chicken and ran too!


----------



## chowlover2

anitalilac said:


>



" dead "


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> IMO, it wasn't so much Tyrion (although he planted the idea) as it was Daenerys being completely unrepentant about the massacre of the civilian population of King's Landing and then to continue that she wanted to liberate the rest of the world and that they would have no choice.
> 
> She died fast though didn't she.  One quick stab, while Arya got much worse by getting repeatedly stabbed and falling into the filthy water and still making it out alive.  lol



I think Dany’s quick death was befitting. Arya is a tough girl inside and out. Dany was just an entitled girl with a famous last name and dragons. She’s as useless as Sansa in a battle.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I just figured out who the leader of the Gold team (whatever they were called) reminds me of - Benedict Cumberbatch. Funny to imagine him as a lily-livered toff.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know if this video was posted yet


----------



## juneping

^^that's very well made....thanks


----------



## lallybelle

This may be a bit of an unpopular opinion but I think the main problem was not so much running out of the book material. They bascily knew where GRRM was going to go. It's not even really that they are just terrible writers (although S8 says hello). They wrote things that weren't in the books before in earlier seasons and actually some of the changes and writing were actually still quite good. (Dorne plot exempted). 
The problem was absolutely in their rigid timeline that they set for themselves. HBO would have given the extra episodes in each season to make it a full season, or even if they need a season or two beyond it. They started in S7 to rely on stupid plot devices and crazy teleporting to get everything how they wanted it set up instead of good storytelling. Come on the Wight hunt plot was just an excuse to give the NK a dragon to have him burn the wall. Otherwise it would have taken them another season to get them to be able to march around the wall at Eastwatch when the seas froze because of the magic in the wall. 
S8 after 2 good basically set up episodes, they just barreled ahead with no sense. The long night turned into an inconvenient evening, little girl flies out of no where and the whole plot that was set up for years is boom over. WTF? Then Dany & team teleport to Dragonstone, lose a dragon because she "forgot" about Euron. (never mind they JUST discussed the Iron Fleet in the war council) Missandei mysteriously is the only one captured. Then not to mention Dany going full MAD! Queen in an episode. The finale was so full of holes if it was a ship it would be on the bottom of the sea. Least of which is why was Tyrion as a prisoner leading a discussion on choosing a ruler? Why did no one bring up that Jon is the legit heir? Why did everyone basically say **** you to Jon after everything he's done for them? Hey bud, we know you have done everything to save the people, even at great personal cost but please go **** off back to the North. Nevermind the Unsullied were leaving so who would have cared if they let him go after that? I needed 1 scene at Jon raging at these idiots. Sansa asking him if he forgave her should have gotten a **** no *****. What has she ever done? Oh big woop she asks her tree brother to let them be independent. I mean Dorne & The Iron Islands say hello??? No one questions this????

My head hurts. Make it make sense.


----------



## juneping

^^yeah.....
- where did the messages deliver to before Varys die?
- who is the faceless man
- why told Jon his true ID and then tell him to go F himself in the north
- Theon loves the Starks and his sister just like F the little brother, i love my queen
- Dany had a bad track record....but it's Missendi's death tip her over??? at least give me a scene that she loved her dearly......
yeah...full of holes......


----------



## lallybelle




----------



## tweegy

Varys tho.... LOL


----------



## smaris

I think they should have play a bit more on Dany's madness... at least 2-3 more episodes and then her death bc of her madness would be explained.... They could film something like... she destroyed Winterfel with Dorne, killed every northman for not bending their knees and perhaps made Sansa run or even worse, kill her as well... Kill the prince of Dorne and maybe force everyone from the iron islands to obey her... as she said in her last "great" speech with unsolicited, they'll destroy everyone who'd not with them. And if they'd film all that craziness I think killing her with Jon's arms would be way more justified. Also, I think lords of Westeros should have claim him as a kind (bc they "received" those letters from Varys) but he
d never be a king, instead after killing his love of life, after destroying his house, he'd go back to the North to live with wild ppl or stay on the wall... or at least not be a King in the North but to build it again (after Dany's attack)... that ending I'd accept but we got what we got and I'm pretty sure there's no matter if you sign a petition for season 8 re-filming or not, they'd never do it! never! 
p.s. I did sign it lol


----------



## juneping

it just came to me that what's the point to get unsullied and the dorthrakies....just fly with 3 dragons and burn down the whole KL and be done with it. the whole war on destroying KL didn't require any army's "help". she can be mad all by herself. 
ugh.....BAD WRITING, AWEFUL WRITERS


----------



## anitalilac




----------



## pixiejenna

Kit has checked into rehab about a month before the end of the show. Partially due to alcohol abuse in conjunction with the ending of the show. I hope that he gets the best help he can.


----------



## anitalilac




----------



## SparklehorsetteMadeleine

*Sits in my "I liked the finale and Sansa & Bran are fantastic characters" corner* 
I also found Daenerys going insane to be a fitting ending for her character. Tyrion was absolutely right in his 'evil men die and we cheer her for it' speech.
Sansa is not useless in a battle, hello- Battle of the Bastards? The Knights of the Vale would not have ridden in if it weren't for her. So that claim makes little sense. Sansa has also led Winterfell during Season 7 in Jon's absense, she is not doing 'nothing.' But I guess because she broke a promise to Jon none of that matters, lol.


----------



## Charles

Those last two episodes were complete horse $h1t.  Jesus.


----------



## tweegy

juneping said:


> it just came to me that what's the point to get unsullied and the dorthrakies....just fly with 3 dragons and burn down the whole KL and be done with it. the whole war on destroying KL didn't require any army's "help". she can be mad all by herself.
> ugh.....BAD WRITING, AWEFUL WRITERS


Nothing had any point or purpose... What was the build up of Jon's heritage? What was the point of the night king. Zilch, zero, nada...


----------



## juneping

tweegy said:


> Nothing had any point or purpose... What was the build up of Jon's heritage? What was the point of the night king. Zilch, zero, nada...


to be honest w you all....i really feel the ending is like a bad s*x.....make you very frustrated...lol


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Nothing had any point or purpose... What was the build up of Jon's heritage? What was the point of the night king. Zilch, zero, nada...


I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## gracekelly

tweegy said:


> Nothing had any point or purpose... What was the build up of Jon's heritage? What was the point of the night king. Zilch, zero, nada...


The point was that it had everyone talking about it for years.  It kept up interest in the show for the long periods that it was off the air.  Didn't you notice that when it was off, every few months some article would crop up about this or something else?  Just all PR ploys.  Talk about manipulating the audience.


----------



## tweegy

juneping said:


> to be honest w you all....i really feel the ending is like a bad s*x.....make you very frustrated...lol


LOOOOL OMG


----------



## chowlover2

And we are still talking about it!


----------



## gracekelly

chowlover2 said:


> And we are still talking about it!


Yes!!  Did you see that Weiss and Benioff fired their manager of 20 years!  Yikes!  Didn't he negotiate good enough deals for them?  Too much is never enough?


----------



## chowlover2

gracekelly said:


> Yes!!  Did you see that Weiss and Benioff fired their manager of 20 years!  Yikes!  Didn't he negotiate good enough deals for them?  Too much is never enough?


Wow! I wonder what their reasoning was behind that?


----------



## juneping

just watched a YT....it says it's the 2017 leaked (was hacked) version.....
makes so much sense....no plot holes to me...
copied from the comments....the YT was not in english....so i didn't bother to post the link




> Ep 1 - Most of episode remain the same. Some changes: Beric and Edd are killed while trying to stall Night King's advance. Euron plans the takeover of Storm's End. Jaime heads north with Bronn and forces loyal to him. Ep 2 - Jon keeps his birthright to himself. Cersi suffers a miscarriage. With Dany under the weather, Tyrion devises a multi-layered defense plan with Tormund, wildlings and Dothrakis meeting the undead army in the field, with two dragons burning the undeads in between, and Vale and North forces at Winterfell. Sansa retreats to the Vale. Meanwhile, Varys informs the group that Euron has taken over Storm's End with the help of the Golden Company. Missandei and Sam discover that Dany is now pregnant. Suddenly under the cover of storm, Night King’s army arrives, after having dispatched the Dothrakis along the way. Drogon, without Dany, was ineffective and killed forces on both sides. Tormund died to the friendly fire, along with half of friendly forces. Bran wargs into Rhaegal and joins the fight. Grey Worm dies in the ensuing battle to defend Winterfell. Just as the undeads breach Winterfell defenses, Jaime and the Lannister army arrive to join the fight. Bran-controlled Rhaegal gets into an aerial tangle with the zombie dragon, sustains significant damage but manages to light up the Night King, who is vulnerable to dragon fire. Injured, the Night King retreats. Meanwhile, the undead generals kill the warging Bran inside Winterfell before retreating with the Night King. Without Bran, Rhaegal falls from sky and perishes. Jon orders all remaining forces to retreat south. Ep 2 ends with Jon and Dany on Drogon burning the dead to prevent them from rising again. Ep 3 – Good guys regroup at Greywater Watch. Jon suggests taking a stand at Eyrie but the discussion is interrupted by a small group of undeads. Victorious, Jon asks Dany, Missandei and Varys along with others to retreat to Dragonstone. Dany kisses Jon goodbye and leaves Drogon with Jon. Elsewhere, Arya and the Hound, separated from the main force, head to King’s Landing. At night, they are jumped by a small group of undeads. The ensuing fight attracts even more undeads. Arya’s wolf and her pack come to the rescue but suffer significant losses. Arya loses the Needle in the struggle. Meanwhile, Euron returns to King’s Landing and demands his reward for taking Storm’s End. Euron and Cersi wed. Back with the main force, Brienne mourns over the loss of Podrick. Jaime consoles her and the two sleep together. Ep 4 – Cersi sends Euron to take back the Iron Islands, which was recovered by Yara back in episode 3, hoping Euron is killed in the fight with his niece. Learning the whereabouts of Dany, Cersi orders the Golden Company to attack Dragonstone. Varys informs Dany of the pending surprise attack. Dany, showing a significant belly, can only hope for Jon’s victory to reinforce her. At this time, Melissandre arrives and tells Dany that to defeat the Night King requires significant sacrifices. She asks for the blood of the unborn royal baby and is screamed out of the castle. Outside, she catches up to Varys and affirms the prophecy he saw in the fire during his childhood. Meanwhile, Jon and his forces are approaching the Eyrie. Tyrion learns from Jaime of the plot to attack Dragonstone and informs Jon. Jon sends Jorah to protect Dany. At Eyrie, Sansa organizes the remaining troops and gets along with Gendry. Meanwhile, Euron fights with Yara and Theon and captures Yara in the process. During the ensuing negotiation, the undead army arrives from under the waves. Yara is able to break free and is saved by Theon. Theon sends her away to Dragonstone while he fights until his last breath, finally killed by Euron. Euron manages to escape from the undead army with only a handful of followers. Ep 5 – This is the final fight with the Night King. The undead army, having recovered a bit, arrives at Eyrie. The zombie dragon is also healed but has lost one eye and a wing. The undead army overwhelms the Eyrie and annihilates the Vale forces. Brienne is mortally wounded in a fight with one of Night King’s generals. Seeing this, Jamie goes into a rage and kills off the undead general. Brienne tells Jamie that he is a man of honor and hopes that he can fulfill her promise of protecting Sansa. Jamie agrees. At this point, good forces are dwindling rapidly but Tyrion remains calm and directs the remaining forces to continue resistance. Cornered by the zombie dragon, Gendry manages to stab the zombie dragon with a dragon glass spear. With the tide turned, Jon, on Drogon, charges back at the undead forces and burns the Night King to a crisp. At Dragonstone, Dany goes into labor, helped by Missandei and Sam. The Golden Company has landed on Dragonstone while the Unsullied fights desperately to protect the castle. Jorah arrives at Dany’s chamber when Dany gives birth to a baby girl and names her Lyanna Targaryen. At this point, the Golden Company breaches the castle. Having lost a lot of blood and dying, Dany asks Missandei and Jorah to look after the baby, and asks Jorah to end her pain. Jorah refuses. Varys steps in and ends Dany’s life with a broken heart. The Golden Company Captain enters Dany’s chamber. Varys informs him that Dany is already dead. The Captain kills off Varys and bring Dany’s corpse back to King’s Landing. Missandei and Jorah, with Varys’s sacrifice, were able to hide with the baby in Dragonstone. Jon and Sansa arrive at Dragonstone. Upon seeing them, Sam emerges with the baby from their secret hideout and informs Jon of what happened. At King’s Landing, Cersi is informed by Qyburn that Dany is dead. She celebrates by drinking a glass of wine, only to find out that she is poisoned. Before she dies, she sees Qyburn tearing down his face to reveal Arya. The Mountain charges at Arya but the Hound arrives for the showdown. Together with Arya’s dire wolf, the Hound manages to light the Mountain’s head on fire, finally killing him. Ep 6 – Mission accomplished, Arya and the Hound head to Dragonstone to join the fight. Euron returns to King’s Landing to find that Cersi's dead. He ascends the throne to become the new king. He hangs Dany’s body on the wall of King’s Landing. Back at Dragonstone, Jamie, learning of Cersi’s death, vows revenge on Euron. At the meeting, Jon’s true identity is finally shared with everyone. He refuses to be the king but is urged on by everyone to do. Sansa, bewildered by his father’s lies, is at a loss. Jon appoints Sansa to be the heir of Winterfell and sends her back. Jon, wearing an armor with both Targaryen and Stark colors, then takes the remaining forces and charges at King’s Landing. The Lannister army leads the initial assault but is squelched by elephant-assisted Golden Company. Jon manages to destroy the Golden Company with Drogon but is grounded in the process from the scorpion arrows. The army enters King’s Landing while Jon tries to hide the injured Drogon in the Dragon’s Keep. Gendry and Yara lead the charge on the Red Keep, looking for Euron. However, Euron has already left to kill the dragon. The Hound, Jamie, Jorah and Bronn see Euron and pursue. Bronn refuses to enter the Dragon’s Keep but the other three do. Euron charges at Jon while he is trying to pull the arrows out of Drogon. Jamie finishes off Euron but he knows this place is too dangerous to stay because of all the wildfires stored there. He tries to get Jon to leave but is blocked off by the remaining Golden Company. The Golden Company attacks by throwing spears. The dying Drogon breathes fire, killing them off, but ignites the wildfires in the process. Jon, Jorah, Jamie and the Hound all perish. Everyone is devastated and Arya decides to leave for Essos. Three years later, Sam is the lord of Riverbend. Gendry is named lord of Storm’s End by Regent Tyrion. Gendry marries Sansa, who rules both the North and the Vale. Tyrion serves as the Regent and marries Missandei. He says that one day Lyanna will become the rightful ruler of the seven kingdoms. In the game of thrones, he swears to always be by her side. In the epilogue, Bran’s corpse is carried by one of Night King’s generals back to the north. He stabs Bran’s heart with a dragon glass, who then wakes up as the new Night King.


----------



## gracekelly

juneping said:


> just watched a YT....it says it's the 2017 leaked (was hacked) version.....
> makes so much sense....no plot holes to me...
> copied from the comments....the YT was not in english....so i didn't bother to post the link


Quite a different take and very interesting. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## chowlover2

Very interesting indeed. Would have given the war with the Night King the time it deserved. No mention of Ser Davos though. I really thought that as Jon and the Wildlings left the wall we would have seen someone in the distance with blue eyes. The real ending was too tidy.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

juneping said:


> just watched a YT....it says it's the 2017 leaked (was hacked) version.....
> makes so much sense....no plot holes to me...
> copied from the comments....the YT was not in english....so i didn't bother to post the link


All good except for Gendry and Sansa together  

Can you imagine how much would this version cost?!!


----------



## WingNut

SparklehorsetteMadeleine said:


> *Sits in my "I liked the finale and Sansa & Bran are fantastic characters" corner*
> I also found Daenerys going insane to be a fitting ending for her character. Tyrion was absolutely right in his 'evil men die and we cheer her for it' speech.
> Sansa is not useless in a battle, hello- Battle of the Bastards? The Knights of the Vale would not have ridden in if it weren't for her. So that claim makes little sense. Sansa has also led Winterfell during Season 7 in Jon's absense, she is not doing 'nothing.' But I guess because she broke a promise to Jon none of that matters, lol.


You are not alone. I’m satisfied with how it played out, although I do feel it was a bit rushed. ll this “Dany going mad” isn’t a sudden revelation that occurred in season 8, there were quite a few hints, even when she outsmarted the slave-lord using Drogon as trading bait..the after-show commentary by D&D emphasized that while she won and took over the Unsullied, her capacity for cruelty had become very apparent.

I also feel that because I had re-watched S1-7 at least twice before 8 came out, that a lot of the character nuances were fresh in my mind. SO much goes on it’s easy to dismiss it as unimportant, until you look at it again realize that there was a purpose. One of the things that stick in my mind now is the dream-sequence in the tower of the undying...she reached for the Iron Throne but did not actually touch it, knew that she had more work to do and wasn’t ready. In the finale, her actually touching the throne was symbolic to me in that she felt that she had earned it by whatever means necessary, and that was her downfall.

Also, Sansa....there’s a GREAT montage of the interplay between her and Arya...very well put together (long though):


----------



## TC1

I watched the HBO special "The Last Watch" about the filming of the final season. It was interesting. Obviously we know the work is extensive..but the one EP to me just came off as so smug.. "We've made this series so big that we can't go any bigger..so we have to end it"
They also showed the decoy actors they flew in for the last scenes in Spain to try to keep the ending a secret.
Some of the behind the scenes with the extras, snow and make up teams were cool.


----------



## duna

TC1 said:


> I watched the HBO special "The Last Watch" about the filming of the final season. It was interesting. Obviously we know the work is extensive..but the one EP to me just came off as so smug.. "We've made this series so big that we can't go any bigger..so we have to end it"
> They also showed the decoy actors they flew in for the last scenes in Spain to try to keep the ending a secret.
> Some of the behind the scenes with the extras, snow and make up teams were cool.



I saw it too, it was interesting. The weather was pretty awful in Belfast!


----------



## gracekelly

TC1 said:


> I watched the HBO special "The Last Watch" about the filming of the final season. It was interesting. Obviously we know the work is extensive..but the one EP to me just came off as so smug.. "We've made this series so big that we can't go any bigger..so we have to end it"
> They also showed the decoy actors they flew in for the last scenes in Spain to try to keep the ending a secret.
> Some of the behind the scenes with the extras, snow and make up teams were cool.


The make-up was quite complicated on the extras and there were so many of them.  Loved the soldier they followed and his answer in the last scene when he explained the "troubles" to a tourist.  If only!


----------



## rockhollow

I also enjoyed the special behind scene show. Only I wish we would have got to see more of the main actors and their perspective - maybe that can be another special.
There was so much work to build the set in Belfast, I'm glad to hear it's going to become a tourist attraction - I'm sure lots of people will visit it.


----------



## anitalilac




----------



## limom

YES!


----------



## gracekelly

limom said:


> YES!



I love Rhys Ifans!  He can do anything from a dork to a sexy guy.  Looking forward to this.  The pilot for the story 3-5k years in the future must have been an absolute turkey and/or the network didn't want to start up with the Davids again.  The story was Naomi Watts was really disappointed and thought this was going to be a super big thing for her.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> YES!



So excited for this!  I hope it doesn't stink.


----------



## gracekelly

purseinsanity said:


> So excited for this!  I hope it doesn't stink.


They went straight to an order of one season, so it can't be that bad.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## sdkitty

I just finished the series.  I was afraid for the end since I knew so many people were unhappy with it.  could have been worse.  I'm puzzled about John Snow.  He was supposed to go back to the brotherhood but seemed to ride off with the wildings?


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> YES!



so House of the Dragon coming in January of this year?  yay


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> I watched the HBO special "The Last Watch" about the filming of the final season. It was interesting. Obviously we know the work is extensive..but the one EP to me just came off as so smug.. "We've made this series so big that we can't go any bigger..so we have to end it"
> They also showed the decoy actors they flew in for the last scenes in Spain to try to keep the ending a secret.
> Some of the behind the scenes with the extras, snow and make up teams were cool.


The Last Watch doesn't seem to be available on HBO now


----------



## Tivo

sdkitty said:


> I just finished the series.  I was afraid for the end since I knew so many people were unhappy with it.  could have been worse.  *I'm puzzled about John Snow.  He was supposed to go back to the brotherhood but seemed to ride off with the wildings?*


That was an example of why hardcore fans were outraged. So many things made zero sense.


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> I just finished the series.  I was afraid for the end since I knew so many people were unhappy with it.  could have been worse.  I'm puzzled about John Snow.  He was supposed to go back to the brotherhood but seemed to ride off with the wildings?


I’m one of the few who was okay with the ending.  It couldn’t have a happily ever after finale because the show was never about that.

I think Jon went with the Wildlings because their was no more need for the Nigh’s Watch since the wall was destroyed and the White Walkers were defeated.  Daenerys had to have some kind of big ending since she was slowly unraveling throughout the season into a power obsessed Targaryen.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> I’m one of the few who was okay with the ending.  It couldn’t have a happily ever after finale because the show was never about that.
> 
> I think Jon went with the Wildlings because their was no more need for the Nigh’s Watch since the wall was destroyed and the White Walkers were defeated.  Daenerys had to have some kind of big ending since she was slowly unraveling throughout the season into a power obsessed Targaryen.


Jon going with the wildings wasn't clear but I did like seeing him with the red-haired wilding
You may know that the actor who plays Jon married that red-haired wilding he was in love with on GOT


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> Jon going with the wildings wasn't clear but I did like seeing him with the red-haired wilding
> You may know that the actor who plays Jon married that red-haired wilding he was in love with on GOT


I loved Tormund, he made me laugh.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> I loved Tormund, he made me laugh.


he was hot too


----------



## CobaltBlu

I dont know where else to brag about this but I just finished the 5th book and now I get why everyone is so ticked at GRRM.  He really left a lot of characters hanging…

Not the greatest books I ever read but wow what a story.  

Also I read Fire and Blood.

*hair toss.  Thank you for coming to my TedTalk


----------

